# Mattie lovers unite! ~*MATINEE*~ Lovers Club!!!



## scoobiesmomma

The Matinee is the bag that beckoned me to the world of Rebecca Minkoff! And although I have had a love/hate relationship with it, seems like the Matinee has recently regained popularity among the RM crowd! So I thought we should dedicate a thread to the Mattie where we can share our photos and chat about this lovely RM staple! 

I just stumbled across this beautiful old-school _*Sage*_ & _*Sand *_treasure I'd love to share! This bag is the epitome of everything I personally love about the Mattie: gorgeous stone-washed leather, contrasting suede flaps, sage colored stand-out zippers and b & w floral lining!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

A treasure indeed.  Yum Scoobie!  I haven't tried a mattie yet, but I love the looks!


----------



## klj

I would love to join..please
I don't own one yet.. but have always loved the shape/style..and hoping I fall in love with my wine SO mattie!
Your sage mattie is so beautiful!!..and I hope to post mine here too.

Hey, *scoobie*..would you be willing to throw in a model pic or two?
I always like to see how the mattie looks when carried..


----------



## pink1

Oh yay!  I was just playing around w/ my teal mattie.  ?...I like the flaps folded back but it makes it a little awkward to get the main zipper open and closed.  Any suggestions?


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Don't close it all the way?

I love the look of the Mattie, except I don't think I could ever pull it off. It is too long for my tastes.


----------



## MAGJES

YAY!! A Mattie Club!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

That is one GORGEOUS Mattie you scored!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## GelTea

Initiate me!  I acquired a smooth black mattie w/blue zips at the SF SS and it has become my favorite bag. I've contemplated making matties my only big bag.


----------



## jc0812

Yay, thanks for starting this thread *scoobie*!  I've been thinking about it for a long time but I'm too lazy.    And this is so appropriate now since RM is (hopefully) bringing the mattie back this spring!

*scoobie*, your new sage mattie is beautiful.  I love everything about it.  The sand colored flaps really go nicely with the sage leather.  Congrats!

I'll contribute my first picture to this thread (nothing new but it definitely belongs here!):


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^*WOOT! WOOT!!!! The Mattie Queen has arrived!* You should be our #1 poster in this thread* JC*!!! I just adore your Matinee collection! 

 Thanks everyone for the compliments on my *Sagey *baby! Although it speaks for itself...I just adore this bag!


----------



## JennyS315

Can I join? I only have one mattie (black leather/blue suede flaps), but I love it! So many pockets and the contrast flaps are the best   I can't wait for new matties to be available, I've never had a new one, just one that was new to me.


----------



## baghag411

Woo hoo!!!  A Mattie Club!!!!    I'll have to post pictures of my Naked Brown Pebbled Mattie (or whatever it's called. . . )  

*Scoobie*--That Mattie is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Of course you can join *Jenny*! Any Mattie lover with or without bag in hand is welcome here!:greengrin: I only have one too... You have a black/blue suede!! Gorgeous, that's one of my favorites! Please post pics sometime!


----------



## loeh2001

mattie club!  I  the matinee....it is my favorite RM!


----------



## TaraP

Beautiful Mattie!!  I've never seen that combo before...I had a Matinee at one point and it just wasn't for me. And by that I mean it was too big for me..  I LOVE the look of it though.
I was crazy excited to purchase a Mini Matinee at the NY SS.. I have been using her lately and love it... But the opening to the inside main compartment is too small and I shred my hand on the zipper every time I need to grab something out..  Regardless I love it!


----------



## Desi

What? This is our first mattie lovers thread? Thats INSANE. I always admire the mattie when i see it on everyone else, I just can't get them to work for me 

Wowza Julie!! The sage/sand mattie is my favorite combination in the matinee, i mean FAVORITE. This is my dream mattie. I wish I would have gotten this when it was listed, I didn't have the funds, I'm so glad it went to a great home!! You look so great with it!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Yay!! I am lovin' the Mattie right now!! I couldn't decide between three different ones at the ATL SS, but ended up with the teal and youth distressed gray. I have since sold the teal to a new loving home, but the gray mattie is one of my favorite bags ever!! 

Pic of the purple (magenta??) Mattie at the SS:






My girl: 










I have conditioned her twice since these pics, and she's already a lot softer and smooshier!


----------



## jxwilliams

YAY I want to join!  I  the mattie, it's my favorite RM by far!  I have a harewood mattie and a glazed espresso mattie I'll have to take pics of.  It's funny, my DH said, "but you have *2* of the same bag???"  (If he only knew I'm in the S.O. for a wine mattie...)


----------



## laurenrr

jc - i loooove that picture
scoobie - that is gorgeous

i have an elephant matinee and it is my favorite rm bag. i am on the wine SO too


----------



## balena

*scoobie* the sage&sand is sooo gorgeous! 

I have three so far: pepper, wine and elephant. I think the matinee may be my favorite RM style


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*jxwilliams*- LOL...my husband said the same thing about my Nikki's! Little do they know!


----------



## jc0812

I think my DH would FREAK if he saw that pic above.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^You must have a REALLY good hiding spot for all your lovelies _*JC*_!


Desi said:


> Wowza Julie!! The sage/sand mattie is my favorite combination in the matinee, i mean FAVORITE. This is my dream mattie. I wish I would have gotten this when it was listed, I didn't have the funds, I'm so glad it went to a great home!! You look so great with it!



Awe, thanks *Desi*! I think it is the perfect Mattie combo too! While there are others that I love, I think this one would be my first choice as well!


----------



## jc0812

^^LOL, he knows I have them all...but he's never seen them all together and they are usually stored in dustbags so he doesn't know I have so many of the same style.  I think he would officially think I've gone crazy!


----------



## Desi

^LMAO! The story of our lives


----------



## baghag411

Here's my first Mattie   Naked Brown Pebbled or Naked Pebbled Brown or Brown Naked Pebbled. . . you get the drift. . . 

I love it because I know the more it gets banged around, the better it's gonna look!!!


----------



## TaraP

My girl.. Don't know the official leather name w/ Gunmetal HW...


----------



## baghag411

^^


----------



## TXGirlie

pink1 said:


> Oh yay! I was just playing around w/ my teal mattie. ?...I like the flaps folded back but it makes it a little awkward to get the main zipper open and closed. Any suggestions?


 
I usually fold the flaps halfway so that they don't overlap onto the main zipper area.


----------



## TXGirlie

Pretty pattern! But why did RM remove the front & back slot pockets?



TaraPep said:


> My girl.. Don't know the official leather name w/ Gunmetal HW...


----------



## selkiewriter

My guess is Mini Matinee in Fossilized Blue? Very cute!



TaraPep said:


> My girl.. Don't know the official leather name w/ Gunmetal HW...


----------



## reyrey

I really wished I hadn't seen this photo...





TaraPep said:


> My girl.. Don't know the official leather name w/ Gunmetal HW...


----------



## cmonna

Do you guys think mini matinees are gonna be more  uncomfortable to wear over your shoulder? 

I was gonna get an original matinee.. but I like smaller bags. I like the size of MAMs the best. 

what do you think?


----------



## knasarae

I don't know but I'd like to know as well.  I've never seen a Matinee in person but based on dimensions I'm afraid it'd be too wide for me.  So I'm really looking forward to the Mini Mattie.


----------



## TejasMama

Love the matinee!  I think it more comfortable over the shoulder than the MAM (for me) because there's a good inch or more drop length on the matinee.  I'm curious to see what the mini matinee will look like; I actually like the full size and it doesn't seem huge to me--and I don't like super huge bags.  It's a happy medium.  It's also just a very cool looking bag.


----------



## Code Blue

TaraPep said:


> My girl.. Don't know the official leather name w/ Gunmetal HW...


----------



## TaraP

TXGirlie- I didn't even notice it was missing the slots.. But guess what? Lol. One side has a slot and the photographed side doesn't.   So I'm guessing RM didn't forget the slots on the Mini's, mine's just "special". Haha




cmonna said:


> Do you guys think mini matinees are gonna be more  uncomfortable to wear over your shoulder?
> 
> I was gonna get an original matinee.. but I like smaller bags. I like the size of MAMs the best.
> 
> what do you think?



IMO it can be worn over the shoulder but its not comfortable at all.  It's one of those bags made to hold by the handles or carry in the crook of your arm.  It's smaller than a MAM.  I wish it were a tiny bit bigger but really happy with her.  I can't wait for the soft leather ones's to come out. This ones pretty structured and would love a smooshy MM.


----------



## nawth21

Ahh I can't wait to get my first Mattie.  I'll be sure to contribute photos.


----------



## Code Blue

TaraPep said:


> TXGirlie- I didn't even notice it was missing the slots.. But guess what? Lol. One side has a slot and the photographed side doesn't. So I'm guessing RM didn't forget the slots on the Mini's, mine's just "special". Haha


 
I think all Matties/Mini Matties from the sample sales had the slot on one side only.  Maybe a design change?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Since so many people are discussing/wondering about the size of the Mattie here's what I would say. Coming from someone doesn't really like to wear MABs on my shoulder (i find that the outer strap always falls down), I _can_ wear the Mattie over the shoulder (b/c the drop is much longer), but the cylindrical nature of it makes it hard to put your arm down when it's on your shoulder. So if I have to wear it over the shoulder, I kinda have to push it back so that it's diagonal and behind my arm (if that makes sense). So, yeah it's possible to wear it like that, but not really functional b/c it's too wide to put your arm down, IMO.

As for the size, the compartments and open pockets on each side make the bag seem long (east to west) but the actually capacity of it in the main compartment is only a tiny bit bigger than the MAM, IMO. I don't think the bag seems huge b/c it's not tall and with the flaps back, it really shortens the length. My husband will always comments when I wear "lugguge" as he likes to call bags he thinks are too big, and he's never said he thought my Mattie was huge, in fact he loves it! 

Hope that helps peeps who haven't seen this bag in person.


----------



## sgw135

loveee the style of the Mattie!!! i dont own one yet though i think i need to try it in person before deciding and i also wanted to have a solid foundation of RMs before branching out into other styles!!! in addition i LOVE the suede flaps so for my first Mattie im requiring it to have suede flaps hahahaha

it think this is a really great and different looking bag but still classic!!! all around an amazing bag!!

baggie LOVE the color and the NBP its really pretty and i can totally see how with more use the bag will just wear beautifully!!!

and JC well there are no words - your collection is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## klj

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Since so many people are discussing/wondering about the size of the Mattie here's what I would say. Coming from someone doesn't really like to wear MABs on my shoulder (i find that the outer strap always falls down), I _can_ wear the Mattie over the shoulder (b/c the drop is much longer), but the cylindrical nature of it makes it hard to put your arm down when it's on your shoulder. So if I have to wear it over the shoulder, I kinda have to push it back so that it's diagonal and behind my arm (if that makes sense). So, yeah it's possible to wear it like that, but not really functional b/c it's too wide to put your arm down, IMO.
> 
> As for the size, the compartments and open pockets on each side make the bag seem long (east to west) but the actually capacity of it in the main compartment is only a tiny bit bigger than the MAM, IMO. I don't think the bag seems huge b/c it's not tall and with the flaps back, it really shortens the length. *My husband will always comments when I wear "lugguge" as he likes to call bags he thinks are too big, and he's never said he thought my Mattie was huge, in fact he loves it! *
> 
> Hope that helps peeps who haven't seen this bag in person.



Very helpful...the whole luggage thing is what I can't stand..and if your husband doesn't even think so..then that's good for me...my guy says the same thing about really big bags..lol


----------



## Odebdo

Scoobie...your sage mattie is to die for!!!


----------



## FiveClosets

Wow, that is one nice Mattie Scoobie .

I will make a contribution to this Mattie Lover's thread.  While I sold off most of my matties because I prefer the Nikki style, I did keep one because the leather is just to die for.  I have yet to wear her so she is still brand new.  

Here she is.... whitewash mattie with gold flaps.  I love her smooshy leather


----------



## Code Blue

The whitewash leather looks so soft and smooshy *FiveClosets*!


----------



## thedseer

is whitewash stonewash? it looks so pretty!!!


----------



## balena

WOW *FiveClosets*! That whitewash mattie is TDF!


----------



## FiveClosets

Thanks Code Blue.  Like Scoobiesmomma, I have a love/hate relationship with the mattie style as well.  I decided to keep just this one because the leather was so great.


----------



## FiveClosets

thedseer said:


> is whitewash stonewash? it looks so pretty!!!



No, not really.  Actually, the color is not white at all, but rather a really light ivory stone color.  Very hard to describe the exact shade.


----------



## spartancoaster

I'm drooling over all these beautiful mattie's!  It's definitely my favorite RM style now that I got to play with one in person!


----------



## nazaluke

I want to just reach through my monitor and touch that!! Gorgeous!!



FiveClosets said:


> Wow, that is one nice Mattie Scoobie .
> 
> I will make a contribution to this Mattie Lover's thread. While I sold off most of my matties because I prefer the Nikki style, I did keep one because the leather is just to die for. I have yet to wear her so she is still brand new.
> 
> Here she is.... whitewash mattie with gold flaps. I love her smooshy leather


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks *FiveClosets*!!! Your Mattie is pretty drool worthy as well! I forgot about that combo although I always did admire it and teeter on the fence to purchase it long ago... Hope you decide to take her out for a spin, she's too lovely not to!


----------



## Desi

^I agree!! I have always loved the whitewash but am scaredddd of it, its one of those "you sit in my closet while I admire you bags"...


----------



## cinnybuns

ooh ohh!!  *submit enrollment papers*











I really should take pics of it all broken in.  I've been wearing him for 2 weeks now lol.


----------



## cinnybuns

I agree _*CourtneyMc22*_ I too push it back to wear it comfortably, or you have to do the "tuck elbow" hold onto handles trick.  





CourtneyMc22 said:


> Since so many people are discussing/wondering about the size of the Mattie here's what I would say. Coming from someone doesn't really like to wear MABs on my shoulder (i find that the outer strap always falls down), I _can_ wear the Mattie over the shoulder (b/c the drop is much longer), but the cylindrical nature of it makes it hard to put your arm down when it's on your shoulder. So if I have to wear it over the shoulder, I kinda have to push it back so that it's diagonal and behind my arm (if that makes sense). So, yeah it's possible to wear it like that, but not really functional b/c it's too wide to put your arm down, IMO.
> 
> As for the size, the compartments and open pockets on each side make the bag seem long (east to west) but the actually capacity of it in the main compartment is only a tiny bit bigger than the MAM, IMO. I don't think the bag seems huge b/c it's not tall and with the flaps back, it really shortens the length. My husband will always comments when I wear "lugguge" as he likes to call bags he thinks are too big, and he's never said he thought my Mattie was huge, in fact he loves it!
> 
> Hope that helps peeps who haven't seen this bag in person.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

cinnybuns said:


> ooh ohh!!  *submit enrollment papers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should take pics of it all broken in.  I've been wearing him for 2 weeks now lol.


GORGEOUS!! 

Well, I've noticed that you seem to have another black leather/blue zip RM so since no one needs that much repetition, I'll gladly take EITHER off your hands for you!


----------



## GelTea

We're bag twins, *cinnybuns*


----------



## cinnybuns

*GelTea*  Hi Bag Twin!!

_*CourtneyMc22*_ but a girl can never have too many black bags.  



GelTea said:


> We're bag twins, *cinnybuns*


----------



## cmonna

I looooooooooooove the blue zippers!!!
It's so simple but sooooooo cool looking!  



cinnybuns said:


> ooh ohh!! *submit enrollment papers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should take pics of it all broken in. I've been wearing him for 2 weeks now lol.


----------



## TaraP

Oooo Cinnybuns, I bet it broke in really well... Beautiful!


----------



## bluestang03

Everyone's matties are beautiful!


----------



## JennyS315

OK, so these aren't the best pics in the world, but here is black and blue suede mattie (with silver HW): 






















I love all the pockets. Seriously. This is my only mattie (for now...) but it almost gets more use than any of my other RMs, especially now in the winter, because it fits more comfortably over my shoulder when I'm wearing a coat than, say, a MAM or MAB does. It needs some handle repair, but I'm afraid to send it in because I'm afraid the new handles will be shorter and then I wouldn't be able to use it with winter coats anymore...


----------



## thedseer

lovely! i've always loved the black w/blue suede.


----------



## novella

Desi said:


> ^I agree!! I have always loved the whitewash but am scaredddd of it, its one of those "you sit in my closet while I admire you bags"...



ITA. The beauty of the Whitewash and Rosegold Mattie intimidates me sometimes.


----------



## Cheryl24

YAY for this club!!  Everyone's Matties are completely drool-inducing!

I will take a pic tomorrow of my one & only - *JADE* Mattie!


----------



## jello_1955

Picked this up at the SF Sample Sale. I'm still on the fence about it-- the leather is taking longer than I thought to smoosh up and it actually looks better in the picture that real life.


----------



## lilevilmonster

oh, Matinee.... how i  thee!

here's my Wine Matinee, which i got during the 2008 holidays web exclusive on RM.com















http://lh4.ggpht.com/__8rdBaQGpbU/S0PiLCGIDiI/AAAAAAAAAFo/DksW7x5H7So/s400/RM Pic 012.jpg


----------



## pinkboudoir

So many gorgeos matties here...

*jello*, Is yours Luggage? I love the colour!!!


----------



## jello_1955

pinkboudoir said:


> So many gorgeos matties here...
> 
> *jello*, Is yours Luggage? I love the colour!!!



Yes, I think it's called luggage.  The color is what drew me to her -- just wish the leather would hurry and get soft.


----------



## nazaluke

Too bad I prefer the Nikki style. The leather on these Matties is so nice and chewy.


----------



## pinkboudoir

jello_1955 said:


> Yes, I think it's called luggage.  The color is what drew me to her -- just wish the leather would hurry and get soft.



Some people condition leather in a bid to soften them with great success. Have you used it a lot? It will also speed up the process if you load it up & use it a whole lot.


----------



## JennyS315

thedseer said:


> lovely! i've always loved the black w/blue suede.


 
Thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

My (4) Matties!!


----------



## MAGJES

Light Grey w/Dark Grey Suede










Glazed Espresso/Olive Suede


----------



## MAGJES

Wine/Wine Suede







Black w/Blue Suede


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Those suede flap undersides get me every time!!!

Here's my one Mattie baby - Jade!  The color is so pretty and the leather is so thick and chewy.


----------



## knasarae




----------



## jello_1955

pinkboudoir said:


> Some people condition leather in a bid to soften them with great success. Have you used it a lot? It will also speed up the process if you load it up & use it a whole lot.



If been carrying her pretty steady since I got and and smeared Leather CPR on it which really helped.  You can literally see the leather start to collapse.  Guess I just want it to be as soft as my other bags.  Need to be patient I guess.


----------



## baghag411

I WANT EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE MATTIES!!!!  MAG, I'm so conflicted right now. . . I love you  and hate you  all at the same time!!!!  LOL!!!  



MAGJES said:


> Wine/Wine Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black w/Blue Suede


----------



## baghag411

These too!



magjes said:


> light grey w/dark grey suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glazed espresso/olive suede


----------



## baghag411

*jello*--Yeah, that Luggage really needs to be broken in.  That's why I got the Naked Pebbled instead of Luggage Mattie (although I love the color of Luggage).  

*Cheryl*--That Jade is heavenly. . . I just want to squeeze her!!


----------



## loveuga

Love matties!  I'm with *naz* on the it's a good thing I love Nikkis the most, otherwise, I'd be in big trouble trying to collect every mattie out there!


----------



## MAGJES

baghag411 said:


> I WANT EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE MATTIES!!!!  MAG, I'm so conflicted right now. . . I love you  and hate you  all at the same time!!!!  LOL!!!


Haha....


----------



## MAGJES

Cheryl24 said:


> ^^Those suede flap undersides get me every time!!!
> 
> Here's my one Mattie baby - Jade!  The color is so pretty and the leather is so thick and chewy.


I *LOVE *Jade!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*Cheryl*, That Jade Mattie is TDF!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## rinkydinks

That jade mattie is totally gorgeous *Cheryl*!


----------



## klj

What year is your wine Mattie from, *magjes*?





MAGJES said:


> Wine/Wine Suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black w/Blue Suede


----------



## jsenning

Gorgeous matties, girls!  I miss my violet mattie.


----------



## kdo

*julie - * just checking to this thread for the first time and haven't yet made it past page 1.  Your sage/sand mattie is stunning!  The color looks almost like dark grey.  There's nothing like the original sage.   Congrats on your beautiful find!


----------



## kdo

Oohhh, just made it through the thread...I am in love with every single one!

*BH -*that nake brown is YUMMY!

*5closet -* nice to see you again!  Whitewash is stunning!


----------



## cmonna

This thread is causing me some trouble...


----------



## TaraP

Mini Matinee's available for pre-order on AA..... Expected ship date is 3/5/10 and price is $565...

*Salmon/ Antique White*
http://www.asteralice.com/rebeccaminkoffmatineemini-salmonantiquewhite.aspx

*Black/ Camel*
http://www.asteralice.com/rebeccaminkoffmatineemini-blackcamel.aspx


----------



## thedseer

ooh, i'm anxious to see pictures!


----------



## jxwilliams

Did everybody see this?  Luna Boston has exclusives of the mini matinee in original dark grey and original deep violet...it was posted on their facebook page...ship date 2/28!!
But why no regular size matinees?

http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/22574.aspx

http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/22575.aspx


----------



## klj

^^ I know..I thought that kind of strange too..no reg. size matties.
Original DG is sooo gorgeous...and the best grey IMO..


----------



## thedseer

ooh, interesting! thanks for posting : )


----------



## jc0812

jxwilliams said:


> Did everybody see this? Luna Boston has exclusives of the mini matinee in original dark grey and original deep violet...it was posted on their facebook page...ship date 2/28!!
> But why no regular size matinees?
> 
> http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/22574.aspx
> 
> http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/22575.aspx


 
I can't wait to see these!  I don't know if I can make a mini mattie work for me...the regular mattie is perfect for me.


----------



## TejasMama

I like the idea of a mini matinee but if the shoulder strap means the bag is only hand-carry, that's a deal breaker for me.  One of the great things about the matinee is that you can get a satchel design but can still wear it on the shoulder.  I'll just wait and see and hope the drop length is at least 7"!


----------



## klj

TejasMama said:


> I like the idea of a mini matinee but if the shoulder strap means the bag is only hand-carry, that's a deal breaker for me.  One of the great things about the matinee is that you can get a satchel design but can still wear it on the shoulder.  I'll just wait and see and hope the drop length is at least 7"!



I think someone who has one commented that they couldn't wear the mini on their shoulder...can't remember who that was off hand though.


----------



## thedseer

yes, my mini's strap drop is large enough to wear on the shoulder. i don't have it handy, but i could measure it tomorrow if i remember.


----------



## klj

^^ that's good to know..


----------



## thedseer

actually, lemme try to find my reveal, which might help you out....


----------



## TaraP

Yes, you can totally wear a mini on your shoulder.  I'm wearing a sweater today and it fits. It's not like a MAM's straps where one always falls. Both straps fit nicely (snug) and stay in place.  I will totally be buying another MM. Now just to figure out which color combo.


----------



## jc0812

^^can you post some mod shots tara?  Please?


----------



## klj

I wonder where I read that it didn't fit..oh well..maybe I just _thought_ I read it..lol


----------



## thedseer

ok, here are my comparison shots:

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/post-your-fall-2009-nyc-sample-sale-loot-528463-45.html

(the matties are stuffed)


----------



## thedseer

here are a few pictures from the thread post i linked (more if you go to the link). for reference, i am 5'6" and size 8/10.






w/my full size mattie and mam











pictures aren't the best quality, but hopefully they'll give you an idea.


----------



## klj

^^The reg. mattie to me looks along the same size as the MAM..probably more so unstuffed.
The mini fits on your shoulder nicely!!


----------



## nawth21

Here is a quickie iPhone shot of my teal Mattie. I love it! A great size, in no way do I find it too large or luggage like. Comfy on my shoulder as well. It's like a mam with saddle bags lol and I love all the pockets. I wouldn't mind another one lol


----------



## klj

nawth21 said:


> Here is a quickie iPhone shot of my teal Mattie. I love it! A great size, in no way do I find it too large or luggage like. Comfy on my shoulder as well. *It's like a mam with saddle bags lol* and I love all the pockets. I wouldn't mind another one lol




I might like the one I have coming then!

Love it in teal.. Congrats!


----------



## staciesg26

Gorgeous Matties everyone!!   May I join the club?  I have 3 Matties and it is my favorite RM design!  
I have an original Dark Grey and a Light Grey.  For some reason I felt the need to get both of the original RM greys!   But my most fave Mattie is my Berry with Chocolate suede flaps.  I love her to death!


----------



## thedseer

oooh, pretty!!! i've never seen berry IRL, but it looks AMAZING! i didn't even know there was a berry mattie!!!


----------



## klj

staciesg26 said:


> Gorgeous Matties everyone!!   May I join the club?  I have 3 Matties and it is my favorite RM design!
> I have an original Dark Grey and a Light Grey.  For some reason I felt the need to get both of the original RM greys!   But my most fave Mattie is my Berry with Chocolate suede flaps.  I love her to death!
> 
> View attachment 995086



Wow..that is one beautiful mattie! Berry is such a great color!
(OMG..is berry better than wine???!!??...)


----------



## eweedee

Hey ladies, I was wondering what color matinee this is??














Thanks!


----------



## TejasMama

thedseer said:


> ok, here are my comparison shots:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/post-your-fall-2009-nyc-sample-sale-loot-528463-45.html
> 
> (the matties are stuffed)




Thank you so much for these comparison pics!


----------



## loveuga

Berry is beyond gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Code Blue

Wow, the Berry Mattie is gorgeous!

*eweedee*, that mattie is Dark Brown.


----------



## cinnybuns

Berry is beautiful!


----------



## thedseer

TejasMama said:


> Thank you so much for these comparison pics!



not a problem : )


----------



## vivi1205

I once owned 4 Matties. Now am down to just one. My fave ...Elephant:


----------



## eweedee

Code Blue said:


> Wow, the Berry Mattie is gorgeous!
> 
> *eweedee*, that mattie is Dark Brown.




haha i guess i should have known, thanks! 
I agree the berry is reaaaally pretty  

im looking for the perfect mattie for me and I'm just going to be obsessed until I get one


----------



## knasarae

I love Elephant!!!!  And the best part is the more it ages the better it looks imho.


----------



## kdo

I agree...your elephant is gorgeous, vivi!


----------



## jsenning

Oh man I had been campaigning for a mini mattie since the beginning, now it's coming in my favorite leather of all time, I am so stinkin excited!


----------



## TaraP

*jsenning*- are you speaking of dark grey?


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks gals. Elephant is my FAVE RM leather! I have a MAM too .

Wait, wah ? Mini Mattie? When is this happening ??


----------



## jsenning

TaraPep said:


> *jsenning*- are you speaking of dark grey?



Deep violet.    I had it in the mattie and the MAM but neither style works for me so I sold both.


----------



## Attagirl

Deep Violet Mini Mattie ?!?!?!?  

Off to search...


----------



## TaraP

jsenning said:


> Deep violet.    I had it in the mattie and the MAM but neither style works for me so I sold both.



That's the one I'm gunning for too!  I can't wait for a pic of it though...That's like in a month..rrrrrr


----------



## loeh2001

i already knew i loved the matinee (i have one in jade and had one in night) but this old school beauty takes the cake!  love it!


----------



## vivi1205

loeh2001 said:


> i already knew i loved the matinee (i have one in jade and had one in night) but this old school beauty takes the cake!  love it!








^^THat is delish . If there were a mini mattie that looked like that one...i'd be ALL. OVER. IT!!!!!


----------



## cinnybuns

vivi1205 said:


> ^^THat is delish . If there were a mini mattie that looked like that one...i'd be ALL. OVER. IT!!!!!


----------



## klj

I got my wine mattie..just a few minutes ago...which is my very first..and its in such amazing excellent condition for being pre-loved...Its not too big!!!!!!!!!! My fears were unfounded!
It is just like a MAM with saddlebags like someone previously said..perfect description.
I love it and now wonder if I might love it more than my wine MAM??? Uh oh!
I wish I had better pics but I don't..took them really quick..a couple without flash and one with..


----------



## spartancoaster

klj said:


> I got my wine mattie..just a few minutes ago...which is my very first..and its in such amazing excellent condition for being pre-loved...Its not too big!!!!!!!!!! My fears were unfounded!
> It is just like a MAM with saddlebags like someone previously said..perfect description.
> I love it and now wonder if I might love it more than my wine MAM??? Uh oh!
> I wish I had better pics but I don't..took them really quick..a couple without flash and one with..



Wow!  Your mattie is gorgeous!!  I'm drooling here!!


----------



## jc0812

She's gorgeous klj!  I'm so glad you love her!  It looks like she's in perfect condition.


----------



## klj

^^^ Its a perfect bag..perfect size..thanks, *jc*!
Have you gotten yours yet??...on its way??

Yes..it really is in just about near perfect condition...I'm blown away..there are no scratches or anything...no normal wear on the feet..I think the plate inside is an older one too(lining isn't)..so she took great care of it.


----------



## klj

I can a part of the club now...
I'm sad because I like it more than my wine MAM.....and I love my MAM.


----------



## balena

Congrats *klj*! It looks *gorgeous*!  That's so great that you find the size works for you!


----------



## jc0812

^^Yeah, matties are highly addictive!  Mine is on its way...it may even arrive today!


----------



## klj

Thanks, girls!! .


----------



## thedseer

so glad you love it : )


----------



## Cloud5

klj, I keep looking at your pictures !  So beautiful...


----------



## baghag411

*klj*--I am SO glad that she's in perfect condition!!  Congratulations!  She's beautiful!!!


----------



## klj

Thanks, ladies...
All of you who are mattie owners are so right about how great this bag is..and anyone who might be scared of the size...it really isn't big at all..esp.if you don't have it stuffed to the gills...I don't carry  that much stuff myself so its very slouchy.
*BH*..I think your right about getting it in a smooshy leather too..makes a difference I think.


----------



## baghag411

^^I would never steer you wrong sweetie!!


----------



## TejasMama

Does anyone know if there will be any full size matinees returning this year?  I like the mini but I worry that over the shoulder will be too snug for me.


----------



## kdo

I just got delivered my distressed grey mattie!  Fantastic leather & color!


----------



## thedseer

yayyy let's see some pictures!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kdo said:


> I just got delivered my distressed grey mattie!  Fantastic leather & color!



C'mon _*kdo*_!!! You gotta give us more than that!


----------



## kdo

Sorry, girls, it's coming.  I'm busy posting my Chloe boots in the non-RM thread at the moment!  Will be back to take pics of mattie.....


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Well...I GUESS there are priorities!!!


----------



## kdo

Sorry for the tease, Julie.  Here are some pics...











*My favorite part of a mattie...*


----------



## kiwishopper

Kdo!!! The folding leather is my fav part of the mattie too lol (I sounded preverted I know)


----------



## kdo

Thanks, kiwi!  And yeah, that kinda sounded dirrrrty!


----------



## knasarae

Gah!!!  It's lovely.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

GORGEOUS* kdo*!!!! Your pictures are beautiful too btw... So what do you think of the leather?


----------



## kdo

Thanks, *Julie*!  I love the leather!  It does remind me of teal and it's unlike any other RM leather, it really does remind me too of Bal leathers.  It is thin and so lightweight.  I am in love with the distressing.  Did you treat and/or protect your leather, Julie?  The color is amazingly subtle and versatile.  Thanks for your glowing recommendation.  It truly does live up to my expectations!


----------



## TejasMama

It's gorgeous, kdo!  

Does a anyone know if there has been a deep blue Mattie?  I would love a lapis one with matching leather pullbacks.  I've never seen it before, but I wish it existed!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kdo said:


> Thanks, *Julie*!  I love the leather!  It does remind me of teal and it's unlike any other RM leather, it really does remind me too of Bal leathers.  It is thin and so lightweight.  I am in love with the distressing.  Did you treat and/or protect your leather, Julie?  The color is amazingly subtle and versatile.  Thanks for your glowing recommendation.  It truly does live up to my expectations!



Phew....I was afraid I over hyped it for you! I am SO SO glad it lived up to your expectations! I absolutely adore this leather, but I know everyone's tastes are so different. I have not treated mine yet, as I still haven't used it (still TRYING to break in my BH MAB)...but I think I will treat it with Apple Rain & Stain. I have had good luck with that on my Bal's so I think it should be okay on this leather too!


----------



## spartancoaster

Does anyone know if any regular sized Mattie's will be coming out this spring?  I tried emailing Codi but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## baghag411

I don't remember seeing a deep blue before.  Lapis would make a gorgeous Mattie!  It's a great leather for it!!



TejasMama said:


> It's gorgeous, kdo!
> 
> Does a anyone know if there has been a deep blue Mattie?  I would love a lapis one with matching leather pullbacks.  I've never seen it before, but I wish it existed!


----------



## kdo

Well, you have great taste, *Julie*, so when YOU gushed about the leather, I thought that I'd better see for myself!  Please keep me posted on your results with the Apple Rain & Stain.



scoobiesmomma said:


> Phew....I was afraid I over hyped it for you! I am SO SO glad it lived up to your expectations! I absolutely adore this leather, but I know everyone's tastes are so different. I have not treated mine yet, as I still haven't used it (still TRYING to break in my BH MAB)...but I think I will treat it with Apple Rain & Stain. I have had good luck with that on my Bal's so I think it should be okay on this leather too!


----------



## ilikebigbags

My Mattie is still my favorite bag.. I cannot CANNOT use another bag. It's worth every cent and the leather is so friggin buttery, it just gets smooshier and smooshier.. I use it every-single-day rain or shine ..of course it's in my coat as I run around. I got so many compliments on it at work the first 2mos or so I had it then everyone got used to it. They are all about coach, fake LV, and gucci over there though. No idea who RM is tsk..shame!  I wanted to get the matching benjamin wallet but it wouldn't make sense..I have two tons of cards. LOL


----------



## kiwishopper

Have you guys seen the LB exclusive mini mattie in purple and gray?!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Oh, I did and they are lovely!!! I really would like to try one...but the price, not so much!


----------



## pinkboudoir

I love both the Mini Matties on LB!!! That Darl Gray looks like an interesting shade, not quite Dark Gray? But LB pics are not always true so that's probably it.


----------



## ilikebigbags

yeah - it looks very marbleized to me for some reason, gorgeous just the same


----------



## TXGirlie

I think I may be interested in the pepper mini matinee SO! The black/camel doesn't appeal to me as much.


----------



## sfabblk

The Matinee is my favorite handbag of all time. I like having pockets on the outside of my bag so I do not have to always open my entire purse to retrieve something; everything is organized with this bag.


----------



## cinnybuns

ugh the last thing I need is to look at LB's site

http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/22575.aspx


----------



## kdo

THanks a beautiful shade of purple.  I wonder what the leather is like.  I wish LB would have modeling pics with the mini mattie.


----------



## jc0812

Me too.  I'm having a hard time envisioning the size of it.


----------



## thedseer

kdo said:


> THanks a beautiful shade of purple.  I wonder what the leather is like.  I wish LB would have modeling pics with the mini mattie.



have you seen the ones i previously posted? should be in this thread.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think I need to try a mattie


----------



## thedseer

thedseer said:


> here are a few pictures from the thread post i linked (more if you go to the link). for reference, i am 5'6" and size 8/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/my full size mattie and mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures aren't the best quality, but hopefully they'll give you an idea.



bumping this so people can see.


----------



## thedseer

thedseer said:


> ok, here are my comparison shots:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/post-your-fall-2009-nyc-sample-sale-loot-528463-45.html
> 
> (the matties are stuffed)



full reveal/comparison shots here


----------



## jc0812

Thanks *thedseer*!  I did see those and they do help greatly, I guess I need more pics, LOL.  The first pic with the MM next to the regular mattie makes the MM look tiny.  It looks even smaller than the MAM.  

Most of all, I'm concerned with the strap drop.  Is there any chance you could measure the strap drop on your MM and your mattie so we could compare?  I would be so grateful!


----------



## jsenning

Thanks thedseer, for sure!  JC I'm really worried about the strap drop, too.  

I am so torn.  The violet mini mattie is so cute and perfect.  Except I sold my MAMs for two reasons: the strap drop was too small to wear with a coat, and the base was too wide.  And those two features may be on the mini mattie.  Ack.


----------



## jc0812

^^I did the same thing jsenning.  I sold most of my MAMs for the same reasons.  The mattie works perfectly for me though and I wouldn't mind one that is slightly smaller but if the strap drop is an inch or two shorter, then it will be just like the MAM for me.


----------



## TXGirlie

The bag is probably going to be like the Bal. twiggy. The strap drop will be too short for most people to get it on their shoulder, but it should be light enough to arm carry.


----------



## thedseer

I should have time tonight, so I will try to remember to do measurements. As well, I will be snowed in this weekend, so I can even try to take more pictures then!


----------



## TejasMama

I like the leathers being shown for the mini matinee but I'm still hoping the full size one returns.  Here is what's inside the Latte Matinee I bought from a lovely TPFer awhile back.  I'm always amazed at how much this bag fits but I don't think it really looks so large.


----------



## jc0812

thedseer said:


> I should have time tonight, so I will try to remember to do measurements. As well, I will be snowed in this weekend, so I can even try to take more pictures then!


 
Thanks thedseer!

Great pics, Tejas...love the latte mattie!


----------



## TXGirlie

wow! That matinee looks more like a MAM when it's fully stuffed.


----------



## TejasMama

Thanks, JC!  I really love it.  Latte leather is awesome in the matinee style.  

Txgirlie-- I find this style works better for me than the MAM.  I love how the MAM looks but I find the matinee far more comfortable, and comfort is a priority for me.  I'm  just not willing to suffer for fashion.  It has to be pretty and practical, and the Mattie fits that bill for me.


----------



## Cloud5

Hi Tejas, the inside of your bag looks just like mine.  I carry things in little pouches.  The mattie does hold a lot and the latte is a beautiful shade of brown.  I can't wait to get one!


----------



## klj

TejasMama said:


> I like the leathers being shown for the mini matinee but I'm still hoping the full size one returns.  Here is what's inside the Latte Matinee I bought from a lovely TPFer awhile back.  I'm always amazed at how much this bag fits but I don't think it really looks so large.



Latte is very pretty!


----------



## TejasMama

Cloud5 said:


> Hi Tejas, the inside of your bag looks just like mine.  I carry things in little pouches.  The mattie does hold a lot and the latte is a beautiful shade of brown.  I can't wait to get one!



I love using pouches!  Makes changing bags so much easier.  I don't match stuff, though.  I just mix n match!

Thanks, klj!  I really love this bag.  The leather is soooo soft. Like buttah..


----------



## kdo

Thanks, thedseer!


----------



## cinnybuns

TejasMama,

You must have arms/shoulders of steel.  




TejasMama said:


> I like the leathers being shown for the mini matinee but I'm still hoping the full size one returns.  Here is what's inside the Latte Matinee I bought from a lovely TPFer awhile back.  I'm always amazed at how much this bag fits but I don't think it really looks so large.


----------



## TejasMama

cinnybuns said:


> TejasMama,
> 
> You must have arms/shoulders of steel.


 
You know what's funny? It actually doesn't feel too heavy and I'm very sensitive to heavy bags.  I've sold some other ones I loved because, as pretty as they were, I couldn't handle the weight.  This one feels like the weight is distributed really well so it doesn't pull on my shoulder.  It's a nice surprise.

I've had a few questions about the latte leather so I tried to take a more accurate photo of the color and texture.  This is pretty close.


----------



## Ms. Pursonality

Has anyone seen the salmon or camel/black colors that Aster Alice has for pre-order?  I adore the mattie, but hate to order it sight unseen.  I am intrigued by the camel/black combo.  I wonder if it is mainly black with camel flaps or vice versa.


----------



## cinnybuns

the Salmon color sounds like pearl almost....


----------



## thedseer

sorry - haven't had a chance to measure the mini mattie, but i'll get to that tonight!


----------



## TXGirlie

The salmon color is in the spring video. I'm getting the salmon mini mattie!


----------



## thedseer

ok -MM strap drop is about 6.5 inches and zipper opening is about 10 inches. HTH!


----------



## TaraP

TXGirlie said:


> The salmon color is in the spring video. I'm getting the salmon mini mattie!



Congrats! I think that color is going to be GORGEOUS! Especially that it has gunmetal hardware!


----------



## ilikebigbags

TejasMama - I do not know why but I LOVE "my mattie in the car with me" pictures, lol. That is always where mine is if I am alone, I sometimes hate the person in the seat next to me for taking her spot!


----------



## jsenning

thedseer said:


> ok -MM strap drop is about 6.5 inches and zipper opening is about 10 inches. HTH!



Okay, I can deal with that drop.    Thank you very much for measuring!!


----------



## MKNS

ilikebigbags said:


> TejasMama - I do not know why but I LOVE "my mattie in the car with me" pictures, lol. That is always where mine is if I am alone, *I sometimes hate the person in the seat next to me for taking her spot!*


 

I agree!  I always tell DH that the car manufactures need to make a designated purse spot in vehicles.


----------



## jc0812

thedseer said:


> ok -MM strap drop is about 6.5 inches and zipper opening is about 10 inches. HTH!


 
Thanks so much thedseer!  That's a little longer than I thought.  Now I have to go measure the drop on my full size mattie.


----------



## cinnybuns

Just measured mine, it's about 7.5 from top of zipper, 8 inches if you're measuring from the handle hardware.




jc0812 said:


> Thanks so much thedseer!  That's a little longer than I thought.  Now I have to go measure the drop on my full size mattie.


----------



## jc0812

Thanks cinny!


----------



## thedseer

to clarify, i measured from handle hardware. from top of zipper is about 6 inches.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Like Baghags, Naked pebbled brown


----------



## spartancoaster

I just got my first Mattie last week and it's pure love!  Here is my "new to me" light gray mattie with light gray suede!


----------



## baghag411

Yay!!  Bag twins!!  



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Like Baghags, Naked pebbled brown


----------



## Summer

Wow, this thread has gotten me intrigued with the matinee.  Strangley, I've never been drawn to it before.  And now I want one!  This is BAD!


----------



## ilikebigbags

Get it, it's the best bag in the world! and you get so many compliments. It's a super unique looking bag. and the pockets..oh my goodness you will never run out of space to put stuff. mostly my bag is empty in the pockets but sometimes I carry a buncha stuff. I am about to start doing that again. I used to carry its dustbag with it.. I can't find it now, I use the bag every-single-day.


----------



## thedseer

that whitewash mattie on bonz has been further discounted


----------



## TXGirlie

So that pepper mini matinee SO is a bust! Is anyone planning on getting the black w/ camel flaps?


----------



## klj

^^ What happened?


----------



## zoesma

i feel so bad about the SO...i just saw the post...i wonder why they are not doing orders with 25 anymore...


----------



## thedseer

maybe b/c of the complications with the black snake lc? that's all i can think of....


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

That Whitewash/ Gold tempts me every single day.


----------



## novella

^ Same and I determined that Matties don't work for me a long time ago. Someone buy it please!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ but a mini mattie may!


----------



## TXGirlie

klj said:


> ^^ What happened?


 
Don't know...Codi wouldn't say why it can't be done exactly, but I got the impression that it's just bags that can be made in China ONLY, like the MM (cuz it's new). We can still do SOs but they have to be in the US from the sound of it. Which only requires 8 people, and certain leathers/styles (as posted elsewhere).


----------



## kiwishopper

I "thought" mattie wouldn't work for me either b/c initially it just feels large and very east/west...but after you carry it for a while, it just forms to your body very nicely...the leather slouches! I especially love the longer handles they fit so nicely over a winter coat..not to mention all the pockets and compartments. I have to say the mattie is my favourite RM style, ever!


----------



## MAGJES

Agree with you!!  It feels really large at first but when it begins to slouch it's a perfect size!


----------



## TXGirlie

The perfect mattie is made with smooshy leather. Those hug your side even better when carried!


----------



## pinkboudoir

I have a question for Mattie lovers. I've read that the Mattie in Luggage is structured. Mine's not all that structured or feels as thick a leather as perhaps Custom Purple. Is this really luggage? BTW it is my first Mattie but it will not be my last. I love the shape & how it looks when carried.


----------



## sfabblk

pinkboudoir said:


> I have a question for Mattie lovers. I've read that the Mattie in Luggage is structured. Mine's not all that structured or feels as thick a leather as perhaps Custom Purple. Is this really luggage? BTW it is my first Mattie but it will not be my last. I love the shape & how it looks when carried.


I don't know much about the luggage Mattie but the Matinee is my bag of choice; I own several and could not part with them.


----------



## kdo

Yes it looks like luggage to me.


----------



## kiwishopper

For your next mattie, may I recommend you getting one with the suede flap? especially those with a slight different colour? It gives the mattie a whole different look  More reasons to have more of them hahaha.


----------



## cinnybuns

Do you think that the limit on SO is scaled down to 8, is because of the QC as special orders are made via tpf us girls can spot QC issues.  

Less returns = less headachs?


----------



## ilikebigbags

^ slurp - old school wine mattie, I wish I had the funding, but I refuse to put anything on a credit card! (in resp to siggy) Matinee bags are tdf and the wine is what introduced me to it in the first place


----------



## jello_1955

pinkboudoir said:


> I have a question for Mattie lovers. I've read that the Mattie in Luggage is structured. Mine's not all that structured or feels as thick a leather as perhaps Custom Purple. Is this really luggage? BTW it is my first Mattie but it will not be my last. I love the shape & how it looks when carried.


When I saw this photo, I thought it was a picture of my bag!  I picked up the exact one at the SF sample sale along with a custom purple Mattie.  Although I love the color, it does not break in as nicely as the custom purple.  That's the definite drawback but I still carry it.


----------



## pinkboudoir

I think it was your picture somewhere that made me buy this. I love the colour. Mine is pretty soft but not smooshy. I have not carried it a lot. I really need to start carrying it again.


----------



## kdo

SOs have always been a minimum of 8.  There were certain bags that were produced in China.  That factory required minumum of 25.



cinnybuns said:


> Do you think that the limit on SO is scaled down to 8, is because of the QC as special orders are made via tpf us girls can spot QC issues.
> 
> Less returns = less headachs?


----------



## jsenning

Weren't they 12 at one point?  Maybe I'm just making that up.


----------



## Cloud5

8 is hard enough I can't imagine trying to get to 12!


----------



## Attagirl

TXGirlie said:


> So that pepper mini matinee SO is a bust! Is anyone planning on getting the black w/ camel flaps?


 
I'm waiting to see pictures of it.  The Saints won the superbowl so the Black/camel Mini Mattie seems like it's destined to become mine.    Do you know if it will it have antique silver hardware like the rest of the camel bags?


----------



## sarahcee

^^ are there pictures or listings of these anywhere?  the preorders on asteralice.com are gone..


----------



## TXGirlie

Attagirl said:


> I'm waiting to see pictures of it. The Saints won the superbowl so the Black/camel Mini Mattie seems like it's destined to become mine.  Do you know if it will it have antique silver hardware like the rest of the camel bags?


 
I'm not sure about the hw, I haven't seen a picture either.



sarahcee said:


> ^^ are there pictures or listings of these anywhere? the preorders on asteralice.com are gone..


 
If there is a picture, it would be in that spring preview video....but I don't remember seeing it. You should ask AA if they have anymore available for pre-order. Sometimes they remove the links.


----------



## TaraP

I caved today and bought my 3rd Mini Matinee.  I got the dark grey from an awesome tpfer.


----------



## Odebdo

Aww...Tara glad you grabbed it before I could!

I just got my first mini mattie...first mattie of ANY kind...vintage violet just arrived from LB and I    it!!!  

I can't wait to carry it!!  She will get loaded up tonight for sure!!


----------



## thedseer

glad you guys are loving your mini matties! let's see some more pictures : )


----------



## knasarae

^^Yes, more pics please!


----------



## Odebdo

I'll post pictures tonight...I had to take it out to the car for the rest of the day...I kept peeking in the dustbag to look at her!


----------



## TaraP

Odebdo said:


> Aww...Tara glad you grabbed it before I could!
> 
> I just got my first mini mattie...first mattie of ANY kind...vintage violet just arrived from LB and I    it!!!
> 
> I can't wait to carry it!!  She will get loaded up tonight for sure!!



Yay! So happy you love it!  I know you were iffy about ordering it.  Isn't the violet an amazing color? Totally a keeper... Please post some pics when you can..


----------



## Odebdo

Tara...your reveal pushed me over the edge...I wasn't really iffy about wanting it...just iffy about paying full price for it...but I think it was worth it for sure!!


----------



## veyda

I uploaded this photo from somewhere in this forum a while ago. Does anyone know why Aster Alice does not have it up for pre-order anymore?


----------



## royalwink

veyda said:


> I uploaded this photo from somewhere in this forum a while ago. Does anyone know why Aster Alice does not have it up for pre-order anymore?



They do still have it! It's in the second line of presales: Salmon/Antique White Matinee Mini. I got a Black/Camel one myself.


----------



## TaraP

OMG That's the Salmon?   I like it....  I'm sure if you email AA the can still pre order it for you...


----------



## Odebdo

I think mini matties are going to be like chips...you can't have just one!


----------



## veyda

royalwink said:


> They do still have it! It's in the second line of presales: Salmon/Antique White Matinee Mini. I got a Black/Camel one myself.


 
Thank you! I couldn't find the pre-orders for a few days. Looks like they have some photos of other new bags up too


----------



## Laurie1276

I just pre-ordered the Salon Mattie and cannot wait to get it!  Now my quest for the perfect color Love Quotes gauzy scarf to go with it this Spring and Summer begins!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...I am officially in love!!

Meet my  Vintage Violet mini mattie...


----------



## jxwilliams

*Odebdo* I think I'm going to have to buy one...all these purple pics are killing me!


----------



## veyda

^^GORGEOUS!^^


----------



## Cloud5

jxwilliams said:


> *Odebdo* I think I'm going to have to buy one...all these purple pics are killing me!



I agree jx!  I would never have thought of getting a purple bag but this shade is so beautiful!!!!!!  Hanging around makes it so tempting.....

Congratulations odebdo it is gorgeous!!


----------



## Attagirl

Gorgeous, Deb.  I love the suede pullbacks.  I can't wait to get one of these.


----------



## Odebdo

^^ Thanks everyone...all I can say is Tara was 100% correct...this is a wonderful bag...and a gorgeous color!!

She enabled me...so I am passing that along and trying to enable someone else who was on the fence!


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous!  That saturated color is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## MAGJES

That mini mattie is so gorgeous!!  Love the violet suede too .

_....I need to remind myself that I do not need another bag!!..._


----------



## jc0812

Wow, deb, that MM is gorgeous!  I sooo wish they made this in a full size mattie!


----------



## Cloud5

jc0812 said:


> Wow, deb, that MM is gorgeous!  I sooo wish they made this in a full size mattie!



Ooooh...I like that idea *jc*!


----------



## TaraP

*Odebdo*-  Congrats!!  It's the perfect purple bag... I'm so glad you are a fan and love it... And yes, they definitely are like chips, guaranteed nobody will just have one.. You look great carrying her and for sure you will get many compliments..... Congrats!


----------



## Laurie1276

jc0812 said:


> Wow, deb, that MM is gorgeous!  I sooo wish they made this in a full size mattie!



Me too!  I mean, look at the suede!!


----------



## thedseer

beautiful deb! love all of your pictures too : ) what a great color purple. it's just so gosh darn cute!


----------



## spartancoaster

jc0812 said:


> Wow, deb, that MM is gorgeous!  I sooo wish they made this in a full size mattie!



That color is so pretty!  Wish it came in a full size mattie.


----------



## knasarae

I love those suede pullbacks too!  It's beautiful Deb!!


----------



## chickpea

Day one of Matinee Lovers Club for me!  Got my Violet MM today and am head over heels in love!

One question for my fellow Matinee lovers - have you ever de-tasseled?  Now I'm a big fan of tassels, give me more, give me more!  But I think that darn MAC de-tasseling thread made me think... I wonder how it would look without tassels everywhere?

So I did it!  Hehe, not like I can't put them back on!







What do you think?


----------



## TaraP

Wow, it looks beautiful even de-tasseled....


----------



## jxwilliams

If only they made the violet/dark gray in a full sized, I would be in so much trouble...


----------



## Odebdo

Chickpea...I was kind of thinking of thinking of doing a Knas to mine as well and removing some of the tassels...your pictures may make me go for it...like you said...not like you can't add them back if you want to!


----------



## chickpea

I like how it kind of "cleans" up the look, not all that dangly business just asking to get caught in a zipper, but after looking at my pics with tassels, I've decided they NEED to go back on!


----------



## knasarae

chickpea said:


> I like how it kind of "cleans" up the look, not all that dangly business just asking to get caught in a zipper, but after looking at my pics with tassels, I've decided they NEED to go back on!


 
That's exactly why I always detassel.  I like an "uninterrupted silhouette".  

Lmao!! Deb you "Knas'd" your bag?  That is too funny!!  

Has anyone seen pics of the black/camel MM?  I'm very interested.


----------



## spartancoaster

I almost like the VV better without tassels.  It looks really good that way.


----------



## spartancoaster

Just got this one a little bit ago and she's a beauty!












I'm so in love with the mattie and want one in every color!!


----------



## Fleurine

OMG Spartancoaster! Can you believe we are *stonewash blue/grey suede mattie *bag twins ???


----------



## spartancoaster

Fleurine said:


> OMG Spartancoaster! Can you believe we are *stonewash blue/grey suede mattie *bag twins ???




YAY Fleurine, bag twins!!   I'm so in love with this bag!!


----------



## Fleurine

I still haven't worn mine...waiting for just the right day...any mod pics of you?


----------



## kdo

That stonewash leather is soooo yummy, you lucky girls!


----------



## TaraP

Spartan and Fleurine that bag is a real beauty!  Congrats..


----------



## pinkboudoir

That SW Mattie is beyond GORGEOUS!!! Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Do any of you mattie lovers know what colors the mini mattie is coming in?  I know LB has the 2 exclusives of Vintage violet and Dark Grey....and I know AA has a black / camel and salmon/white combo...are there any others we know about??


----------



## sinyard

I guess full size matties are not being made???


----------



## Cloud5

RM said there will be some full size matties released as a web exclusive.  The colors are listed in the mattie SO let me find it...


----------



## Cloud5

Found it!  Here are the colors they told us last.  I am not sure if they still are though because it is already March.

Late February: Salmon, Moss, and Black

Late March: Blue Fossil, White Fossil, Black and Daffodil


----------



## ivysun

where are the mini matinees? It's late spring already!!!


----------



## tippy.toes

^^^ noo its not! spr doesnt start till mar 20. its more like early spr!


----------



## sinyard

Thank you!!!


----------



## TaraP

A Moss Matinee / Mini Matinee sounds interesting and lovely...


----------



## spartancoaster

I also thought I heard on her latest video, that was on her site last week, that there was going to be a mattie in the python with vachetta trim.


----------



## nawth21

Oh I like the fossil AKA concrete print on the Matties.  Daffodil sounds nice too, I'm in the market for a yellow bag.


----------



## Odebdo

I knew I had read it someplace...but could not come back across where in the world I had read a list! 

Thanks Cloud! 

My mini mattie in VV definately has me loving the style!!


----------



## Fleurine

spartancoaster said:


> YAY Fleurine, bag twins!!  I'm so in love with this bag!!


 
Question:

Do you know what happens if you get a drop of water on this blue stonewash leather?? 

Very curious to know before I let this gal out of the house.


----------



## pamperz

spartancoaster said:


> I also thought I heard on her latest video, that was on her site last week, that there was going to be a mattie in the python with vachetta trim.



 this video or her interview. I couldn't hear anything from her interview. but in this video she says mab mini not mattie mini. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsMroffVGxs


----------



## spartancoaster

Fleurine said:


> Question:
> 
> Do you know what happens if you get a drop of water on this blue stonewash leather??
> 
> Very curious to know before I let this gal out of the house.



I haven't found out yet what happens when it gets wet.  I haven't treated it and don't think I will.  I definitely don't baby my bags, but I'm not rough on them either.  I'm just enjoying it immensely right now!  I love it!!  I honestly feel like my other RM's will collect dust now that I have this one.


----------



## ghall

here's my new grey mattie i got last friday. i want one of every RM bag! LOL!


----------



## Cloud5

Congrats ghall!  I can't believe you are down to your last 4!!!!


----------



## ghall

thanks cloud5.. hopefully nothing pops up that i "need" LOL!


----------



## spartancoaster

pamperz said:


> this video or her interview. I couldn't hear anything from her interview. but in this video she says mab mini not mattie mini.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsMroffVGxs



No, it wasn't that video.  It was last week when she advertised her live chat on her website.  The live chat wasn't working, but when I checked back she had a video up and it was different from the spring preview video.  Wish I could find it again.  I took a quick look but didn't see it.


----------



## MKNS

ghall said:


> here's my new grey mattie i got last friday. *i want one of every RM bag!* LOL!


 

Me too!   

Now where is that money tree?!


----------



## Laurie1276

Just an FYI - they have Teal Matinees on Bluefly.  They are gorgeous, and if I didn't already have a Teal MAB, I would be all over them!


----------



## jxwilliams

Laurie, I actually ordered one from Bluefly, but after I ordered it, I looked in my closet and I don't think it will _go _with anything....I have always liked teal but hmmm.....I will have to check it out!


----------



## Laurie1276

Teal actually goes with more than I thought it would.  This winter I have worn it with black sweaters and jeans, with a black suit for work, and this summer I think it will look great with simple khaki and white.  It is such a gorgeous color, that I will probably go buy things to go with it too!  :lolots:


----------



## knasarae

I agree...Teal is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## sinyard

http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/18412.aspx

I wish this bag would be made again, full size dark grey matinee....


----------



## jxwilliams

Thanks Laurie and knas!!  I have a feeling it's a keeper...as knas says, "it's a 2 bag leather..."    How can I not have even one thing in teal?!


----------



## knasarae

^


----------



## Fleurine

spartancoaster said:


> I haven't found out yet what happens when it gets wet. I haven't treated it and don't think I will. I definitely don't baby my bags, but I'm not rough on them either. I'm just enjoying it immensely right now! I love it!! I honestly feel like my other RM's will collect dust now that I have this one.


 
I am dying _dying_ to try out this bag...you didn't condition yours? Is that a bad idea? Ihave not done anything to mine either? Do you think Apple conditioner would make it darker.


----------



## Cathy_Mac

The teal Matinee on Bluefly was too good a deal for me to pass up, as well! I always seem to miss the good stuff on Bluefly but actually scored with two purchases today. I have been eyeing the Mattie for a while and figured this was a risk-free way for me to try the style. I can always return if I decide not to wear it, unlike eBay and Bonanazle bags. I keep failing with bright colored handbags, though...


----------



## jxwilliams

Why do you fail with bright colored bags *Cathy*?  I really am starting to enjoy having colored bags--they brighten up my outfits which are admittedly a bit "vanilla"...

I can't wait to see what you think of the teal mattie!  We'll be bag twins!!


----------



## Fleurine

sinyard said:


> http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/18412.aspx
> 
> I wish this bag would be made again, full size dark grey matinee....


 
*Here's a pre-owned one on Ebay:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-Dark-Grey-Matinee-Old-School_W0QQitemZ180476941239QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a054393b7


----------



## Cathy_Mac

jxwilliams said:


> Why do you fail with bright colored bags *Cathy*? I really am starting to enjoy having colored bags--they brighten up my outfits which are admittedly a bit "vanilla"...
> 
> I can't wait to see what you think of the teal mattie! We'll be bag twins!!


 
I just always seem to revert back to the neutral bags, despite that my cloting is mostly neutral, as well. Maybe this will do the trick. Bag twins sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## spartancoaster

Fleurine said:


> I am dying _dying_ to try out this bag...you didn't condition yours? Is that a bad idea? Ihave not done anything to mine either? Do you think Apple conditioner would make it darker.



You definitely need to try yours out!!  I'm not sure if I'll condition it or not.  I want to read up on the stonewash leather thread to see what others have to say about it.  I've never conditioned one of my bags before so it's a new process to me.  I know in some cases, conditioning makes the leather darker, so I'm not sure if that will happen with this one or not.  

I hope you try it out soon!  I can't wait to hear how much you LOVE IT!


----------



## sinyard

Thanks fleurine!  I just wish it was newer.


----------



## Fleurine

I just can't resist posting my new (to me) *noir *mattie~


----------



## TaraP

It's beautiful *Fleurine*!  It looks so slouchy and soft... Congrats!  Great find...


----------



## Fleurine

Thank you so much^^^
Oddly, this bag reminds me a teensy bit of the Wang rocco bag, minus the hardware...


----------



## cinnybuns

Fleurine said:


> I just can't resist posting my new (to me) *noir *mattie~


----------



## spartancoaster

Gorgeous Noir!  It looks so yummy!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Fleurine* your new mattie is adorable!!!! Such a cute shape. I can never make my wine mattie so round like yours lol My is longer, it reminds me of a pretty looking hotdog especially when I am extremely hungry hahaha


----------



## LillyChlo

Love the Noir Fleurine!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I like it better than the wang......and I bet it's a lot lighter   congrats on beautiful noir!


----------



## Fleurine

Thank you for the nice words! I started getting nervous that I was going to wear her out, so she's resting again...


----------



## mdlovesbags

Love the noir!  Today is my jade mattie's first day out on the town.  She is so soft, sigh.


----------



## kdo

Wow, I love how broken in your Noir Mattie looks.  Congrats, *fleurine!*


----------



## LillyChlo

mdlovesbags said:


> Love the noir!  Today is my jade mattie's first day out on the town.  She is so soft, sigh.



The Jade is BEAUTIFUL!!!  enjoy!!!


----------



## tippy.toes

^ ita! i luv the jade! it's soo gorgeous.
has anyone else here own a custom burgundy matinee besides dseer? I'm trying to find pics of the color without the flash. I am trying to find more pics of it so I can see the true color. Thanks! She did say it was close to wine, but I would love to see a side by side comparison. Thankee.


----------



## djpedersen

Good Morning Ladies,

Ok...I have several MAB, MAC just got a Heartache and now I want a full size Mattie.  Am I correct in my understanding that RM will release full size later in March on her web site?


----------



## sinyard

I emailed RM atwo weeks asking the same question and I never heard back...
So, who knows.


----------



## sinyard

Okay-I just got off the phone with Sara at RM.  She stated there is a full size Black, Moss and Salmon Matinee that should be released in the next 2-3 weeks.  She's not sure if they will be available on the RM website or not.  But, she did say some boutiques will be betting the full size Matinees...but couldn't say which ones. 

They will all have the antique brass hw or the GM....no silver 

So, I guess we should continue to keep an eye on RM.com and start checking the online stores that carry RM.


----------



## rinkydinks

tippy.toes said:


> ^ ita! i luv the jade! it's soo gorgeous.
> has anyone else here own a custom burgundy matinee besides dseer? I'm trying to find pics of the color without the flash. I am trying to find more pics of it so I can see the true color. Thanks! She did say it was close to wine, but I would love to see a side by side comparison. Thankee.


 

I don't have a custom burgundy mattie, but I do have a custom burgundy c-ya later clutch, you can see it in my avatar, and for comparison the mini beloved in my avatar is wine.  I can take better pictures of the two together when I get home from work tonight if you'd like.

Oh... I really want a salmon full sized mattie...


----------



## LillyChlo

Salmon or Moss would be lovely


----------



## sinyard

I agree!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Did anyone here get this dark grey mattie?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebecca-Minkoff...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a054393b7


----------



## Attagirl

Not me.  I had that auction on my watch list, though.

What happend to the mini matties that were on pre-order at AA?  They disappeared again.


----------



## royalwink

^ Well I know the Salmon/Antique White is still eventually coming, but I had a Black/Camel on preorder, and unfortunately it was cancelled. I got great updates and CS from AA, but ultimately RM let them know that they wouldn't be able to fulfill that color for quite some time. I was really looking forward to it.  Between this and my late Stonewash Tobacco SO, it's no wonder some of us are getting frustrated.


----------



## laurenrr

okay ladies. i was on the SO for wine matinee but dropped off it. i am supposed to be banned. but there is a wine mattie on the bonz calling my name. what do i do? i am BANNED! ack!
i am also really wanting a salmon heartthrob clutch and a tye dye easy rider clutch...but...this is WINE


----------



## Attagirl

royalwink said:


> ^ Well I know the Salmon/Antique White is still eventually coming, but I had a Black/Camel on preorder, and unfortunately it was cancelled. I got great updates and CS from AA, but ultimately RM let them know that they wouldn't be able to fulfill that color for quite some time. I was really looking forward to it.  Between this and my late Stonewash Tobacco SO, it's no wonder some of us are getting frustrated.


 
Thank you for the update.  This is getting a bit ridiculous.  It's one thing when SO's get messed up but when the retailer orders are affected too...


----------



## jxwilliams

laurenrr said:


> okay ladies. i was on the SO for wine matinee but dropped off it. i am supposed to be banned. but there is a wine mattie on the bonz calling my name. what do i do? i am BANNED! ack!
> i am also really wanting a salmon heartthrob clutch and a tye dye easy rider clutch...but...this is WINE



*Lauren* I am a bit biased because I  the wine mattie and am on the SO for it but if I weren't I would've snapped this up as soon as it was listed.  It looks like new and the seller is so nice (with great feedback) I really don't think you can go wrong.  Plus the price is a lot better than what I am paying for the SO.


----------



## Cloud5

laurenrr said:


> okay ladies. i was on the SO for wine matinee but dropped off it. i am supposed to be banned. but there is a wine mattie on the bonz calling my name. what do i do? i am BANNED! ack!
> i am also really wanting a salmon heartthrob clutch and a tye dye easy rider clutch...but...this is WINE



I am another biased opinion because I love this bag and color.  I saw the pics and it looks like brand new!  and you won't have to wait the next 8 ummmmm ...maybe 10...hopefully 12...or 20??????? weeks to get this bag!


----------



## thedseer

laurenrr said:


> okay ladies. i was on the SO for wine matinee but dropped off it. i am supposed to be banned. but there is a wine mattie on the bonz calling my name. what do i do? i am BANNED! ack!
> i am also really wanting a salmon heartthrob clutch and a tye dye easy rider clutch...but...this is WINE



i looooove my wine mattie - it exceeded my expectations by far!


----------



## laurenrr

^YOU GUYS!!!! ha ha. it is so hard to be good with these kinds of comments. thanks ladies you have just reinforced what i was already thinking. i may have to take the plunge


----------



## thedseer

haha, do it!!!!


----------



## sinyard

I brought an eggplant matinee and it's on its way to me
I hope I love it!!! I have never seen eggplant irl.


----------



## sinyard

I brought an eggplant matinee and it's on its way to me
I hope I love it!!! I have never seen eggplant irl.


----------



## sinyard

Sorry, not sure why it posted twice.


----------



## thedseer

ooh, congrats!! i've never seen eggplant IRL, but it looks amazing in pictures!!


----------



## GelTea

sinyard said:


> I brought an eggplant matinee and it's on its way to me
> I hope I love it!!! I have never seen eggplant irl.


 
:greengrin: Jealous I am.


----------



## novella

sinyard said:


> I brought an eggplant matinee and it's on its way to me
> I hope I love it!!! I have never seen eggplant irl.



Congrats! I used to own an Eggplant Mattie and it was gorgeous! I hope you'll adore it.


----------



## nawth21

Any photos of the Daffodil mattie floating around?  Codi said it's a nice buttery yet bright yellow.  I'm intrigued


----------



## Fleurine

Has anyone seen this bag before...it's called the _Matinee in wine _???


----------



## Cloud5

Beautiful fleurine!  Where did you find her?


----------



## Fleurine

My perfect mattie was purchased NWT on bonz from someone in the last SO...she may have graced the pages of tPF before...I was staring at her for what seemed like the longest time before I pulled the trigger, but _what a special bag_ she is...I feel like a little kid with a security blanket walking around with her... she just makes me feel so comfy and good...and I was on the fence for the longest about both matties and wine leather...love the full-sized one! Totally worth paying FP for.

PS A few people told me they think she is hottest with flaps down as in the pic...what do you think?


----------



## kiwishopper

Fleurine hey we are wine Mattie twin 
although I prefer her seude sides showing makes her looks like she has folded ears


----------



## Cloud5

Fleurine said:


> My perfect mattie was purchased NWT on bonz from someone in the last SO...she may have graced the pages of tPF before...I was staring at her for what seemed like the longest time before I pulled the trigger, but _what a special bag_ she is...I feel like a little kid with a security blanket walking around with her... she just makes me feel so comfy and good...and I was on the fence for the longest about both matties and wine leather...love the full-sized one! Totally worth paying FP for.
> 
> PS A few people told me they think she is hottest with flaps down as in the pic...what do you think?



Thanks *fleurine*!  Hearing you describe mattie makes me excited for our SO to finish!

I loved your pics of wine mattie too *kiwi*!


----------



## jxwilliams

*Cloud* can you believe it's been 4 weeks already?  Time is flying by!


----------



## spartancoaster

I love your wine mattie fleurine!  A beauty!


----------



## Fleurine

You know why I think I love her so much? Well, one day in January I had what I thought was going to be a _scary_ doctor's appointment...so I thought "life is short", and I pulled the tags off wine mattie (who had been sitting on my shelf since late November because I was afraid to use her), dropped my stuff in, including a then brand new Benjamins wallet in teal...and put on my cutest grey wool coat, scarf and gloves, and headed over to the huge university hospital...freezing cold day...long walk...crowded streets...a bit of snow...scared...she was on my arm the whole way...as it turned out...long story short...I'm totally fine...but I just associate her with being brave, and strong and cool now...because of that first day...that's my wine mattie story with a happy ending...


----------



## spartancoaster

It sounds like you and your wine mattie had a great start together.  I'm glad you are fine and that your mattie makes you feel that way!  Now, you need to get that feeling with your stonewash blue mattie!


----------



## klj

Fleurine said:


> Has anyone seen this bag before...it's called the _Matinee in wine _???


  .


----------



## Fleurine

spartancoaster said:


> It sounds like you and your wine mattie had a great start together. I'm glad you are fine and that your mattie makes you feel that way! Now, you need to get that feeling with your stonewash blue mattie!


 
It's true! She is sitting right here next to me in her dustcover, on her shelf (*pedestal*)...waiting for her day...


----------



## Taralindsey

I cant wait to join this group!! I just ordered a Teal Mattie on Bonanzle and I can not wait for it to arrive. I am soooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Does this mean you are over Coach too?


----------



## nawth21

Taralindsey said:


> I cant wait to join this group!! I just ordered a Teal Mattie on Bonanzle and I can not wait for it to arrive. I am soooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!



Bag twins! The teal mattie is AWESOME. I'm switching over to her today in honor of Spring (even tho 28 degrees doesnt FEEL like Spring)

And speaking of being over Coach, I feel myself getting sucked back in. Sigh. I had to leave, those monthly releases were killing me. Curse this addictive personality. (or is it purseonality? ha) Anyways, I must have the green Peyton.  It's everything I've been looking for in the green bag. I need something to keep me occupied until F/W releases


----------



## LunaLovegood

^ I love Coach's new Kristin Line. The bags and leather looks ridiculously gorgeous. I saw the signature print ones at Macy's a couple times and they were so beautiful. I'm totally loving that turquoise/teal color. And plus I love that new clasp, it's so refreshing and different from their usual antique brass turnlocks.

I feel that I _must_ get a Kristin wristlet or clutch soon. They are calling me!


----------



## nawth21

I love the large Kristin satchel, I'm a sucker for the double zipper compartments.  The smaller one is just too small for me though. Too bad, the yellow only comes in the small size.  It's a lot of work, being in this love triangle with RM and Coach LOL


----------



## Fashion1

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Since so many people are discussing/wondering about the size of the Mattie here's what I would say. Coming from someone doesn't really like to wear MABs on my shoulder (i find that the outer strap always falls down), I _can_ wear the Mattie over the shoulder (b/c the drop is much longer), but the cylindrical nature of it makes it hard to put your arm down when it's on your shoulder. So if I have to wear it over the shoulder, I kinda have to push it back so that it's diagonal and behind my arm (if that makes sense). So, yeah it's possible to wear it like that, but not really functional b/c it's too wide to put your arm down, IMO.
> 
> As for the size, the compartments and open pockets on each side make the bag seem long (east to west) but the actually capacity of it in the main compartment is only a tiny bit bigger than the MAM, IMO. I don't think the bag seems huge b/c it's not tall and with the flaps back, it really shortens the length. My husband will always comments when I wear "lugguge" as he likes to call bags he thinks are too big, and he's never said he thought my Mattie was huge, in fact he loves it!
> 
> Hope that helps peeps who haven't seen this bag in person.


 
This was really helpful! The matinee is a style i don't currently own, but I'm considering one. I am a MAB girl so I thinking the size wouldn't seem too large or anything, but I've never seen one in person. Someone enable me lol!


----------



## Fleurine

^^^^^^
Oh _allow me_...the matinee is a very easy transition from the MAB. It's a bit smaller but similar in size. For some reason, the duffel-ness of it reminds me of the Wang rocco weirdly. But, you can easily hold her in your hand or on your forearm, _or on your shoulder_...Is there anyway you can try one on at a sample sale somehow? Plus the matinee has all these sneaky little pockets and compartments, which are fun. I recommend you pick one up, preferable an old school one...Here are mine>>>


----------



## Fashion1

Fleurine said:


> ^^^^^^
> Oh _allow me_...the matinee is a very easy transition from the MAB. It's a bit smaller but similar in size. For some reason, the duffel-ness of it reminds me of the Wang rocco weirdly. But, you can easily hold her in your hand or on your forearm, _or on your shoulder_...Is there anyway you can try one on at a sample sale somehow? Plus the matinee has all these sneaky little pockets and compartments, which are fun. I recommend you pick one up, preferable an old school one...Here are mine>>>


 
Thanks Fleurine! Yours are so pretty. I'm going to keep an eye out for an old school one.


----------



## Taralindsey

TXGirlie said:


> ^^ Does this mean you are over Coach too?




I do believe I am I am keeping a few of my coach bags but the rest have been sold to fund RM!!  Look out for my 6 item reveal soon


----------



## Taralindsey

nawth21 said:


> Bag twins! The teal mattie is AWESOME. I'm switching over to her today in honor of Spring (even tho 28 degrees doesnt FEEL like Spring)
> 
> And speaking of being over Coach, I feel myself getting sucked back in. Sigh. I had to leave, those monthly releases were killing me. Curse this addictive personality. (or is it purseonality? ha) Anyways, I must have the green Peyton.  It's everything I've been looking for in the green bag. I need something to keep me occupied until F/W releases




YAY!! I am so excited to get the teal mattie I could explode   I also have a MAB coming to me.. but I'm way more excited for the Mattie because I LOVE TEAL!!!

As for Coach.. I am just trying to stay away so I wont be tempted


----------



## kiwishopper

Mac and Mattie are my two favourite RM stypes!! The former is so practical and light weight for travel, and the Mattie is fun, functional and holds a lot of stuff without being too heavy!!~


----------



## shesnochill

i need me a mattie again : (


----------



## jenniletv

Me too anna!!  I sold mine last year and I miss them terribly.  Its time to start building my collection back up again.


----------



## TXGirlie

I'm sad that there isn't going to be a moss mini matinee either! I was on the pre-order list but it got cancelled.


----------



## LunaLovegood

^ I'm with you Girlie!!! A Moss Mattie would be SO. GORGEOUS. I'm so disappointed!! Did RM run out of Moss leather THAT quickly?


----------



## kiwishopper

*Anna*! You NEED a mattie!!!!
I just love the regular size mattie! I am short (5'3-5'4) and once the bag breaks in, it is not big at all! :kiss:


----------



## TXGirlie

LunaLovegood said:


> ^ I'm with you Girlie!!! A Moss Mattie would be SO. GORGEOUS. I'm so disappointed!! Did RM run out of Moss leather THAT quickly?


 
Doubt it because they cancelled the black MM too. Both were pre-order colors. More should be out later, but I don't know in what colors.


----------



## Odebdo

TXGirlie said:


> Doubt it because they cancelled the black MM too. Both were pre-order colors. More should be out later, but I don't know in what colors.



I was wondering about that TX since I know the salmon mini mattie came up on AA, but the black and camel one never did...so both were canceled?

I just got my salmon mini mattie from AA today...and it is TO DIE FOR!!  I love this color! And the gunmetal HW is just perfect with it as are the birds in the lining!


----------



## aznkat25

oooh the salmon is such a gorgeous color!!! congrats! 
I haven't used my violet mattie in a while, I think it's time to pull her out of the closet!


----------



## rinkydinks

I'm a little late to the mattie party... initially I didn't think they'd work for me, but I was drawn to them anyway so I finally bit the bullet on one, and now I have two and I love them.  I'm pretty sure it's my favorite RM style.  

*Odebdo*, your salmon mm is gorgeous, the more I see that bag the more I want one!


----------



## sinyard

It is so irritating that all of the good RM bags are only available in the mini size.  I have to rely on eBay and bonanzle for the full size mabs and maties.


----------



## LunaLovegood

Odebdo said:


> I was wondering about that TX since I know the salmon mini mattie came up on AA, but the black and camel one never did...so both were canceled?
> 
> I just got my salmon mini mattie from AA today...and it is TO DIE FOR!!  I love this color! And the gunmetal HW is just perfect with it as are the birds in the lining!



Odebdo, I am so jealous!! I love LOVE the Salmon MM!! Such a gorgeous color. It looks SO cute on the Mini Mattie. I wish they were a little more affordable, I would've gotten this color. I love it!


----------



## Fleurine

Eggplant Matinee NWT. Great seller. $500.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/commonvibe/items/Rebecca_Minkoff__Eggplant_Matinee__NWT

Teal Matinee on Bluefly. $357.

http://www.bluefly.com/Rebecca-Minkoff-teal-leather-Matinee-bag/SEARCH/306479001/detail.fly


----------



## Fleurine

sinyard said:


> It is so irritating that all of the good RM bags are only available in the mini size. I have to rely on eBay and bonanzle for the full size mabs and maties.


 
Totally...luckily I really don't *need* too many more bags...


----------



## sinyard

LOL!  I thought the same thing until I just found my HG bag and bought about an hour ago!  

If you have any sister or daughters they are lucky!!


----------



## Fleurine

sinyard said:


> LOL! I thought the same thing until I just found my HG bag and bought about an hour ago!





sinyard said:


> If you have any sister or daughters they are lucky!!




That's how I felt when that FIG MAB popped up. Incredulous. Anyway. Congrats!
I do have a sister & a niece but I'm going to will my bags to some of my friends first(maybe some tPF friends too).


----------



## sinyard

Hopefully, you personally get to enjoy them for many, many, many more years!!!


----------



## sinyard

Just realized when I said about having a sister or a daughter I met they could borrow them! Sorry if that came out wrong.


----------



## Fleurine

sinyard said:


> Just realized when I said about having a sister or a daughter I met they could borrow them! Sorry if that came out wrong.


 
No, no, no...I was half-kidding, myself...But when I did have surgery this winter my main concerns were my cats first, then my bags...

I kept thinking about if something happened to me is there any way I could have my bags given away on tPF...


----------



## sinyard

Good!  I myself am a cat lover too as you can see by my aviator!


----------



## Fleurine

I thought I'd post this here too...Just in case anyone is looking....


http://www.bonanzle.com/items/searc...F&q[prefer_online]=false&q[sort_by]=relevancy


----------



## Cheryl24

*Deb -* Your Salmon MM is sooooo beautiful.  I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Fashion1

Ahh I need a Mattie!!


----------



## rinkydinks

^^You definitely do, they're amazing!


----------



## Cathy_Mac

I just picked up my first Mattie at the post office on Friday and have been carrying her since! What a gorgeous handbag: Pepper with finished tassels. The leather is already soft and smooshy, plus thicker than my Nikkis or Devote. She came to me courtesy of a TPF-er (I think) via Bonanzle. I am on !


----------



## Taralindsey

got my teal mattie!!!


----------



## sinyard

^ beutiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleurine

Taralindsey said:


> got my teal mattie!!!


 
If I look at this pic enough, I will want one of these...gorgeous! Did you get her from Bluefly?


----------



## Taralindsey

She is beautiful.. you should get one! The leather so so nice and soft... I love her!!!!   No, I got her from a seller on Bonanzle.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Pics of that bag makes we regret selling it!! :cry: It just wasn't a good size for me, but it's gorgeous!! Enjoy her!


----------



## retrofaxie

I also have the teal I got mine from bluefly, I was also able to use a promo code for $40.00 off and like 3 days later they had a special on all bags and I called them up and they adjusted the price for me so I got an additional $35.70 off. Now I see its back to regular price so I got a deal. I have not carried here yet though..


----------



## crystal-d

*So Yummy!!!!*


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ I am about to have the exact same combo!


----------



## mibelleson

anyone know if there are any reveals of the Luna Boston vintage gray mini matinee?


----------



## jadise

I made a reveal when I got my Mini Mattie. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/dark-grey-mini-matinee-reveal-collection-shots-563195.html

Belle79's reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/lb-dark-gray-mini-mattie-reveal-560140.html


----------



## Laurie1276

Does anyone know what is going on with the full sized Matinees that were supposed to come out this Spring?  A few months ago, Codi gave some of us a list of colors that were going to be released as full sized Matinees, exclusively through RM.  I preordered one that was supposed to be available at the beginning of March, then I got an email from Codi the other day letting me know that color was not being produced.  Very strange.  I feel bad for Codi because she keeps getting put in the awkward position of having to explain the strange goings on at RM.


----------



## Fashion1

I am officially a Matinee owner! Just got Stonewash Blue Mattie with grey suede flaps. and I love her. Color is closest to the pic taken without flash, number 3. I asked this in the March/April thread as well, but she has long finished tassels on the front and back pockets, but short finished tassels on the top zipper and side pockets. I don't mind it, but just curious if this is normal for Matties?


----------



## rinkydinks

Yep, the tassel thing is normal, both of my mattie's tassels are the same way.


----------



## mibelleson

jadise said:


> I made a reveal when I got my Mini Mattie.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/dark-grey-mini-matinee-reveal-collection-shots-563195.html
> 
> Belle79's reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/lb-dark-gray-mini-mattie-reveal-560140.html



thank you!!!! I did a search, but I couldn't get it to come up.


----------



## mibelleson

btw, the photos are not showing up on that thread.


----------



## spartancoaster

Fashion1 said:


> I am officially a Matinee owner! Just got Stonewash Blue Mattie with grey suede flaps. and I love her. Color is closest to the pic taken without flash, number 3. I asked this in the March/April thread as well, but she has long finished tassels on the front and back pockets, but short finished tassels on the top zipper and side pockets. I don't mind it, but just curious if this is normal for Matties?



Congrats on your stonewash blue mattie!  We are bag twins!  Only mine has silver HW!  I love that bag!


----------



## Fleurine

We are bag triplets^^^Yay! ^^^I just put FOR HANDLES ONLY on my gals' handles so she will heading out soon!


----------



## Fashion1

Yay!!


----------



## jadise

mibelleson said:


> btw, the photos are not showing up on that thread.



Probably something went wrong when I downloaded the photos first time, but read a little further and you should see some photos.


----------



## spartancoaster

Fleurine said:


> We are bag triplets^^^Yay! ^^^I just put FOR HANDLES ONLY on my gals' handles so she will heading out soon!



You definitely need to take that baby for a spin!!


----------



## Fleurine

You know...At home, I take her out and admire her all the time. It's like my hobby. I am waiting for some protectant for her from LMB. I really worship her but she wants _to go out _somewhere...but where?...somewhere special...


----------



## Fleurine

OK, I'm bumping this thread because I just purchased a new (to me) FIG mattie this morning. I think it is fair to say that I have a *problem* with flatiron grey....


----------



## mibelleson

*problem*??

sorry, kinda new to this subforum... i saw some gray RM bags at my local Nordy Rack.  so without an item description, how do you determine which gray it is?


----------



## Fleurine

mibelleson said:


> *problem*??
> 
> sorry, kinda new to this subforum... i saw some gray RM bags at my local Nordy Rack. so without an item description, how do you determine which gray it is?


 
Yes, an overbuying problem... There are are quite a few photos of the multiple greys in the RM colors thread....


----------



## kdo

*mib - *good to see you here.  There are a lot of RM greys.  Can you describe the shade and leather?  Better yet, are you able to snap a pic?



mibelleson said:


> *problem*??
> 
> sorry, kinda new to this subforum... i saw some gray RM bags at my local Nordy Rack. so without an item description, how do you determine which gray it is?


----------



## Fleurine

I'm still waiting on delivery of this grey mattie...hmmm....supposedly out for delivery today>>>


----------



## kiwishopper

*Fleurine*, I can't wait to see it!!! Love Mattie!! (especially with finish tassels lol)
I am trying to justify myself to get another one but I am also trying REALY hard to keep my bag collection around 10....delima..delima...


----------



## Fleurine

*Here she is...just a quick pic right out of the box!*


----------



## kiwishopper

Fleurine said:


> *Here she is...just a quick pic right out of the box!*




Soo preeety!!!
I demand MORE pics!!!!!!


----------



## spartancoaster

It's gorgeous Fleurine!


----------



## Fleurine

Thank you...I stuffed her up so she looks nice and round for a few more pics tomorrow. I had to go out tonight...and I found myself thinking of this bag at home...how sad is that?


Q: Do you guys worry about the suede getting mussed up on your matties or do you just enjoy the bags and not worry about it? TIA>


----------



## MAGJES

Fleurine...*Your FIG mattie is gorgeous!!* i' soooooo jealous!!

btw... I've never had a problem with keeping the suede clean.  Those suede brushes work like magic!!  I had green grass stains on some suede shoes one time and the suede brush cleaned them up like new.


----------



## Fleurine

Matinee in Flatiron grey...also with MAB, and Mini B in FIG


----------



## LillyChlo

Fleurine!!!  She is amazing!!!!  Love the color and she looks super smooshy!


----------



## ghall

don't know if this is the place to ask- but i didn't want to start an unneccessary thread

what is a good price to pay for a wine mattie. unfinished tassels. warmed handles. and a few scuffs on the back (on the leather) and normal scratches on hardware. i want a wine mattie bad. but i don't want to pay too much for it.
TIA!


----------



## Fleurine

LillyChlo said:


> Fleurine!!! She is amazing!!!! Love the color and she looks super smooshy!


 
Thank you!!!! Isn't she something else??? You know, for the life of me, I don't understand how people can part with these bags for money! They must really need cash or something>>> All of my FIG bags- except the MAC which I scored for a relatvely small sum on an OSS- were pre-owned. I just can't imagine who sells an EUC FIG mattie. Minkettes are a fickle group, I daresay, they put their precious CLASSIC bags up for sale the moment a fresh new face comes along! OY!

I'm not wearing her until I can get one of these suede brushes Mags was talking about! 

Any thoughts?

PS: To answer the question above. I'm not sure about the wine mattie you are talking about but here is what I paid for the FIG mattie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170471287237


----------



## knasarae

You know I still have yet to see a Mattie in person?  They look so great but at the same time the dimensions seem so big.


----------



## musicjunkie5

speaking of size, can someone tell me how this bag compares to a MAM?


----------



## TXGirlie

knasarae said:


> You know I still have yet to see a Mattie in person? They look so great but at the same time the dimensions seem so big.


 
Just don't use the side pockets! Maybe a mini would work better for you...since you are a MAC girl.


----------



## Fleurine

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Since so many people are discussing/wondering about the size of the Mattie here's what I would say. Coming from someone doesn't really like to wear MABs on my shoulder (i find that the outer strap always falls down), I _can_ wear the Mattie over the shoulder (b/c the drop is much longer), but the cylindrical nature of it makes it hard to put your arm down when it's on your shoulder. So if I have to wear it over the shoulder, I kinda have to push it back so that it's diagonal and behind my arm (if that makes sense). So, yeah it's possible to wear it like that, but not really functional b/c it's too wide to put your arm down, IMO.





CourtneyMc22 said:


> As for the size, the compartments and open pockets on each side make the bag seem long (east to west) but the actually capacity of it in the main compartment is only a tiny bit bigger than the MAM, IMO. I don't think the bag seems huge b/c it's not tall and with the flaps back, it really shortens the length. My husband will always comments when I wear "lugguge" as he likes to call bags he thinks are too big, and he's never said he thought my Mattie was huge, in fact he loves it!
> 
> Hope that helps peeps who haven't seen this bag in person.


 
I personally wear it on my shoulder...but I don't have it too full so I can smush it down under my arm pretty easily.


----------



## kitcat

pretty fig mattie (and family) fleurine!

here is original dark grey mattie.  she's kinda squishy looking after hibernating in the closet!


----------



## Fleurine

Love the silver hardware! Very Pretty!!!


----------



## rinkydinks

I don't think I've posted them in this thread yet... here are my matties (GE and Sage):


----------



## kitcat

gorgeous matties rinkydinks!


----------



## thedseer

so beautiful!!


----------



## LillyChlo

You guys are making me want a Mattie with the suede flaps LOL!  In FIG or Light Grey or GE or something fabulous like that!!!  I do have a fun summer Mattie coming my way.... Ocean and Gold Crackle from an awesome TPFer!  She will match my other Mattie.... Whitewash and Light Gold.  I guess I like a little Bling Bling with my Matties, lol.  Fleurine- I agree I don't honestly know how some Minkettes give up such gorgeous bags.... bt I'm awfully glad they do!


----------



## thedseer

love them with suede flaps!!


----------



## thedseer

musicjunkie5 said:


> speaking of size, can someone tell me how this bag compares to a MAM?



i always thought of them as huge bags, but when i got one and started using it, i actually found the size to be pretty comparable to a MAM. i would use it when i needed to carry more, but i don't think it actually fits a whole lot more - so i got a mab, lol.

it's very east - west, so it seems bigger, but IMO, it's not really that big.


----------



## spartancoaster

Ooooohhhh...I love the dark gray mattie!!  So pretty!


----------



## Fleurine

Cathy_Mac said:


> I just picked up my first Mattie at the post office on Friday and have been carrying her since! What a gorgeous handbag: Pepper with finished tassels. The leather is already soft and smooshy, plus thicker than my Nikkis or Devote. She came to me courtesy of a TPF-er (I think) via Bonanzle. I am on !


 
Have any photos yet???


----------



## kaylob

My two (so far) babies:
FIG mattie





and my new to me Glazed Espresso Mattie




Both were purchased from bonanzle from tpf'ers.

I love them both!


----------



## pamperz

^^ Love that Glazed Expresso, I think that is my number 1 matinee. So classic and almost professorish, which I love. 



kitcat said:


> pretty fig mattie (and family) fleurine!
> 
> here is original dark grey mattie.  she's kinda squishy looking after hibernating in the closet!



I just got my dark grey mattie too! It's total love. It's the softest mattie I have because it was broken in by the former owner(even though I love the glazed leathers) and it just melts when I carry it. It is complete LOVE! Not even my teal mattie is softer (probably b/c of the stiffer lining). I absolutely love the older matties b/c of the suede lining in all the pockets. It's a fantastic detail that I miss in the new ones.


----------



## kiwishopper

I'd love to add another matinee too! GE is pure beautifulness!~~~!!! The dark gray isn't too bad either! I am re-organizing my almost gone RM collection too lol and there seems to be a new force sucking me back in again!


----------



## mockinglee

Did anybody see the pre-order links at LunaBoston for mini Matties in Olive Nubuck and Gray Nubuck?! Due at the end of June and the price is $450! I want to see these!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

nubuck as in suede?  Like all suede matties?


----------



## knasarae

I'm not into nubuck or anything that resembles suede.


----------



## mockinglee

It would be pretty interesting if the body were nubuck and the flaps were regular leather! Like a reverse Matinee.  I remember seeing brown nubuck MAMs a couple of years ago. They felt really nice, but delicate.


----------



## TaraP

mockinglee said:


> Did anybody see the pre-order links at LunaBoston for mini Matties in Olive Nubuck and Gray Nubuck?! Due at the end of June and the price is $450! I want to see these!!!



Just saw that!  I love my Mini Matinee's..  I wonder if the price is lower because it's nubuck or from the upcoming price reduction?   I'm interested in the olive not the grey cause I have the LB Dark Grey MM and love it to death...


----------



## ghall

just in today.
i sold my grey mattie, but when the opportunity to get this for a trade came along- i snatched it up!


----------



## jxwilliams

The wine mattie is totally fabulous!!  My favorite RM ever!


----------



## Fleurine

I'm a wine mattie fan myself! Yay!


----------



## GelTea

Sorry about the crappy fluorescent lighting in my office. Here is my new to me GE mattie...I love how the glazed leather feels substantial, because I am tired of babying my bags...


----------



## Fleurine

GelTea said:


> Sorry about the crappy fluorescent lighting in my office. Here is my new to me GE mattie...I love how the glazed leather feels substantial, because I am tired of babying my bags...
> 
> View attachment 1083104


 
She looks absolutely pristine! Great score! Congrats


----------



## GelTea

^Thanks Fleurine! You're right, she is in excellent condition, with only a little darkening of the handles. I regretted the 2 times a GE Mattie has popped up on Bonanzle and I passed it by. Her original owner is a great PFer who is trying to downsize her collection. 

On another note, does anyone here stuff the zipped side compartments when stored? I don't even put anything in them when I wear a Mattie, but Id like to keep the nice round shape


----------



## jsenning

I think I read about someone keeping her dustbag in there, hehe.


----------



## MAGJES

That's actually a good idea!!


----------



## Fashion1

I just pulled the trigger on a Glazed Almond Mattie!! I cannot resist old school RM glazed leathers. Now my GE Elisha will have a glazed friend 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Sucrates/items/14612817


----------



## Desi

^What a steal! I never even saw it listed. Fail bonanzle for not updating quick enough


----------



## Fashion1

Me either! I was just browsing through the current listings and had clicked on the seller's light grey matinee, and then saw the GA on her other listings. Maybe she just listed it - not sure.


----------



## Desi

^Prob so. It doesn't show in completed either. You've been very lucky lately 

ETA- Yup, shows listing just posted today.


----------



## thedseer

WHOA, what a major score!! those almost never come up - congrats!!


----------



## GelTea

WOW, Fashion1! Congrats...that is one that most don't ever let go of.


----------



## TXGirlie

What does everyone think about the nubuck mini matinees coming out soon? They are available in 3 colors- gray, olive, and tomato. I've read that nubuck is a bit easier to care for than suede, so I'm tempted to try it out to have something different in a style I like!


----------



## Odebdo

Tx...I am wondering about the nubuck mini matties coming out for sure!  I love the mini mattie!


----------



## panc11

when do the new mini matinees come out??


----------



## Fleurine

Stonewash Blue Matinee

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ruth..._REBECCA_MINKOFF_STONEWASH_BLUE_MATINEE_SI_LV


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I became the lucky owner of a jade mattie a couple months ago and have been using it almost exclusively (except when I've been wearing green) since then. I just LOVE it. So odd that, although I first became aware of RM via the Mattie, I tried the MAM, the MAB and the MiniB only to find that I'm a Matinee girl after all.

So my question for you knowledgeable Minkettes is: Was there ever an old school navy Mattie with brass hardware? I haven't been able to find one in this thread or the reference thread. On the one hand I'm hoping there was because it would be my HG; on the other hand if it was never made then I can just accept it and move on. 

TIA!


----------



## jsenning

As far as I know there wasn't, but maybe someone else knows!


----------



## thedseer

I don&#8217;t think so, but I could be wrong!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

^^^ Thanks *jsenning *and *thedseer*. Too bad for me but my wallet is happy


----------



## wifeyb

mama is joining the club!! i got my army green mattie with black flaps





her best assest? becky birds lining!! i love this little suprise to the neutral exterior




and me!! im a bigger girl, size 22, so the bag may appear smaller, but LOVE her!!


----------



## TXGirlie

cute! that was one of the MM that was supposed to be made and wasn't.
crap maybe I need the tomato mm after all.


----------



## jxwilliams

*wifey* you are adorable and look so cute with that bag!  Congrats!  The matinee is my favorite RM style--hope you love yours!


----------



## knasarae

That army green mattie looks great on you wifeyb.

So I think I might cave and get a MIni Mattie on LB with my Facebook code and luxe points.  VV or DG?  I personally prefer silver or gunmetal hardware.  Is the gold hardware on the VV blingy gold or more of a light gold like the siggy hardware?


----------



## TXGirlie

violet should be the regular polished gold.


----------



## Charlie

Looks really good on you wifey. Congrats.


----------



## wifeyb

jxwilliams said:


> *wifey* you are adorable and look so cute with that bag!  Congrats!  The matinee is my favorite RM style--hope you love yours!



aw shucks, thank you!!!! i prefer it over the darling i just got too. next is a teal mattie! :o)



knasarae said:


> That army green mattie looks great on you wifeyb.



thanks knas!!


----------



## wifeyb

thank you charlie! the leather on it is amazing!!


----------



## knasarae

TXGirlie said:


> violet should be the regular polished gold.



Hmm, so it'll probably be too blingy for me.  Why did all the other Mini Mattie's get cancelled?


----------



## TXGirlie

no idea. 
RM also cancelled some other items I wanted that were on pre-order.


----------



## Charlie

I am happy to be back in the mattie club. My first RM was a black with blue suede matinee. I sold it and regretted ever since. Anyway, I got four RM this month and I am head over heels. Here is my mini mattie in Ruby. I lurvs this bag sooo much I did not even remove the paper wrap from the side pockets before heading to work, lmao!!


----------



## Charlie

wifeyb said:


> thank you charlie! the leather on it is amazing!!



I hear you. RM leather breaks in like no other one. I can't wait to break my bags in!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Charlie, may I ask how tall you are?  Ruby MM looks gorgeous on you, congrats!!


----------



## Charlie

^ Yes, you may. On a good day, I am about 5' ish (I am actually 4'11.5'')


----------



## kiwishopper

WifeyB where did you find this green beauty?!!
I love the mattie on you! Too cute!!!


----------



## mibelleson

MAGJES said:


> btw... I've never had a problem with keeping the suede clean.  Those suede brushes work like magic!!  I had green grass stains on some suede shoes one time and the suede brush cleaned them up like new.



Where do you get these suede brushes??  Just bought my first Mattie at the LA Sample sale.


----------



## wifeyb

kiwishopper said:


> WifeyB where did you find this green beauty?!!
> I love the mattie on you! Too cute!!!


thanks!!! i got her on bonz for a steal, since it was my first mattie that def turned me on, i was worried to pay a fortune for the color i wanted and then not like the bag, so this was my start mattie, the color was better than expected, i just feel its more of a fall color.


----------



## Cheryl24

I ADORE the color of that Army Green Mattie Wifey!!  Soooo pretty!


----------



## mibelleson

I got a thunder gray full size matinee at the LA sample sale. I posted this on the sample sale thread, but thought I'd share here too. 

It's really smooshy soft leather, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## mibelleson

Here are some photos taken at the sample sale... I didn't get all the bags... I really went back and forth between the mini matinee and the full size matinee, but the full size won out. I also tried on the mini beloved, but I really want a full size so didn't buy any.


----------



## jxwilliams

*mibelleson* I am so jealous of your matinee!  It is gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## laurenrr

wow mibelleson, your thunder grey mattie is a-mazing.


----------



## mibelleson

thank you ladies!  i LOVE this bag.


----------



## JennyS315

mibelleson said:


> I got a thunder gray full size matinee at the LA sample sale. I posted this on the sample sale thread, but thought I'd share here too.
> 
> It's really smooshy soft leather, and I absolutely love it.



Wow, that's seriously gorgeous!  I love the darker RM grey colors.


----------



## StarBrite310

Where are you all buying your Matties? I cannot seem to find any NEW minis online except for the ones at LB. I would really like to have this bag. It reminds me of my Balenciaga Twiggy which I love!


----------



## spartancoaster

StarBrite, here are a few mini matties on the bonz.  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eweedee/items/Rebecca_Minkoff_Matinee_Mini_Dark_Grey

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Tara...f_Mini_Matinee_in_Blue____White_Fossil__Sale_

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/readingterp/items/REDUCED___NWOT_Rebecca_Minkoff_Mini_Matinee


----------



## Code Blue

StarBrite310 said:


> Where are you all buying your Matties? I cannot seem to find any NEW minis online except for the ones at LB. I would really like to have this bag. It reminds me of my Balenciaga Twiggy which I love!


 
I haven't seen any new mini matties available at any of the online retailers except for the nubuck mini matties for pre-order on Luna Boston. There were some matties and mini matties at the NY/LA/SF SS last month.  People must really love them because I don't think I've seen any of them for sale on any of the auction sites yet!


----------



## jsenning

They're really really new, and I think the LB ones were the only ones that were for sale in retail.  I know I  love mine.


----------



## cocolee1976

I was lucky and scored a dark gray mini-matinee! It's soooooooooooooooo pretty and the size is just perfect!!!!  I love love love it! So glad to join matinee club!!!!











I love how it has half leather and half lining inside of this zip pocket!!


----------



## spartancoaster

Congrats on your mini mattie!  It's gorgeous!  After looking through all these mattie pics again, I need to break out my stonewash blue again!


----------



## TXGirlie

Has anyone bought the new nubuck mini matinees?


----------



## cocolee1976

TXGirlie said:


> Has anyone bought the new nubuck mini matinees?


^^ I think royalwink mentioned she got the new olive nubuck mini-matinee in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...s-boutique-mob-sales-purchases-471267-63.html

We were all waiting for her to post some photos!


----------



## royalwink

^Hi everyone! Sorry about the wait. As always, things get in the way, but I'm here to present a few! I absolutely love the Matinee Mini. I am a self-proclaimed MAM girl, but the extra side pockets, the fact that it fits over my shoulder, and interesting styling make this a new favorite. 

I owned a dark grey one from LB shortly, but am one of those that just can't do silver HW. I love the color and new lining! Without further ado, here's my Olive Nubuck Matinee Mini with antique gold HW.


















Also, do not confuse nubuck for suede! As I mentioned in the other thread:

for those with stonewash leathers, you know how it's got a real soft, "suede-like" feel to it? This is similar, bit the surface is textured rather than smooth. There is NO nap or fiber texture to it like suede.


----------



## selkiewriter

^^ What a great green! I love the Matinee style but I'm still not sure if it is right for me.


----------



## TaraP

Love the Olive nubuck Mini Matinee...* Royalwink*, I don't know how you chose from the 3 nubuck colors but this one is beautiful! Congrats...


----------



## Code Blue

I love that Olive Nubuck Mini Mattie *royalwink*! Congrats!


----------



## mdlovesbags

Gorgeous!  If that were full sized I would be reaching through the computer and snatching it from you.


----------



## cocolee1976

royalwink said:


> ^Hi everyone! Sorry about the wait. As always, things get in the way, but I'm here to present a few! I absolutely love the Matinee Mini. I am a self-proclaimed MAM girl, but the extra side pockets, the fact that it fits over my shoulder, and interesting styling make this a new favorite.
> 
> I owned a dark grey one from LB shortly, but am one of those that just can't do silver HW. I love the color and new lining! Without further ado, here's my Olive Nubuck Matinee Mini with antique gold HW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do not confuse nubuck for suede! As I mentioned in the other thread:
> 
> for those with stonewash leathers, you know how it's got a real soft, "suede-like" feel to it? This is similar, bit the surface is textured rather than smooth. There is NO nap or fiber texture to it like suede.




^^ OMG It's stunning! I love this shade of olive! The leather looks so soft!


----------



## knasarae

Nice!


----------



## ilikebigbags

I am outraged at this sad knock off urban outfitters did!

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&popId=SALE_W&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=

the fabric is just so..so..

words escape me

has anyone else seen this?! if the link fails just look at the sale the thing is selling for $39.99(Was $68.00)


Deux Lux Pebbled Side Cuff Satchel 

deluxe.. ha!

here is the old link including other colors

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...liates-_-Google Product Listing Ads-_-Primary

most obvious rip I've seen.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

^^^Blech!


----------



## bridget*m

I have a saddle matinee that is so pretty that I've never used it and it's been about two years, am I nuts or what??  I'm afraid of getting it dirty and the leather is so soft and nice I'm afraid it will get messed up....ahhh.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I am back in the club!! Waiting on my new arrival, hoping she's a keeper! Will post when she arrives...


----------



## cocolee1976

^^ Can't wait to see the photos!!!!


----------



## knasarae

Give us a clue Scoobie!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^ It's a light colored Mattie that doesn't seem to get much love...!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ hmmmm......something white with gold flaps????


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^You got it! That was easy enough!


----------



## spartancoaster

I was so tempted by that one scoobie!  I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Honestly, the only thing that held me back for so long was lack of mod shots with this bag! I finally decided to just take the plunge and get on with it!! I promise to post mod shots though so we have some for reference as I know they are very helpful and enabling! There's still another gorgeous one on Bonz for a great price too!!


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm using my thunder grey mattie today


----------



## RMFanatic

I just bought my very first full sized matinee!  I have a mini in sailor navy from the LA SS and I love it, so I thought I would take the plunge on a full size one.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## spartancoaster

RMFanatic said:


> I just bought my very first full sized matinee!  I have a mini in sailor navy from the LA SS and I love it, so I thought I would take the plunge on a full size one.  I can't wait to get it!



Which one did you get?  I love my matties!  Such a great bag!


----------



## RMFanatic

I got the chocolate stonewash.  I've been looking for a brown bag, and I think this one fits the bill!


----------



## spartancoaster

Awesome!  That bag looks really pretty.  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## kiwishopper

When I first saw the full size matinee I thought this bag is giant!! When I first received my wine matinee (from SO) I thought it's huge and very east-west. After several months of wearing it on/off, the leather started to get softer and smoother and it slouches when I carry it now. It defintely gets better with age (just like the fine wine lol)
I'd say don't be afraid of the full size. The interior content size it's much room to carry my essentials!~ Hope this helps!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Ladies, I have to tell you!!! I got my Whitewash Mattie yesterday and it is BEAUTIFUL!!! Seriously, I have been thru some Mattie's and this one is a definite keeper! The leather is so unique and really one of those you have to see to appreciate! I will take some pics and post a bit later, but I had to share. There's also another one currently for sale on Bonz and this is a pretty rare bag, so if anyone really love's the Mattie style I would highly recommend getting this bag!!


----------



## jc0812

^^Enabler!

Can't wait to see pics scoobie!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Here she is.... Whitewash Matinee!!!












This one comes closest to depicting the true color of the bag:










I will post some mod pics as soon as I get dressed to go some where! At the moment I am stuck at home with two kids and being a bum, so I am far from presentable!!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Gorgeous mattie and beautiful pictures! I especially like the last one. Those zipper pulls are fantastic.

Congrat's *Scoobies*!


----------



## mibelleson

scoobiesmama, that's one pretty matinee! congrats! can't wait to see modelling photos.


----------



## kiwishopper

The leather is very Balenciaga-y lol I also love the silver shinny flaps!!


----------



## Cheryl24

So very pretty *Scoobies! * The color, the flaps, the lining...it's all amazing!


P.S.  What a perfect little bag modeling chair!


----------



## spartancoaster

Gorgeous mattie scoobie!


----------



## jc0812

Wow, that's so pretty scoobie!  Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks ladies! I am so excited to take her out for a spin!!! Now only if I had some where to go...


----------



## MAGJES

Those are amazing pictures Scoobie!!  The leather looks so FINE!!
....and the best part - that gorgeous lining!
Congrats!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Thanks *MAGJES*!

As promised here are a few mod pics of my Whitewash Matinee!


----------



## mibelleson

looks like the perfect size for you!


----------



## kdo

*Julie* Love, love, love the color and leather of whitewash!  You look terrific as usual.  Are you wearing a Sillyband?  LOL!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Thank you so much *kdo*, you are too kind! And yes, it is a silly band. I was cleaning my sons room, found it on the floor, stuck it on my arm...and well, totally forgot it was there! I realized it after taking the pics.

Thank you *mibelleson*! I think it is a great size, the only thing I don't like about the Mattie is the main compartment zipper restriction in comparison to a MAB...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

You look great, *scoobiesmom*! I'd be nervous about the colour but I bet the glaze will help keep it clean. And I can see why you couldn't resist -- what an amaaaazing leather. Totally agree about the zipper restriction, though. I love everything about the mattie except that.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Thanks *Namkha*, I am a bit nervous about it, but I figure it's meant to be enjoyed and used, and being that I got such a great deal I won't feel so terrible if something does happen! (Ha, who am I kidding?) I think it is a pretty delicate leather, but I have treated the entire bag and I plan on putting FHO on the handles as well! I will take all possible precautionary methods jic!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^Thanks *Namkha*, I am a bit nervous about it, but *I figure it's meant to be enjoyed and used*, and being that I got such a great deal I won't feel so terrible if something does happen! (Ha, who am I kidding?) I think it is a pretty delicate leather, but I have treated the entire bag and I plan on putting FHO on the handles as well! I will take all possible precautionary methods jic!


 
Absolutely! I couldn't agree more. It's a good reminder, cuz I can get kinda overprotective.


----------



## smoore

Here is my Mattie thanks to Scoobie!  I had to have it too.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^WOAH...that was fast!! So what do you think??? Do you love it?!!!


----------



## MAGJES

smoore said:


> Here is my Mattie thanks to Scoobie!  I had to have it too.


I don't blame you for that purchase!!  Love yours too!!


----------



## musicjunkie5

i can join the club!  well, the mini club...  here's my "new to me" salmon mini!


----------



## smoore

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^WOAH...that was fast!! So what do you think??? Do you love it?!!!



I do love it!!!  The color is perfect!  Not to white at all.  Its like grey and cream mixed together.  I love the texture of the leather too!  Is nice and smushy and of course I love the lining. 
She was actually nice enough to meet me to do a local pickup and gave me a discount since we live close.  Really nice lady.


----------



## smoore

MAGJES said:


> I don't blame you for that purchase!!  Love yours too!!



Thanks MAGJES!   Without TPF I wouldnt even know some of these bag existed.


----------



## smoore

musicjunkie5 said:


> i can join the club!  well, the mini club...  here's my "new to me" salmon mini!



Love the Salmon color!  Congrats.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

musicjunkie5 said:


> i can join the club!  well, the mini club...  here's my "new to me" salmon mini!



So vibrant! Congrats *music*!


----------



## TaraP

*MusicJunkie*~ Love your Mini Matinee!  I don't know how I resisted the Salmon, It's gorgeous!  Congrats...


----------



## MAGJES

I have been lovin' on my Old School Light Grey Mattie lately. 
Light Grey Mattie is so fresh and clean.


----------



## spartancoaster

It looks great Magjes!  I should break mine out since it hasn't gotten love in a while.


----------



## Cheryl24

Beautiful shade of gray!!


----------



## MKNS

I just purchased a luggage mattie from an AWESOME tpf'er!  I'm really loving it - it's a great bag!

But I was wondering if you guys had any tips/tricks for getting into those end zipper pockets that are under flaps.  They seem really hard to get into, but I think they could be really useful.

TIA!


----------



## nessie12

I kind of agree - the zippers on the end pockets are a little harder to get to. I carry around a scarf in the summer to wrap up in if I'm in a cold restaurant or movie theater and I've started keeping it in one of the side pockets so it doesn't get pulled by the zipper of my wallet in the main compartment. I don't think I'd keep anything in there that I knew I'd be looking for more than once or twice a day.


----------



## selkiewriter

In regards to the side pockets, my fiancee actually like when I use my Matinee because I let him put stuff in one of the pockets (wallet, phone, keys) so he doesn't have to carry it around. He's always asking me to put his stuff in my bags at the movies or restaurants so this way he has his own pocket.


----------



## MAGJES

^Cute! 

I just acquired "another" Wine Matinee!!  

same song...different verse....I sold mine...missed it....wanted to buy it again.


----------



## jc0812

^^LOL, mags...you are slowly re-acquiring your whole collection!


----------



## MKNS

selkiewriter said:


> In regards to the side pockets, my fiancee actually like when I use my Matinee because I let him put stuff in one of the pockets (wallet, phone, keys) so he doesn't have to carry it around. He's always asking me to put his stuff in my bags at the movies or restaurants so this way he has his own pocket.



That's a great idea. DH is always asking me to hold his stuff too. That's a great place for it. Maybe if my DH loves it as much as your fiancée he won't give me crap when I buy another one.


----------



## PoshPoet

I love reviving ancient threads 

I need a go-to work satchel, one that I can pick up most days and it will go with the most number of outfits. And I've decided a Mattie is more my style than the MAs. But I'm torn on the colors.

What do you guys think of the Light Grey versus the Dark Grey? Which one is the more versatile color? Is the texture of the leathers different? And are the LG Matties dark enough to handle everyday use? I think FIG would be perfect, and I love blue stonewash, but I don't see either listed at the moment and they both seem kinda HTF. I think Elephant is gorgeous too, but apparently more brown than grey, and again HTF.

I dunno, maybe a color would be more versatile than a neutral. Decisions decisions! But if I get this new job I'm hoping for, I'll need a solid workhorse for the office.


----------



## jc0812

Hi Posh!  I personally think DG is more versatile than LG.  My DG bags can really substitute for my black bags and go with everything.  I do think FIG would be perfect but it doesn't pop up too often.  For color, you should consider wine!  It is just the perfect matinee color.


----------



## PoshPoet

Thanks JC! From the pictures I've seen in this thread, you are definitely a Mattie expert 

Even though it is a good substitute for black, the old DG does look grey, right? And I guess those light gray flaps will give it the extra grey kick. 

So is the general consensus that Wine the winner when it comes to colored Matties? I've seen some pretty purples and greens, but so many people love the Wine.


----------



## jc0812

The old DG definitely looks grey...it's just a nice, neutral grey that goes with a lot.  And I love the contrasting light grey flaps.

There are a lot of ladies here who love wine on the mattie, it's such a beautiful color with the suede flaps.  It's my personal fave on the mattie.  There are a lot of great colors though so it's really about what goes with your wardrobe!


----------



## PoshPoet

I was already leaning towards the DG, so it didn't much to push me over the edge. Thanks to a great seller on Bonz, a Dark Grey Mattie with Silver Hardware is heading my way


----------



## jc0812

^^Yay, congrats!


----------



## PoshPoet

I'm starting to think this Mattie is good luck and I don't even have it yet! One of the reason I wanted a great work satchel is that I'm in the middle of interviews for my dream job. I had my fingers crossed I'd get flown out for a final round of in-person interviews next week, and I felt like walking in with this bag would give me a little confidence boost, so my awesome seller researched express shipping options from Canada and I splurged on expedited delivery. Well, last night I found out they want me to come out Sunday for a full day of interviews on Monday... WOOT!!! With customs and everything I'm giving the bag a 50-50 shot of making it by Friday. But hopefully it will get lots of use at a brand new awesome job!  

I'll definitely be looking for a second Mattie if this comes through. Most of my wardrobe in on the cool side, so I bet the DG will be my go-to bag, but I'll be hunting for something a little warmer to compliment it. Even though I'm just two months in to RM mania, I know you need to jump on great deals when you see them, so I'd love feedback on these color combos. What are your favorites, what is the leather like, will they ever pop up on the Bonz or Bay?

Wine
Jealousy (dark green with green suede flaps)
Glazed Espresso 
Glazed Almond
Elephant
Harewood


----------



## baghag411

Congrats PoshPoet!  I was gonna chime in that Dark Grey is amazing, but I see you already have it coming!!  Excellent choice!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that your interview goes well!!!


----------



## jc0812

Congrats Posh!  There's nothing like a great bag on your arm to give you confidence.  Good luck with your interviews!

Being as obsessed as I am, I have owned/still own the first four on your list.  

Wine is my favorite combo on the mattie.  The leather is smooth and smooshy.  It pops up pretty frequently but will be a bit pricey since many people bought these on special orders and paid full price (like I did).  I should note that wine has been around for several years so there are multiple versions of it.  Some versions have lighter colored leather, etc.  I would definitely make sure there are lots of pics if you're considering one.  I personally prefer the deep, dark red.

Jealousy green is a deep, dark green with blue undertones.  I don't do green bags much but this color really drew me in.  It's slightly pebbled and the leather is soft.  I purchased it at the spring sample sale in SF.  I see it pop up now and then.

GA and GE are both pebbled, glazed leathers.  They have a bit more structure to them.  I like the durability of the glazed leathers.  They are a bit harder to find and used to be considered very rare, but I've seen them go for a bit less lately.

I can't say much about elephant other than that it pops up every once in a while.

As for harewood, it is a gorgeous, thick chewy leather and I think the color is very versatile.  Although you say you wear mostly cool colors, so I'm not sure how harewood would fit in.  I used to own it in the Darling and still have a harewood MAC.  It's one of my favorite RM leathers for sure.

Well, I see I've babbled on.HTH!


----------



## bmatencio

I have decided that I need to own a mini mattie. Only problem is it seems like they are rare find.

Advice please. Do I pull the trigger on the gray nubuck or wait for one to show up on the bay or bonz? 

Luna Boston said no more minis to be released until summer 2011.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pigalle74

Is there a color that you're looking for?  They pop up pretty often, so I'd say wait for the one you like.


----------



## bmatencio

No specific color but I wear black a lot so gray or a non bright color would be good.  I was just unsure about the nubuck gray as far as maintenance and if I would even like the color, I have twin toddlers so I was not sure.

Maybe gray, red/maroon, or taupe.  I am not a fan of purple or blues...I may hold out.  Thanks


----------



## pigalle74

There are only a few colors of mini matties made since it is relatively new.  I can think of vintage violet, vintage grey, tomato/grey nubuck, salmon/white flap and a couple of sample sale colors like ruby, sailor navy and fossiled blue.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## bmatencio

Thank you for your help.  It sounds like ruby or gray are in my future hopefully.


----------



## baghag411

^^I have the Vintage Grey Mini Mattie and it's a great bag!!  Perfect size!  Definitely hold off for the one you want.  It will be worth it!


----------



## bmatencio

Baghag, that color sounds like something I need to look for.  I wish I was not so impatient lol 

I will have to search the forum a little more to take a look at the different colors.


----------



## Purses123

Does anyone know if matties typically show up at the samples sales?  I saw a mattie on the Bonz that I like, but I am headed to the NYC SS in two weeks.  

What should I do?


----------



## tastangan

I have seen matinees in the last few SS that I have been to. Having said that, I don't know for sure if there will be any during the upcoming SS.

You can wait till then but you might decide that you like the one on Bonz better in the end.


----------



## Purses123

Thanks, *tastangan*. have you seen the full size matties or the minis?  I'm only  interested in the full size ones.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ It can be either one I believe. There *might* be some at the SS, but don't count on it. If you see one that you like on the secondhand market, I would get it.


----------



## TXGirlie

Here is a new pic of my black stonewash/satinwash blue suede matinee!


----------



## Fashion1

TX that is a gorgeous bag, congratulations! I like your charm too


----------



## Cheryl24

What a stunner TX!!  Love those suede flaps!!


----------



## mibelleson

TXGirlie said:


> Here is a new pic of my black stonewash/satinwash blue suede matinee!



ooh! lovely!


----------



## baghag411

*banging head on keyboard*  Oh TX!!  That is my dream Mattie!!!  It's absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## TXGirlie

You know whats funny...we all tried to get an SO going for this matinee in NOIR leather, but no one seemed to like it because the leather was too veiny. Now everyone wants that noir leather and suede flaps on the matinee. Fortunately, I happened upon this matinee shortly after the SO was a bust.


----------



## madbrinks238

^LOL! oh yeaaaaa....you and i both tried getting everyone to sign up for the SO but sadly :tumbleweed: no one seemed to be interested in the Matinee as much as we did


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Beautiful *TX*!!! The Mattie always draws me back in... I have one on the way as well!!


----------



## klj

TXGirlie said:


> Here is a new pic of my black stonewash/satinwash blue suede matinee!


Sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## jc0812

Gorgeous TX!  Definitely one of my favorite mattie combos.


----------



## TaraP

Congrats TX!! That is a beautiful picture of a beautiful bag....  I like your iPhone case too..


----------



## Purses123

Can anyone tell me whether a mattie fits comfortably over a winter coat?  I am 5.5, 130 lbs and I normally wear a 3/4 long wool coat or a hip length puffer coat from November through March. I'm always cold and need to bundle up a lot.


----------



## thegoreprincess

TXGirlie said:


> Here is a new pic of my black stonewash/satinwash blue suede matinee!



Soooo pretty! I'm eyeing the Midnight/Blue Suede with B&W Floral & silver hardware one...


----------



## oopsididitagain

*TX*, the leather looks yummy on your black mattie.


----------



## spartancoaster

TX, that is my absolute favorite Mattie!  So beautiful!  Is the one on Bonz with silver HW a different leather?  The blue suede also looks lighter.  Is that just fading?


----------



## TXGirlie

Thanks ladies!


*Spartan*, I'm not sure about the one on Bonz. I don't remember if it was made with one black leather or different black leathers other times. Maybe there was an SO at some point.


----------



## kiwishopper

Purses123 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether a mattie fits comfortably over a winter coat?  I am 5.5, 130 lbs and I normally wear a 3/4 long wool coat or a hip length puffer coat from November through March. I'm always cold and need to bundle up a lot.



Yes it will!! Before RM updated her MAM and MA design, the Mattiis the only satchel style RM bag that has longer handles! It will definitely fit over your shoulder even with a coat, my does and I'm 5"4 125 so similar to your size


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Yes, the Mattie is by far more comfortable to wear on the shoulder than a MAB/MAM!!


----------



## blueteapot

^^Agree!

Btw, ladies, do most matties come with suede flaps?
I am having a hard time finding ones that come with leather flaps.
I own a salmon mini mattie that has leather flaps instead of suede flaps.
But the ones in bonz and anywhere else seem to come with suede flaps.


----------



## MKNS

blueteapot said:


> ^^Agree!
> 
> Btw, ladies, *do most matties come with suede flaps*?
> I am having a hard time finding ones that come with leather flaps.
> I own a salmon mini mattie that has leather flaps instead of suede flaps.
> But the ones in bonz and anywhere else seem to come with suede flaps.


 
I'm not sure, but I have a luggage mattie that has leather flaps.


----------



## kiwishopper

I prefer my Mattie to have suede flaps, but I understand different people have different preference  I believe Teal Mattie also come in leather flaps.


----------



## pigalle74

Also Jade and a few colors from the sample sale.  I have to say I like the suede flaps better..


----------



## oopsididitagain

I like suede flaps better whenever I do buy a mattie, I don't have one yet, it will have suede flaps.


----------



## Code Blue

I think the many of the Matinees w/ siggy hw had leather flaps -- Deep Violet, Noir, Dark Brown.  Some also have the crackle leather -- Ocean, Fuchsia, Midnight.  I personally prefer the suede flaps.


----------



## Tigistylist

I don't own a mattie. Hmmmmm I'd love DG, but thats HTF, in EUC!


----------



## TXGirlie

The older matinees have suede flaps. All the newer ones (2009+) seem to have leather flaps. There are also the all suede mini matinees.


----------



## bmatencio

Got my mini matinee and LOVE IT!! 

When was the mini matinee style launched?  I could not find anything about it, wondering why there aren't many choices out there.  Is it only seasonal?  Thanks!


----------



## thegoreprincess

^ Mini Mattie showed up at the Fall sample sale last year, I believe. It made its way to retailers during the spring? I can't remember exactly when. I know LB got the Vintage Violet & Vintage Dark Grey MM.

And I know a tPF-er got a Fossilized Blue MM.

PS - congrats on your new Mini Mattie! I think they are so cute and I'm waiting for more colors to show up before I potentially pull the trigger on one. I love the Sailor Navy ones from the spring sample sales this year. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bmatencio

Thanks goreprincess!  I hope they keep this size and style around.  I would love to see more colors too.


----------



## sandc

bmatencio said:


> Got my mini matinee and LOVE IT!!
> 
> When was the mini matinee style launched?  I could not find anything about it, wondering why there aren't many choices out there.  Is it only seasonal?  Thanks!



I am seriously considering this bag.  I really like it.

Does the mini fit comfortably over the shoulder?  I haven't been able to find good shoulder drop measurements. The only thing that has kept me from buying this, was the lack of shoulder strap.


----------



## bmatencio

I am 5'3" about 130 lbs and it fits comfortably on my shoulder.  I owned a MAM too and to me it is about the same.  I have never owned the larger matinee but I would assume that would have a little more room.  

This will definitely be my favorite style from RM.


----------



## sandc

^^thanks!  I can fit a MAM over my shoulder just fine, so I imagine the matinee would work too.  Is yours the grey nubuck leather?  How do you like it?


----------



## bmatencio

It is the gray nubuck leather and I love it!  I was a little worried about the material but I am really happy with it.  It is definitely more of a taupe than gray.


----------



## TXGirlie

I love how soft the nubuck leathers are. Some websites still have a few of these MM nubucks for sale, so if anyone is thinking about it, take the plunge! They are available in gray, olive, and tomato.


----------



## bmatencio

TXGirlie:

Do you have the nubuck leather?  If so, did you spray it with a protectant?


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I have the olive. I used Wilson's TLC on it, which works for nubuck, (but don't drench the bag anyway).


----------



## scoobiesmomma

New to me Old School Dark Grey Mattie!


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats Scoobie!!! Your new matte is so yummy!!


----------



## Tigistylist

scoobiesmomma said:


> New to me Old School Dark Grey Mattie!


 
Congrats! See my tears of envy.


----------



## klj

scoobiesmomma said:


> New to me Old School Dark Grey Mattie!


Love it! Its gorgeous~


----------



## TXGirlie

gorgeous mattie!


----------



## Purses123

TXGirlie said:


> ^^ It can be either one I believe. There *might* be some at the SS, but don't count on it. If you see one that you like on the secondhand market, I would get it.


 
TXGirlie - 

I should have followed your advice.  I passed on the Bonz, went to NYC sample sale yesterday, and although there were full sized matties there, the leather seemed really stiff and I didn't like the colors/ lining.  And now the Bonz one I wanted is gone...

But at least I've learned my lesson for next time .


----------



## poonski

WOW, these bags are truly stunning!


----------



## shesnochill

scoobiesmomma said:


> New to me Old School Dark Grey Mattie!



Beautiful *Scoobie*!! Enjoy!!! How I miss thee.. such beautiful leather and color!


----------



## TXGirlie

Purses123 said:


> TXGirlie -
> 
> I should have followed your advice. I passed on the Bonz, went to NYC sample sale yesterday, and although there were full sized matties there, the leather seemed really stiff and I didn't like the colors/ lining. And now the Bonz one I wanted is gone...
> 
> But at least I've learned my lesson for next time .


 

 There is still the online sample sale! Colors are usually limited, but at that price I would just get it and try it out.


----------



## bmatencio

When is the online sample sale?


----------



## babypinkcupcake

okay I have a question if anyone can answer... I am obsessing over the olive nubuck mini matinee on myobsessionsboutique.com and I was wondering how small the bag is? I am only 5 feet tall so I dont want a bag that overwhelms my frame. I own a mini beloved and the size of that is perfect for me. does anyone own the mini mattie? would it work for a petite girl? thanks


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ The mini matinee size would work fine for you. I think you'll love the bag!


----------



## babypinkcupcake

ahh thanks! I want it!


----------



## baghag411

I have a Mini Mattie as well and it's the perfect size!!  I'm 5'0 too.  My DD has the Mattie and it's way to big for me.


----------



## babypinkcupcake

you ladies are enablers! with the coupon code it would only be $198. $198!! normally a $450 bag!! I know I should be good with the holidays coming up but its such a good deal!


----------



## baghag411

That's a hell of a deal!


----------



## illini3

That is a really great deal!!!


----------



## illini3

What a beauty!!



scoobiesmomma said:


> New to me Old School Dark Grey Mattie!


----------



## lindacris

I am joining this club.  I just bought the mini in dark gray with silver hardware from earlier this year on ebay.  I can't wait.


----------



## bmatencio

I was watching that bag, how funny!  Cannot wait to see it


----------



## kdo

Get it, get it, get it!  You'll regret it if you don't!


----------



## MissSB

I would definitely get it! I got a dark gray MM from LB earlier this year and it is great! I'm 5'4 and I feel like I can do both the mini and the regular size. But the mini should be perfect for you!


----------



## illini3

MissSB said:


> I would definitely get it! I got a dark gray MM from LB earlier this year and it is great! I'm 5'4 and I feel like I can do both the mini and the regular size. But the mini should be perfect for you!


 
I regret not taking advange of the MM on LB when it was out. Now I want one and cant find it.


----------



## Purses123

Does anyone know how to safely clean the suede flaps to get the zipper teeth marks (that have darkened) out?


----------



## lindacris

I got the dark gray mm from ebay.  It is gorgeous and I love it.  It is in excellent condition.  I cannot believe this bag retailed for only $295.  I will post a pic later.


----------



## Tigistylist

OK...... My Mattie will be here tomorrow. My sweet mailman is doing a redeliver. Hoping I like it. It is a bit east/west, and I've heard it's harder to get in and out of. I guess we will see!


----------



## Purses123

Purses123 said:


> Does anyone know how to safely clean the suede flaps to get the zipper teeth marks (that have darkened) out?


 
Just wondering if anyone could help me with this.  I am thinking of purchasing a pre-owned mattie and the suede flaps have dark zipper marks on them - which bother me a bit.


----------



## baghag411

I've never heard of this problem before.  Perhaps a good suede cleaner would work.  Have you checked the care and cleaning thread to see if someone has had a similar situation?  Sorry I can't be of much help. . . .


----------



## Purses123

I didn't realize there was a care a cleaning thread - I will check it out!

See, you have helped


----------



## Purses123

I meant care *and* cleaning thread.


----------



## PoshPoet

From my experience with suede in general, if it is a zipper impression versus a stain, going at it with a suede brush will help. I have a dark grey mattie and the suede is pretty sturdy, I wouldn't worry about giving it a good brushing. But if the suede has truly darkened or been stained by the metal, I don't think you'll be able to get it all the way out. 

You can probably expect some improvements with cleaning, but don't expect it to look like new. Personally, the contrasting flaps is one of my favorites parts of the mattie, so even though I could live with some indents or light marks if the price was right, I wouldn't get one that had such extensive damage I didn't want to flip the flaps.


----------



## Purses123

PoshPoet - 

You hit the nail on the head!  Since there are no new matties being sold online or through RM.com, I have to shop in the secondhand market. Matties with contrasting suede flaps are rare and the flaps are usually not in great condition. So I need to figure out what combination of price and cleaning improvements would satsify me.

Perhaps one day RM will bring back the matties with suede flaps


----------



## Cocolo

ok, I've just fallen in love with the idea of a full size matinee in purple.  I don't like the Royalty Purple she has on the black Friday sale, so are my chances of finding a different purple matinee slim to none?  I'm fine with the same leather flaps as the rest of the bag if that's all I can find.  Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## Purses123

Ebay and Bonanzle would be my guesses. That's where I am looking for my first mattie.  It would be great if online retailers started carrying them.  I think the issue is that RM doesn't regularly manufacture them.

Does anyone know if RM is planning to manufacture the full size matties again?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^
There's a Violet Matinee with Lilac colored leather flaps that is beautiful! There used to be one on Bonz, I don't see it now, but it is not in the sold listing either! If you do a search I am sure you can find a picture! It's a really beautiful bag!!


----------



## Cocolo

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^
> There's a Violet Matinee with Lilac colored leather flaps that is beautiful! There used to be one on Bonz, I don't see it now, but it is not in the sold listing either! If you do a search I am sure you can find a picture! It's a really beautiful bag!!




I found a picture right here on tPF  It is gorgeous.  I love the RM Violet, it is my favorite of all her purples.  Now I know exactly what I am looking for.  Thank you so much, and wish me luck.  I'm on a mission.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Just got my first matinee - black/blue suede flaps


----------



## Cocolo

oh, it is beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Cocolo! I love it! And mod pics -


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^
Gorgeous *WW*!! I am absolutely LOVING the Mattie right now! Hope you enjoy yours!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^thanks so much! i love it too - such an awesome style! i saw yours a few pages back (dark gray) - its gorgeous! looks so good on you!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Purses123 said:


> PoshPoet -
> 
> You hit the nail on the head!  Since there are no new matties being sold online or through RM.com, I have to shop in the secondhand market. Matties with contrasting suede flaps are rare and the flaps are usually not in great condition. So I need to figure out what combination of price and cleaning improvements would satsify me.
> 
> Perhaps one day RM will bring back the matties with suede flaps



She did Mini Matties with suede flaps at the spring sample sales this year!


----------



## thegoreprincess

wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks Cocolo! I love it! And mod pics -



This looks great on you! It's so pretty


----------



## baghag411

*Coco*--Good luck in your search!  I'll also keep an eye out for you!

*WW*--That is my favorite Mattie hands down!  Congratulations!  It looks lovely on you!


----------



## wonderwoman9

thanks thegoreprincess and baghag - its my favorite too.....i saw it up for sale....thought about it (mainly the black/blue combo), thought some more and couldn't get the darn thing out of my head - had to have it! hehe its such an all around awesome bag!


----------



## spartancoaster

I love your mattie WW!  That is my favorite combo too and I hope to own one some day.  Congrats!


----------



## Purses123

Wow - where did you find such a beautiful mattie??  Congrats!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

purses123, the suede on the flaps can show some wear that is not dirt, for example, this wine mattie looks clean, but the suede has indents and slight darkening from the zipper which is normal with suede being pressed on.  Still lovely and inevitable wear with suede.  (not my listing)

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sfrechette/items/Rebecca_Minkoff_Matinee_in_Wine__EUC__New_Pics_


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Wonderwoman, that is a gorgeous mattie!!! Love that combo!


----------



## Purses123

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> purses123, the suede on the flaps can show some wear that is not dirt, for example, this wine mattie looks clean, but the suede has indents and slight darkening from the zipper which is normal with suede being pressed on. Still lovely and inevitable wear with suede. (not my listing)
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sfrechette/items/Rebecca_Minkoff_Matinee_in_Wine__EUC__New_Pics_


 
Thank you for this!  I have never owned a mattie (or anything made of suede), so I was not sure what is dirt and what is just normal wear and tear that cannot be helped. I gusess this happens to all of the suede flap matties with use?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I would imagine so.  The zipper presses up against the flaps and wears down the suede.  It becomes a little smoother than the rest then.  Still lovely and wine is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Tigistylist

Well I got my wine mattie. No reveal, she's not for me. So pretty, but not on my body.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Do you not like the style or the color?


----------



## Tigistylist

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^Do you not like the style or the color?


 
The way it looks when it hangs on me. I love Old School Wine, my god it has Paisley lining. The bag is pretty sitting in front of me, but not on me.


----------



## wonderwoman9

^^awww i bet it looks awesome on you!! sounds like a beautiful bag!

thanks everyone - purses i  scored this baby from bonz!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I brought out my youth distressed gray Mattie from the ATL SS yesterday and got two compliments on it in about 2 hours!


----------



## Purses123

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^^awww i bet it looks awesome on you!! sounds like a beautiful bag!
> 
> thanks everyone - purses i scored this baby from bonz!


 

I'm keepin' my eye on Bonz, then!!


----------



## Purses123

Does anyone know if the elephant leather mattie gets soft and smooshy with use?  I like the color, but it looks stiff and boxy when I see it in pictures.

How different is the elephant leather vs. the harewood leather?  I LOVE smooshy bags!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^i love smooshy bags too!! but no idea about those to help you sorry!
good luck hope you find a good one you love!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

From what I have read, elephant is more structured.  I am not sure about the harewood.  It looks more structured too.  I am not sure either.


----------



## TXGirlie

Harewood is very smooshy! I would get that one if you see it.


----------



## knasarae

Elephant does break in a bit, but it will never be smooshy.  It also shows scratches easily (but they buff out with your finger).  It's one of those leathers that's meant to look "vintage" as you use it.  Elephant doesn't get a lot of love but I think it's a pretty cool leather/color.


----------



## Cocolo

I could use some help.  I am debating between a Mini Matinee, and a full size.  I'm love Big Bags, I'm 5'6" and not a tiny thing, but the Mini has finished ties, and suede flaps, which I love, but the full size is the full size, with unfinished ties, and leather flaps, I'm torn.   I'm looking around for modeling pics, or comparison pics between the two side by side.  What would you do?  The price is the same.  But there might be some wiggle room on the mini.


----------



## mibelleson

Cocolo if you're into big bags, you'd be more comfortable with a regular size.  i seriously thought the mini was a bit small for me, and i'm only 5'2".  My thunder gray mattie has suede flaps:


----------



## mibelleson

As u can see, I'm 5'2" 115lbs, and the regular size mattie is a good size for me (sorry for the cruddy pic)


----------



## Cocolo

Beautiful Bag.  Thank you for helping me.  I'm going to sleep on this one, another night dreaming of bags.   I definitely like the suede flaps.  I might have to keep looking for the perfect Mattie.


----------



## thegoreprincess

mibelleson said:


> Cocolo if you're into big bags, you'd be more comfortable with a regular size.  i seriously thought the mini was a bit small for me, and i'm only 5'2".  My thunder gray mattie has suede flaps:



This is soooo pretty.


I'm seriously contemplating getting a Mattie at the next SS. Thunder grey is gorgeous.


----------



## thegoreprincess

For anyone curious about the Shiny Black Mattie, here's one on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Rebecca-Min...H_Handbags&hash=item3362edd5e3#ht_1941wt_1139


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*mibelleson*_- Your Thunder Grey Mattie is heavenly!


----------



## Purses123

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^
> There's a Violet Matinee with Lilac colored leather flaps that is beautiful! There used to be one on Bonz, I don't see it now, but it is not in the sold listing either! If you do a search I am sure you can find a picture! It's a really beautiful bag!!



There's another one on Bonz now (not my listing):

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/LAnycShopper/items/Rebecca_Minkoff_Violet_Matinee__rare_original_


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Does anyone one know if the Mattie was made in Salmon? I know the mini was, but I am looking for the full sized Mattie. Thanks!


----------



## Cocolo

Hi.  I'm looking at a Matinee, and wonder if you can tell when it's from by the lining?  And also, do you see scuffs on the flap, or are my eyes playing tricks on me?






Thanks for your help.


----------



## jsenning

that looks like maybe custom purple to me, which is from a year ago.


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks so much.  I think I am going to go for it.


----------



## TXGirlie

scoobiesmomma said:


> Does anyone one know if the Mattie was made in Salmon? I know the mini was, but I am looking for the full sized Mattie. Thanks!


 
I don't believe that it was. I got the mini when it came out.


----------



## lindacris

Does anyone know anything about the shiny black mini.  What is the leather like?  Is it stiff or nice like the dark gray?  Are the flaps all leather or suede and leather.  Thanks.


----------



## Tigistylist

So I can't make up my mind on Wine Mattie. I can't carry her, as I smoke. So that will kill her resale. I have her stored in a smokeless room, then closet. Plus she is all wrapped up.
Maybe if she was a different color? I'm so upside down on what to do. Maybe if she was DG? Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I hate this. Can I just Cry?


----------



## knasarae

Don't cry.  Wine is not for everyone. I don't care for it personally. Or maybe it's just the Wine mattie that's not for you?  What's holding you back from selling it?


----------



## Tigistylist

knasarae said:


> Don't cry.  Wine is not for everyone. I don't care for it personally. Or maybe it's just the Wine mattie that's not for you? What's holding you back from selling it?


 
Oh I love wine. I have Wine Nikki, and Wine MAM, both with Paisley. What's holding me back..... It's a Wine Mattie with paisley, and brass. I don't own a mattie, and they are hard to come by. 
Cons, the opening is hard to grab things fast.
not sure it looks good on me.


----------



## TXGirlie

Maybe what's holding you back is that you have other wine bags. You might need a mattie in another color.


----------



## Tigistylist

TXGirlie said:


> Maybe what's holding you back is that you have other wine bags. You might need a mattie in another color.


 
DG!


----------



## daintdoll

I'd like to know more about the shiny black mini, too, *lindachris*! I'm getting it for Christmas (my FIRST RM) and I can barely stand the wait!


----------



## pursegal

jc0812 said:


> Yay, thanks for starting this thread *scoobie*! I've been thinking about it for a long time but I'm too lazy.  And this is so appropriate now since RM is (hopefully) bringing the mattie back this spring!
> 
> *scoobie*, your new sage mattie is beautiful. I love everything about it. The sand colored flaps really go nicely with the sage leather. Congrats!
> 
> I'll contribute my first picture to this thread (nothing new but it definitely belongs here!):


 

I am so completely envious-you have the best collection !!!


----------



## JLJRN

I'm just getting interested in RM bags and think the mini mattie is great looking.  The only thing I don't 'get' are those should flap things on the sides-they look like wings and make the bag look like its about to 'take off'.  Sometimes they're folded back and this looks a little odd to me too as it looks like it would obstruct the opening.  Otherwise, I love the dimensions and overall style.  Theres a cute roayl purple on ebay now I'm eyeing but "no returns" and I'm afraid those flaps will annoy me.  Any thoughts on this?  Do they foften and flatten down over time?
thanks


----------



## jc0812

pursegal said:


> I am so completely envious-you have the best collection !!!


 
Thanks pursegal!


----------



## Tigistylist

So what Mattie So's have there been? Wine, anything else? How about DG?


----------



## lpritchett

I am posting my new-to-me royalty purple mattie - though I am pretty sure she appears in this thread already. Also, I love matties and it's a shame to see this thread way back on pg. 2  

There was a strong effort for a burgundy mattie SO last year, but it was cancelled and I was sad, but this color and leather does something for me that almost fills that void- the depth of the color and the texture are similar IMO.


----------



## MAGJES

I've been busy rearranging my closet this week and snapping purse porn!!

Here's some photos showing the dfference between light grey mattie and dark grey mattie if anyone is interested!

**Light grey has brass hardware and dk. grey has silver
**Light grey has dark flaps and dark grey has light flaps (tongue twister!)
**Light grey has black/white floral lining and dk. grey has paisley !
**Light grey is more structured. Dk. Grey is a puddle!


----------



## Laurie1276

^^ LOVE the Dark Grey!  We are trying to get a SO going for one, but it appears to be stalled.


----------



## loveuga

Original DG has paisley... but re-cuts of the DG Mattie have BW floral lining.


----------



## Cocolo

Great pictures.  I need a mattie soon.  But I still haven't found the "perfect" one for me.


----------



## mockinglee

My OG DG Mattie had floral lining. But it also had brass HW.


----------



## crazybagmo

Hi mattie owners!!  qq...I am 5'2" and recently acquired a new mattie, but I feel like the full size is a bit big for me.  I'm hoping it will feel like the right size after it's broken in a little.  Does the leather break in and smoosh down after a bit of wear or does it remain relatively structured?  TIA!


----------



## mibelleson

*crazybagmo* I'm 5'2" and i found the mini mattie cute but too small for me.  i have a MAM, and i felt like the mini mattie was smaller than the MAM which is like the perfect size for me size.  I ended up getting the bigger regular size Mattie which IMO is smaller than the MAB.

whether it'll stay structured or slouch down depends on what leather it's made of.


----------



## Geminiz06

bridget*m said:


> I have a saddle matinee that is so pretty that I've never used it and it's been about two years, am I nuts or what??  I'm afraid of getting it dirty and the leather is so soft and nice I'm afraid it will get messed up....ahhh.


 
OMG- That's my HG bag Use her!!!!!---- You have to use her- SO that way I can live vicariously through you 

BTW- Does anyone know if RM is able to get more of the saddle leather- Cause I would really love to get the saddle/chocolate brown suede flapped matinee. And since I never seem to catch one on bonanza or ebay, I wanted to maybe ask cody if they would be willing to do a S/O.

I know that the original sunshine leather & Expresso leather couldn't be done again. But has anyone ever asked before about the saddle?

Would anyone else be interested in a saddle/chocolate matinee? Or is it just me- who is in love with that leather


----------



## mibelleson

^ photo?


----------



## Princess Garnet

mibelleson, there's the pic of a Saddle Matinee on this thread: Post pictures of your MATINEE

I'm seriously lusting for a Matinee now... wonder if I should wait and see what the Lavender Matinee looks like? But it won't come out until end of June!!! I wish I pulled the trigger on the Jade... phooey.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^The only problem with the jade is that it has the signature hardware and not the older hardware with long finished tassels.  My DD sold hers because of this.  
Tassels are what "makes" the matinee work for me.


----------



## Cocolo

Doing the happy dance over here.  A lovely, wonderful seller just sold me a New Custom Purple Mattie on Bonanza. And it turns out she is a tPFer.   I'd been looking for a purple full size Mattie  since I fell in love with the brand back in November, but just never connected with the right one.  So this proves that the right bag is out there, you just have to be patient, and it will come to you.

I started to ask DH by saying "I want to tell you a funny story about a purse..."  And he said does it end with me buying you a new bag?  I said kinda, he just said "Go ahead.  Just do it."  I have a sweetie for a husband.  Now I have to go make room in my closet.  Can't have too many just being stored in their bags out in the open room.

Pictures to follow when she gets here.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Magjes, that is true. I understand that the Jade is missing the tassels because of the new hardware. I still want it though, I think it's gorgeous either way. I love the tasseled Matinees but I couldn't find a good color for me that screams "Spring" like Jade did. I like Wine and the Gray Matinees but they are more Fall/Winter for me. I guess I'm just being picky. :ninja:

Cocolo, I can't wait to see pics of your Matinee!! The Custom Purple is BEAUTIFUL!! So sweet that your hubby lets you buy it. He is awesome. Looking forward to your reveal once she arrives.


----------



## Cocolo

Yes Princess Garnet, my husband is a sweetheart.  I always like to ask him before I just go buy a bag.  I'm a stay at home mom, so I think it shows a little respect.  He also pays the bills, I did it for the longest time, and needed a break.  So he handles it.  And so far he has never not indulged me.   

I've seen pictures of the Jade, and it is a beautiful color, but I'm not sure if I saw it in a matinee or not.


----------



## crazybagmo

QQ-were any matties made with crossbody or single shoulder straps?  TIA!


----------



## Princess Garnet

crazybagmo said:


> QQ-were any matties made with crossbody or single shoulder straps?  TIA!


No they never came with the optional shoulder/crossbody straps, I wish they did.


----------



## crazybagmo

Princess Garnet said:


> No they never came with the optional shoulder/crossbody straps, I wish they did.



I wish they did too!  Thanks!


----------



## Cocolo

Well, I'm officially a member of the Mattie Lovers Club.  Thanks to a wonderful tPFer through Bonanza, my perfect full size Custom Purple Matinee arrived a short while ago.  I love this bag.  












The bag is brand new with tags, even included the original blue Tissue that came from RM, a little gift, all cards and dustbag.  It was packaged perfectly, and I couldn't be more thrilled.  The pictures don't do it justice. It is a perfect bag, and just what I wanted.


----------



## sandc

Those with a mini mattie, do you think it holds as much as a MAM?  I am worried that a mini would be too small. I imagine it also can't be worn over the shoulder the way the regular mattie can?


----------



## veyda

I try to cram all my usual things from my MAM into my mini mattie - it works, but it is a tight fit. It really helps that the mini mattie has all the pockets, but the MM loads up like a smaller bag than the MAM. I cannot get the mini mattie over my shoulder. 

Hope that made sense  I feel like my mini mattie is just a touch too small for me. I def. use my full size mattie more.

Gorgeous Mattie Cocolo!


----------



## TXGirlie

I don't cram my mam full of things, so I can put everything in the mini matinee too. It's a bit smaller than the mam though.


----------



## Laurie1276

Cocolo said:


> Well, I'm officially a member of the Mattie Lovers Club.  Thanks to a wonderful tPFer through Bonanza, my perfect full size Custom Purple Matinee arrived a short while ago.  I love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is brand new with tags, even included the original blue Tissue that came from RM, a little gift, all cards and dustbag.  It was packaged perfectly, and I couldn't be more thrilled.  The pictures don't do it justice. It is a perfect bag, and just what I wanted.




I have a Custom Purple Mattie as well!  Isn't it a gorgeous color?  I was worried, before I got it, that I wouldn't wear it very much, but that has definitely not been the case!!


----------



## Cocolo

^^^^^ Bag Twins.     Yes, I was a little worried about the color, and was afraid it would become a stay in the closet bag, but I adore it, and I see it becomming one of my "Go to Bags".  I love the style, the leather, the color.  It is so perfect, and so new.  

I see more matties in my future.   but right now I am thrilled with this one.


----------



## TXGirlie

I need to bring out one of my matinees soon! Been missing it. My fave is Latte...it's a yummy caramel brown!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Has anyone preordered any of the new Summer Matinees yet? I noticed a lot of people preordered the Lavender color at LB. I had to cancel mine though since I'll be out of town and won't be able to pick it up. =( I wonder if RM has done any changes to it like she's been doing to the MAM/B? I'm so excited to see the new Matties, I'm sure they're going to be so gorgeous!!


----------



## baghag411

Do the new ones have suede pullbacks?  Does anyone know?


----------



## daintdoll

sandc said:


> Those with a mini mattie, do you think it holds as much as a MAM? I am worried that a mini would be too small. I imagine it also can't be worn over the shoulder the way the regular mattie can?


 
I'm a little late to the discussion, but I definitely can't get the MM over my shoulder. I don't have any MAMs so I can't speak to the comparison, but find the MM to be pretty roomy.


----------



## Princess Garnet

baghag411 said:


> Do the new ones have suede pullbacks?  Does anyone know?



I contacted Barb about this, says she'll look into it. Once she has the answer I'll post it here.


----------



## baghag411

Thanks *PG*!


----------



## Laurie1276

Princess Garnet said:


> I contacted Barb about this, says she'll look into it. Once she has the answer I'll post it here.



Thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

Where have I been?? 
New matties are coming out??


----------



## baghag411




----------



## Princess Garnet

Matinee lovers, a piece of good news to wake up to:
Barb just confirmed to me (on facebook, if you don't believe me ) that the new Matinees WILL have suede flaps! Hooray!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

New matties!!!???  

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Here's what she posted from FB:

"MyObsessionsBoutique.com Hi [me], the new Matinees do have the suede under the flaps."


I'm going to repost this information in case anyone missed out on hearing the new Matinee news!!

The new Matinees will be sold by LunaBoston and of course, myObsessionsBoutique. I think Barb already has a few preorders listed on her site already, but LB won't put theirs up until maybe around May or so. I have LB's private links for you to check out. The colors available are:

(note: the links below are from LunaBoston)
- Gray
- Black
- Lavender
- Chocolate



I know some of you already heard of the prices, but here it is again: $495. I'm excited!!


----------



## Tigistylist

Why can't I see pics in the links? Is it just me please?


----------



## Princess Garnet

Tigi, they don't have the bags yet, so they can't post the pictures. Just wait until around June or so when the bags arrive to them, then the listings should be updated with pictures then.

I know it doesn't help much, but this is the closest thing we can get to a picture to a Matinee. Look to the right of the "0" balloon to spot the Chocolate Mattie:


----------



## kiwishopper

Nice!! The chocolate colour looks yummy!!


----------



## laurenrr

chocolate looks beautiful! does anyone know if the grey is light or dark?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I'm thinking someone asked that somewhere and it was said it will be a light gray laurenrr


----------



## MAGJES

^^^maybe it's the color to the right of the chocolate??


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I bet you are right...I didn't even notice that.  lol


----------



## laurenrr

^ahh thanks! too light for me i was hoping for dark grey-oh well, saves me money!!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^it looks almost the color of pale grey from a distance.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

This is my new (to me!!) Custom Yellow Mattie! Got her from a lovely fellow tPF-er!  I love her to bits!  I was a little on the fence when I first opened the box, but now I think I might actually like her a little bit better than my beloved MAM! 

She is more of an ocher yellow, and not as washed out as the pictures show!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Aww, Lulu she's adorable! The color is so gorgeous too. Congrat!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Princess Garnet said:


> Aww, Lulu she's adorable! The color is so gorgeous too. Congrat!



Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Tigistylist

Lulugurl2006 said:


> This is my new (to me!!) Custom Yellow Mattie! Got her from a lovely fellow tPF-er! I love her to bits! I was a little on the fence when I first opened the box, but now I think I might actually like her a little bit better than my beloved MAM!
> 
> She is more of an ocher yellow, and not as washed out as the pictures show!


 
I love yellow. She looks yummy! Congrats!


----------



## selkiewriter

Lulu I felt the same way about my mattie when I loaded her up and started carrying her. Not to say I don't like my MAM but I really love the pockets and the organization of the mattie. It is a little easier to find things in the mattie versus in the MAM. I was always worried a matinee would be too big but it really isn't. It is probably my favorite RM organization wise.


----------



## baghag411

Now this is some smooshy goodness!!  I didn't think Custom Yellow was capable of doing that!!!



Lulugurl2006 said:


> This is my new (to me!!) Custom Yellow Mattie! Got her from a lovely fellow tPF-er!  I love her to bits!  I was a little on the fence when I first opened the box, but now I think I might actually like her a little bit better than my beloved MAM!
> 
> She is more of an ocher yellow, and not as washed out as the pictures show!


----------



## rael

hmm, think I will try a new chocolate mattie, I have never had one!  : )


----------



## Lulugurl2006

@BH! -- i have never had a mattie before so no idea!  Wish I could let you guys feel her now after a major conditioning!!! She is really soft now!!


----------



## rael

phew!  just got the last chocolate mattie from LB!  : )


----------



## Princess Garnet

Lulu, I can't stop staring at your Matinee, it's so, so, so cute. And I don't know about anyone else here, but it looks like your Matinee is smiling (grinning?). It just looks so happy! =D 

and it looks like the new Matinees are quickly selling out in preorders, too! I can't wait to see what they look like by the summertime. I'm so excited. =D


----------



## Lulugurl2006

selkiewriter said:


> Lulu I felt the same way about my mattie when I loaded her up and started carrying her. Not to say I don't like my MAM but I really love the pockets and the organization of the mattie. It is a little easier to find things in the mattie versus in the MAM. I was always worried a matinee would be too big but it really isn't. It is probably my favorite RM organization wise.



I actually find her easier to carry than my MAM too.  Maybe its the hard base on the MAM or the slightly shorter straps that like to escape on me....I took Mattilda out to the post office yesterday and then for a 30 min walk around the block and no escaping straps!  It was amazing!  Plus the organization!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

> *rael* - phew! just got the last chocolate mattie from LB! : )



Oh my gosh there better be a reveal!!!  



> *Garnet* - Lulu, I can't stop staring at your Matinee, it's so, so, so cute. And I don't know about anyone else here, but it looks like your Matinee is smiling (grinning?). It just looks so happy! =D
> 
> and it looks like the new Matinees are quickly selling out in preorders, too! I can't wait to see what they look like by the summertime. I'm so excited. =D



I am so excited for all the ladies and their pre-orders!  It is gonna be a rockin' summer!!! And thanks I think she looks happy sitting on my desk at work too!!!!


----------



## princesstho

Hi Mattie lovers - quick question I found a matinee on evilbay and was interested in it but its missing the tassels. I went through some pics on this forum and notice some of the bags you ladies posted don't have tassels either. Did RM make it both ways, w/ and w/o tassels? Or did you ladies remove it?


----------



## MAGJES

princesstho said:


> Hi Mattie lovers - quick question I found a matinee on evilbay and was interested in it but its missing the tassels. I went through some pics on this forum and notice some of the bags you ladies posted don't have tassels either. Did RM make it both ways, w/ and w/o tassels? Or did you ladies remove it?


 
Hi, Yes. Matinees have been produced with and without tassels. Let us know the name of the leather and we'll be able to tell you if that particular matinee bag came with tassels or not .

...also if the listing describes the hardware as being "signature" then it did not come with tassels.


----------



## princesstho

The one I was looking at is a Jade Matinee. It has the flower lining inside and the inside flaps are leather. There are no tassels and the seller said its full size. But through research I found out that the particular Jade color only comes in the mini size [15" at widest x 7" tall at center x 6" deep
]. Can anyone tell me is that true? Thanks!


----------



## Fashion1

No, the jade matinee only came in full size, not the mini. It has the signature hardware so that's correct that it has no tassels. It's a rare color and only a few were available at a sample sale, I believe.


----------



## MAGJES

^^ I second this.  
My DD had one and she purchased hers at BlueFly. It's a great leather btw. 

The only green mini matinee I know about is the Olive Nubuck.


----------



## princesstho

Thank you ladies! I am considering it but really wish it has the tassels.


----------



## enga4

Hi!!!! 

It's my first time coming over to the RM sf, but... I have a confession...

I'm hopelessly obsessed w the mattie...

What color would you recommend for a RM-newbie?


----------



## annam

Hi enga4!! (I know nothing about the matte but wanted to say hi! I am a bit obsessed with the MAB.)


----------



## jc0812

Hi *enga *and *annam*!  It's nice to see the Hotties over here.  *enga*, I think you should go for a nice neutral like black, grey or brown in a soft leather.  I highly recommend black/blue suede, FIG, harewood and dark grey.  Those leathers are fantastic on the mattie.  The glazed leathers are amazing on the mattie too...glazed almond, glazed espresso are more textured and give the mattie more structure.  If you like a pop of color, the wine mattie is a classic that you can't go wrong with.


----------



## enga4

HEY JC and Anna!!! 

I know lotsa girls like the wine matties, but it's too burgundy/fall for my tastes. I wish there was a true red in the mattie.


----------



## enga4

Anyone else always see "Manatee" when they first read "Matinee?"


----------



## annam

enga4 said:


> Anyone else always see "Manatee" when they first read "Matinee?"



I always read it that way!  I agree with you about the wine and red. I love red, not crazy about the wine. It's such a popular colour.


----------



## Tigistylist

enga4 said:


> HEY JC and Anna!!!
> 
> I know lotsa girls like the wine matties, but it's too burgundy/fall for my tastes. I wish there was a true red in the mattie.


 
Ruby is nice


----------



## mibelleson

i'm also not a wine fan tho it looks pretty. it would clash with a lot of my outfits that are more cool colors.


----------



## mibelleson

jc0812 said:


> Hi *enga *and *annam*!  It's nice to see the Hotties over here.  *enga*, I think you should go for a nice neutral like black, grey or brown in a soft leather.  I highly recommend black/blue suede, FIG, harewood and dark grey.  Those leathers are fantastic on the mattie.  The glazed leathers are amazing on the mattie too...glazed almond, glazed espresso are more textured and give the mattie more structure.  If you like a pop of color, the wine mattie is a classic that you can't go wrong with.



i would LOVE a glazed almond!


----------



## enga4

Are all of the rubies w the same "white dot" flaps? Are some silver or gold? 

I wish the ruby wasn't so sporty w the white dot flaps. I'd love it w a matching ruby suede flap or something less "80's."


----------



## TXGirlie

In defense of wine, it's a gorgeous leather! It's not that hard to work into the wardrobe really.


----------



## jc0812

^^I agree...it's much prettier IRL.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

crazybagmo said:


> Hi mattie owners!! qq...I am 5'2" and recently acquired a new mattie, but I feel like the full size is a bit big for me. I'm hoping it will feel like the right size after it's broken in a little. Does the leather break in and smoosh down after a bit of wear or does it remain relatively structured? TIA!


 

I have custom yellow which is pretty stiff but it is starting to break in and get smooshy....


----------



## Tigistylist

So I bought one of my HG Mattie's. LG with DG flaps's. The first owner only used her a few times, so she looks and smells new. I'm so in love with this bag. One thing she is missing a handle screw. The first owner can't find it, and didn't know it was missing. She's offered a small refund, which is super sweet of her. 
Now my question, if RM can't help me. Do you gals think I can find a matching screw? I'm going to take pics of the bag in an hour. Here is a pic of the missing screw.


----------



## Tigistylist

Here she is Pretty Little Lattie Grey!


----------



## mibelleson

very cute! I like the finished tassels. 

what mattie's had finished tassels??


----------



## spartancoaster

Very pretty Tigi!  I just broke out my SW Blue Mattie this morning.  It's been neglected for way too long!


----------



## princesstho

Awesome bag Tigi! I was aiming for a wine mattie but after seeing your grey I am having second thoughts  decisions decision. Any chance for some modeling pics


----------



## Cathy_Mac

mibelleson said:


> very cute! I like the finished tassels.
> 
> what mattie's had finished tassels??



My pepper (black) Mattie has finished tassels...


----------



## princesstho

Quick question for the knowledgeable ladies: Was the full-size Ruby Mattie a Sample Sale only bag? I was curious b/c it looks a lot like the Wine except no tassels. Thanks!


----------



## Tigistylist

princesstho said:


> Awesome bag Tigi! I was aiming for a wine mattie but after seeing your grey I am having second thoughts  decisions decision. Any chance for some modeling pics


 
If I was healthy I would, been so weak lately sorry. Auto immune is a pain. LG is an amazing leather, the dark grey flaps make it perfect. I'm so in love I'm sleeping with her. I haven't done that since Wine Nikki. Plus she is almost new, seller only used her a few times. So I get to break her in.


----------



## princesstho

Tigistylist said:


> If I was healthy I would, been so weak lately sorry. Auto immune is a pain. LG is an amazing leather, the dark grey flaps make it perfect. I'm so in love I'm sleeping with her. I haven't done that since Wine Nikki. Plus she is almost new, seller only used her a few times. So I get to break her in.


 
Wow, what an deal buy. Congrats again and I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## jlmrocks

HI there,

I was wondering did RM discontinue the Matinee Bag?  I have a black one and love the size & lightness of the bag compared to some of her MAB.   Any info would be great!

JLM


----------



## kkiimm

She brings it back every so often. I think last year there were mini matinees in suede/nubuck; also Luna Boston had exclusive mini matinees 

I like the full-sized ones from the sample sales. Jealousy was an awesome one; such rich color and lovely matching suede flaps. Sailor Navy too.


----------



## Princess Garnet

JLM, RM is indeed bringing back the Matinee style for Summer. I'm not sure if she's going to officially release it though (meaning, she might end up canceling it entirely like she's been doing with ALL of her bags lately), but sites like LunaBoston is already doing preorders for the Matinee in Black. There was also a picture of the Chocolate Matinee during RM's 30th birthday too. Unfortunately this color appears to be either canceled or sold out on LB's website.

Here is the preorder for the Matinee in black: http://lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/24655

MyObsessionsboutique used to have preorders for this particular bag too, but after the whole preorder fiasco, she stopped doing preorders for ALL RM bags. You might want to keep an eye on her page by late June and see if she ends up carrying them. Good luck.


----------



## jlmrocks

Hi Princess Garnet,

Thanks for the info.   I currently have a black nubuck with blue suede flaps already, so I don't know if I would want another black matinee.  I will continue to check it out and see if she offers any.  I would really love to get a Royal color Matinee.  

Just curious - why has RM been canceling all the orders or what was the preorder fiasco?

Thanks,
JLM


----------



## Princess Garnet

JLM, if you are eyeing a blue color Matinee, your best bet is to stalk Bonanza or eBay for one.

As for your question, you probably should read up on this thread Aster Alice May Pre-orders to be canceled?

I'm not sure why she decides to cancel all these bags, but she has a habit of doing it at the last minute (just a month or weeks before its scheduled release date). Thus frustrating many smaller boutiques who had these bags preordered. It's a hassle since these boutiques have to go through all the trouble of refunding the deposit, cancel the preorders and contacting all the buyers about the bad news. 

There were many preorders that were already sold out and paid for, but when RM sent the email of doom, the boutiques (like MyObsessionsBoutique and LunaBoston) has gotten to the point where they either 1) Stop doing preorders for RM period 2) Decide to sell only a few of RM bags in the future. So in the long run, you can expect to buy RM only at places such as: Amazon/Endless, dept stores, Shopbop, etc. Where they mostly sell at full price unless there's a sale going on. Which does not happen often with these retailers. She obviously had enough with the discount codes. Good luck Becca with your success!


----------



## jlmrocks

Thanks!  

I am sad to hear that about RM and her cancellation of orders.   It actually makes me not want to buy her handbags b/c she is snubbing the little guy her essentially helped her get started and where she is today! Also, with her saying Matinee is a classic and then don't offer it anymore kind of stinks as well.  Shame you Rebecca! While I understand you want to build your empire, please don't forget about the customers WHO GOT YOU THERE!


----------



## sandc

Here's my FIG Matinee from the OSS.  







Do you ever feel like you are carrying a duffel bag when you carry your mattie?  Maybe I am just used to the shape of the MAM?


----------



## pink1

^Oh wow!  Love this!  I just got a saddle matti that was on Bonanzle and am now obsessed w/ it!  Thinking about the DG one on bonanzle too.


----------



## veyda

My new gray Mattie with antique silver hardware





comparison shot of last years' gray on Main Squeeze


----------



## JennyErin

*Veyda* that gray is so beautiful!!


----------



## veyda

Thanks! The leather is delicious and glossy. Its a light weight bag too.


----------



## Cocolo

Loving everyone's new Matties.  That style is such a perfect bag,  I love it.  Congratulations, that grey is gorgeous.  And the Fig is such a pretty color.  

I just wish she would offer tassel replacement.  I had the long unfinished bare on one side tassels on my custom purple, and just couldn't take looking at the nude, tan sides.  So I took all my tassels off.  But if she offered replacement short finished tassels for purchase, I would be there in an instant.    The all one color tassels look good too.  Just not a fan of the bare side.....doesn't go with purple.


----------



## winglessx

Just received my black/black mattie from UPS and it looks so BIG!! Im 5'2 and I don't know if  I can pull this bag off! It's really pretty though!!


----------



## Cocolo

Hope you end up loving it *winglessx*.   I think there are some modeling shots around of girls your height with Matties.  I think they look great.


----------



## oopsididitagain

*sandc*, your fig mattie is beautiful!


----------



## _Shelly_

winglessx said:


> Just received my black/black mattie from UPS and it looks so BIG!! Im 5'2 and I don't know if  I can pull this bag off! It's really pretty though!!



I'm also 5'2" and I ordered the FIG Mattie.. I was a little worried about the size but after looking at pictures, it doesn't seem too much larger than a MAM, and my MAMs are the PERFECT size for me.  I should receive mine tomorrow!


----------



## sandc

_Shelly_ said:


> I'm also 5'2" and I ordered the FIG Mattie.. I was a little worried about the size but after looking at pictures, it doesn't seem too much larger than a MAM, and my MAMs are the PERFECT size for me. I should receive mine tomorrow!


 
The space inside the mattie is very similar to the MAM. It is a little longer, but it doesn't really feel that much bigger. Maybe a little, but nothing I would say was a deal breaker compared tot he MAM.


----------



## veyda

larger photo


----------



## _Shelly_

sandc said:


> The space inside the mattie is very similar to the MAM. It is a little longer, but it doesn't really feel that much bigger. Maybe a little, but nothing I would say was a deal breaker compared tot he MAM.



That's good to know  I absolutely LOVE all of the modeling pics I see of the Mattie, and have been lusting after one for a long time.  I couldn't resist the price on the OSS


----------



## KaliDaisy

winglessx said:


> Just received my black/black mattie from UPS and it looks so BIG!! Im 5'2 and I don't know if  I can pull this bag off! It's really pretty though!!



I say give it a try and see if you like it! I am only 5'1" and have a full size Nikki, and was on the fence about getting it because it seemed so huge! But now that I have it, I'm SO glad I got it...I think it looks great and I got used to the size pretty fast  My first Mattie is arriving tomorrow and I can't wait to see how big it is IRL!


----------



## winglessx

Thanks for all the great messages, girls! I'm gonna try out the mattie and see how it goes. Let me know what you girls think of your matties too~


----------



## midnightmama

veyda said:


> larger photo



LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  where did you get it from?


----------



## midnightmama

winglessx said:


> Thanks for all the great messages, girls! I'm gonna try out the mattie and see how it goes. Let me know what you girls think of your matties too~



i got the black/black mattie too, and it definitely is a huge bag.  i had gotten the mini before and it was way too small.  i'm more of a medium sized bag girl, BUT i love the style so much that i'm keeping it!  and without the stuffing, it's smaller.  i took it out for a spin yesterday and i felt like a million bucks.  haha!!  i say rock that bag!!


----------



## pink1

Here's my saddle matti.  I have tried 4 or 5 mattis before but I really love this one.  It is all worn in and smooshy.  I have carried it all week.  Color is pretty accurate.  Cloudy outside so my pics haven't turned out great today.


----------



## veyda

midnightmama said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  where did you get it from?



My Obsessions Boutique


----------



## MolMol

does anyone know if the OSS FIG Mattie has the same FIG leather as the previous bags that have come out?


----------



## midnightmama

veyda said:


> My Obsessions Boutique



thanks veyda!  that site is new to me.  do they ever offer codes?

i really wanted the FIG mattie.  when I checked the sale the first time, it was there.  but i didn't have time to buy it.  then when i had time, it was sold out.  so i got the black mattie (which i love regardless!)  but i'm kinda bummed that the FIG reappeared a couple times throughout the sale!  hopefully they'll have some sort of gray again at the next sale.  in the meantime, i'll be swooning over my black/black one


----------



## oopsididitagain

^there's a fig mattie from the OSS on bonanza.  not my ad.  
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...ntent=37553344&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&


----------



## KaliDaisy

I finally joined the Mattie club!!! My black/black Matinee from the OSS. It's so soft and I love the shape  I decided to get it without ever seeing one in person and I'm glad I took a chance


----------



## Lulugurl2006

KaliDaisy said:


> I finally joined the Mattie club!!! My black/black Matinee from the OSS. It's so soft and I love the shape  I decided to get it without ever seeing one in person and I'm glad I took a chance



i love this mattie! congrats!


----------



## winglessx

anyone have any modeling pics with their new matties?


----------



## Princess Garnet

KaliDaisy I love your Matinee! She's a cutie!

I know some of you already know this, but i'll post it here anyway:

MyObsessions has the new 2011 Matinees up for sale, in black and dove grey:

Black:
http://www.myobsessionsboutique.com/servlet/the-1415/Rebecca-Minkoff-Matinee--dsh-/Detail

Grey:
http://www.myobsessionsboutique.com/servlet/the-1416/Rebecca-Minkoff-Matinee--dsh-/Detail

Haven't seen these Matinees sell anywhere else yet except MOB. So I'll leave them here in case anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Robinn

I am admiring the Mattie from afar, I haven't yet made my purchase.  I am thinking of buying a 'gently used' one at bonanza and I have never seen the bags in person.  I read most of the prior posts to the blog, but I haven't seen any comparison photos of the Mattinee vs. the Mini Mattinee to know the size difference.  Does anyone know where I can find photos of those bags side-by-side for reference?  Or, can anyone lucky enough to have both post a comparison photo for me?   Thx in advance


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ If this helps the mini mattie is approx. the size of a MAM bag. You can get an idea of the reg mattie size is you view some pics of the MAM vs. mattie. Not exactly what you're looking for but might do for now until someone can post a pic for you.


----------



## Robinn

Thanks!


----------



## Robinn

Has anyone seen photos of the "Black Edged Quilt" mattie?  It is available for pre-order on Stefanibags and I can't find any pictures.  UGH!

This is the only description they have:  "A Matinee never looked so good! An update on a classic Rebecca Minkoff Matinee. Fabulous Satchel to have and to hold with super stylish black edged quilt. Must-have this season!".  It also states there is a removable strap.


----------



## TaraP

Robinn said:


> Has anyone seen photos of the "Black Edged Quilt" mattie?  It is available for pre-order on Stefanibags and I can't find any pictures.  UGH!
> 
> This is the only description they have:  "A Matinee never looked so good! An update on a classic Rebecca Minkoff Matinee. Fabulous Satchel to have and to hold with super stylish black edged quilt. Must-have this season!".  It also states there is a removable strap.



What?! Removable strap on a Matinee? I _need _to see pics of this bag. So what, the flaps will be quilted? I can't picture this in my head. Quilt?, strap? Where will the d ring be to attach the strap?


----------



## TaraP

Robinn said:


> I am admiring the Mattie from afar, I haven't yet made my purchase.  I am thinking of buying a 'gently used' one at bonanza and I have never seen the bags in person.  I read most of the prior posts to the blog, but I haven't seen any comparison photos of the Mattinee vs. the Mini Mattinee to know the size difference.  Does anyone know where I can find photos of those bags side-by-side for reference?  Or, can anyone lucky enough to have both post a comparison photo for me?   Thx in advance



Hi. I have a mini matinee. I took pics of my mini matinee side by side with a MAM a while ago. Maybe these will help some..


----------



## Cocolo

TaraPep said:


> Hi. I have a mini matinee. I took pics of my mini matinee side by side with a MAM a while ago. Maybe these will help some..




Hi TaraPep, just wondering, is the Mini Mattie Violet?  That is a gorgeous shade.

I ask, because a girl can certainly have 2 matties, and yours is in such contrast to the custom purple I already have and love.  I have to know what color to look for next.


----------



## TaraP

Cocolo said:


> Hi TaraPep, just wondering, is the Mini Mattie Violet?  That is a gorgeous shade.
> 
> I ask, because a girl can certainly have 2 matties, and yours is in such contrast to the custom purple I already have and love.  I have to know what color to look for next.



Yes, it is the Vintage Violet Luna Boston exclusive Mini Matinee. I no longer own this bag.  The leather was amazing. So soft.


----------



## sarahxprops

so i'm in love with the matinee, and wanted people's opinion on the size they like better- or if anyone has size comparison pics! i've never seen the mini in person so i'm worried about buying one online and not liking the size.

thanks!!!


----------



## Robinn

Check out this link.  An entire discussion and picts of Mattinee comparisons is already ongoing.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/mattie-lovers-unite-matinee-lovers-club-547797-56.html

I recently bought the full-size and I would say it is defintely generously sized, but I actually have other tote-bags that are larger.  The full-size fits on my shoulder comfortably, and I carry like 3 magazines, 1 bottle of water plus my essentials in it w/no problem.  I would still want a mini for my collection though and I will get one when the right one comes along.


----------



## Tracy

Robinn said:


> Thanks!



Here's the thread comparing a Mini Mattie to a MAM: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-...-reveal-555645.html?highlight=mini+matinee+vs


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Ladies! New Mattie lover joining  I have a GA and a Wine. I have looked at all of your photos and I'm overwhelmed with all the beauties!  I didn're realize the Mattie came in so many beautiful colors!  I haven't seen a mini but I'm 5'3" and find the full size just right.  Sharing with you some pictures I have posted in another thread (pardon the size & quality).


----------



## jc0812

Love your matties *travelerscloset*!  Matties are still one of my all-time favorite styles.  We're twins with the wine mattie!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *jc. *The Mattie is unbelievable.  I had the GA first and instantly fell inlove with it.  I was so lucky to have found the Wine from a wonderful seller in Bonz.  Her posting said initially no international shipping but later accommodated my request.  Btw, I just saw your collection thread and I fainted! You have so many wonderful pieces! A dream collection 


jc0812 said:


> Love your matties *travelerscloset*! Matties are still one of my all-time favorite styles. We're twins with the wine mattie!


----------



## jc0812

^^Thank you...you are too kind!  I am very behind in updating my collection thread...it's been about 4-5 months since I've added to it but thank you for taking a look!


----------



## luvs*it*

Robinn said:


> Has anyone seen photos of the "Black Edged Quilt" mattie?  It is available for pre-order on Stefanibags and I can't find any pictures.  UGH!
> 
> This is the only description they have:  "A Matinee never looked so good! An update on a classic Rebecca Minkoff Matinee. Fabulous Satchel to have and to hold with super stylish black edged quilt. Must-have this season!".  It also states there is a removable strap.


 
*~*There are pics on RM.com...I'm strongly considering getting one!!*~*

http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/handbags/matinee-1.html






Credit: RM.com


----------



## Robinn

Thanks for spotting that *luvs*!  That is quite a different, edgy look for this bag.  I am still in love with the original and have been acquiring some pre-loved ones, but I will give the new look some consideration.

I notice the shoulder drop on this bag seems to be much longer than the original, but I do not see the removable strap that was mentioned on Stefani bags.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*You're welcome!! I love the quilting detail, but I'm not sure if I'm feeling the "studs" on the flaps...that may be what's holding me back from buying.*~*


----------



## Princess Garnet

I'm not a fan of the new one, at all. Maybe my mind will change if someone buys it and posts pics here. I dislike the quilting and the spiky studs on the flaps just looks awful. Maybe I'm too spoiled  by the original style. But this one just doesn't do it for me. I dislike it. =( Sorry.


----------



## Robinn

I would like to see the bag in person....But I am leaning towards NO.  After several peeks online I don't think I would want the new style.  The old Mattie can be casual like cargo pants or stylish and classic, depending on the color + outfit.  The new version with the studs looks.... More like a motorcycle jacket and slightly harsh !?  I don't think I would ever wear that to my office. It has a weird bondage meets quilting vibe.

As a side note... I bought 2 matties on bonanza this month and am actually still tempted by more colors!  I have been using my violet +lavender bag everyday since I got it and I just got the wine bag 2 days ago.  I now want the gray & suede one that is online too... I may need an addiction support group for matties!   I have also enjoyed the hunt of finding the right color, condition, price etc of the gently used ones.  For some reason I think it is more addicting then buying brand new.  Does anyone share my struggle?  And thank you to the tpf members who are letting their old matties go to a new home!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh I know what you're going through *Robinn*!!!  We're in the same boat!  Eversince I received my first RM there's just no stopping me  the mattie is also one of my favorites!


Robinn said:


> I would like to see the bag in person....But I am leaning towards NO. After several peeks online I don't think I would want the new style. The old Mattie can be casual like cargo pants or stylish and classic, depending on the color + outfit. The new version with the studs looks.... More like a motorcycle jacket and slightly harsh !? I don't think I would ever wear that to my office. It has a weird bondage meets quilting vibe.
> 
> As a side note... I bought 2 matties on bonanza this month and am actually still tempted by more colors! I have been using my violet +lavender bag everyday since I got it and I just got the wine bag 2 days ago. I now want the gray & suede one that is online too... *I may need an addiction support group for matties! I have also enjoyed the hunt of finding the right color, condition, price etc of the gently used ones. For some reason I think it is more addicting then buying brand new. Does anyone share my struggle?* And thank you to the tpf members who are letting their old matties go to a new home!


----------



## travelerscloset

Sharing a picture of my Wine Mattie...


----------



## travelerscloset

Two Matties aren't enough... I want more!


----------



## MJDaisy

travelerscloset said:


> Two Matties aren't enough... I want more!



these are beautiful colors. i want to whip out my mattie after looking at these.

GORGEOUS.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *MJDaisy*!  Go ahead and bring your mattie out  take a picture... I want to see her, too!


MJDaisy said:


> these are beautiful colors. i want to whip out my mattie after looking at these.
> 
> GORGEOUS.


----------



## MJDaisy

travelerscloset said:


> Thank you *MJDaisy*!  Go ahead and bring your mattie out  take a picture... I want to see her, too!



i'm extremely guilty of neglecting my mattie. i don't know what it is--i love her a lot but i never end up using her! after seeing your gorgeous pictures I am pulling her out. I'll post pics soon! thanks for the inspiration


----------



## travelerscloset

Yay! Looking forward to your photos.  The Mattie is just too gorgeous to be hidden away  I'm so all over mine right now... In my case, I'm guilty of neglecting my other bags 



MJDaisy said:


> i'm extremely guilty of neglecting my mattie. i don't know what it is--i love her a lot but i never end up using her! after seeing your gorgeous pictures I am pulling her out. I'll post pics soon! thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:


> Two Matties aren't enough... I want more!


 
Travelers...I am glad to see that you are with me in my current Mattie obsession.  I also note, since I saw your Sept/Oct purchases that we have been eye'ing some of the same items on Bonanza.  I bought both of my Matties within the past month on that site.  I will post pictures of my collection next.... but meanwhile, have you seen the archive of Mattie colors at the link below?  I found this from the Reference forum and I seriously would like 1 of each (for at least a week anyways) 

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/Matinee/


----------



## Robinn

My Matties:  Violet/Lilac and Wine/Suede.  I like that one is with tassels, and the other without.  

The Wine leather is soft/smooshy and the Violet leather is firm and possibly more durable.









Both have the floral lining


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Robinn! Wow! I haven't seen that link. Thanks so much for sharing  I'm happily hooked with the Mattie! I wonder which matties you purchased  looking forward to your photos!


Robinn said:


> Travelers...I am glad to see that you are with me in my current Mattie obsession.  I also note, since I saw your Sept/Oct purchases that we have been eye'ing some of the same items on Bonanza.  I bought both of my Matties within the past month on that site.  I will post pictures of my collection next.... but meanwhile, have you seen the archive of Mattie colors at the link below?  I found this from the Reference forum and I seriously would like 1 of each (for at least a week anyways)
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/Matinee/


----------



## travelerscloset

I saw this just now!!! We're Mattie twins with the wine! I'm also planning to get a violet Mattie! I love your photos! Hmmm... You must post mod pictures soon 



Robinn said:


> My Matties:  Violet/Lilac and Wine/Suede.  I like that one is with tassels, and the other without.
> 
> The Wine leather is soft/smooshy and the Violet leather is firm and possibly more durable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both have the floral lining


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Two Matties aren't enough... I want more!



       ------------- >>>>     
Soooo prettyyy...


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *rx*  now you know why they are my fave 


rx4dsoul said:


> ------------- >>>>
> Soooo prettyyy...


----------



## MJDaisy

here is a photo of me with my thunder grey mattie today. normally i would not crop my face out but for some reason the photo turned out HORRIBLY. but i am loving my TG mattie today


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! she is beautiful *MJDaisy* 


MJDaisy said:


> here is a photo of me with my thunder grey mattie today. normally i would not crop my face out but for some reason the photo turned out HORRIBLY. but i am loving my TG mattie today


----------



## saralaughs

Question for those of you with Mini's and regular Matties...

I have a Mini in Sailor Navy, which I adore but the strap drop leaves a bit to be desired.  The fit on my shoulder is really, very tight.  And really, I'm a shoulder carrying type of gal.  I don't prefer to carry on my forearm.  I was wondering if the regular size has the same issue or not.

Anybody?


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Sarah, my regular mattie rests on my shoulders comfortably.  



saralaughs said:


> Question for those of you with Mini's and regular Matties...
> 
> I have a Mini in Sailor Navy, which I adore but the strap drop leaves a bit to be desired. The fit on my shoulder is really, very tight. And really, I'm a shoulder carrying type of gal. I don't prefer to carry on my forearm. I was wondering if the regular size has the same issue or not.
> 
> Anybody?


----------



## ceedoan

MJDaisy said:


> here is a photo of me with my thunder grey mattie today. normally i would not crop my face out but for some reason the photo turned out HORRIBLY. but i am loving my TG mattie today


 

AWESOME TG MATTIE!!! it really completes your outfit!! i'm anxiously waiting for a new-to-me harewood mattie - it'll be my first!!!


----------



## JennyErin

*MJ* I love your outfit! You look so hawt with your Mattie!


----------



## saralaughs

Thanks for the response Travelers.   I just love the design of the Mattie so I'm really hoping the full size fits better over the shoulder.


----------



## travelerscloset

Matinee is my fave RM style, too 


saralaughs said:


> Thanks for the response Travelers.  I just love the design of the Mattie so I'm really hoping the full size fits better over the shoulder.


----------



## baghag411

Regular sized Matties fit on the shoulder MUCH easier than Mini Matties.  



saralaughs said:


> Question for those of you with Mini's and regular Matties...
> 
> I have a Mini in Sailor Navy, which I adore but the strap drop leaves a bit to be desired.  The fit on my shoulder is really, very tight.  And really, I'm a shoulder carrying type of gal.  I don't prefer to carry on my forearm.  I was wondering if the regular size has the same issue or not.
> 
> Anybody?


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> Matinee is my fave RM style, too


 
It's _almost_ my fav. I think I have a thing for the Nikki more though.  Yet the Mattie keeps me coming back; she's just too cute.  And has too many pockets for me to give up. LOL.

Thanks Baghag!  That's the push I needed.  Guess I need to decide what color/leather to look out for now.


----------



## travelerscloset

Goodluck on the mattie hunt 



saralaughs said:


> It's _almost_ my fav. I think I have a thing for the Nikki more though. Yet the Mattie keeps me coming back; she's just too cute. And has too many pockets for me to give up. LOL.
> 
> Thanks Baghag! That's the push I needed. Guess I need to decide what color/leather to look out for now.


----------



## saralaughs

Thanks!  I think I'll need it.


----------



## Robinn

Sarah did you sell me the sailor blue mini Mattie on bonanza?  Just curious or maybe it's an awesome coincidence.  I have the 2 full size bags I showed earlier in this thread and am going to receive my first mini early next week!!!!'. I will post fresh comparison shots and give my opinion on strap drop compare too.  I love the Mattie, it's my favorite too bc I love pockets, organization, and the leather combo options.  I envy travelers GA bag and so I have that on my to-do list!!!


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:


> I would like to see the bag in person....But I am leaning towards NO.  After several peeks online I don't think I would want the new style.  The old Mattie can be casual like cargo pants or stylish and classic, depending on the color + outfit.  The new version with the studs looks.... More like a motorcycle jacket and slightly harsh !?  I don't think I would ever wear that to my office. It has a weird bondage meets quilting vibe.
> 
> As a side note... I bought 2 matties on bonanza this month and am actually still tempted by more colors!  I have been using my violet +lavender bag everyday since I got it and I just got the wine bag 2 days ago.  I now want the gray & suede one that is online too... I may need an addiction support group for matties!   I have also enjoyed the hunt of finding the right Jcolor, condition, price etc of the gently used ones.  For some reason I think it is more addicting then buying brand new.  Does anyone share my struggle?  And thank you to the tpf members who are letting their old matties go to a new home!








Hi robinn! Congrats on two gorgeous Matties! I know what u mean..... The older bags just look like they're better quality - and the colors and linings are TDF!!! I'm much more into finding a coveted bag and actually using to wait until a great one pops up rather than just buying it new...... Although the new Rosegold hardware is amazing and I'll probably end up getting a bag that has it too!

I've been waiting for my first Mattie to get here (from overseas) - so excited to see it IRL!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Robinn said:


> Sarah did you sell me the sailor blue mini Mattie on bonanza? Just curious or maybe it's an awesome coincidence. I have the 2 full size bags I showed earlier in this thread and am going to receive my first mini early next week!!!!'. I will post fresh comparison shots and give my opinion on strap drop compare too. I love the Mattie, it's my favorite too bc I love pockets, organization, and the leather combo options. I envy travelers GA bag and so I have that on my to-do list!!!


 

It's MEEE!! 

I LOVE LOVE the color on the Mini Mattie (she is gorgeous) I sold you but I am NOT a satchel girl and if bags aren't crossbody, they need to fit on my shoulder comfortably.  The Mini just didn't do that for me, so I'm on the hunt for a full-size that I think I'll like.


----------



## travelerscloset

Congrats on the mini Mattie *Robinn*!!! 
I'm excited to see it on you... I'm still looking for another full size mattie.  I hope another one in a color that i like appears...



Robinn said:


> Sarah did you sell me the sailor blue mini Mattie on bonanza? Just curious or maybe it's an awesome coincidence. I have the 2 full size bags I showed earlier in this thread and am going to receive my first mini early next week!!!!'. I will post fresh comparison shots and give my opinion on strap drop compare too. I love the Mattie, it's my favorite too bc I love pockets, organization, and the leather combo options. I envy travelers GA bag and so I have that on my to-do list!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Is it the post with that lovely orchid?  Lovely touch  reminds me of Thai air  they gift the lady passengers with this kind of orchid before disembarkation...



saralaughs said:


> It's MEEE!!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE the color on the Mini Mattie (she is gorgeous) I sold you but I am NOT a satchel girl and if bags aren't crossbody, they need to fit on my shoulder comfortably. The Mini just didn't do that for me, so I'm on the hunt for a full-size that I think I'll like.


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> Is it the post with that lovely orchid? Lovely touch  reminds me of Thai air  they gift the lady passengers with this kind of orchid before disembarkation...


 

It is.  

I didn't actually take the pictures to use for sales but on a whim because of the orchid.  They were just too good not to use when I decided to put it up.


----------



## jackieusc

Does anyone have the new mattie with studded flaps and quilted pocket?  What are we calling this version? 
I REALLY want it but does it come in any other color than black?  On the RM website it is only black.


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies,
the harewood mattie that started the controversy is FINALLY here!!!!!! ........ AND SHE'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Now i finally know what minkettes mean by thick, smooshy, chewy leather (a la "old school RM") - there's nothing quite like it!!! the size, shape, brass hw, finished tassels of this mattie......


----------



## travelerscloset

Congrats *cee*! She is so beautiful! You know I'm a mattie girl, right? and I'm in love  with yours! This one you definitely need to bring when we hook up! I'm so happy for you  I can now imagine you carrying her! Gorgeous!



ceedoan said:


> hi ladies,
> the harewood mattie that started the controversy is FINALLY here!!!!!! ........ AND SHE'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Now i finally know what minkettes mean by thick, smooshy, chewy leather (a la "old school RM") - there's nothing quite like it!!! the size, shape, brass hw, finished tassels of this mattie......


----------



## Robinn

ceedoan said:


> hi ladies,
> the harewood mattie that started the controversy is FINALLY here!!!!!! ........ AND SHE'S GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Now i finally know what minkettes mean by thick, smooshy, chewy leather (a la "old school RM") - there's nothing quite like it]



Cee...  Glad to see your bag arrived in great condition!  That is beautiful!!  I want a brown one now


----------



## saralaughs

Gorgeous bag Cee!


----------



## sarahxprops

i got my first mattie today!! it's a fig/ charcoal flaps with silver hardware. the fig color is very different from my fig mac, a lot lighter, but i still love love love it!! i'll take better pics tomorrow! it's dark here, and i only have my cell phone camera!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sarahxprops said:


> i got my first mattie today!! it's a fig/ charcoal flaps with silver hardware. the fig color is very different from my fig mac, a lot lighter, but i still love love love it!! i'll take better pics tomorrow! it's dark here, and i only have my cell phone camera!



It looks beautiful despite the cam...Congratulations.


----------



## saralaughs

Oh geez Sarah.  That is just beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## Robinn

sarahxprops said:


> i got my first mattie today!! it's a fig/ charcoal flaps with silver hardware. the fig color is very different from my fig mac, a lot lighter, but i still love love love it!! i'll take better pics tomorrow! it's dark here, and i only have my cell phone camera!


 
That bag is so pretty!  Please take more pictures, and comparisons to your other Fig bag.


----------



## Robinn

Just received my Sailor Navy Mini (Saralaughs )

The bag is SO pretty.  I love the color, and I am really excited over the stripe interior.  This is my first bag with that interior!

To answer some questions about strap length.... This bag has a much shorter strap than the full size bag.  I dont think i would be able to wear it over my shoulder, but since it is a short walk in/out of the office for me, I dont mind a satchel on my arm.  

Below are some comparison photos for size against my Wine full size, including strap compares.  The bag colors appear a bit brighter than they are in real life.  The Sailor Navy is a mid-tone blue, not quite as periwinkle color as it appears in these picts.






*The straps are aligned exactly on the right side of each bag.*










With Flash:





No Flash...Closer to true color.


----------



## saralaughs

I'm so glad you like her Robinn.   Gah, seeing pics almost hurts.  The color is just so gorgeous in that style.  I'm glad she went to a loving home.


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:


> Just received my Sailor Navy Mini (Saralaughs )
> 
> The bag is SO pretty.  I love the color, and I am really excited over the stripe interior.  This is my first bag with that interior!
> 
> To answer some questions about strap length.... This bag has a much shorter strap than the full size bag.  I dont think i would be able to wear it over my shoulder, but since it is a short walk in/out of the office for me, I dont mind a satchel on my arm.
> 
> Below are some comparison photos for size against my Wine full size, including strap compares.  The bag colors appear a bit brighter than they are in real life.  The Sailor Navy is a mid-tone blue, not quite as periwinkle color as it appears in these picts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The straps are aligned exactly on the right side of each bag.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Flash...Closer to true color.





OMG!!!!! they are both gorgeous robinn!! congrats - that cute mini sailor one, i love the striped lining - so complementary to that blue! and of course, classic wine.... *sigh such a beauty!!


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies,
as most of us on here can relate, once you go RM.... well we know the rest!!! u start obsessing and turn into this RM bag fiend, searching for, losing sleep over, and purchasing these highly coveted bags....... 

i told myself i only need ONE matinee (my beloved harewood) - NOT!!! i totally lied and just pulled the trigger on a light grey w/ grey suede pullbacks mattie !!! i'm not even supposed to be looking at matties anymore!!! i'm supposed to be searching for a nikki (don't even have ONE yet) or even a MAM for heaven's sake! (don't have that either but on the BBW SO)..... :shame::shame::shame:

someone please put me on an RM ban!!!


----------



## spartancoaster

The mattie is a great and functional style and that justifies having more than one, right?  I used to own a light grey mattie, it's a great bag!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey! which one did you get?



ceedoan said:


> hi ladies,
> as most of us on here can relate, once you go RM.... well we know the rest!!! u start obsessing and turn into this RM bag fiend, searching for, losing sleep over, and purchasing these highly coveted bags.......
> 
> i told myself i only need ONE matinee (my beloved harewood) - NOT!!! i totally lied and just pulled the trigger on a light grey w/ grey suede pullbacks mattie !!! i'm not even supposed to be looking at matties anymore!!! i'm supposed to be searching for a nikki (don't even have ONE yet) or even a MAM for heaven's sake! (don't have that either but on the BBW SO)..... :shame::shame::shame:
> 
> someone please put me on an RM ban!!!


----------



## ceedoan

spartancoaster said:


> The mattie is a great and functional style and that justifies having more than one, right?  I used to own a light grey mattie, it's a great bag!



i feel less guilty, thx spartan!  



travelerscloset said:


> Hey! which one did you get?



the light grey one that was on the bay  

i'm seriously banning myself until 2012!!


----------



## Robinn

ceedoan said:


> hi ladies,
> as most of us on here can relate, once you go RM.... well we know the rest!!! u start obsessing and turn into this RM bag fiend, searching for, losing sleep over, and purchasing these highly coveted bags.......
> 
> i told myself i only need ONE matinee (my beloved harewood) - NOT!!! i totally lied and just pulled the trigger on a light grey w/ grey suede pullbacks mattie !!! i'm not even supposed to be looking at matties anymore!!! i'm supposed to be searching for a nikki (don't even have ONE yet) or even a MAM for heaven's sake! (don't have that either but on the BBW SO)..... :shame::shame::shame:
> 
> someone please put me on an RM ban!!!


 

Uhoh.  Did the reveal photos of my bag help to inspire a purchase?:lolots:
Listen, I know the feeling of wanting to stop...... but you can't.  I actually just got my bag in the mail yesterday and i am already checking out others posted online.  

I decided I like the Matinee better than any other bag, including MAB, because of all of the pocket options.  If you are a Mattiee fan, you may not want to cross over to other bags anyways!

Please post reveal photos and your mattie family when you get the new one!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Good luck on being banned!  I am supposed to be banned too!
Congrats on your new mattie! Photos, ok?



ceedoan said:


> i feel less guilty, thx spartan!
> 
> 
> 
> the light grey one that was on the bay
> 
> i'm seriously banning myself until 2012!!


----------



## ceedoan

LG mattie got here the day before turkey day. before i even opened the box, i caught a whiff of what smelled like cigarettes. unfortunately, although she was in great condition, she smelled like an ashtray.  so back she goes!! and my quest for a second mattie continues!


----------



## TaraP

ceedoan said:


> LG mattie got here the day before turkey day. before i even opened the box, i caught a whiff of what smelled like cigarettes. unfortunately, although she was in great condition, she smelled like an ashtray.  so back she goes!! and my quest for a second mattie continues!



Oh no! Total bummer! I'm sorry to hear that. I would have sent her back too.. I quit smoking a few years ago and really despise the smell now so I understand.


----------



## travelerscloset

so sorry to hear that... oh well, you'll find the perfect one 
don't kill me but I just pounced on the teal mattie that was on ebay... did you see that?



ceedoan said:


> LG mattie got here the day before turkey day. before i even opened the box, i caught a whiff of what smelled like cigarettes. unfortunately, although she was in great condition, she smelled like an ashtray.  so back she goes!! and my quest for a second mattie continues!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> so sorry to hear that... oh well, you'll find the perfect one
> don't kill me but I just pounced on the teal mattie that was on ebay... did you see that?



yeah, it was a bummer cause the bag was in such great condition physically, but to me it's worse if it smells like smoke/cigarettes cause then u have the stress of trying to get the smell out, which takes forever and it might not even work! besides, there are always new listings of great bags on bay/bonz every day 

anyway, LOL!!! great score traveler! i saw that one too (it was in my watch list!!) - congrats, WOW so how many RM's do you have now??? u need to post an updated collection pic!!!


----------



## ceedoan

TaraPep said:


> Oh no! Total bummer! I'm sorry to hear that. I would have sent her back too.. I quit smoking a few years ago and really despise the smell now so I understand.



thx Tara! good for u for quitting!!! i contacted my seller about it, i guess she's a smoker herself cause she said she didn't even notice a smell  but it was so strong it permeated through the USPS box!! but at least she was reasonable and agreed to a refund


----------



## travelerscloset

I started buying last July and these are the pieces I have accumulated in the order that I have purchased them:
1) Matinee Glazed Almond
2) MAB Charcoal Patent
3) MAC Black Quilted Patent with Signature hardware
4) MAC Navy Luxe with Signature hardware
5) Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing
6) Matinee Wine
7) MAB Royal Blue/Brown Basketweave
8) MAM Purple Haze Zip
9) MAM Black/white straw (in transit)
10) MAM Dark Red (will arrive before Xmas)
11) Matinee Teal (in transit)

The first MAC I bought in Fire Engine, I already gave to my sister.
The new Almond swing will be my xmas gift to MIL.  
I want another MAB ush:

:shame: addict?... no? ... yes? ... noh? 


ceedoan said:


> yeah, it was a bummer cause the bag was in such great condition physically, but to me it's worse if it smells like smoke/cigarettes cause then u have the stress of trying to get the smell out, which takes forever and it might not even work! besides, there are always new listings of great bags on bay/bonz every day
> 
> anyway, LOL!!! great score traveler! i saw that one too (it was in my watch list!!) - congrats, WOW so how many RM's do you have now??? u need to post an updated collection pic!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> yeah, it was a bummer cause the bag was in such great condition physically, but to me it's worse if it smells like smoke/cigarettes cause then u have the stress of trying to get the smell out, which takes forever and it might not even work! besides, there are always new listings of great bags on bay/bonz every day
> 
> anyway, LOL!!! great score traveler! i saw that one too (it was in my watch list!!) - congrats, WOW so how many RM's do you have now??? u need to post an updated collection pic!!!



That is a bummer... 
I'm lucky I hadn't been hit with a "smoked-bag" (can I use that term?)
I know nobody wants to deal with an odorous bag, but theoretically, is there no way to get the smell out? It would be a shame to covet an item so much, and to finally get one is such good condition and to have to let it go because of B-O...


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> I started buying last July and these are the pieces I have accumulated in the order that I have purchased them:
> 1) Matinee Glazed Almond
> 2) MAB Charcoal Patent
> 3) MAC Black Quilted Patent with Signature hardware
> 4) MAC Navy Luxe with Signature hardware
> 5) Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing
> 6) Matinee Wine
> 7) MAB Royal Blue/Brown Basketweave
> 8) MAM Purple Haze Zip
> 9) MAM Black/white straw (in transit)
> 10) MAM Dark Red (will arrive before Xmas)
> 11) Matinee Teal (in transit)
> 
> The first MAC I bought in Fire Engine, I already gave to my sister.
> The new Almond swing will be my xmas gift to MIL.
> I want another MAB ush:
> 
> :shame: addict?... no? ... yes? ... noh?



WOoooowww
Addict? yes! In a good way!


----------



## travelerscloset

... and Glazed Espresso Mattie that is super htf popped in eBay (I was at the right place at the right time!)... & I just had to have it  ... so there, she's #12 



rx4dsoul said:


> WOoooowww
> Addict? yes! In a good way!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> ... and Glazed Espresso Mattie that is super htf popped in eBay (I was at the right place at the right time!)... & I just had to have it  ... so there, she's #12



Haha! I rest my case!
here are my faves among the beautiful purses you have...
  purple haze zip MAM
  wine Matinee
  MAC navy luxe (haven't seen that one yet but I like the sound of that...you have it posted somewhere?)

Congratulations on such a beautiful collection.


----------



## travelerscloset

lol! Thanks rx.  You can check her out in my photo album 


rx4dsoul said:


> Haha! I rest my case!
> here are my faves among the beautiful purses you have...
> purple haze zip MAM
> wine Matinee
> MAC navy luxe (haven't seen that one yet but I like the sound of that...you have it posted somewhere?)
> 
> Congratulations on such a beautiful collection.


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> That is a bummer...
> I'm lucky I hadn't been hit with a "smoked-bag" (can I use that term?)
> I know nobody wants to deal with an odorous bag, but theoretically, is there no way to get the smell out? It would be a shame to covet an item so much, and to finally get one is such good condition and to have to let it go because of B-O...




rx - oh believe me, i read up on ALL the possible ways to get rid of the smoke/cigarette smell (there's TONS of threads on here...) - but it's such a hassle to experiment back and forth with different ways, not to mention some said it took WEEKS and didn't even get rid of it completely. yes it's gorgeous and coveted, but the smell alone IMO makes it even worse than a bag that's scuffed up. i don't have the patience! plus mattie has so many pockets i'd literally have to dunk her in a vat of baking soda, coffee beans, FRIDGE IT, CitrusMagic, activated charcoal, LMB bag candies, volcano rocks, (these are some of the suggestions...hehe) and leave her outside for days/weeks to even have a chance!! LG mattie has the floral lining and my harewood has floral too, this way it gives me an excuse to look for another one in a different lining 

besides, there are new listings every day of gorgeous bags still in EUC or good condition who don't smell..... like my new-to-me almond MAB with CC lining for example! she's old school, gorgeous, AND no smell - she's perfect!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> I started buying last July and these are the pieces I have accumulated in the order that I have purchased them:
> 1) Matinee Glazed Almond
> 2) MAB Charcoal Patent
> 3) MAC Black Quilted Patent with Signature hardware
> 4) MAC Navy Luxe with Signature hardware
> 5) Pearlized Grey Quilted Swing
> 6) Matinee Wine
> 7) MAB Royal Blue/Brown Basketweave
> 8) MAM Purple Haze Zip
> 9) MAM Black/white straw (in transit)
> 10) MAM Dark Red (will arrive before Xmas)
> 11) Matinee Teal (in transit)
> 
> The first MAC I bought in Fire Engine, I already gave to my sister.
> The new Almond swing will be my xmas gift to MIL.
> I want another MAB ush:
> 
> :shame: addict?... no? ... yes? ... noh?




traveler,
have u posted in that RM addicts thread!! cause you should!!  wow, i didn't even realize u bought a black/white straw MAM - when did this happen? i thought i was pretty up to date with the bags you bought! haha! i should post on there too - i'm an RM fiene!!! it's like my starbucks, i drink it every day or else my world doesn't go round.....


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey, I did post there already, lol!
Guess what?! I was in the right place at the right time... a Glazed Espress Mattie appeared in eBay awhile ago and I snagged it!!! It's one of my ultimate HG!... I feel RM content now, well, almost 



ceedoan said:


> traveler,
> have u posted in that RM addicts thread!! cause you should!!  wow, i didn't even realize u bought a black/white straw MAM - when did this happen? i thought i was pretty up to date with the bags you bought! haha! i should post on there too - i'm an RM fiene!!! it's like my starbucks, i drink it every day or else my world doesn't go round.....


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:


> Hey, I did post there already, lol!
> Guess what?! I was in the right place at the right time... a Glazed Espress Mattie appeared in eBay awhile ago and I snagged it!!! It's one of my ultimate HG!... I feel RM content now, well, almost


 

WOW you got a GE AND TEAL Matties?  Holy cow.  I'm jealous. Or maybe I should thank you for buying them so I didnt.  I saw the teal one a few weeks ago, she was starting the bids at $70 or so and I was going to watch it until it's final day so I could bid at last minute, then it disappeared.

As far as bag smell.... One bag I bought had a minor musty odor, and I'm storing dryer sheets in the bag to absorb the smell.  But I would totally bail on a smoky bag, how GROSS!  Sorry to hear about that.

Side note--did you see the brown Matinee that is listed as "Manatee" on ebay?  I had to laugh at that...  This bag looks like it's been beaten up or kept balled up or else I might be tempted.  Plus, I only love the dual leather matties.... it would at least have to have Suede. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c09f9c6b


----------



## Robinn

I want to make a list like Travelers..... I need to confess my sins here too.  Or maybe I should post this in the addicts page too....but I am having the most fun looking for Matties these days.  Here is my binge, in order of acquisition:

1)  Chocolate Cupid (bought in Sept 2011 OSS)
2)  Violet/Lavendar Mattinee
3)  Wine Mattinee
4)  BBW / Purple zip MAC full size
5)  Teal Mini Mac
6)  Wine Mini Mac (recent RM web exclusive)
7)  Almond w/Red Zip MAB full
8)  Salior Mini Mattinee 
9)  Yellow Racy (from NYSS)
10)  Snake MAC (from NYSS)
11)  Purple Python MAM  (in transit, hope I like it)
**Currently seeking perfect MAM **

Honorable Mentions / purchased & rejected:
-)  Red Affair (still own it...doesnt count, I'm selling it...too small)
-)  Red MAC (returned...bought the BBW MAC instead)
-)  Almond 3-zip Rocker (still own, returning it b/c too small)
-)  Fine Wine MAM (returned it... now i'm not sure WHY)
-)  Beige Pink MAM (Returned it, didnt like leather variation & scratching)

The sad thing is, I'm sure the lists above are incomplete.

Cee---What's your list?  I see that you've been on a tear recently as well.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Robinn, an email from the Teal Mattie seller (who is from Canada) greeted me this morning... I actually struck a deal with her for 200CAD inclusive of shipping cost.  When she checked with her post office, it turns out that the shipping cost is way higher than what she has assumed and we both could not cover the difference. So, I'll just ask for a refund and that Teal Mattie will go back to the market! Oh well, I guess she's not for me...

On the smelly bag issue, I once bought a purse for such a good deal and thought I could do something about the smoke smell BUT it just wont go away.  I tried to carry her and see if I can bear but I just couldn't so I sold her off to someone who didn't mind.

Oh yeah, I saw the "manatee", too funny! This seller also has a listing with a photo of dark gray but with description for dark brown. What turned me off with that listing is the seller feedback --- I'm too whimpy to take a risk on sellers with those feedback.  



Robinn said:


> WOW you got a GE AND TEAL Matties? Holy cow. I'm jealous. Or maybe I should thank you for buying them so I didnt. I saw the teal one a few weeks ago, she was starting the bids at $70 or so and I was going to watch it until it's final day so I could bid at last minute, then it disappeared.
> 
> As far as bag smell.... One bag I bought had a minor musty odor, and I'm storing dryer sheets in the bag to absorb the smell. But I would totally bail on a smoky bag, how GROSS! Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> Side note--did you see the brown Matinee that is listed as "Manatee" on ebay? I had to laugh at that... This bag looks like it's been beaten up or kept balled up or else I might be tempted. Plus, I only love the dual leather matties.... it would at least have to have Suede. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c09f9c6b


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! I'm drooling over your list!  If I didn't have my list I'd perhaps have a list EXACTLY like yours! 

... you sold your Fine Wine MAM?!  perhaps you sold her because at the back of your mind you don't want to have another wine?



Robinn said:


> I want to make a list like Travelers..... I need to confess my sins here too. Or maybe I should post this in the addicts page too....but I am having the most fun looking for Matties these days. Here is my binge, in order of acquisition:
> 
> 1) Chocolate Cupid (bought in Sept 2011 OSS)
> 2) Violet/Lavendar Mattinee
> 3) Wine Mattinee
> 4) BBW / Purple zip MAC full size
> 5) Teal Mini Mac
> 6) Wine Mini Mac (recent RM web exclusive)
> 7) Almond w/Red Zip MAB full
> 8) Salior Mini Mattinee
> 9) Yellow Racy (from NYSS)
> 10) Snake MAC (from NYSS)
> 11) Purple Python MAM (in transit, hope I like it)
> **Currently seeking perfect MAM **
> 
> Honorable Mentions / purchased & rejected:
> -) Red Affair (still own it...doesnt count, I'm selling it...too small)
> -) Red MAC (returned...bought the BBW MAC instead)
> -) Almond 3-zip Rocker (still own, returning it b/c too small)
> -) Fine Wine MAM (returned it... now i'm not sure WHY)
> -) Beige Pink MAM (Returned it, didnt like leather variation & scratching)
> 
> The sad thing is, I'm sure the lists above are incomplete.
> 
> Cee---What's your list? I see that you've been on a tear recently as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> rx - oh believe me, i read up on ALL the possible ways to get rid of the smoke/cigarette smell (there's TONS of threads on here...) - but it's such a hassle
> 
> besides, there are new listings every day of gorgeous bags still in EUC or good condition who don't smell..... like my new-to-me almond MAB with CC lining for example! she's old school, gorgeous, AND no smell - she's perfect!!



Haha ditch it ASAP then! LOL


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Hey, I did post there already, lol!
> Guess what?! I was in the right place at the right time... a Glazed Espress Mattie appeared in eBay awhile ago and I snagged it!!! It's one of my ultimate HG!... I feel RM content now, well, almost




WHAT?!?!?!! OMG!!! wow CONGRATS traveler, i know how it feels when u see a HG bag pop up and u get it!! it will be a great addition to your already wonderful mattie family!!! yay! of course post pics/mod shots when she arrives!! ever since LG mattie fell through, i've been looking at other shades of gray mattie (dark gray, stonewash blue (looks gray in some lighting).... and i've fallen in love with FIG mattie - not the new versions but old school FIG with that thick chewy leather (just like on the MAB, nikki, and MAC)  FIG is already on my wish-list, but it seems like the matinee version is very rare.....


----------



## Coach12

Hi ladies I have a chance to obtain a Ruby Matinee with the silver flaps and black and white floral lining, from 2007. Tell me what you all think of it. Should I go for it or pass.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:


> Hi Robinn, an email from the Teal Mattie seller (who is from Canada) greeted me this morning... I actually struck a deal with her for 200CAD inclusive of shipping cost.  When she checked with her post office, it turns out that the shipping cost is way higher than what she has assumed and we both could not cover the difference. So, I'll just ask for a refund and that Teal Mattie will go back to the market! Oh well, I guess she's not for me...


 
Sorry to hear the Teal didn't work out.  If it is meant to be, she'll come into your life one day. 



Coach12 said:


> Hi ladies I have a chance to obtain a Ruby Matinee with the silver flaps and black and white floral lining, from 2007. Tell me what you all think of it. Should I go for it or pass.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I have not seen Ruby in real life....but the metallic flaps of the Ruby bag should be lovely.  I would say YES, but it depends on how the color would fit into your existing bag collection.

As a side note--Someone please buy the Elephant Mattie on 'bay.  I am seriously tempted by it, even though I really want a dark deep brown or dark gray for my next.  I should go put all of my credit cards in an envelope and mail them to myself to stop the purchasing.  Oh shzt...too many websites (including paypal) save my CC # for me, so that wouldnt even work.


----------



## travelerscloset

Yeah!!! I'm truly ecstatic about GE Mattie!!! I was delirious when I saw it and fumbled & tumbled while I was clicking the BIN... hahaha!

I know, right?!  there are so many Mattie colors that are TDF!!! But they are just too hard to come by 



ceedoan said:


> WHAT?!?!?!! OMG!!! wow CONGRATS traveler, i know how it feels when u see a HG bag pop up and u get it!! it will be a great addition to your already wonderful mattie family!!! yay! of course post pics/mod shots when she arrives!! ever since LG mattie fell through, i've been looking at other shades of gray mattie (dark gray, stonewash blue (looks gray in some lighting).... and i've fallen in love with FIG mattie - not the new versions but old school FIG with that thick chewy leather (just like on the MAB, nikki, and MAC)  FIG is already on my wish-list, but it seems like the matinee version is very rare.....


 

Yup, I guess it was me wanting another colored Mattie than really wanting the Teal.

Oh my, the Elephant Mattie is tempting! I'm in the same boat --- I hope I could muster enough control to hold on to my credit!!!  I must!!! lol



Robinn said:


> Sorry to hear the Teal didn't work out. If it is meant to be, she'll come into your life one day.
> 
> I have not seen Ruby in real life....but the metallic flaps of the Ruby bag should be lovely. I would say YES, but it depends on how the color would fit into your existing bag collection.
> 
> *As a side note--Someone please buy the Elephant Mattie on 'bay. I am seriously tempted by it, even though I really want a dark deep brown or dark gray for my next. I should go put all of my credit cards in an envelope and mail them to myself to stop the purchasing. Oh shzt...too many websites (including paypal) save my CC # for me, so that wouldnt even work*.


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Yeah!!! I'm truly ecstatic about GE Mattie!!! I was delirious when I saw it and fumbled & tumbled while I was clicking the BIN... hahaha!
> 
> I know, right?!  there are so many Mattie colors that are TDF!!! But they are just too hard to come by
> 
> Yup, I guess it was me wanting another colored Mattie than really wanting the Teal.
> 
> Oh my, the Elephant Mattie is tempting! I'm in the same boat --- I hope I could muster enough control to hold on to my credit!!!  I must!!! lol



I think I'm just as excited to see your GE Mattie as u are traveler!!!! I would scream out loud if FIG or Stonewash blue Mattie ever popped up anywhere and would FAINT if my UHG Nikki popped up!!! Then I would wake myself up quickly to BIN!!


----------



## saralaughs

There is a FIG Mattie on the Bay Cee.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130577583903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Don't know if she's as 'old school' as you're looking for though.


----------



## sarahxprops

saralaughs said:
			
		

> There is a FIG Mattie on the Bay Cee.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130577583903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Don't know if she's as 'old school' as you're looking for though.



I have this bag, and the fig is a lot lighter than the other fig bag I have- the flaps are closer to fig at times than the body is (different light, etc). Not that I don't love it!!!


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> There is a FIG Mattie on the Bay Cee.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130577583903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Don't know if she's as 'old school' as you're looking for though.



thanks sara! i saw this bag and while it's gorgeous, i'm looking for the elusive old school FIG with suede flaps. i've only seen one post about it on the mattie thread so it seems like this one is very rare and very hard to come by.... but there's another HG mattie i want as well - stonewash blue! i'm trying very hard to be patient and wait for these babies to pop up..... :wondering oh and of course, i would  if wine nikki w/paisley lining ever popped up!!  don't think i forgot about your GORGEOUS AMAZING WINE NIKKI!!!


----------



## MAGJES

ceedoan said:


> thanks sara! i saw this bag and while it's gorgeous, i'm looking for the elusive old school FIG with suede flaps. i've only seen one post about it on the mattie thread so it seems like this one is very rare and very hard to come by.... but there's another HG mattie i want as well - stonewash blue! i'm trying very hard to be patient and wait for these babies to pop up..... :wondering oh and of course, i would  if wine nikki w/paisley lining ever popped up!!  don't think i forgot about your GORGEOUS AMAZING WINE NIKKI!!!


 
I owned a FIG mattie at one time and it's really a great neutral color. I remember selling it because I also own the old school light grey mattie and those were practically the same color grey just very different textures. Since Lt. Grey mattie was the very first mattie I ever owned I couldn't let that one go......I adore that bag.

I digress...... what I'm trying to say........is that if FIG never pops up then a light grey mattie is a great second choice. I love mine!


----------



## ceedoan

MAGJES said:


> I owned a FIG mattie at one time and it's really a great neutral color. I remember selling it because I also own the old school light grey mattie and those were practically the same color grey just very different textures. Since Lt. Grey mattie was the very first mattie I ever owned I couldn't let that one go......I adore that bag.
> 
> I digress...... what I'm trying to say........is that if FIG never pops up then a light grey mattie is a great second choice. I love mine!



magjes - thanks for the advice!!  i'm glad to know that FIG mattie is not just a FIGment () of my imagination and that it's out there!!! i recently won a LG mattie on ebay in such amazing condition but unfortunately had to return it bc of a strong smoke/cigarette smell  good to know FIG is very similar IRL!! it seems LG will be easier to come by!! btw... i've seen all your matties in your collection thread - might i just add.....  u own ALL the coveted colors!!!!!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Yup, I have my own UHG Mattie that I would like (well, two actually)...Black and Blue Suede and the Shopbob exclusive Purple with Red Seude.


----------



## sarahxprops

I'm sure I'll never find my HG Mattie- army green w/ black flaps- so perfect.  Never have found one for sale


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> Yup, I have my own UHG Mattie that I would like (well, two actually)...Black and Blue Suede and the Shopbob exclusive Purple with Red Seude.



sara - black/blue suede - TDF!!! it would be on my list too but im already on the BBW SO (don't want multiple black bags) and i didn't even know there was a thing as purple + red suede - wow that sounds gorgy!!




sarahxprops said:


> I'm sure I'll never find my HG Mattie- army green w/ black flaps- so perfect.  Never have found one for sale



sarah - i didn't even know army green + black existed!!! sounds like another awesome combo!!! 

well ladies, i guess all 3 of us are in the same boat - looking for rare, HTF matties!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh I hope all our HG Matties pop up!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> Oh I hope all our HG Matties pop up!



TRAVELER!!! is that GE MATTIE I SEE ON YOUR AVATAR!??!?!!! did u post pics!??!!! where?? how come i haven't seen them!!! omg you're holding me in suspense here......


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi cee, Yup that's a GE Mattie...I just borrowed the photo of my seller  She will be with me in a couplbe of weeks 



ceedoan said:


> TRAVELER!!! is that GE MATTIE I SEE ON YOUR AVATAR!??!?!!! did u post pics!??!!! where?? how come i haven't seen them!!! omg you're holding me in suspense here......


----------



## saralaughs

Cee, here is another Minkette's picture of the Purple/Red Seude...

It's the furthest back.


----------



## travelerscloset

Smooshy goodness!!!! Beautiful!



saralaughs said:


> Cee, here is another Minkette's picture of the Purple/Red Seude...
> 
> It's the furthest back.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Glazed Espresso just arrived!*






*My triplets:* *Glazed Almond,* *Wine* *and **Glazed Espresso...*


----------



## VydaVeda

*Travelers*...... she is_ soooooo _pretty!!! Love the group shot!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *Glazed Espresso just arrived!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My triplets:* *Glazed Almond,* *Wine* *and **Glazed Espresso...*



traveler - i already commented on your reveal thread but they're just so GORGEOUS i had to comment again!!! SOOOOO AHHMAZING!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Vyda*!  It is extremely pretty! The leather is scrumptious and I'm intoxicated with its leather smell!


VydaVeda said:


> *Travelers*...... she is_ soooooo _pretty!!! Love the group shot!


 



ceedoan said:


> traveler - i already commented on your reveal thread but they're just so GORGEOUS i had to comment again!!! SOOOOO AHHMAZING!!!


----------



## Robinn

Travelers............  You are making me crave another Mattie.  And I haven't given proper attention to my own Mattie trifecta.  I think I'm going to go change into the Sailor bag for tomorrow in honor of this thread.  I will try to scrape up some patience from somewhere in my quest for the great GE bag.


----------



## Robinn

In a side note---- has anyone bought the new Matinee?  Has anyone even SEEN the bag?  (Quilt/Stud black version)

I have never seen the bag in person, and I dont even know that i'd be interested enough to order it to test it out...... I'd love to see real pictures plus modeling of the bag though.  

I seriously mourn the fact that I did not know of RM 2-3 years ago when that bag was being produced and fun colors were readily available.  Now I have to just wait to see what appears.


----------



## cola262

Robinn said:
			
		

> In a side note---- has anyone bought the new Matinee?  Has anyone even SEEN the bag?  (Quilt/Stud black version)
> 
> I have never seen the bag in person, and I dont even know that i'd be interested enough to order it to test it out...... I'd love to see real pictures plus modeling of the bag though.
> 
> I seriously mourn the fact that I did not know of RM 2-3 years ago when that bag was being produced and fun colors were readily available.  Now I have to just wait to see what appears.



Robin I feel the same way 
Maybe you can buy the matinee on my obsessions boutique and give us a report? >


----------



## saralaughs

Robinn said:


> In a side note---- has anyone bought the new Matinee? Has anyone even SEEN the bag? (Quilt/Stud black version)
> 
> I have never seen the bag in person, and I dont even know that i'd be interested enough to order it to test it out...... I'd love to see real pictures plus modeling of the bag though.
> 
> I seriously mourn the fact that I did not know of RM 2-3 years ago when that bag was being produced and fun colors were readily available. Now I have to just wait to see what appears.


 

I haven't Robin.  To be honest, I'm not interested.  I don't like it.

I do have a Glazed Almond Mattie on the way though!  Whoohooo!


----------



## merriweather

I'm very new to RM and the new Matinee is one of the first RM purses I saw on her website and fell in love with. Seeing it at such a good price on my obsessions has me considering purchasing it. If I do (i'll be deciding in the next few days) I will let you ladies know and post pictures.


----------



## travelerscloset

Mattie is an unbelievable style! I know a GE bag will come your way!



Robinn said:


> Travelers............  You are making me crave another Mattie.  And I haven't given proper attention to my own Mattie trifecta.  I think I'm going to go change into the Sailor bag for tomorrow in honor of this thread.  I will try to scrape up some patience from somewhere in my quest for the great GE bag.


----------



## cola262

merriweather said:
			
		

> I'm very new to RM and the new Matinee is one of the first RM purses I saw on her website and fell in love with. Seeing it at such a good price on my obsessions has me considering purchasing it. If I do (i'll be deciding in the next few days) I will let you ladies know and post pictures.



It seems the price dropped more. Now it's 495 on MOB. Plus 40%


----------



## merriweather

cola262 said:


> It seems the price dropped more. Now it's 495 on MOB. Plus 40%



Wow! I am so glad you told me that! I am definitely going to get it now


----------



## saralaughs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280794739129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please, someone.  Talk. Me. Down.


----------



## sarahxprops

saralaughs said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280794739129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Please, someone.  Talk. Me. Down.



hahaha i was just drooling over that!!! but i'm determined to find the dark gray mini so i'm behaving!  but it is sooo hot!


----------



## saralaughs

sarahxprops said:


> hahaha i was just drooling over that!!! but i'm determined to find the dark gray mini so i'm behaving! but it is sooo hot!


 
You're no help!     You're supposed to tell me that I can wait and that it will pop up again; maybe for cheaper, etc, etc.


----------



## travelerscloset

There's no use fighting it *sarah*... 


saralaughs said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280794739129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Please, someone. Talk. Me. Down.


----------



## saralaughs

Help?

I came to the wrong ladies for that, didn't I? HAHAH!


----------



## sarahxprops

saralaughs said:


> You're no help!     You're supposed to tell me that I can wait and that it will pop up again; maybe for cheaper, etc, etc.



ummm...yeah, i'm no help there, hahaha.


----------



## travelerscloset

saralaughs said:


> Help?
> I came to the wrong ladies for that, didn't I? HAHAH!


----------



## saralaughs

You ladies are my sort of people.


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *sara*, have you received your GA Mattie?  How do you like it?


saralaughs said:


> You ladies are my sort of people.


----------



## saralaughs

I did Travelers, and she is goregous!  I LOVE HER.  OMG.  The mattie is just my type of bag, you know?  Different and unique, yet gorgeous and functional.  She'll be staying with me for now and I will be looking for sisters for her.  I'm happy to say the straps are a comfortable fit on my shoulder.


----------



## travelerscloset

I knew you'd like her!!! We're now certified bag twins! ...ehem.. photos pls...




saralaughs said:


> I did Travelers, and she is goregous! I LOVE HER. OMG. The mattie is just my type of bag, you know? Different and unique, yet gorgeous and functional. She'll be staying with me for now and I will be looking for sisters for her. I'm happy to say the straps are a comfortable fit on my shoulder.


----------



## saralaughs

Soon, soon.  I'm still trying to work on catching up to my current collection in my thread! LOL!


----------



## travelerscloset

... the suspense is killing me!!!


saralaughs said:


> Soon, soon. I'm still trying to work on catching up to my current collection in my thread! LOL!


----------



## saralaughs

Glazed Almond Mattie!

I have to say, I LOVE old school Matties, where RM had the seude in the pockets and such?  LOVE that.  Why did she have to stop/change some of the things that really made her bags stand out above the rest?  The little touches really matter to most people, you know?


----------



## travelerscloset

I second that, bag twin! 



saralaughs said:


> Glazed Almond Mattie!
> 
> I have to say, I LOVE old school Matties, where RM had the seude in the pockets and such? LOVE that. Why did she have to stop/change some of the things that really made her bags stand out above the rest? The little touches really matter to most people, you know?


----------



## saralaughs




----------



## spartancoaster

saralaughs said:


> Glazed Almond Mattie!
> 
> I have to say, I LOVE old school Matties, where RM had the seude in the pockets and such?  LOVE that.  Why did she have to stop/change some of the things that really made her bags stand out above the rest?  The little touches really matter to most people, you know?



Gorgeous!!  I love the old school matties with suede.  I have 2 and need more!!


----------



## saralaughs

spartancoaster said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the old school matties with suede. I have 2 and need more!!


 

Which other do you have, may I ask?


----------



## spartancoaster

I have a stonewash blue mattie with silver hw!!


----------



## saralaughs

spartancoaster said:


> I have a stonewash blue mattie with silver hw!!


 

Oh my!  Talk about oldies but goodies!  Lovely Mattie collection you got going on!


----------



## saralaughs

I may have a new baby coming my way.


----------



## Sley16

spartancoaster said:


> I have a stonewash blue mattie with silver hw!!


 
ooh, very nice.  LOVE this combo.  



saralaughs said:


> I may have a new baby coming my way.


 
 Yay, the evolution continues! Can't wait to see this one in your thread!


----------



## saralaughs

I just can't wait to see it!  If it is what I think it is, then HOLY RARE RM BATMAN.  I'm just concerned about the condition.  We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Tigistylist

spartancoaster said:


> I have a stonewash blue mattie with silver hw!!


 
AHHHHHHH! YUM! You are in AZ right? Might need to sneak over and pet Mattie.


----------



## saralaughs

There is a BERRY MATTIE in my house.   And she's in better condition than I hoped for!!


----------



## travelerscloset

wohoo!!! Where did you score it!!!!??? You lucky you!!!! Mod shots! Mod shots! Mod shots! 



saralaughs said:


> There is a BERRY MATTIE in my house.  And she's in better condition than I hoped for!!


----------



## saralaughs

eBay sweets.   She was listed as a wine/burgandy matinee (with horrible pics posted) but I asked for additional pics and spied the chocolate pullbacks and saw the condition was better than depicted on this listing.


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh yes, I remember seeing it! You snagged it for such a good deal!!!!!!!! 
... waiting on the reveal/mod shots now 



saralaughs said:


> eBay sweets.  She was listed as a wine/burgandy matinee (with horrible pics posted) but I asked for additional pics and spied the chocolate pullbacks and saw the condition was better than depicted on this listing.


----------



## saralaughs

I'll see what I can come up with tonight.


----------



## travelerscloset

saralaughs said:


> I'll see what I can come up with tonight.


----------



## spartancoaster

saralaughs said:


> There is a BERRY MATTIE in my house.   And she's in better condition than I hoped for!!



I saw that and knew it was a berry mattie.  I was afraid of the condition of it, but it sounds like it's good.  Congrats and I want to see pics!


----------



## saralaughs

spartancoaster said:


> I saw that and knew it was a berry mattie. I was afraid of the condition of it, but it sounds like it's good. Congrats and I want to see pics!


 
I knew I couldn't be the only one who knew.   The condition is actually very, very good!  I was pleasantly surprised.  She just needed a bit of a spruce up.  Handles are a bit darker than the bag but not as bad as I thought they were either.

Pics tonight hopefully!


----------



## MAGJES

The summer before last I bought a Berry Mattie on ebay in horrible condition but thought I was buying a Wine Matte in perfect condition. They had stolen pics of a Wine Mattie from another member and posted them in their listing. The Berry leather was fantastic but the bag was is sour shape. The handles were pretty gross. I had to file a SNAD to get my money back. The seller didn't understand that they did anything wrong by using another person's pictures.
Hopefully your bag looks great  - I liked the Berry leather - it was thick and chewy!


----------



## saralaughs

A pic...just to tide anyone waiting over til I can get some time to post more.


----------



## Robinn

WOW! We need lining and Flip-Flap photos too.  Minkie fans cannot be satiated with just a peek!!!

Do you have anything wine or another red tone to compare to the Berry?

That is a great steal you got on ebay.  I love sellers who dont know the value they have....but from those photos I thought it wasnt in good shape.  I'm glad you did the followup and scored your mattie!!


----------



## Code Blue

saralaughs said:


> A pic...just to tide anyone waiting over til I can get some time to post more.



Congrats!  I saw that Mattie and knew it was Berry. Hope you're loving it!


----------



## saralaughs

I didn't know what kind of shape it was in either Robin but decided to take the chance based on the other photos I got from the seller and the questions I asked.

I do have my Wine Nikki I can do comparisions with at a later date, if you'd like.

Here are a couple more:






Glazed Almond and Berry together:






And a (blurry) Mod shot, for now:






More later ladies!


----------



## spartancoaster

Beautiful!!


----------



## Robinn

saralaughs said:


> I didn't know what kind of shape it was in either Robin but decided to take the chance based on the other photos I got from the seller and the questions I asked.
> 
> I do have my Wine Nikki I can do comparisions with at a later date, if you'd like.


 
OHHHH!!!!!!!!!  That's a perfect purpley, plummy red tone!  SO NICE!  I dont think i have seen nearly enough Berry bags in these RM threads.


----------



## saralaughs

And one more for now. 






The only thing that was really wrong with the bag was the lining (which I have since cleaned to looking close to new) and the handles.  The handles are darkened but are still firm, not sticky, and don't really bother me on this bag as much.  I guess because they almost go with the deep Berry leather?  They don't look dirty, which I think darkened handles can do on lighter colors.  These handles almost give me a sense of an ombre-ish type thing.

Or maybe I'm making excuses because I really love the bag. :shame:

ETA:  Thanks Code Blue and SpartanCoaster!


----------



## Fashion1

Very pretty, especially in the Mattie style. I have a Berry MAB and it is one of my faves - very thick, chewy, durable and all around amazing. My handles are a little darker than the rest of the bag too and it was never used when I got her, so I think that's characteristic of the Berry leather.


----------



## Robinn

What is the lining?  You dont have to show picts if she's tired from the cleaning or shy....I'm just curious about what is hidden on the bag.

And dont make excuses.  Love it for all its' unique qualities !!


----------



## saralaughs

Fashion1 said:


> Very pretty, especially in the Mattie style. I have a Berry MAB and it is one of my faves - very thick, chewy, durable and all around amazing. My handles are a little darker than the rest of the bag too and it was never used when I got her, so I think that's characteristic of the Berry leather.


 

Thanks so much Fashion!  Your pics of your MAB (combined with Scoobie's Tess) are what helped my leap of faith on this purchase!  Berry leather is so, so lovely.  Definitely thick, smooth, chewy, and all around glorious!


----------



## saralaughs

Robinn said:


> What is the lining? You dont have to show picts if she's tired from the cleaning or shy....I'm just curious about what is hidden on the bag.
> 
> And dont make excuses. Love it for all its' unique qualities !!


 
Black and white floral.  And no worries!  Pics in all her glory will be presented in my thread at a later date.  This is just what I had time for tonight.  And I was SO surprised that the seude pullbacks are in GREAT condition as well!  Hardly any zipper marks, even!


----------



## ceedoan

saralaughs said:


> I didn't know what kind of shape it was in either Robin but decided to take the chance based on the other photos I got from the seller and the questions I asked.
> 
> I do have my Wine Nikki I can do comparisions with at a later date, if you'd like.
> 
> Here are a couple more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glazed Almond and Berry together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a (blurry) Mod shot, for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later ladies!





wow!! berry is SO pretty sara!! i love both your matties!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Thanks Cee!  Her 'spruce' up is done and I'm carrying her today.  OMG, she's gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful!


saralaughs said:


> And one more for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that was really wrong with the bag was the lining (which I have since cleaned to looking close to new) and the handles. The handles are darkened but are still firm, not sticky, and don't really bother me on this bag as much. I guess because they almost go with the deep Berry leather? They don't look dirty, which I think darkened handles can do on lighter colors. These handles almost give me a sense of an ombre-ish type thing.
> 
> Or maybe I'm making excuses because I really love the bag. :shame:
> 
> ETA: Thanks Code Blue and SpartanCoaster!


----------



## ceedoan

wow, there are THREE elephant matties (one with FDL lining!!! omg omg) AND a sage/sand mattie on bonz right now......  why are all these OS babies being listed when i'm on a major major ban right now?!?!??!?! WHYYYYYYYYYYY?!??!?!!


----------



## MAGJES

ceedoan said:


> wow, there are THREE elephant matties (one with FDL lining!!! omg omg) AND a sage/sand mattie on bonz right now......  why are all these OS babies being listed when i'm on a major major ban right now?!?!??!?! WHYYYYYYYYYYY?!??!?!!


 

The elephant leather is very very stiff. I don't think it's for everyone. The FDL lining is gorgerous though. 
LOVE the sage one!  Now that's a very very soft leather!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I keep thinking about trying another mattie, but in a softer leather.
I adore the black with blue suede flaps, teal or dk brown lambskin.  Ohhhh, or what about the sample sale distressed gray!


----------



## MJDaisy

saralaughs said:


> Glazed Almond Mattie!
> 
> I have to say, I LOVE old school Matties, where RM had the seude in the pockets and such?  LOVE that.  Why did she have to stop/change some of the things that really made her bags stand out above the rest?  The little touches really matter to most people, you know?



do matties not come with suede flaps anymore? i haven't followed new rm bags for a while....


----------



## Robinn

Ok...who's going to do it?  And by "it" I mean, the beautiful bag on ebay.

That's on my list. But I am :banned:.. and trying to decide if I like the full size bag.

Side note---> I always hate when sellers do 7 day listings.  It totally takes away my ability to impulse shop.


----------



## travelerscloset

Robinn said:


> Ok...who's going to do it? And by "it" I mean, the beautiful bag on ebay.
> 
> That's on my list. But I am :banned:.. and trying to decide if I like the full size bag.
> 
> Side note---> I always hate when sellers do 7 day listings. It totally takes away my ability to impulse shop.


----------



## sarahxprops

What is/ was it? My phone eBay is acting up!!


----------



## Robinn

sarahxprops said:


> What is/ was it? My phone eBay is acting up!!


 Dark Gray full sized Mattie.  Starting bid $149, but 7 day auction.

Did you post photos of your Mini yet ?????  I woud DIE for that one too.


----------



## sarahxprops

Robinn said:
			
		

> Dark Gray full sized Mattie.  Starting bid $149, but 7 day auction.
> 
> Did you post photos of your Mini yet ?????  I woud DIE for that one too.



I did, in the new purchases thread. I'm carrying her now- I think it's my favorite  ever, even more so than the full size!!


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:


> Ok...who's going to do it?  And by "it" I mean, the beautiful bag on ebay.
> 
> That's on my list. But I am :banned:.. and trying to decide if I like the full size bag.
> 
> Side note---> I always hate when sellers do 7 day listings.  It totally takes away my ability to impulse shop.





travelerscloset said:


>



ladies, i saw this too!!


----------



## sarahxprops

Bad pic in Barnes & noble, but she's so hot!!


----------



## Esquared72

sarahxprops said:
			
		

> Bad pic in Barnes & noble, but she's so hot!!



She's seriously the cutest thing ever! Can't wait for my Mattie to arrive - currently projected for Thursday. I'm dying over here!!


----------



## Robinn

sarahxprops said:


> View attachment 1589222
> 
> 
> Bad pic in Barnes & noble, but she's so hot!!


 
Oh MAN!  I saw your photos in another thread and I'm completely in love!!!  That is a GREAT bag!

 I'm currently having a love affair with my Sailor mini.  Here's a pict from this morning that I posted in another thread.


----------



## Robinn

On an unrealted note... there are FINALLY 'real' photos of the new style of Mattie available from an Ebay seller.  Uh.... Just as I suspected, I'm NOT feeling it at all.

Wouldnt it have been cool if she made a Basket Weave version with BW Flaps and pockets?  The gold spikes, i'm not feelin' at all.

*Credit to below photos goes to ebay seller "celebrity.stylist"*


----------



## MJDaisy

omg EW that is absolutely hideous.


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> On an unrealted note... there are FINALLY 'real' photos of the new style of Mattie available from an Ebay seller.  Uh.... Just as I suspected, I'm NOT feeling it at all.
> 
> Wouldnt it have been cool if she made a Basket Weave version with BW Flaps and pockets?  The gold spikes, i'm not feelin' at all.
> 
> Credit to below photos goes to ebay seller "celebrity.stylist"



Ugh. Not feeling that. Way too busy.


----------



## MJDaisy

it kind of looks like a bad Rocco inspired bag


----------



## travelerscloset

I cannot do this... it's beyond me... it's like a deadly weapon... 



Robinn said:


> On an unrealted note... there are FINALLY 'real' photos of the new style of Mattie available from an Ebay seller. Uh.... Just as I suspected, I'm NOT feeling it at all.
> 
> Wouldnt it have been cool if she made a Basket Weave version with BW Flaps and pockets? The gold spikes, i'm not feelin' at all.
> 
> *Credit to below photos goes to ebay seller "celebrity.stylist"*


----------



## sarahxprops

Robinn said:


> Oh MAN!  I saw your photos in another thread and I'm completely in love!!!  That is a GREAT bag!
> 
> I'm currently having a love affair with my Sailor mini.  Here's a pict from this morning that I posted in another thread.



what a great color!! minis are so great!! all matinees are, haha. i'm smitten.


----------



## saralaughs

sarahxprops said:


> View attachment 1589222
> 
> 
> Bad pic in Barnes & noble, but she's so hot!!


 
OMFG.  I DIE!

And Robin.  The full sized has my eye as well.  I love you Travelers, but damn it's in nice shape and that would complete my Mattie collection.


----------



## sarahxprops

saralaughs said:


> OMFG.  I DIE!
> 
> And Robin.  The full sized has my eye as well.  I love you Travelers, but damn it's in nice shape and that would complete my Mattie collection.



thanks! she's totally my baby!!


----------



## MJDaisy

this thread always inspires me to bring back my thunder grey mattie. using it today


----------



## saralaughs

MJDaisy said:


> this thread always inspires me to bring back my thunder grey mattie. using it today


 
Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## travelerscloset

LOL! Oh my goodness... Robinn saw this coming... here we go...  



saralaughs said:


> OMFG. I DIE!
> 
> And Robin. The full sized has my eye as well. I love you Travelers, but damn it's in nice shape and that would complete my Mattie collection.


----------



## saralaughs

Haha!  Just remember I still love you.


----------



## travelerscloset

LOL!!!!I  love you more sarah!!!! I wonder who'd be posting the reveal/mod shots of this beauty 




saralaughs said:


> Haha! Just remember I still love you.


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> LOL!!!!I love you more sarah!!!! I wonder who'd be posting the reveal/mod shots of this beauty


 
As long as it's me or you, I don't care.    Well, I guess any tPF'er would be good but I'm partial to my Mattie Twin (glazed almond all the way babe!).


----------



## travelerscloset

*Same here!* 

I've dozed off while waiting for an auction in the past and the other time I was helpless and couldn't outbid as I had an emergency meeting that needed full attention... Let's see with this one... I can already imagine you at the other side of the world punching the heck out of that key board to outbid another soul!  Here's to our love for Mattie... and for each other!!!!



saralaughs said:


> *As long as it's me or you, I don't care.*  Well, I guess any tPF'er would be good but I'm partial to my Mattie Twin (glazed almond all the way babe!).


----------



## saralaughs

Awww!  Back atcha DJ!!


----------



## travelerscloset

... she's all yours girl!  


saralaughs said:


> Awww! Back atcha DJ!!


----------



## MJDaisy

saralaughs said:
			
		

> Pics or it didn't happen!!



noted  






here is my thunder grey Mattie!


----------



## baghag411

*MJ* you really need to post more pictures!  You are so pretty!! Love the outfit and that Mattie. . . 

I need a Mattie. . .


----------



## saralaughs

Gosh!  Thunder Gray is gorgeous!  As are you!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## travelerscloset

Gorgeous! Thunder Gray is such a rare beauty 


MJDaisy said:


> noted
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590104
> 
> 
> here is my thunder grey Mattie!


----------



## MJDaisy

thanks ladies!  i will definitely be posting photos more often...i am back in RM love (i have to admit i strayed a bit...). but the RM forum has always been my favorite. Everyone is so friendly in here!


----------



## littlerock

Robinn said:
			
		

> On an unrealted note... there are FINALLY 'real' photos of the new style of Mattie available from an Ebay seller.  Uh.... Just as I suspected, I'm NOT feeling it at all.
> 
> Wouldnt it have been cool if she made a Basket Weave version with BW Flaps and pockets?  The gold spikes, i'm not feelin' at all.
> 
> Credit to below photos goes to ebay seller "celebrity.stylist"



I don't think I've been more turned off my a bag in a long time. My love for this brand is seriously strained. I am so tired of the overdone studs, spikes and tassels. What happened to the bohemian laid back vibe? Ugh.. I'm depressed.


----------



## travelerscloset

Yes!!! You need a Mattie!!! It's such a beautiful & functional bag!


baghag411 said:


> *MJ* you really need to post more pictures!  You are so pretty!! Love the outfit and that Mattie. . .
> 
> I need a Mattie. . .


----------



## MJDaisy

littlerock said:


> I don't think I've been more turned off my a bag in a long time. My love for this brand is seriously strained. I am so tired of the overdone studs, spikes and tassels. What happened to the bohemian laid back vibe? Ugh.. I'm depressed.



yeah that bag is BAD little rock!!!


----------



## redweddy

littlerock said:
			
		

> I don't think I've been more turned off my a bag in a long time. My love for this brand is seriously strained. I am so tired of the overdone studs, spikes and tassels. What happened to the bohemian laid back vibe? Ugh.. I'm depressed.



I agree (really ugly matinee - how could she allow her design team to come up with  something like that?? I hope they are all reading this).

I only troll ebay and bonz for the old school beauties that other lovely ladies are  ready to part with.  That said - I do appreciate some (a few) of her newer bags like the covet satchel, covet rocker (thanks to HGG's posts), and her affair (the one with the tiny studs that i first saw in Natalie Off Duty's blog).  Still...nothing beats old school (horrible handles and all).


----------



## MJDaisy

redweddy said:


> I agree (really ugly matinee - how could she allow her design team to come up with  something like that?? *I hope they are all reading this)*.
> 
> I only troll ebay and bonz for the old school beauties that other lovely ladies are  ready to part with.  That said - I do appreciate some (a few) of her newer bags like the covet satchel, covet rocker (thanks to HGG's posts), and her affair (the one with the tiny studs that i first saw in Natalie Off Duty's blog).  Still...nothing beats old school (horrible handles and all).



 take note RM team!


----------



## ceedoan

Robinn said:


> Oh MAN!  I saw your photos in another thread and I'm completely in love!!!  That is a GREAT bag!
> 
> I'm currently having a love affair with my Sailor mini.  Here's a pict from this morning that I posted in another thread.





Robinn said:


> On an unrealted note... there are FINALLY 'real' photos of the new style of Mattie available from an Ebay seller.  Uh.... Just as I suspected, I'm NOT feeling it at all.
> 
> Wouldnt it have been cool if she made a Basket Weave version with BW Flaps and pockets?  The gold spikes, i'm not feelin' at all.
> 
> *Credit to below photos goes to ebay seller "celebrity.stylist"*



robinn - your sailor mini mattie is just TDF!! the color is just gorgeous and the combo w/ silver hardware is just perfect! and ITA.... why is the quilting only on ONE side??? it looks totally off like that... the spikes don't bother me as much cause it still goes along w/ RM's edgy details... although i prefer the old school styles MUCH MUCH better!!! please bring back the suede flaps!!!


----------



## ceedoan

MJDaisy said:


> noted
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590104
> 
> 
> here is my thunder grey Mattie!



MJ - u look awesome!!! lovin the whole outfit and thunder grey mattie


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> LOL!!!!I  love you more sarah!!!! I wonder who'd be posting the reveal/mod shots of this beauty





saralaughs said:


> As long as it's me or you, I don't care.    Well, I guess any tPF'er would be good but I'm partial to my Mattie Twin (glazed almond all the way babe!).





travelerscloset said:


> *Same here!*
> 
> I've dozed off while waiting for an auction in the past and the other time I was helpless and couldn't outbid as I had an emergency meeting that needed full attention... Let's see with this one... I can already imagine you at the other side of the world punching the heck out of that key board to outbid another soul!  Here's to our love for Mattie... and for each other!!!!



I'M SO LOST!!! which mattie are u two talking about???!! curious minds (ie ME ME ME) wanna know!!


----------



## saralaughs

ceedoan said:


> ladies, i saw this too!!


 

The one that you already saw, CEE!!


----------



## MJDaisy

using thunder grey again today!


----------



## saralaughs

HAHA!  And there's already a pic!   Love it!  You (and mattie) look gorgeous together!


----------



## beemer

My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:


----------



## MJDaisy

beemer said:


> My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:




OMG your mattie is DROOL WORTHY. it's gorgeous. i love that leather. you look amazing with your mattie! thanks for sharing pics


----------



## beemer

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> OMG your mattie is DROOL WORTHY. it's gorgeous. i love that leather. you look amazing with your mattie! thanks for sharing pics



Thanks, MJDaisy!! I was just looking through some of the recent posts in this thread, and you totally rock your Thunder Gray! I love how it looks broken in. Yum!


----------



## baghag411

I like the side zipper open.  Makes it look like the Mattie is smiling!!!



MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 1591265
> 
> 
> using thunder grey again today!


----------



## baghag411

beemer said:


> My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:


----------



## travelerscloset

*beemer*! That mattie is gorgeous!  The leather looks so chewey and thick!  I love the boots too!



beemer said:


> My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:


----------



## saralaughs

LOVE your Mattie Beemer!  Such gorgeous leather!  Looks lovely on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

beemer said:


> My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:



That is a gorgeous bag!!  And a spot-on match with your boots - I love your whole outfit.  All these Mattie pics are killing me!  My light gray Mattie is still en route...it's coming across country and UPS hasn't provided any updates since Friday morning - trying not to be nervous about that!  Fingers crossed that she's traveling safely and I'll be seeing her by Thursday!!!


----------



## beemer

travelerscloset said:


> *beemer*! That mattie is gorgeous! The leather looks so chewey and thick! I love the boots too!


 
Thanks! The leather is awesome, but it is super heavy!



saralaughs said:


> LOVE your Mattie Beemer! Such gorgeous leather! Looks lovely on you! Congrats!


 
Thanks! I feel like it's a bit big, but I love her anyway!



eehlers said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!!  And a spot-on match with your boots - I love your whole outfit. All these Mattie pics are killing me! My light gray Mattie is still en route...it's coming across country and UPS hasn't provided any updates since Friday morning - trying not to be nervous about that! Fingers crossed that she's traveling safely and I'll be seeing her by Thursday!!!


 
Thanks! I hope your mattie arrives safely and that you love her! Light gray looks gorgeous in pics. Can't wait to see!


----------



## ceedoan

beemer said:


> My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:



beemer - we're BAG TWINKIES!!!  i'm so glad you love your harewood mattie - you wear her so well - gorgeous!! i wear mine all the time and she's definitely in my top 3 RM's - i absolutely love the thick chewy harewood leather.... nothin compares to old school!


----------



## MJDaisy

baghag411 said:


> I like the side zipper open.  Makes it look like the Mattie is smiling!!!




i always leave those zippers open! i slip my cell phone and lipgloss in there for easy access


----------



## beemer

ceedoan said:


> beemer - we're BAG TWINKIES!!!  i'm so glad you love your harewood mattie - you wear her so well - gorgeous!! i wear mine all the time and she's definitely in my top 3 RM's - i absolutely love the thick chewy harewood leather.... nothin compares to old school!


 
Yay for bag twins! I think I remember seeing a pic of you with your harewood mattie. I love anything harewood!  The only thing I don't like about it is how heavy it is in this style.


----------



## Robinn

baghag411 said:


> *MJ* you really need to post more pictures!  You are so pretty!! Love the outfit and that Mattie. . .
> 
> *I need a Mattie*. . .



So are you a member of the club yet?  Theres a certain item that sold recently that i was wanting.... and it could be a good ticket to Mattie Club membership..... It really depends on if you really meant what you said.

In other words....PICTURES please!   I already know i am an idiot for not buying it and i need you to make me happy *That bag* found a good home.  Lots of photos could ease my pain.

I am :banned:....and it HURTS sometimes!


----------



## baghag411

Are you referring to the Violet Mini Mattie?? 



Robinn said:


> So are you a member of the club yet?  Theres a certain item that sold recently that i was wanting.... and it could be a good ticket to Mattie Club membership..... It really depends on if you really meant what you said.
> 
> In other words....PICTURES please!   I already know i am an idiot for not buying it and i need you to make me happy *That bag* found a good home.  Lots of photos could ease my pain.
> 
> I am :banned:....and it HURTS sometimes!


----------



## travelerscloset

Some body's got a new Mattie!!! Yay!!! 



baghag411 said:


> Are you referring to the Violet Mini Mattie??


----------



## Robinn

baghag411 said:


> Are you referring to the Violet Mini Mattie??



YES!  I wanted that bag BAD and was wavering about it all weekend.  I came home Sun PM finally going to buy it and....... .  It took 3 days for me to decide to lift my ban..... and then i saw it was gone.  Of course i had to go see who got it. 

But i will have slightly less sadness if i can admire it from afar.  I am excited to see how you like it!

Next time one of those appears.... no hesitation!! Or i would like the Berry one.  (or both)


----------



## sarahxprops

Robinn said:


> YES!  I wanted that bag BAD and was wavering about it all weekend.  I came home Sun PM finally going to buy it and....... .  It took 3 days for me to decide to lift my ban..... and then i saw it was gone.  Of course i had to go see who got it.
> 
> But i will have slightly less sadness if i can admire it from afar.  I am excited to see how you like it!
> 
> Next time one of those appears.... no hesitation!! Or i would like the Berry one.  (or both)



haha i wanted it too, but figured since i'd just gotten the dark gray mini, i should hold off a bit! plus gold hardware and i are not friends. can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Are you serious?  I can finally welcome Baghag to a 'club'?  You've never had a Mattie Michelle?


----------



## MAGJES

I think RM should produce some really pretty bright colored Mini Matties for Spring. 
Bright colors are so "in" right now and on a MINI it would be so cute. Colors like Fuchsia, yellow, bright blue....AND.....give them suede flaps. Great POP of color on such a unique bag.    I know I would be addicted.


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:


> I think RM should produce some really pretty bright colored Mini Matties for Spring.
> Bright colors are so "in" right now and on a MINI it would be so cute. Colors like Fuchsia, yellow, bright blue....AND.....give them suede flaps. Great POP of color on such a unique bag.    I know I would be addicted.



Love this idea - I'm seeing a rainbow of colors like turquoise and lime and pink and coral and yellow.   The handbag addict in me is saying, "Yes! Yes! Yes!", while my wallet is saying "No! No! No!"


----------



## Robinn

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I think RM should produce some really pretty bright colored Mini Matties for Spring.
> Bright colors are so "in" right now and on a MINI it would be so cute. Colors like Fuchsia, yellow, bright blue....AND.....give them suede flaps. Great POP of color on such a unique bag.    I know I would be addicted.



I was also dreaming of mini matties with gunmetal hardware....  Like a purple haze one or fuschia. The current bright spring colors like turquoise would be hot too.

Or Leaf green with dark green suede and gold HW.  I would die.  Then I would buy Two so I would have a backup.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Robinn said:


> I was also dreaming of mini matties with gunmetal hardware....  Like a purple haze one or fuschia. The current bright spring colors like turquoise would be hot too.
> 
> *Or Leaf green with dark green suede and gold HW.  I would die.  Then I would buy Two so I would have a backup.*


----------



## saralaughs

I had a dream about Iris with purple lizard pullbacks.


----------



## travelerscloset

You can start an SO now and I'd be #2 in the list! 



saralaughs said:


> I had a dream about Iris with purple lizard pullbacks.


----------



## saralaughs

travelerscloset said:


> You can start an SO now and I'd be #2 in the list!


 

Haha!  I haven't even heard back from Nicole yet.


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh!!!! You have already inquired!!!! LOL, you sneaky you! 
I don't know with that girl but she DOES NOT reply to emails.... the other SO is taking forever....



saralaughs said:


> Haha! I haven't even heard back from Nicole yet.


----------



## Robinn

saralaughs said:
			
		

> Haha!  I haven't even heard back from Nicole yet.



Are you talking full or mini size?

I would love more minis... But I am all set in full-size


----------



## travelerscloset

Full-size please 



Robinn said:


> Are you talking full or mini size?
> 
> I would love more minis... But I am all set in full-size


 


saralaughs said:


> Haha! I haven't even heard back from Nicole yet.


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Full-size please



We can do two SOs.,...  I want a Green mini to exist.


----------



## saralaughs

I'm thinking full size as Mini's just do not work for me.


----------



## Esquared72

My, my, my - looky who just arrived?  A new-to-me old school beauty, courtesy of a lovely tPF'er.  She arrived beautifully and lovingly packaged.  And I am in *complete and absolute love*.  My dear Mattie, where have you been all my life?!?  I could kick myself for not jumping on the Mattie train much earlier!!

I switched my stuff into her on the spot (and got some quizzical looks from my coworkers as they walked past my office).  The number of pockets is awesome!  I feel so organized, which usually is never the case for me.  The finished tassels, the suede flaps, the great neutral of the gray....I could go on and on and on.  So excited to have this Mattie join the family, and many thanks to her previous owners who took such great care of her, so that she could arrive to me in such beautiful shape.


----------



## Robinn

eehlers said:


> My, my, my - looky who just arrived?  A new-to-me old school beauty, courtesy of a lovely tPF'er.  She arrived beautifully and lovingly packaged.  And I am in *complete and absolute love*.  My dear Mattie, where have you been all my life?!?  I could kick myself for not jumping on the Mattie train much earlier!!
> 
> I switched my stuff into her on the spot (and got some quizzical looks from my coworkers as they walked past my office).  The number of pockets is awesome!  I feel so organized, which usually is never the case for me.  The finished tassels, the suede flaps, the great neutral of the gray....I could go on and on and on.  So excited to have this Mattie join the family, and many thanks to her previous owners who took such great care of her, so that she could arrive to me in such beautiful shape.



OH MY!!  Thats a beautiful bag!!  :Congrats and welcome to the mattie addicts club.


----------



## Robinn

Its so crazy... On bonanza, 66 matties sold in the past year.  3 of those sales were mine :shame:.  I WISH that i could buy like 6 others that are in the sold list.....

*Matties I Want:*
  Mini. Dark Gray
  Mini. Violet
  Mini.  Ruby
Yes, I do want 4 minis... and i know all of these sold in the past month and i am kicking myself now bc i felt guilt for buying other things and observed my ban too well.

In theory i would want Glazed Almond,  Sage-Sand, Whitewash, Dusty, & Black/Blue full size but..... i dont think full size is for me.  I will stick with the two fullsize i have, plus my MABs when i need a giant bag.
*
What would be your dream Mattie additions?*


----------



## daintdoll

beemer said:


> My first post in this thread! I have been an RM fan for a long time, but I never gave the matinee much thought (when it comes to satchels, I'm a mam girl). I finally took the plunge and purchased a harewood mattie from a lovely seller a few weeks ago. At first I thought she was huge, but now that I have gotten used to it, I love it! Here are a few pics:


 
I loooove the coordination with your boots ! You + Mattie = Fashionista!


----------



## lvsweetness

you guys are making me want a matinee.. i had glazed almond, wine, sage, black w/ blue zip.. all sold 

GAH!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

eehlers said:


> My, my, my - looky who just arrived?  A new-to-me old school beauty, courtesy of a lovely tPF'er.  She arrived beautifully and lovingly packaged.  And I am in *complete and absolute love*.  My dear Mattie, where have you been all my life?!?  I could kick myself for not jumping on the Mattie train much earlier!!
> 
> I switched my stuff into her on the spot (and got some quizzical looks from my coworkers as they walked past my office).  The number of pockets is awesome!  I feel so organized, which usually is never the case for me.  The finished tassels, the suede flaps, the great neutral of the gray....I could go on and on and on.  So excited to have this Mattie join the family, and many thanks to her previous owners who took such great care of her, so that she could arrive to me in such beautiful shape.



beautiful  i have a nikki in that leather, greatttt bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:


> OH MY!!  Thats a beautiful bag!!  :Congrats and welcome to the mattie addicts club.





MJDaisy said:


> beautiful  i have a nikki in that leather, greatttt bag!



Thanks!  She's definitely a keeper.

Question...I'm debating if I should treat her with Apple Garde.  Since it's a lighter leather, I'd hate to have to worry about denim transfer, etc., but while she's not fully glazed, she does have a bit of a glazed texture to her, so I'm not sure if treating her would effect her finish.  Thoughts?


----------



## saralaughs

I would treat eehlers.   Lovely Mattie!  She is gorgeous!!

Robin, my dream Matties are black with blue seude, dark gray, and the purple with red seude Shopbob exclusive.  The last one I don't even really think about too much as I know I'll probably never get a chance.


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:


> Its so crazy... On bonanza, 66 matties sold in the past year.  3 of those sales were mine :shame:.  I WISH that i could buy like 6 others that are in the sold list.....
> 
> *Matties I Want:*
> Mini. Dark Gray
> Mini. Violet
> Mini.  Ruby
> Yes, I do want 4 minis... and i know all of these sold in the past month and i am kicking myself now bc i felt guilt for buying other things and observed my ban too well.
> 
> In theory i would want Glazed Almond,  Sage-Sand, Whitewash, Dusty, & Black/Blue full size but..... i dont think full size is for me.  I will stick with the two fullsize i have, plus my MABs when i need a giant bag.
> *
> What would be your dream Mattie additions?*



Maybe because I'm anxious for Spring to arrive, but I love the idea of a cream mini mattie with shell pink suede flaps.  Oooh...the tassels could be shell pink, too.


----------



## Esquared72

^^ that said, I realize this Mattie doesn't exist, but a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## travelerscloset

I'd like to have the following full size Matties:
1) Dark Gray or Thunder Gray
2) Eggplant
3) Purple with Red Flaps
4) Blue Stonewash with Gray Flaps
5) Distressed Teal




Robinn said:


> *What would be your dream Mattie additions?*


----------



## travelerscloset

That's a gorgeous Mattie *eehlers*!  The color will go with everything!  The window mod shot is such a tease, LOL! Welcome to the club! 



eehlers said:


> My, my, my - looky who just arrived? A new-to-me old school beauty, courtesy of a lovely tPF'er. She arrived beautifully and lovingly packaged. And I am in *complete and absolute love*. My dear Mattie, where have you been all my life?!? I could kick myself for not jumping on the Mattie train much earlier!!
> 
> I switched my stuff into her on the spot (and got some quizzical looks from my coworkers as they walked past my office).  The number of pockets is awesome! I feel so organized, which usually is never the case for me. The finished tassels, the suede flaps, the great neutral of the gray....I could go on and on and on. So excited to have this Mattie join the family, and many thanks to her previous owners who took such great care of her, so that she could arrive to me in such beautiful shape.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> That's a gorgeous Mattie *eehlers*!  The color will go with everything!  The window mod shot is such a tease, LOL! Welcome to the club!



LOL!  I promise to take some proper mod shots this weekend, so you can see her in all her glory! 

I'm thinking I'll take a family portrait this weekend, too.  I only have five RMs, but I think a group shot is in order now that Mattie has arrived.

LOL - the fact that I said I "only" have 5 RMs is funny to me.  My DH has the opposite reaction, he asked me yesterday when I was showing him LG Mattie, "Why do you have so many Rebecca Minkoffs?  Is she your new girlfriend or something?"


----------



## travelerscloset

LOL, super funny comment! 
Looking forward to the family portrait! You have such classic pieces - pure love!!!



eehlers said:


> LOL! I promise to take some proper mod shots this weekend, so you can see her in all her glory!
> 
> I'm thinking I'll take a family portrait this weekend, too. I only have five RMs, but I think a group shot is in order now that Mattie has arrived.
> 
> LOL - the fact that I said I "only" have 5 RMs is funny to me. My DH has the opposite reaction, he asked me yesterday when I was showing him LG Mattie, "*Why do you have so many Rebecca Minkoffs? Is she your new girlfriend or something?"*


----------



## MJDaisy

eehlers said:


> Thanks!  She's definitely a keeper.
> 
> Question...I'm debating if I should treat her with Apple Garde.  Since it's a lighter leather, I'd hate to have to worry about denim transfer, etc., but while she's not fully glazed, she does have a bit of a glazed texture to her, so I'm not sure if treating her would effect her finish.  Thoughts?



i never treated my nikki made of the light grey leather!


----------



## travelerscloset

I loooovee your avatar!!!!!!! 



eehlers said:


> ^^ that said, I realize this Mattie doesn't exist, but a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## sarahxprops

welcome to the mattie club! my mini and i seem to be inseparable right now, haha.  my holy grail is still that army green one that i've only seen 1 pic of and am convinced it's just a one off.  *sigh*  i want more matties! (and minis!)


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> I loooovee your avatar!!!!!!!



Thanks!  I used the Sketch Me app on my iPhone to get the effect.


----------



## beemer

daintdoll said:


> I loooove the coordination with your boots ! You + Mattie = Fashionista!


 
Aww, thanks! I love brown bags and boots. I have an addiction to both. Case in point, I just purchased a chocolate MAM.


----------



## beemer

eehlers said:


> My, my, my - looky who just arrived? A new-to-me old school beauty, courtesy of a lovely tPF'er. She arrived beautifully and lovingly packaged. And I am in *complete and absolute love*. My dear Mattie, where have you been all my life?!? I could kick myself for not jumping on the Mattie train much earlier!!
> 
> I switched my stuff into her on the spot (and got some quizzical looks from my coworkers as they walked past my office).  The number of pockets is awesome! I feel so organized, which usually is never the case for me. The finished tassels, the suede flaps, the great neutral of the gray....I could go on and on and on. So excited to have this Mattie join the family, and many thanks to her previous owners who took such great care of her, so that she could arrive to me in such beautiful shape.


 
LOVE it! I am really falling in love with matties!


----------



## travelerscloset

I am a Mattie addict and I hate it...


----------



## sarahxprops

travelerscloset said:


> I am a Mattie addict and I hate it...



did you get the ebay dark gray?? who did?


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi sarah, I'm not supposed to but I did...I placed a number and I thought I will not win... I.AM.SO.BAD ush:



sarahxprops said:


> did you get the ebay dark gray?? who did?


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Hi sarah, I'm not supposed to but I did...I placed a number and I thought I will not win... I.AM.SO.BAD ush:



Ooh...I smell a reveal coming.... 

After just a few days with LG Mattie, I'm thinking I need another. So darn cute and functional...something in brown, like Harewood. Darn this ban, and darn this purse addiction!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yes... Darn, darn, darn!!! I look at my purse cabinet and there's no space anymore but surely feels what I have is not enough... Grrrr....LOL! 



eehlers said:


> Ooh...I smell a reveal coming....
> 
> After just a few days with LG Mattie, I'm thinking I need another. So darn cute and functional...something in brown, like Harewood. *Darn this ban, and darn this purse addiction!!*


----------



## saralaughs

Yay!    I'm so, so glad she went to you Travelers!!


----------



## travelerscloset

saralaughs said:


> Yay!  I'm so, so glad she went to you Travelers!!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Yes... Darn, darn, darn!!! I look at my purse cabinet and there's no space anymore but surely feels what I have is not enough... Grrrr....LOL!



Yeah...it's official...no more room at the inn! In addition to the purse addiction, I have a wallet addiction - that Vera Bradley bag on the top shelf is stuffed with wallets and wristlets! I need an intervention!


----------



## saralaughs

OMG!  I'm coming to play at your house!!


----------



## Esquared72

saralaughs said:
			
		

> OMG!  I'm coming to play at your house!!



Lol - it'll be like when we were kids, but instead of playing with Barbies, we'll play with bags! Bring your bags and c'mon over!


----------



## saralaughs

LOL!  Exactly!


----------



## Esquared72

I have discovered my favorite little detail about old school Matties...the suede lining in the outside pockets!! I find myself reaching in to get something I don't even need just to rub against that suede. It's these little things that make me wish I'd discovered RM four years ago. [sigh]


----------



## travelerscloset

I can imagine already how fun it would be to "play" and "model" our bags! 



saralaughs said:


> OMG! I'm coming to play at your house!!


 


eehlers said:


> Lol - it'll be like when we were kids, but instead of playing with Barbies, we'll play with bags! Bring your bags and c'mon over!


----------



## Robinn

eehlers said:


> I have discovered my favorite little detail about old school Matties...the suede lining in the outside pockets!! I find myself reaching in to get something I don't even need just to rub against that suede. It's these little things that make me wish I'd discovered RM four years ago. [sigh]


 
Me too!  I wish I discovered RM when all of the COLORS of the fab leather were available.  I saw a photo of Matties in a store display, where there are like 8 fun bags on display and I DIE.  (I'll go try to find that photo to repost it bc it makes me tear up).



travelerscloset said:


> Hi sarah, I'm not supposed to but I did...I placed a number and I thought I will not win... I.AM.SO.BAD ush:


 
WOWOWOWOW!!  You've been busy!  I am SO happy you got that bag.



eehlers said:


> Yeah...it's official...no more room at the inn! In addition to the purse addiction, I have a wallet addiction - that Vera Bradley bag on the top shelf is stuffed with wallets and wristlets! I need an intervention!


 
I'm actually going to Ikea soon to see if they have a full size bookshelf that I can buy for my spare room to use for storage.  I'll do a before/after of my storage situation bc I am busting out too.



eehlers said:


> Lol - it'll be like when we were kids, but instead of playing with Barbies, we'll play with bags! Bring your bags and c'mon over!


 
Yes!  I'm in !!!!!!!!  I'll bring my bags, plus a big box of Godiva Chocolates we can share....  And fresh berries with vanilla ice cream.  (can you tell I didnt have lunch yet?)


----------



## travelerscloset

Totally, there goes self-control... and you wouldn't believe the non-RM I just got... Shishh... but totally gorgeous, I'll share in a while...

ooops!  you better grab lunch already! 



Robinn said:


> Me too! I wish I discovered RM when all of the COLORS of the fab leather were available. I saw a photo of Matties in a store display, where there are like 8 fun bags on display and I DIE. (I'll go try to find that photo to repost it bc it makes me tear up).
> 
> *WOWOWOWOW!! You've been busy! I am SO happy you got that bag.*
> 
> I'm actually going to Ikea soon to see if they have a full size bookshelf that I can buy for my spare room to use for storage. I'll do a before/after of my storage situation bc I am busting out too.
> 
> Yes! I'm in !!!!!!!! I'll bring my bags, plus a big box of Godiva Chocolates we can share.... And fresh berries with vanilla ice cream. (*can you tell I didnt have lunch yet?*)


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Can I join the club? 

My new-to-me Wine Mattie w/ Paisley lining and matching suede flaps....   Came in pristine condition from the Bonz, and she was worth the wait. I took off the tassels because I'm... not a finished tassel fan...  *pausing for reaction* I know, I know... I do just prefer this cleaner look without them, but it's only my personal preference!

Hehe but I do love my new addition and I'm sooo excited for my first Mattie (and my first Wine)!






(That's my kitty's furry chest in the corner. Even she can't resist the intoxicating Wine leather!)


----------



## Esquared72

PurseLoveSF said:
			
		

> Can I join the club?
> 
> My new-to-me Wine Mattie w/ Paisley lining and matching suede flaps....   Came in pristine condition from the Bonz, and she was worth the wait. I took off the tassels because I'm... not a finished tassel fan...  *pausing for reaction* I know, I know... I do just prefer this cleaner look without them, but it's only my personal preference!
> 
> Hehe but I do love my new addition and I'm sooo excited for my first Mattie (and my first Wine)!
> 
> (That's my kitty's furry chest in the corner. Even she can't resist the intoxicating Wine leather!)



Beautiful! Welcome to the club! Wine Mattie is the ultimate classic, and yours is stunning!!


----------



## travelerscloset

So intoxicating - I love it!  Lucky that you found one in great shape!  We're bag twins! 



PurseLoveSF said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> My new-to-me Wine Mattie w/ Paisley lining and matching suede flaps....  Came in pristine condition from the Bonz, and she was worth the wait. I took off the tassels because I'm... not a finished tassel fan...  *pausing for reaction* I know, I know... I do just prefer this cleaner look without them, but it's only my personal preference!
> 
> Hehe but I do love my new addition and I'm sooo excited for my first Mattie (and my first Wine)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my kitty's furry chest in the corner. Even she can't resist the intoxicating Wine leather!)


----------



## Robinn

PurseLoveSF said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> My new-to-me Wine Mattie w/ Paisley lining and matching suede flaps....   Came in pristine condition from the Bonz, and she was worth the wait. I took off the tassels because *I'm... not a finished tassel fan*...  *pausing for reaction* I know, I know... I do just prefer this cleaner look without them, but it's only my personal preference!
> 
> Hehe but I do love my new addition and I'm sooo excited for my first Mattie (*and my first Wine*)!
> 
> ]



Welcome to the club!!  

Be careful with the wine consumption.... I am an official wino, and i dont think theres an AA for this one.  I have the wine mattie... but i like your paisley lining MORE than my bw floral (shhhh dont tell my bag, it could hurt its feelings).

I am with you on the tassle issue.  I like short tassles, not long, and i didnt truely love my wine mattie until i took the long tassles off and replaced them with the short ones from the end pockets.  Tassles are a taste thing.... i like the long unfinished ones, short finished, but not long finished.  I guess personalizing is what makes each of our bags unique!


----------



## MAGJES

PurseLoveSF said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> My new-to-me Wine Mattie w/ Paisley lining and matching suede flaps....  Came in pristine condition from the Bonz, and she was worth the wait. I took off the tassels because I'm... not a finished tassel fan...  *pausing for reaction* I know, I know... I do just prefer this cleaner look without them, but it's only my personal preference!
> 
> Hehe but I do love my new addition and I'm sooo excited for my first Mattie (and my first Wine)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my kitty's furry chest in the corner. Even she can't resist the intoxicating Wine leather!)


 

Bag Twins!   Mine has Paisley Linging as well!


----------



## sarahxprops

travelerscloset said:


> I'd like to have the following full size Matties:
> 1) Dark Gray or Thunder Gray
> 2) Eggplant
> 3) Purple with Red Flaps
> 4) Blue Stonewash with Gray Flaps
> 5) Distressed Teal




don't hate me, i know you just got that gorgeous dg, but here is one for you....

this posting has been up forever cuz no one clicks past the pic of jessica simpson hahaha....but it's distressed teal...sorry...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a196954e3#ht_500wt_1160


----------



## sarahxprops

and now it's no longer there....hmm...who did it!?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

eehlers said:


> Beautiful! Welcome to the club! Wine Mattie is the ultimate classic, and yours is stunning!!



Thank you so much, *eehlers*! I'm in love! 



travelerscloset said:


> So intoxicating - I love it!  Lucky that you found one in great shape!  We're bag twins!





MAGJES said:


> Bag Twins!   Mine has Paisley Linging as well!



Thanks, *travelers* and *magjes*! Yay, bag twins! (or should I say triplets??) I love, love the paisley lining... I have mostly her newer bags so it's nice to get a taste of that old-school leather and lining! I have a feeling this won't be my last! 



Robinn said:


> Welcome to the club!!
> 
> Be careful with the wine consumption.... I am an official wino, and i dont think theres an AA for this one.  I have the wine mattie... but i like your paisley lining MORE than my bw floral (shhhh dont tell my bag, it could hurt its feelings).
> 
> I am with you on the tassle issue.  I like short tassles, not long, and i didnt truely love my wine mattie until i took the long tassles off and replaced them with the short ones from the end pockets.  Tassles are a taste thing.... i like the long unfinished ones, short finished, but not long finished.  I guess personalizing is what makes each of our bags unique!



Thanks, *robinn*! Yes, I could definitely see myself going total wino on RM... the leather is amazing of course, but it's the color that I'm just obsessed with! I'd looove a Wine Nikki some day! And yes, I really like this lining. I'll have to get a bag with B/W floral next and compare :giggles:


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sarah* I know it's pathetic... but I actually click past jessica's photos in the name of mattie addiction :giggles:... I attempted to buy that bag twice but since it will be shipped from Canada the shipping cost is almost the same as the bag cost ush:... I considered shipping it to a friend in US but it's going to be risky for both my friend and I if something happens to the bag in transit to US then to Philippines as we would not have recourse.... 



sarahxprops said:


> don't hate me, i know you just got that gorgeous dg, but here is one for you....
> 
> this posting has been up forever cuz no one clicks past the pic of jessica simpson hahaha....but it's distressed teal...sorry...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Min...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a196954e3#ht_500wt_1160


----------



## travelerscloset

I hope the one who got it is from this club!  I really, really want to see mod shots of this bag....


sarahxprops said:


> and now it's no longer there....hmm...who did it!?


----------



## travelerscloset

*I'm on a mattie streak! Pulled out Glazed Espresso today!*
_N.B. Never mind the eye bags... that's courtesy of late night sessions in tPF_


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> *I'm on a mattie streak! Pulled out Glazed Espresso today!*
> _N.B. Never mind the eye bags... that's courtesy of late night sessions in tPF_



Gah!  That glazed espresso is sooooo gorgeous.  This one may be finding a spot on my HG list...


----------



## Robinn

travelerscloset said:


> I hope the one who got it is from this club! I really, really want to see mod shots of this bag....


 
Not me! I have been tempted by the Teal, but I broke my Ban for something else.  (my new bag is on a postal cart somewhere coming towards my house today.....) 

That Glazed espresso mattie looks great on you! I love the suede flaps on that bag so much!!

I can't wait to see your new Dark Gray mattie!!!! Is that #3 or #4? I know GE, and Wine.... Oh and you have GA too. WOW. You have every one I would want!! I bow to your collection! Mattie Queen has been crowned.


----------



## Esquared72

I am obsessing over elephant....I must step away from Bonz...I do not need a brown bag...no, I don't own a brown RM, but I do own other brown bags...I will ignore that thick, vintage-y leather...I will hold out for a Matinee in a color that I don't already have in my bag wardrobe...I will appreciate the LG beauty I already own...

Grrrrrr....


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> I am obsessing over elephant....I must step away from Bonz...I do not need a brown bag...no, I don't own a brown RM, but I do own other brown bags...I will ignore that thick, vintage-y leather...I will hold out for a Matinee in a color that I don't already have in my bag wardrobe...I will appreciate the LG beauty I already own...
> 
> Grrrrrr....



 I will not enable you but I won't be surprised either if you get a Mattie in elephant!


----------



## travelerscloset

You always have super great taste that I'm soooo excited to know what this bag that made you break your ban! 

DG will be my 4th mattie and I looove it! It's my dream mattie collection and I still can't believe I own them! God knows that if another of my dream mattie appears I'd be broke!   now... I have to gather enough focus to create an RM collection thread... 



Robinn said:


> Not me! I have been tempted by the Teal, but I broke my Ban for something else.  (my new bag is on a postal cart somewhere coming towards my house today.....)
> 
> That Glazed espresso mattie looks great on you! I love the suede flaps on that bag so much!!
> 
> I can't wait to see your new Dark Gray mattie!!!! Is that #3 or #4? I know GE, and Wine.... Oh and you have GA too. WOW. You have every one I would want!! I bow to your collection! Mattie Queen has been crowned.


----------



## travelerscloset

eehlers,,, you would believe the leather on this one... the color is sooo rich and the it's indestructible! LOL



eehlers said:


> Gah! That glazed espresso is sooooo gorgeous. This one may be finding a spot on my HG list...


----------



## saralaughs

Purselove, that is one gorgeous mattie!   LOVE IT!  It makes me want to break out my wine nikki.  Travelers, you look GORGEOUS with GE Mattie.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *sara*! 



saralaughs said:


> Purselove, that is one gorgeous mattie!  LOVE IT! It makes me want to break out my wine nikki. Travelers, you look GORGEOUS with GE Mattie.


----------



## travelerscloset

*Happy s day Mattie ladies!!!!*


----------



## laurenrr

My vday gift from she with vday gift to myself-sage /sand mattie


----------



## laurenrr

Autocorrect ugh that should say the flowers are  from my husband


----------



## Esquared72

laurenrr said:
			
		

> My vday gift from she with vday gift to myself-sage /sand mattie



Gorgeous flowers!!


----------



## laurenrr

Close up


----------



## laurenrr

laurenrr said:
			
		

> Close up



Oops sideways


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:
			
		

> Gorgeous flowers!!



Actually, I'm not sure what's more gorgeous...the flowers or the Mattie!


----------



## laurenrr

Haha that's how I feel too!


----------



## Cocolo

DH gave me my 2nd Mattie for Valentines Day.  It's the Grey from AsterAlice, but it's a little darker than her pictures.  When I turned the flaps over, I swooned a little because they are suede, and AsterA left that off in the description.  I'll post picks tomorrow, but I was wondering, since the underside of the flaps are suede, should I use my Wilson's TLC Leather and Suede protector instead of Apple Garde?  I love the bag and can't wait to use her.  How do you care for the suede on Matties (asking anyone who has experience with this)?  TIA.


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:
			
		

> DH gave me my 2nd Mattie for Valentines Day.  It's the Grey from AsterAlice, but it's a little darker than her pictures.  When I turned the flaps over, I swooned a little because they are suede, and AsterA left that off in the description.  I'll post picks tomorrow, but I was wondering, since the underside of the flaps are suede, should I use my Wilson's TLC Leather and Suede protector instead of Apple Garde?  I love the bag and can't wait to use her.  How do you care for the suede on Matties (asking anyone who has experience with this)?  TIA.



Congrats! I love my light gray Mattie! I Apple Garded her this past weekend and used it on the suede as well as the can said it was okay to use on suede. No issues - seemed to work just fine!


----------



## Cocolo

Oh, thank you so much eehlers.  I think I will treat her tomorrow, and wear her on Friday.  I have trouble reading the cans, the type is so small.  2nd Mattie, 9th RM.  I love Rebeccas bags.



Edited to add:  I love your avatar.  Wonderful drawing.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Cocolo said:


> DH gave me my 2nd Mattie for Valentines Day.  It's the Grey from AsterAlice, but it's a little darker than her pictures.  When I turned the flaps over, I swooned a little because they are suede, and AsterA left that off in the description.  I'll post picks tomorrow, but I was wondering, since the underside of the flaps are suede, should I use my Wilson's TLC Leather and Suede protector instead of Apple Garde?  I love the bag and can't wait to use her.  How do you care for the suede on Matties (asking anyone who has experience with this)?  TIA.



Looking forward to seeing pictures, sounds beautiful!! What lining does it have?

:cry: I sold my black Mattie and I miss her so much. I need to get another one!!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

saralaughs said:


> Purselove, that is one gorgeous mattie!   LOVE IT!  It makes me want to break out my wine nikki.  Travelers, you look GORGEOUS with GE Mattie.



Thank you, *sara*! I looove her


----------



## Cocolo

KaliDaisy said:


> Looking forward to seeing pictures, sounds beautiful!! What lining does it have?
> 
> :cry: I sold my black Mattie and I miss her so much. I need to get another one!!



It has the cross hatch lining.  I didn't think I'd like it, but with this color it looks more taupe less brown.  I don't think I'd like it with purple bags, but with the grey it works.  Going to go waterproof it now, and I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Robinn

Modeling violet mini on it's first day at work.  I look serious bc I was trying to take the pix fast before someone else came in.


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking lovely *Robinn*!  The knitted top is so cool! That mini mattie is pure perfection and hey, what are those chunky accessories - looks super nice!   I love everything!



Robinn said:


> Modeling violet mini on it's first day at work. I look serious bc I was trying to take the pix fast before someone else came in.
> 
> View attachment 1604407


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> Modeling violet mini on it's first day at work.  I look serious bc I was trying to take the pix fast before someone else came in.



Love it! I don't think purple gets enough credit as a neutral. Looking fab!!


----------



## sarahxprops

Robinn said:


> Modeling violet mini on it's first day at work.  I look serious bc I was trying to take the pix fast before someone else came in.
> 
> View attachment 1604407



such a great color! jealous!!!


----------



## saralaughs

Pretty lady and pretty bag!  It looks really blue in the pic though.


----------



## Cocolo

Wow Robinn.  I came here to post pix of my Grey Mattie that I got for Valentines Day, took one look at your GORGEOUS Violet, and activated my wish list again.  It looks great on you.  Purple for Everyone!  Um, what lining does it have?  You really wear that bag well.  Congrats.


----------



## Cocolo

Here she is in natural light.  

And one with Flash.






One of the suede flaps looks more wrinkled in the pictures, but I do see it in RL a bit.  Any suggestions how to de-wrinkle the suede?


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:


> Here she is in natural light.
> 
> And one with Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the suede flaps looks more wrinkled in the pictures, but I do see it in RL a bit.  Any suggestions how to de-wrinkle the suede?



Love it!  Looks amazing with the silver hardware.  Maybe just going over the flaps with a suede brush might help with the wrinkling (though to be honest, I don't even notice it).  Wear her well - she's a keeper!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful *Cocolo*!!! That's an amazing leather and hardware combination! 





Cocolo said:


> Here she is in natural light.
> 
> And one with Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the suede flaps looks more wrinkled in the pictures, but I do see it in RL a bit. Any suggestions how to de-wrinkle the suede?


----------



## beemer

Cocolo said:


> Here she is in natural light.
> 
> And one with Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the suede flaps looks more wrinkled in the pictures, but I do see it in RL a bit. Any suggestions how to de-wrinkle the suede?


 
LOVE your mattie! She's beautiful!


----------



## Cocolo

Thank you.  I love her too.  I'm going to do one more coat of waterproof and then she's good to go.
After seeing that Violet Mini Mattie of Robinn's, I'm thinking a violet mattie would be great for Mother's Day.  

Does the Violet Mattie come in full size also?  I am defin a big bag girl.


----------



## saralaughs

It does!  There are a couple (one?) on Bonz right now.  Or were, last I looked.


----------



## Robinn

Cocolo said:


> Thank you.  I love her too.  I'm going to do one more coat of waterproof and then she's good to go.
> After seeing that Violet Mini Mattie of Robinn's, I'm thinking a violet mattie would be great for Mother's Day.
> 
> Does the Violet Mattie come in full size also?  I am defin a big bag girl.


I have the Violet Mattie both in full size AND mini.  Sheesh....I'm a bit of an addict.

Here are photos of the Violet bag fullsize I took in the past.  The leather is definitely different in tone and texture than the Mini.  The full size leather is heavier, glazed, and not as pebbled...but extremely durable.  Also, the full size doesnt have suede flaps (I have never seen it with suede).   I also want to say the color of purples are different...but to be honest, I have not actually compared them side by side yet, I'm just guessing from memory about the color.

I will take comparison photos tomorrow..... since i'm the only one nuts enough probably to have both, I'll do the tPf sisterhood a favor and show the differences


----------



## saralaughs

I LOVE your full-size.  It is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Robinn

Here are comparison photos of the *Violet *leather on the Full size (2008 era, signature HW) vs. Mini (Luna Boston Vintage Violet)

As you can tell, the Mini's color has slightly more red undertone to the purple.  The Mini's hardware is also a very shiny yellowish gold, whereas the Full is more of a pale gold tone.

Another thing I would say about the leather in comparison is....the Mini is more pebbled and instantly smooshy, whereas the Full size is more glazed and structured.

(Full size is on the Left or Top of each photo)


----------



## Cocolo

Thank you so much for these comparison shots.  I LOVE them both.  ANd the mini doesn't look as small as I thought it was.  My next RM will have to be another purple, I'll just see what pops up,

I saw the Matties on Bonz, but it is just too soon to be buying another.  I did some heavy drooling though.

Thanks again for posting the comparison shots.


----------



## Esquared72

saralaughs said:
			
		

> I would treat eehlers.   Lovely Mattie!  She is gorgeous!!
> 
> Robin, my dream Matties are black with blue seude, dark gray, and the purple with red seude Shopbob exclusive.  The last one I don't even really think about too much as I know I'll probably never get a chance.



Did you see....?????

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...-with-Blue-Suede-Flaps-Never-Carried/58700811


----------



## saralaughs

eehlers said:


> Did you see....?????
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...-with-Blue-Suede-Flaps-Never-Carried/58700811


 
I did.   Very beautiful.  I just don't know if it's time for that one to come home with me right now.


----------



## Fee4zy

I just bought that GE with olive suede flaps on Bonz.  The regular size Matties are a bit too big for me, but I LOVE the olive suede flaps on that one.  Between the shoes and clothes I've been buying, this has got to be the last thing I buy for at least 3 months.  Of course last night I decided to get in on the BBW MAM SO.  So banned!


----------



## Esquared72

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> I just bought that GE with olive suede flaps on Bonz.  The regular size Matties are a bit too big for me, but I LOVE the olive suede flaps on that one.  Between the shoes and clothes I've been buying, this has got to be the last thing I buy for at least 3 months.  Of course last night I decided to get in on the BBW MAM SO.  So banned!



Congrats!! I was eyeing that one, but I'm so banned right now. Only Jade Mattie could sway me to spend right now. So glad it went to a TPF'er!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## laurenrr

Fee4zy said:


> I just bought that GE with olive suede flaps on Bonz. The regular size Matties are a bit too big for me, but I LOVE the olive suede flaps on that one. Between the shoes and clothes I've been buying, this has got to be the last thing I buy for at least 3 months. Of course last night I decided to get in on the BBW MAM SO. So banned!


 
ooooh congratulations you are so lucky. i wanted to buy that one sooooo bad:cry:


----------



## travelerscloset

Yay! We're bag twins! It's a gorgeous bag  Congrats!


Fee4zy said:


> I just bought that GE with olive suede flaps on Bonz.  The regular size Matties are a bit too big for me, but I LOVE the olive suede flaps on that one.  Between the shoes and clothes I've been buying, this has got to be the last thing I buy for at least 3 months.  Of course last night I decided to get in on the BBW MAM SO.  So banned!


----------



## redweddy

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> I just bought that GE with olive suede flaps on Bonz.  The regular size Matties are a bit too big for me, but I LOVE the olive suede flaps on that one.  Between the shoes and clothes I've been buying, this has got to be the last thing I buy for at least 3 months.  Of course last night I decided to get in on the BBW MAM SO.  So banned!



Congratulations!


----------



## Robinn

eehlers said:


> Did you see....?????
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...-with-Blue-Suede-Flaps-Never-Carried/58700811





saralaughs said:


> I did.   Very beautiful.  I just don't know if it's time for that one to come home with me right now.



I am on tpf right now looking at this thread while daydreaming of that bag.... i want to enjoy the bags i have right now but if i let that go the non-buyers remorse could HAUNT me........If it had paisley lining i would have snapped and got it already.


----------



## saralaughs

It would fit into your collection really well Robin.   I really am waffling.  And I think I'll end up letting it get snapped up by someone else.  And I'll regret it.  For a minute.  Then get over it and move on.


----------



## Esquared72

Wow...it's still there!! If I didn't have my black/blue zip MAM, I'd snatch it up, but MAM is my go-to black bag, so poor Mattie would not get the use she deserves. I'm hoping a lovely tPF'er gets her, so that I know she'll make it to a loving home!!


----------



## Robinn

Did anyone here buy the Ocean & Gold on ebay for $100???? i exercised the restraint of a lifetime & emailed the seller to ask about wear and damage then i missed out bc someone scooped it up in the meantime.  I hope that bargain-o-the-year went to a tpf member!!!!!  The only reason i didnt buy it on sight is bc its not a hg and i am trying to practice restraint!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> Did anyone here buy the Ocean & Gold on ebay for $100???? i exercised the restraint of a lifetime & emailed the seller to ask about wear and damage then i missed out bc someone scooped it up in the meantime.  I hope that bargain-o-the-year went to a tpf member!!!!!  The only reason i didnt buy it on sight is bc its not a hg and i am trying to practice restraint!!!!



Lvsweetness snapped it up!


----------



## laurenrr

i would love an ocean/gold! also keep looking at the teal one on bonz


----------



## Esquared72

laurenrr said:
			
		

> i would love an ocean/gold! also keep looking at the teal one on bonz



I know! I keep looking at that teal one, too!


----------



## travelerscloset

I wonder who won the light gray mattie at ebay for $83.78!  Lucky girl!


----------



## travelerscloset

... a black mattie in Bonz quickly disappeared!  If I didn't have so many black bags, that would have been nice...


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> ... a black mattie in Bonz quickly disappeared!  If I didn't have so many black bags, that would have been nice...



Was it the midnight/pewter one?  I saw that this morning.


----------



## travelerscloset

Yup! that's the one! I'm glad it's gone... no more temptation... I just wish the buyer is a tPFer... I'd like to see it again...




eehlers said:


> Was it the midnight/pewter one? I saw that this morning.


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh no!!!  It's back!  Looks like the seller just removed and relisted it! 





eehlers said:


> Was it the midnight/pewter one? I saw that this morning.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> Oh no!!!  It's back!  Looks like the seller just removed and relisted it!



LOL - between that one and black with blue suede flaps, none of us are safe until they are purchased!!!  Fortunately, I'm fully black bag content with my MAM so I can avoid temptation on these.

Now if someone would just buy that teal Mattie, life would be great.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

travelerscloset said:


> I wonder who won the light gray mattie at ebay for $83.78!  Lucky girl!



That was me!!!!  It's my very first Rebecca Minkoff bag and I CANNOT WAIT to get it!  I am super excited.


----------



## Esquared72

Fancy_Pants said:
			
		

> That was me!!!!  It's my very first Rebecca Minkoff bag and I CANNOT WAIT to get it!  I am super excited.



Congrats! Bag twins!! I love my light gray Mattie. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

eehlers said:


> Congrats! Bag twins!! I love my light gray Mattie. Can't wait to see pics!



Thanks.  I will have to post some when it arrives.  It looks like it will be here tomorrow according to the tracking.  Just in time for weekend use!


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm so happy for you!!!! Matinee is my favorite RM style! I hope you like it! Please post back once you've received it and share with us how you like it! 





Fancy_Pants said:


> That was me!!!!  It's my very first Rebecca Minkoff bag and I CANNOT WAIT to get it!  I am super excited.


----------



## MAGJES

travelerscloset said:


> I wonder who won the light gray mattie at ebay for $83.78!  Lucky girl!



Wow!   Now that's a great deal.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

travelerscloset said:


> I'm so happy for you!!!! Matinee is my favorite RM style! I hope you like it! Please post back once you've received it and share with us how you like it!



Ah thank you!  I am sure I will love it.  One of my consignor's (I own a resell/consignment store) sent one in for consignment and that's how I knew I HAD to have one.  I love how big it is and the shape of it is great!  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm carrying my light gray Mattie today, and just had to share a pic.  One of my fave bags...I love how she keeps me organized with her many, many pockets.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

eehlers said:


> I'm carrying my light gray Mattie today, and just had to share a pic.  One of my fave bags...I love how she keeps me organized with her many, many pockets.



Sooooo pretty!

I am already looking for my 2nd Matinee and the 1st hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## Esquared72

Fancy_Pants said:


> Sooooo pretty!
> 
> I am already looking for my 2nd Matinee and the 1st hasn't even arrived yet!



LOL - Matties are addicting!!  I've been on the hunt for the elusive Jade green Mattie...someday it shall be mine!!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

eehlers said:


> LOL - Matties are addicting!!  I've been on the hunt for the elusive Jade green Mattie...someday it shall be mine!!



Is there a photo Guide somewhere that lists the official color names for the colors made, by chance?


----------



## Esquared72

^^if you go to the Color Reference guide in the Reference Library, you can get a good feel for a lot of the RM shades that are available.  That and the Style Reference were both a huge help to me as I started my RM obsession!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Thanks!  I will have to go check it out.  

Oh, and guess what?  The mailman just got here with all my packages for the day.  Pretty sure my new RM is one of them!


----------



## Esquared72

Fancy_Pants said:


> Thanks!  I will have to go check it out.
> 
> Oh, and guess what?  The mailman just got here with all my packages for the day.  Pretty sure my new RM is one of them!



Yay!!! Pics, pics, pics!!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

eehlers said:


> Yay!!! Pics, pics, pics!!



Here she is!  I opened her right before heading out for a lunch date so I took her out with me!






















* her handles are in a little bit of sad shape on the underside but she was a good price.


----------



## travelerscloset

You and the mattie are gorgeous *FancyPants*!  It will go with everything in your wardrobe!



Fancy_Pants said:


> Here she is! I opened her right before heading out for a lunch date so I took her out with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * her handles are in a little bit of sad shape on the underside but she was a good price.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

travelerscloset said:


> You and the mattie are gorgeous *FancyPants*!  It will go with everything in your wardrobe!



Ahh, thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

Fancy_Pants said:
			
		

> Here she is!  I opened her right before heading out for a lunch date so I took her out with me!
> 
> * her handles are in a little bit of sad shape on the underside but she was a good price.



She's beautiful - twin sis of my LG lovely! And travelers is right...she goes with everything! Congrats!! 

So...which one are you eyeing for number two? Hee hee.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

eehlers said:


> So...which one are you eyeing for number two? Hee hee.



Anything but black!  I just bought 3 black bags in the last two weeks (A Ted Baker, Vince Camuto, and Junior Drake).  Definitely do not need any more black right now!

I love Purple and Teal colors and do not own a single handbag in either color.


----------



## Robinn

Fancy_Pants said:


> Here she is!  I opened her right before heading out for a lunch date so I took her out with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * her handles are in a little bit of sad shape on the underside but she was a good price.



Oh MAN now I want a Light Gray Mattie too!  That bag is Awesome!  I love the darker suede with the bag.

Is that your closet btw?  B/c I'm over here dying, I WISH i had an organization system like that !


----------



## spartancoaster

You all are making me miss my LG mattie!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Robinn said:


> Is that your closet btw?  B/c I'm over here dying, I WISH i had an organization system like that !



Yep.  That's my closet.    It's a messy one right now.  haha


----------



## Esquared72

Fancy_Pants said:
			
		

> Anything but black!  I just bought 3 black bags in the last two weeks (A Ted Baker, Vince Camuto, and Junior Drake).  Definitely do not need any more black right now!
> 
> I love Purple and Teal colors and do not own a single handbag in either color.



Hmmmm...there's a teal Mattie on Bonz right now. You'd definitely be doing me a favor if you got that one so that it would stop torturing me! Lol!!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

eehlers said:


> Hmmmm...there's a teal Mattie on Bonz right now. You'd definitely be doing me a favor if you got that one so that it would stop torturing me! Lol!!



I know!  I have been eyeballing it.  


Did you see this one go for just $100 the other day? http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Matinee-in-Dark-Grey-w-Gold-HW/24690633


----------



## travelerscloset

I'd love to own a teal mattie  but I'm trying to convince myself that I am mattie content


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I'd love to own a teal mattie  but I'm trying to convince myself that I am mattie content



Lol - me too. I'm trying to convince myself that I'm bag content period, especially once taupe MAM arrives Tuesday. I'm not providing myself a very persuasive argument!  But I am very proud of my restraint when it comes to that Teal Mattie!


----------



## Robinn

Fancy_Pants said:


> Is there a photo Guide somewhere that lists the official color names for the colors made, by chance?





eehlers said:


> ^^if you go to the Color Reference guide in the Reference Library, you can get a good feel for a lot of the RM shades that are available.  That and the Style Reference were both a huge help to me as I started my RM obsession!



Check out this link I found last November.  Someone was starting an archive of all matinee colors.  I still go to this album occasionally to drool.  How badly do I wish this is a catalog we could order from !?  Some of these are so rare that I've never seen them in 7 months of internet re-sale stalking.

I'd like to place dibs on a Lavender one if it ever appears.  Or the Sage with Olive Suede.

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/Matinee/


----------



## travelerscloset

So hard, so hard to resist!!! ush:


eehlers said:


> Lol - me too. I'm trying to convince myself that I'm bag content period, especially once taupe MAM arrives Tuesday. I'm not providing myself a very persuasive argument!  But I am very proud of my restraint when it comes to that Teal Mattie!


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> Check out this link I found last November.  Someone was starting an archive of all matinee colors.  I still go to this album occasionally to drool.  How badly do I wish this is a catalog we could order from !?  Some of these are so rare that I've never seen them in 7 months of internet re-sale stalking.
> 
> I'd like to place dibs on a Lavender one if it ever appears.  Or the Sage with Olive Suede.
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/Matinee/



Ahhh...if only it were a catalog...

I've always been drawn to the Sahara/rose gold one, too. So fun for Spring. 

There's another photo in the Mattie style thread that kills me...fun, bright colors like turquoise and coral... [sigh]


----------



## travelerscloset

After the MAB and MAM SO, I might ask around to see who may be interested in a Mattie SO... 



eehlers said:


> Ahhh...if only it were a catalog...
> 
> I've always been drawn to the Sahara/rose gold one, too. So fun for Spring.
> 
> There's another photo in the Mattie style thread that kills me...fun, bright colors like turquoise and coral... [sigh]


 


Robinn said:


> Check out this link I found last November. Someone was starting an archive of all matinee colors. I still go to this album occasionally to drool. How badly do I wish this is a catalog we could order from !? Some of these are so rare that I've never seen them in 7 months of internet re-sale stalking.
> 
> I'd like to place dibs on a Lavender one if it ever appears. Or the Sage with Olive Suede.
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/Matinee/


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> After the MAB and MAM SO, I might ask around to see who may be interested in a Mattie SO...



Ooh...you might be able to get me to lift my ban for that!! I'm already daydreaming about colors and textures...


----------



## travelerscloset

eehlers said:


> Ooh...you might be able to get me to lift my ban for that!! I'm already daydreaming about colors and textures...


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Robinn said:


> Check out this link I found last November.  Someone was starting an archive of all matinee colors.  I still go to this album occasionally to drool.  How badly do I wish this is a catalog we could order from !?  Some of these are so rare that I've never seen them in 7 months of internet re-sale stalking.
> 
> I'd like to place dibs on a Lavender one if it ever appears.  Or the Sage with Olive Suede.
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn1/rmcrushes/Matinee/



Thanks so much for this.  That's a great reference.  

That Whitewash one is amazing.

What's the deal with some of them having tassles on the zipper pulls and some not?  Did they start to make them differently at a certain point or where some just made different then others?


----------



## lvsweetness

Fancy_Pants said:


> Thanks so much for this.  That's a great reference.
> 
> That Whitewash one is amazing.
> 
> What's the deal with some of them having tassles on the zipper pulls and some not?  Did they start to make them differently at a certain point or where some just made different then others?



i had whitewash, it was very lovely- if u do ever come across it, definitely hop on for it!
i had it, sold it, then the person sold it to someone else, i found that someone else and bought it back.. then ended up giving it away to a friend. i sometimes regret it, lol


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I do not understand how the black with blue suede flaps mattie is still on bonz...or the teal for that matter.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

lvsweetness said:


> i had whitewash, it was very lovely- if u do ever come across it, definitely hop on for it!
> i had it, sold it, then the person sold it to someone else, i found that someone else and bought it back.. then ended up giving it away to a friend. i sometimes regret it, lol



Thanks.  I will.  I love the look of it!



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I do not understand how the black with blue suede flaps mattie is still on bonz...or the teal for that matter.



That teal one is soooo pretty!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

laurenrr said:


> i would love an ocean/gold! also keep looking at the teal one on bonz





Robinn said:


> Did anyone here buy the Ocean & Gold on ebay for $100???? i exercised the restraint of a lifetime & emailed the seller to ask about wear and damage then i missed out bc someone scooped it up in the meantime.  I hope that bargain-o-the-year went to a tpf member!!!!!  The only reason i didnt buy it on sight is bc its not a hg and i am trying to practice restraint!!!!



That Ocean/Gold one is up on Bonanza now.   Or at least I think it is the same one.  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Ocean-Matinee-with-Gold-Flaps-/66255811


----------



## travelerscloset

*eehlers!!!!!!!! *
*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Matinee-in-Jade-EUC/68121471*



eehlers said:


> LOL - Matties are addicting!! I've been on the hunt for the elusive Jade green Mattie...someday it shall be mine!!


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> eehlers!!!!!!!!
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Matinee-in-Jade-EUC/68121471



Yay! You found one! That's awesome, eehlers!


----------



## Esquared72

Okay, ladies...what. is. up.?? 

How is it possible that Teal Mattie is STILL sitting on Bonz?  Teal leather? Silver hardware? Seriously? 

I already did my part this week in purchasing a colorful Mattie.  I would LOVE to see this Teal beauty land with a tPF'er, for Pete's sake!!


----------



## Robinn

eehlers said:


> Okay, ladies...what. is. up.??
> 
> How is it possible that Teal Mattie is STILL sitting on Bonz?  Teal leather? Silver hardware? Seriously?
> 
> I already did my part this week in purchasing a colorful Mattie.  I would LOVE to see this Teal beauty land with a tPF'er, for Pete's sake!!



You did do your part keeping the Matties in the 'tpf family this week by buying that Jade Mattie.... Thanks!  And I LOVE all the photos you've been posting!

Hmmmm.... I have bought 2 Teal bags recently.  It would be funny to buy a 3rd as if I have a sudden teal fetish.  Oops.  Actually it would be my 4th teal bag, bc I already have a Teal Mini Mac too (see avatar).  Maybe I do have teal issues !?

I'm trying to settle into enjoying my mattie collection bc the full-size are actually too big for my daily use.  So 2_ might_ be enough for me.  That's why I'm abstaining.


----------



## travelerscloset

I'm not sure if I can pull off a teal...


eehlers said:


> Okay, ladies...what. is. up.??
> 
> How is it possible that Teal Mattie is STILL sitting on Bonz? Teal leather? Silver hardware? Seriously?
> 
> I already did my part this week in purchasing a colorful Mattie. I would LOVE to see this Teal beauty land with a tPF'er, for Pete's sake!!


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I can pull off a teal...



Oh please, girl - you could rock Teal! And what a lovely pop of color in your Mattie collection. C'mon, ya know ya wanna...


----------



## travelerscloset

:shame:


eehlers said:


> Oh please, girl - you could rock Teal! And what a lovely pop of color in your Mattie collection. C'mon, ya know ya wanna...


----------



## Esquared72

So, on the RM Team thread Nicole asked for thoughts on HGs that we'd like to see them perhaps offer in the Classics section.  I made a plea on our behalf to bring back the Mattie - some of the classic colors would be great, or even offer it in some of the newer colors...in essence, just bring the style back!!  THAT would definitely trigger me to say that I prematurely called my RM collection complete and start adding some additional lovelies to the family.


----------



## travelerscloset

uhm! 


eehlers said:


> So, on the RM Team thread Nicole asked for thoughts on HGs that we'd like to see them perhaps offer in the Classics section.  I made a plea on our behalf to bring back the Mattie - some of the classic colors would be great, or even offer it in some of the newer colors...in essence, just bring the style back!!  THAT would definitely trigger me to say that I prematurely called my RM collection complete and start adding some additional lovelies to the family.


----------



## MissRed

Hey Mattie lovers! Is there a lot of room in the main compartment of the full size version?  How does it compare to the MAM or MAB? Thanks!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi MissRed! I'd say the capacity is comparible to a MAM!


MissRed said:


> Hey Mattie lovers! Is there a lot of room in the main compartment of the full size version? How does it compare to the MAM or MAB? Thanks!


----------



## MissRed

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Hi MissRed! I'd say the capacity is comparible to a MAM!



Thanks travelers!  Hmmmm, good to know...


----------



## Esquared72

MissRed said:
			
		

> Thanks travelers!  Hmmmm, good to know...



Could we be tempting you to join us in Mattie Land? It's a reallly fun place!


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:


> Could we be tempting you to join us in Mattie Land? It's a reallly fun place!


 

Yes, I am very tempted!  However, as of three weeks ago, I am on a ban!


----------



## Robinn

Tangerine mattie on bonanza & reasonably priced!!..... i am tempted but trying to hold out for only things on my HG list.


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> Tangerine mattie on bonanza & reasonably priced!!..... i am tempted but trying to hold out for only things on my HG list.



Hmmm...I think it's already gone! Hope it was someone here; I'd love to see it!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> Tangerine mattie on bonanza & reasonably priced!!..... i am tempted but trying to hold out for only things on my HG list.



Never mind! It's still there! Bonz's sort wasn't loading the newest correctly. Sorted by relevance and there it was. Very pretty! Hope someone snaps it up!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lvsweetness

i jumped on it, i been wanting ONE good matinee forever now and everytime i get one, i end up selling it

i hope this one is IT


----------



## Esquared72

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> i jumped on it, i been wanting ONE good matinee forever now and everytime i get one, i end up selling it
> 
> i hope this one is IT



Yay! It's a great color. Fingers crossed that this is your magical, keep-it-forever Mattie. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## redweddy

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> i jumped on it, i been wanting ONE good matinee forever now and everytime i get one, i end up selling it
> 
> i hope this one is IT



Good luck!  I am sure you will love it!


----------



## Denverite

I've been wanting to try the matinee, but not sure that I'd like it. The teal one is VERY tempting on Bonz, but I'm still unsure  Maybe I need to read through this whole thread...


----------



## lvsweetness

thanks ladies! i hope so!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Denverite said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to try the matinee, but not sure that I'd like it. The teal one is VERY tempting on Bonz, but I'm still unsure  Maybe I need to read through this whole thread...



That teal one has been killing me. I hope somebody snags it soon. I wasn't sure I'd like the Mattie either, but I'm a convert. Lots of organization, and the straps have enough drop to make it comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Oh that Brown one that just sold on Bonanza was beautiful.  I wish I would have seen it.  I would have snatched it up!


----------



## Esquared72

I saw that one this morning and am so proud of my restraint in not hitting "Buy Now".  It really was pretty - hoping someone here snagged it so that we can see pics!


----------



## skittlbrau

That ocean Mattie is on the Bonz again. Its really a travelling bag!


----------



## ceedoan

Fancy_Pants said:
			
		

> Oh that Brown one that just sold on Bonanza was beautiful.  I wish I would have seen it.  I would have snatched it up!



Which brown one?? I check bonz every morning (lol) and didn't  see a brown one!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:
			
		

> I saw that one this morning and am so proud of my restraint in not hitting "Buy Now".  It really was pretty - hoping someone here snagged it so that we can see pics!



Eehlers what's this brown Mattie u and fancy pants are talking about??


----------



## MAGJES

Last week someone had a Harewood Mattie up for sale. Maybe that's the one they are talking about?
I was going to buy it but the seller decided to keep it. Don't blame her!


Edit:  must not be.... I see that they mentioned this morning...hmmmmm.....I wonder what it was too....


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:
			
		

> Eehlers what's this brown Mattie u and fancy pants are talking about??



Lol...there was a chocolate Mattie up for a hot second the other morning. Had burgundy suede flaps. Really pretty!


----------



## MAGJES

I just found it!  It last a sec cause the price was a.m.a.z.i.n.g!


----------



## MAGJES

Denverite said:


> I've been wanting to try the matinee, but not sure that I'd like it. The teal one is VERY tempting on Bonz, but I'm still unsure  Maybe I need to read through this whole thread...



I had a teal matte one time. The leather is thin so it made a really smooshy bag.


----------



## Esquared72

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I just found it!  It last a sec cause the price was a.m.a.z.i.n.g!



I know. Took everything I had to resist. I was hoping someone here got it, but not a peep.


----------



## uadjit

Speaking of gone in a flash, I could have sworn there was a black shine mini Mattie on Bonz last night. I thought I tagged it but it was gone this morning.


----------



## Robinn

uadjit said:


> Speaking of gone in a flash, I could have sworn there was a black shine mini Mattie on Bonz last night. I thought I tagged it but it was gone this morning.



The Black Mini-matties appear frequently on the flash-sale sites like Myhabit or Gilt.  If you want one, just keep frequenting those sites.  In fact, Myhabit still has a black suede one left from their March sale for $198.

http://www.myhabit.com/?ref_=pe_142...B004QOA0T2&cAsin=B004QOA0TW&ref=qd_b_img_d_15

Btw-I have this sale saved bc it has one of the bags i MUST HAVE in it (gray laced mam) and i keep checking back hoping for a return.


----------



## uadjit

Robinn said:


> The Black Mini-matties appear frequently on the flash-sale sites like Myhabit or Gilt. If you want one, just keep frequenting those sites. In fact, Myhabit still has a black suede one left from their March sale for $198.
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/?ref_=pe_142...B004QOA0T2&cAsin=B004QOA0TW&ref=qd_b_img_d_15
> 
> Btw-I have this sale saved bc it has one of the bags i MUST HAVE in it (gray laced mam) and i keep checking back hoping for a return.


 Thanks for the tip on that one, Robinn! I waitlisted the Auburn Heartthrob ($146!) just in case.

But actually, I didn't want to buy the Mini Mattie. I just thought it was weird that it had just gone up last night before I went to bed and I couldn't find it in the morning. Turns out it is still there and still for sale, the search on Bonanza is just acting weird. I searched for "minkoff matinee" and don't get all of the matinees on Bonz.


----------



## tastangan

eehlers said:


> Lol...there was a chocolate Mattie up for a hot second the other morning. Had burgundy suede flaps. Really pretty!



It looks like Chocolate stonewash leather?


----------



## Esquared72

My two Matties hotties...light gray and Jade


----------



## Fancy_Pants

uadjit said:


> Speaking of gone in a flash, I could have sworn there was a black shine mini Mattie on Bonz last night. I thought I tagged it but it was gone this morning.



This one?  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lik...e-Mini-Satchel-–-Shiny-Black-Leather/73433341


----------



## Tigistylist

Fancy_Pants said:


> This one? http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lik...e-Mini-Satchel-–-Shiny-Black-Leather/73433341


 
Are you Fancy from AF?


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Tigistylist said:


> Are you Fancy from AF?



Hey Tigi!  Yep, its me.  

I recently just bought the bag in your wishlist.    You need one!


----------



## Tigistylist

Fancy_Pants said:


> Hey Tigi! Yep, its me.
> 
> I recently just bought the bag in your wishlist.  You need one!


 
Hi, Welcome! I love it here! You will love the Minkettes, and RM. Sadly RM is too heavy for me right now. I can still Drool!


----------



## uadjit

Fancy_Pants said:


> This one? http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lik...e-Mini-Satchel-–-Shiny-Black-Leather/73433341


 
Yes, that would be it! 

eehlers - that jade mattie is fantastic


----------



## Tigistylist

Anyone know if a Mattie fits an IPAD?


----------



## Esquared72

Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Anyone know if a Mattie fits an IPAD?



Hi Tigi...I just grabbed DH's iPad to test, and the answer is a big no. Mattie doesn't have the widest opening in the world, so iPad was too wide and likely a little too tall. He has a bulky cover on his, but even without it, it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Tigistylist

eehlers said:


> Hi Tigi...I just grabbed DH's iPad to test, and the answer is a big no. Mattie doesn't have the widest opening in the world, so iPad was too wide and likely a little too tall. He has a bulky cover on his, but even without it, it wouldn't fit.


 

Thanks so much for doing that. Well poop I guess I won't change my mind, and keep LG. I sold PH, and used the funds towards an IPAD 2. I know it's the 2, but it was under retail, with Applecare. If I hate it, I can trade it in. New to Apple, not a huge fan. I just need things to be light weight, due to health issues.


----------



## Esquared72

Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for doing that. Well poop I guess I won't change my mind, and keep LG. I sold PH, and used the funds towards an IPAD 2. I know it's the 2, but it was under retail, with Applecare. If I hate it, I can trade it in. New to Apple, not a huge fan. I just need things to be light weight, due to health issues.



No problem. DH loves his iPad and he has the first one. We both have iPhones and love them. I got him the iPad as a gift and he thought he'd never use it, but he travels for work quite a bit and loves it for games and movies on flights. He quickly became an Angry Birds addict - LOL.


----------



## Tigistylist

eehlers said:


> No problem. DH loves his iPad and he has the first one. We both have iPhones and love them. I got him the iPad as a gift and he thought he'd never use it, but he travels for work quite a bit and loves it for games and movies on flights. He quickly became an Angry Birds addict - LOL.


 

I love those Birds! Hate the sounds they make.


----------



## skittlbrau

eehlers said:
			
		

> Lol...there was a chocolate Mattie up for a hot second the other morning. Had burgundy suede flaps. Really pretty!



Looks like that chocolate Mattie is back up on the bonz. For its condition, its price is super reasonable!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

skittlbrau said:


> Looks like that chocolate Mattie is back up on the bonz. For its condition, its price is super reasonable!



Oh yeah!  I jumped on it this time.  I am wondering if it was back up there because the buyer was disappointed with it though.  

I love that it has silver hardware.  I find that I am not using my Grey Matinee because of the gold hardware.    I might let it go now, after buying the brown one.


----------



## Robinn

Fancy_Pants said:


> Oh yeah!  I jumped on it this time.  I am wondering if it was back up there because the buyer was disappointed with it though.
> 
> I love that it has silver hardware.  I find that I am not using my Grey Matinee because of the gold hardware.    I might let it go now, after buying the brown one.



I am excited to see how you like the chocolate!  Please post picts when she arrives!

Meanwhile...another tangerine has appeared on ebay!!  I am pretty sure its not lvsweetness's bag, but ANOTHeR!  Its a 7 day auction starting at $99...


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Robinn said:


> I am excited to see how you like the chocolate!  Please post picts when she arrives!
> 
> Meanwhile...another tangerine has appeared on ebay!!  I am pretty sure its not lvsweetness's bag, but ANOTHeR!  Its a 7 day auction starting at $99...



Ohhhh, it's pretty too!


I see that a Wine Mattie sold on Bonanza last night too.


----------



## penguininaboat

eehlers said:
			
		

> Hi Tigi...I just grabbed DH's iPad to test, and the answer is a big no. Mattie doesn't have the widest opening in the world, so iPad was too wide and likely a little too tall. He has a bulky cover on his, but even without it, it wouldn't fit.



Ipad fits in my mattie. I don't carry a ton extra and it has to lay in a diagonal. I put wallet, umbrella, make up case, etc on the underside of the diagonal. It may also be because I have a stiffer leather mattie (army green with black flaps). I can take photos to explain about how things fit tonight.


----------



## penguininaboat

Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Anyone know if a Mattie fits an IPAD?



I know I am a bit late for this conversation...but thought it might help others for future reference.






The above is my army green with black flaps mattie.






A peek inside.







Everything in the bag. The leopard case is an RM case for the ipad. 









Modeling with everything in it (please excuse the comfy clothes), you will note it is a bit bulky with the ipad but doable.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## ceedoan

penguininaboat said:


> I know I am a bit late for this conversation...but thought it might help others for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687853
> 
> 
> The above is my army green with black flaps mattie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687857
> 
> 
> A peek inside.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687859
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the bag. The leopard case is an RM case for the ipad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687865
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling with everything in it (please excuse the comfy clothes), you will note it is a bit bulky with the ipad but doable.
> 
> Hope that helps someone!





wow, forget what fits in it!! GORGEOUS mattie!!! i didn't even know an army green w/ black flaps mattie existed!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Robinn

It is interesting to see that ipads fit in some Matties.  Mine wont fit in my wine mattie and zip closed.  Maybe its bc my ipad has a protective case on it!?  Or maybe my mattie isnt cut as wide?  

The ipad fits well in the Cupid, Racy and MAB with the case.


----------



## Esquared72

Robinn said:
			
		

> It is interesting to see that ipads fit in some Matties.  Mine wont fit in my wine mattie and zip closed.  Maybe its bc my ipad has a protective case on it!?  Or maybe my mattie isnt cut as wide?
> 
> The ipad fits well in the Cupid, Racy and MAB with the case.



I was thinking the same! Jade Mattie couldn't fit it either. Maybe because DH's is a first generation iPad? Are 2 and 3 smaller?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Robinn

eehlers said:


> I was thinking the same! Jade Mattie couldn't fit it either. Maybe because DH's is a first generation iPad? Are 2 and 3 smaller?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I have the ipad2 with a gumdrop case on it... i was thinking maybe the bags vary in size slightly?


----------



## penguininaboat

ceedoan said:
			
		

> wow, forget what fits in it!! GORGEOUS mattie!!! i didn't even know an army green w/ black flaps mattie existed!!! thanks for sharing!!



Thanks! I admit that part of why I felt compelled to share was that I had never seen this bag on the forum (except over a year ago by the tpfer I bought it from). 

I have the ipad original version. I do think the matties must vary in size. Perhaps because mine was a sample (i think, based on rarity) it is a tad larger?


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow!!!! You make me want to have an army green mattie!!!!



penguininaboat said:


> I know I am a bit late for this conversation...but thought it might help others for future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687853
> 
> 
> The above is my army green with black flaps mattie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687857
> 
> 
> A peek inside.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687859
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the bag. The leopard case is an RM case for the ipad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687865
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling with everything in it (please excuse the comfy clothes), you will note it is a bit bulky with the ipad but doable.
> 
> Hope that helps someone!


----------



## TXGirlie

Not an ipad owner, but I know I can get my Kindle Fire in it!


----------



## penguininaboat

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Wow!!!! You make me want to have an army green mattie!!!!



Aww thanks. This is my first time posting photos other than in the "which RM are you wearing today?" Thread. I think I may do a collection post this weekend...seems like good timing to take obsessive photos, given that my fiance is out of town


----------



## MissRed

penguininaboat said:
			
		

> Aww thanks. This is my first time posting photos other than in the "which RM are you wearing today?" Thread. I think I may do a collection post this weekend...seems like good timing to take obsessive photos, given that my fiance is out of town



Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## MAGJES

penguininaboat said:


> Aww thanks. This is my first time posting photos other than in the "which RM are you wearing today?" Thread. I think I may do a collection post this weekend...seems like good timing to take obsessive photos, given that my fiance is out of town



Please do!
Love collection photos.


----------



## pennydreadful

Soooo I haven't been on this subforum in a hot minute, but I just wanted to share that  yesterday I fell in love with my black/blue zip mattie all over again!!! I just finished moving all of my junk from my student apartment into my boyfriend's house, which means I finally reassembled my bag collection and got to switch out my workhorse bag. I just love this matinee so much   The gold hardware with the slouchy leather and bright pops of blue...  It looks super glamorous (and I usually carry a paddington so I have a high threshold for bling). It's just scrumptious. So glad I rediscovered her!!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

So excited I may be getting my mini tomorrow.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Robinn said:


> I am excited to see how you like the chocolate!  Please post picts when she arrives!



My Brown Mattie arrived this weekend and I am already carrying her.  I didn't realize how much I needed a brown bag until now.  And the Silver hardware is perfect.  I will definitely use this one more then my Grey with Gold hardware.  

She is so beautiful!!







Modeling pic:


----------



## travelerscloset

Can't wait for the photos! 


penguininaboat said:


> Aww thanks. This is my first time posting photos other than in the "which RM are you wearing today?" Thread. I think I may do a collection post this weekend...seems like good timing to take obsessive photos, given that my fiance is out of town





Oh, pls share photos! I love the way you describe the black blue Mattie 


pennydreadful said:


> Soooo I haven't been on this subforum in a hot minute, but I just wanted to share that  yesterday I fell in love with my black/blue zip mattie all over again!!! I just finished moving all of my junk from my student apartment into my boyfriend's house, which means I finally reassembled my bag collection and got to switch out my workhorse bag. I just love this matinee so much   The gold hardware with the slouchy leather and bright pops of blue...  It looks super glamorous (and I usually carry a paddington so I have a high threshold for bling). It's just scrumptious. So glad I rediscovered her!!




You look lovely! The leather on that Mattie looks silky smooth!


Fancy_Pants said:


> My Brown Mattie arrived this weekend and I am already carrying her.  I didn't realize how much I needed a brown bag until now.  And the Silver hardware is perfect.  I will definitely use this one more then my Grey with Gold hardware.
> 
> She is so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pic:


----------



## Robinn

Fancy_Pants said:


> My Brown Mattie arrived this weekend and I am already carrying her.  I didn't realize how much I needed a brown bag until now.  And the Silver hardware is perfect.  I will definitely use this one more then my Grey with Gold hardware.
> 
> She is so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pic:



That is a stunning bag!!  It looks great with that outfit!  Congratulations!!


----------



## uadjit

Welp, I was suffering MAM fatigue and decided to give Matties another try and I'm SO glad I did. I scored a gorgeous wine Matinee, and my favorite a Harewood that I bought from Cee. These bags are TDF and besides being stunning to look at they're both squishier and comfier to carry than other Matinees I've had in the past. I am on-again, off-again with shoulder strapless bags but these are keepers!


----------



## MAGJES

uadjit said:


> Welp, I was suffering MAM fatigue and decided to give Matties another try and I'm SO glad I did. I scored a gorgeous wine Matinee, and my favorite a Harewood that I bought from Cee. These bags are TDF and besides being stunning to look at they're both squishier and comfier to carry than other Matinees I've had in the past. I am on-again, off-again with shoulder strapless bags but these are keepers!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694165



What fabulous Matties!  
So pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:
			
		

> Welp, I was suffering MAM fatigue and decided to give Matties another try and I'm SO glad I did. I scored a gorgeous wine Matinee, and my favorite a Harewood that I bought from Cee. These bags are TDF and besides being stunning to look at they're both squishier and comfier to carry than other Matinees I've had in the past. I am on-again, off-again with shoulder strapless bags but these are keepers!



Love that Harewood! So pretty!!


----------



## lvsweetness

uadjit said:


> Welp, I was suffering MAM fatigue and decided to give Matties another try and I'm SO glad I did. I scored a gorgeous wine Matinee, and my favorite a Harewood that I bought from Cee. These bags are TDF and besides being stunning to look at they're both squishier and comfier to carry than other Matinees I've had in the past. I am on-again, off-again with shoulder strapless bags but these are keepers!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694165




omg at harewood.. beautiful!!


----------



## lvsweetness

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bea...e-Old-School-bag-excellent-condition/76418241

such a good price!

(not my listing)


----------



## ceedoan

uadjit said:


> Welp, I was suffering MAM fatigue and decided to give Matties another try and I'm SO glad I did. I scored a gorgeous wine Matinee, and my favorite a Harewood that I bought from Cee. These bags are TDF and besides being stunning to look at they're both squishier and comfier to carry than other Matinees I've had in the past. I am on-again, off-again with shoulder strapless bags but these are keepers!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694165



uadjit - yay!! glad u love her as much as i do!!  ahhhh she's so gorgeous!!! AND i still get to see her... bonus!!


----------



## uadjit

ceedoan said:


> uadjit - yay!! glad u love her as much as i do!!  ahhhh she's so gorgeous!!! AND i still get to see her... bonus!!


 I really do. She made me fall in love with Matties again.  Thanks for taking such good care of her!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Ok so received her but not sure I like her??? Gurrrr ;(


----------



## uadjit

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok so received her but not sure I like her??? Gurrrr ;(


 The Mini? What don't you like?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I don't know I love the pockets but not thrilled about the shape.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Robinn said:


> That is a stunning bag!!  It looks great with that outfit!  Congratulations!!





travelerscloset said:


> You look lovely! The leather on that Mattie looks silky smooth!



Thanks!



lvsweetness said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bea...e-Old-School-bag-excellent-condition/76418241
> 
> such a good price!
> 
> (not my listing)



Oh geez.  I seriously have zero self control.  :shame:

But I have really been wanting the Elephant one.  A consignor of mine sent one in recently (which is what started my whole Matinee obsession) and I decided I needed one in Elephant as soon as I could find it at a good price.  3 Mattie's in a Month.  Someone stop me!


----------



## lucybelle

Congrats fancy pants, she is a beauty! I had to stop myself, so I am glad she is going to a good home!! You will have to post a group shot when she arrives


----------



## Tigistylist

Fancy_Pants said:


> Someone stop me!


 

OK get your booty back on AF!!!! Buy more jeans, Stay away from BAGS!!!!!! I'm going to tell Pam you are cheating!
Girl I went through this. I went nuts over RM! Almost as bad as jeans cost wise. Since jeans are cheaper, I have more.
Right now I wish I could  go down to 3 bags, handheld, hobo, and a small run around type bag.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Tigistylist said:


> OK get your booty back on AF!!!! Buy more jeans, Stay away from BAGS!!!!!! I'm going to tell Pam you are cheating!
> Girl I went through this. I went nuts over RM! Almost as bad as jeans cost wise. Since jeans are cheaper, I have more.
> Right now I wish I could  go down to 3 bags, handheld, hobo, and a small run around type bag.



Oh they know!  The new purchase thread has been filled with my bag purchases lately.  lol  I am just so bored with jeans lately and I have more then I could ever need.  I still buy them like crazy but I have started finding other things (shoes and bags) to obsess over now!

Unfortunately it's not just RM that I am having this problem with.  No bag is safe!  lol


----------



## Fancy_Pants

lucybelle said:


> Congrats fancy pants, she is a beauty! I had to stop myself, so I am glad she is going to a good home!! You will have to post a group shot when she arrives



Thanks!  I'll have to do that.  I think I am going to let go on my Grey one so that I can search for a Grey one with silver hardware instead.  So I'll be sure to do a group photo before that.


----------



## lvsweetness

Fancy_Pants said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez.  I seriously have zero self control.  :shame:
> 
> But I have really been wanting the Elephant one.  A consignor of mine sent one in recently (which is what started my whole Matinee obsession) and I decided I needed one in Elephant as soon as I could find it at a good price.  3 Mattie's in a Month.  Someone stop me!



you look really nice with matinees, the style suits you- i cant stop you lolol


----------



## travelerscloset

Hey bag twin with Wine!  
You're super lucky to have snagged the Harewood!  She's lovely!



uadjit said:


> Welp, I was suffering MAM fatigue and decided to give Matties another try and I'm SO glad I did. I scored a gorgeous wine Matinee, and my favorite a Harewood that I bought from Cee. These bags are TDF and besides being stunning to look at they're both squishier and comfier to carry than other Matinees I've had in the past. I am on-again, off-again with shoulder strapless bags but these are keepers!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694165


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Hey bag twin with Wine!
> You're super lucky to have snagged the Harewood!  She's lovely!



The wine is really beautiful and the leather is very comfy to carry. She's just outshone by her dazzling Harewood sister.


----------



## MAGJES

Although everyone is lovin' on Harewood I've got to say that anything Wine is the *long term* winner in my book!!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

So I decided to give her whirl pictures later.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Ok so I took my Mini Mattie to work with me today. I like the smallness but not into the shape and I think the leather is to stiff for me. Here are some pix to drool over ladies.


----------



## Esquared72

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> Ok so I took my Mini Mattie to work with me today. I like the smallness but not into the shape and I think the leather is to stiff for me. Here are some pix to drool over ladies.



Mini matties just look so darn cute. Too small for me, though...I love my full size matties. But if it doesn't feel right to you, then it's not meant to be. Better to find a forever bag you love!!


----------



## uadjit

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok so I took my Mini Mattie to work with me today. I like the smallness but not into the shape and I think the leather is to stiff for me. Here are some pix to drool over ladies.


 I think it's adorable. Maybe try it with the flaps down?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Also zippers are stiff any ideas? Also how can I soften this shine leather?


----------



## doi

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Ok so I took my Mini Mattie to work with me today. I like the smallness but not into the shape and I think the leather is to stiff for me. Here are some pix to drool over ladies.



That Mini Mattie is so cute!

ETA:  Oh no.  I just realized this is for the Mattie Lovers thread...does this mean...???  Am I going over to the dark side???  

Okay...okay.  I admit.  I'm starting to fall in love with the Matties.  All you guys' fault!!!  Especially eehlers and travelers!!  Grrr.


----------



## MissRed

Very cute bag!


----------



## MissRed

doi said:
			
		

> That Mini Mattie is so cute!
> 
> ETA:  Oh no.  I just realized this is for the Mattie Lovers thread...does this mean...???  Am I going over to the dark side???
> 
> Okay...okay.  I admit.  I'm starting to fall in love with the Matties.  All you guys' fault!!!  Especially eehlers and travelers!!  Grrr.



Me too Doi!


----------



## Esquared72

doi said:
			
		

> That Mini Mattie is so cute!
> 
> ETA:  Oh no.  I just realized this is for the Mattie Lovers thread...does this mean...???  Am I going over to the dark side???
> 
> Okay...okay.  I admit.  I'm starting to fall in love with the Matties.  All you guys' fault!!!  Especially eehlers and travelers!!  Grrr.



I'm always happy to enable!  So...got a particular one in mind? Come join us in Mattie-land - it's such a happy, fun place!!


----------



## Esquared72

hollywoodbadgrl said:
			
		

> Also zippers are stiff any ideas? Also how can I soften this shine leather?



Yay! You're gonna continue to give her a try? Hmmm...I'm not familiar with shine leather, so I don't know if conditioner is a no-no? That's my usual trick for stiff leathers. And I know I read there's something you can rub on zippers that stick...I'll try and track that down for you.


----------



## doi

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'm always happy to enable!  So...got a particular one in mind? Come join us in Mattie-land - it's such a happy, fun place!!



I would LOVE a Mattie like peguin's Army Green.  I keep going back to her pics of it.  End up having to wipe the drool off me whenever I see it.  Gahhhh...


----------



## lucybelle




----------



## lucybelle

Robinn said:


> I am excited to see how you like the chocolate!  Please post picts when she arrives!
> 
> Meanwhile...another tangerine has appeared on ebay!!  I am pretty sure its not lvsweetness's bag, but ANOTHeR!  Its a 7 day auction starting at $99...



Did this tangerine seriously close at $99 plus ship?  I hope someone in here got her, what a great deal!


----------



## Esquared72

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Also zippers are stiff any ideas? Also how can I soften this shine leather?



Now I remember!  If you have problems with the zipper getting stuck (not sure if that's what you meant by stiff?), you can actually rub a small candle along the zipper track - the wax can help smooth the pull.


----------



## Robinn

eehlers said:


> Now I remember!  If you have problems with the zipper getting stuck (not sure if that's what you meant by stiff?), you can actually rub a small candle along the zipper track - the wax can help smooth the pull.



I have heard that a bar of Soap works on slow zipper pulls too.  In both cases, it's probably the wax content that helps.  A candle would probably be a better idea near leather though to avoid staining.

My Violet/lavender flap mattie (full size, no suede) is way stiffer than my Wine Full or Violet & Sailor Minis.  The leather is also much heavier and glazed.  It seems to be the character of the leather.... I didnt try to use a 'relaxer' on her of any type, but I just am trying to enjoy the boxy and sturdy character of the bag.....and if I want a fully smooshed one I go for one that has suede accents.  All of mine that have suede are smooshed.  Hope that helps !?


----------



## ceedoan

lucybelle said:


> Did this tangerine seriously close at $99 plus ship?  I hope someone in here got her, what a great deal!



SERIOUSLY!!!!!! unbelievable!!!


----------



## spartancoaster

Eye candy!


----------



## ceedoan

spartancoaster said:


> Eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 1697700



 spartan - i missed seeing your black w/ blue suede flaps and SILVER hw mattie!!!  thanks, i needed some eye candy! i'm currently lusting after a bag and i absolutely cannot get it until i let one go (that's the new policy i'm trying to stick to after the crazy buying i've been doing lately) "same story....different day!!" :giggles:


----------



## spartancoaster

I work the same way Cee!  Gotta sell one before I buy one!


----------



## uadjit

spartancoaster said:
			
		

> Eye candy!



Pretty!


----------



## Tigistylist

spartancoaster said:


> Eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 1697700


 
I want to come visit!


----------



## travelerscloset

I *SHOULD SELL TOO!  *Still too attached to my collection though... Grrrrr!





ceedoan said:


> spartan - i missed seeing your black w/ blue suede flaps and SILVER hw mattie!!!  thanks, i needed some eye candy! i'm currently lusting after a bag and i absolutely cannot get it until i let one go (that's the new policy i'm trying to stick to after the crazy buying i've been doing lately) "same story....different day!!" :giggles:


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:


> I *SHOULD SELL TOO!  *Still too attached to my collection though... Grrrrr!



I'm in the same boat...I really need to sell one (or a couple) to help fund other purchases I want to make, but whenever I think of putting one up for sale, I have an anxiety attack...I love them each so much that I just don't have the heart to part with any of them right now. Perhaps that's a sign that I shouldn't get any new bags right now?  Nah - that can't be what it means...what was I thinking???


----------



## travelerscloset

*Exactly how I feel!*
*LOL, yeah! what were you thinking?!  It's unfair for the other beautiful gems out there waiting for us to pounce on them!*


eehlers said:


> I'm in the same boat...I really need to sell one (or a couple) to help fund other purchases I want to make, *but whenever I think of putting one up for sale, I have an anxiety attack...*I love them each so much that I just don't have the heart to part with any of them right now. *Perhaps that's a sign that I shouldn't get any new bags right now? Nah - that can't be what it means...what was I thinking???*


----------



## uadjit

eehlers said:


> I'm in the same boat...I really need to sell one (or a couple) to help fund other purchases I want to make, but whenever I think of putting one up for sale, I have an anxiety attack...I love them each so much that I just don't have the heart to part with any of them right now. Perhaps that's a sign that I shouldn't get any new bags right now? Nah - that can't be what it means...what was I thinking???


I know I need to stop getting new bags for a while because my closet is so full that I'm storing MACs inside MAMs.  

One way I convince myself to sell off bags is by watching that show _Hoarders_. I swear, everytime I see it I freak out and think "Sure, the problem is just my closet now, but if I don't sell some bags in 20 years they'll find me buried under a pile of vintage Rebecca Minkoffs! It could happen!


----------



## Fee4zy

uadjit said:


> I know I need to stop getting new bags for a while because my closet is so full that I'm storing MACs inside MAMs.
> 
> One way I convince myself to sell off bags is by watching that show _Hoarders_. I swear, everytime I see it I freak out and think "Sure, the problem is just my closet now, but if I don't sell some bags in 20 years they'll find me buried under a pile of vintage Rebecca Minkoffs! It could happen!



Now that would be a great episode of Hoarders!


----------



## travelerscloset

:giggles: That makes two of us!


uadjit said:


> I know I need to stop getting new bags for a while because my closet is so full that I'm storing MACs inside MAMs.
> 
> One way I convince myself to sell off bags is by watching that show _Hoarders_. I swear, everytime I see it I freak out and think "Sure, the problem is just my closet now, *but if I don't sell some bags in 20 years they'll find me buried under a pile of vintage Rebecca Minkoffs! It could happen!*


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> I know I need to stop getting new bags for a while because my closet is so full that I'm storing MACs inside MAMs.
> 
> One way I convince myself to sell off bags is by watching that show _Hoarders_. I swear, everytime I see it I freak out and think "Sure, the problem is just my closet now, but if I don't sell some bags in 20 years they'll find me buried under a pile of vintage Rebecca Minkoffs! It could happen!



LOL!  Well, we all gotta go sometime, and that would be one he** of a way to go!!!


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> *I SHOULD SELL TOO!  *Still too attached to my collection though... Grrrrr!



NO WAY!! don't do it!! i sell to get new ones bc i can't afford to keep them ALL and i'm a crazy handbag addict!!! i wish i was a trust fund baby!!! LOL!!!


----------



## redweddy

eehlers said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat...I really need to sell one (or a couple) to help fund other purchases I want to make, but whenever I think of putting one up for sale, I have an anxiety attack...I love them each so much that I just don't have the heart to part with any of them right now. Perhaps that's a sign that I shouldn't get any new bags right now?  Nah - that can't be what it means...what was I thinking???



LOL!
You're right -- that just can't be what it means! 

I know how you feel about mu RMs!  Right now I can't seem to part with any of them -- I've started selling my non-RM bags!  It's unreal -- this obsession!


----------



## travelerscloset

YELLOW?!
I might just try my luck with this one... my hands are itchy already, lol
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-Yelloe-satchel-with-silver-hardware-/270966556907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f16dd88eb


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> YELLOW?!
> I might just try my luck with this one... my hands are itchy already, lol
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rebecca-Minkoff-Yelloe-satchel-with-silver-hardware-/270966556907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f16dd88eb



Oooh...that's Sahara! Pretty!!


----------



## travelerscloset

It is pretty, but then again... what I really am looking for are Tangerine and Army...
alright, Sahara's not for me... go get her girls!


----------



## ceedoan

eehlers said:


> Oooh...that's Sahara! Pretty!!



eehlers, sad to say but it's not sahara since sahara was a lighter brighter yellow and didn't have siggy hw and had very very light gold flaps..... i'm gonna call this one "mystery yellow with shimmer flaps and siggy hw"! i'm wondering if it's from the same season as your Lady Jade and LV's tangerine?? but dang, sahara with rosegold hw is GORGEOUS! it's pretty rare and i've never seen one listed for sale before.... 

in other news, when's your RK gym bag getting delivered???


----------



## ceedoan

travelerscloset said:


> It is pretty, but then again... what I really am looking for are *Tangerine and Army...*
> alright, Sahara's not for me... go get her girls!



traveler, there was a tangerine recently on the bay and sold for $99!!!!!!!!  i didn't know u wanted one or else would've PM'ed u to bid!!!


----------



## Esquared72

ceedoan said:
			
		

> eehlers, sad to say but it's not sahara since sahara was a lighter brighter yellow and didn't have siggy hw and had very very light gold flaps..... i'm gonna call this one "mystery yellow with shimmer flaps and siggy hw"! i'm wondering if it's from the same season as your Lady Jade and LV's tangerine?? but dang, sahara with rosegold hw is GORGEOUS! it's pretty rare and i've never seen one listed for sale before....
> 
> in other news, when's your RK gym bag getting delivered???



Wow...I didn't know there was another yellow beyond Sahara in Mattie. If it's the same seaon as Jade and Tang then the leather will be smooshy and soft awesomeness. Hope someone snags it!

Hoping RK will be here mid-week...hoping I don't get contacted by them tomorrow, telling me they don't have actually have the Cinnabar!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi Cee, I saw that but I prefer a EUC or like new one... 


ceedoan said:


> traveler, there was a tangerine recently on the bay and sold for $99!!!!!!!!  i didn't know u wanted one or else would've PM'ed u to bid!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

I've been thinking... any of you interested do an SO for a full size Mattie?  If we get Nicole's go signal for our specs we might just have it before Christmas!


----------



## ceedoan

uadjit said:


> I know I need to stop getting new bags for a while because *my closet is so full that I'm storing MACs inside MAMs. *
> 
> One way I convince myself to sell off bags is by watching that show _Hoarders_. I swear, everytime I see it I freak out and think "Sure, the problem is just my closet now, but *if I don't sell some bags in 20 years they'll find me buried under a pile of vintage Rebecca Minkoffs!* It could happen!





eehlers said:


> LOL!  *Well, we all gotta go sometime, and that would be one he** of a way to go!!! *



omg yall crack me up!!! i love the chatter in this thread! what am i saying.... i love the chatter in all the RM threads!! :giggles: i agree, being buried in a pile of vintage RM's (i really love the sound of that... vintage!)..... could be a lot worse!!


----------



## Tigistylist

travelerscloset said:


> I've been thinking... any of you interested do an SO for a full size Mattie? If we get Nicole's go signal for our specs we might just have it before Christmas!


 
Black, with blue suede, silver hardware.


----------



## travelerscloset

that would be gorgeous it's just that I have too many blacks already .... I'm thinking tangerine or orange with red zipper track....





Tigistylist said:


> Black, with blue suede, silver hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> that would be gorgeous it's just that I have too many blacks already .... I'm thinking tangerine or orange with red zipper track....



Or maybe something like Orchid or Dusty Lilac...


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> I've been thinking... any of you interested do an SO for a full size Mattie?  If we get Nicole's go signal for our specs we might just have it before Christmas!



YEAH!

A PINK ONE

lolol

i saw an old school rose pink one, omg, it was beautiful


----------



## travelerscloset

Dusty lilac would be GORGEOUS!!!!!!  silver hw?  what color zipper track?


eehlers said:


> Or maybe something like Orchid or Dusty Lilac...


----------



## travelerscloset

old rose or dusty lilac! 


lvsweetness said:


> YEAH!
> 
> A PINK ONE
> 
> lolol
> 
> i saw an old school rose pink one, omg, it was beautiful


----------



## lvsweetness

travelerscloset said:


> old rose or dusty lilac!



i wonder why these NEVER pop up on ebay or bonanza


----------



## Esquared72

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> i wonder why these NEVER pop up on ebay or bonanza



I know! Never see these bright colors appear. But, to be honest, if I had one, I wouldn't sell it either! Love, love that pink and the turquoise, too.


----------



## travelerscloset

lovely colors!  yeah, they never appear... 


lvsweetness said:


> i wonder why these NEVER pop up on ebay or bonanza


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

There is a yellow on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270966556907?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_542wt_192


----------



## MissRed

eehlers said:
			
		

> Could we be tempting you to join us in Mattie Land? It's a reallly fun place!



I couldn't resist any longer! 




Light grey? Fig?  Whatever it is, I love it!  It has THE softest leather of all my RMs!


----------



## mibelleson

so pretty!!


----------



## ashnickers

Robinn said:


> I have heard that a bar of Soap works on slow zipper pulls too. In both cases, it's probably the wax content that helps. A candle would probably be a better idea near leather though to avoid staining.
> 
> My Violet/lavender flap mattie (full size, no suede) is way stiffer than my Wine Full or Violet & Sailor Minis. The leather is also much heavier and glazed. It seems to be the character of the leather.... I didnt try to use a 'relaxer' on her of any type, but I just am trying to enjoy the boxy and sturdy character of the bag.....and if I want a fully smooshed one I go for one that has suede accents. All of mine that have suede are smooshed. Hope that helps !?


 

Brand new to the RM addiction - I was a SA for Coach for years and we would take wax paper and slide it along the zipper ... again, the wax works like a charm.  A bit safer than candle wax or soap


----------



## ashnickers

lucybelle said:


> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-sILuaLgXx0M/T5foeaS47GI/AAAAAAAABJ8/FvkTQBZRC7M/s720/bag%2520collection%2520067.JPG


 

That is absolutely STUNNING!!! 

I just bought my first ever RM handbag - a Matinee in this same leather but gray ... any recommendations for care of this specific leather???  Can you use a conditioner on it, and if so what do you ladies reccomend?


----------



## lucybelle

ashnickers said:


> That is absolutely STUNNING!!!
> 
> I just bought my first ever RM handbag - a Matinee in this same leather but gray ... any recommendations for care of this specific leather???  Can you use a conditioner on it, and if so what do you ladies reccomend?



I seriously regret letting this one go! I clean everything with apple conditioner and spray it with Wilson's TLC. Everything that is except this one! I was terrified it was going to change the look of the leather which I just adored, since I never protected her I never carried her. Even though I have never had either one of those products change anything I put it on, UGH!! Love her enough for both of us, LOL!


----------



## uadjit

lvsweetness said:


> i wonder why these NEVER pop up on ebay or bonanza


 OMG. I want that pink one.


----------



## ashnickers

What color matinee is this?


----------



## MAGJES

ashnickers said:


> What color matinee is this?



It's called yellow with silver spot flaps.
I think!

I had a MAM in this leather one time.  Silver spot feels sort of like suede....or velvet.


----------



## MAGJES

lvsweetness said:


> i wonder why these NEVER pop up on ebay or bonanza





uadjit said:


> OMG. I want that pink one.





eehlers said:


> I know! Never see these bright colors appear. But, to be honest, if I had one, I wouldn't sell it either! Love, love that pink and the turquoise, too.



These were from a resort collection.

Rose, sunshine, and peacock.


----------



## MAGJES

MissRed said:


> I couldn't resist any longer!
> 
> View attachment 1703058
> 
> 
> Light grey? Fig?  Whatever it is, I love it!  It has THE softest leather of all my RMs!



It's neither FIG or Lt. grey........both of those have old school hardware.
Yours looks to have signature hardware. 
Very pretty color!


----------



## ashnickers

MAGJES said:
			
		

> It's called yellow with silver spot flaps.
> I think!
> 
> I had a MAM in this leather one time.  Silver spot feels sort of like suede....or velvet.



Thanks - we shall see, just snagged it off eBay


----------



## MissRed

ashnickers said:
			
		

> Thanks - we shall see, just snagged it off eBay



Congrats!  It looks lovely. Perfect for summer!


----------



## uadjit

MAGJES said:


> These were from a resort collection.
> 
> Rose, sunshine, and peacock.


 If we SO'd a rose mattie I'd be so in.


----------



## ashnickers

uadjit said:
			
		

> If we SO'd a rose mattie I'd be so in.



This may be the wrong place to discuss this but I've heard so much about Special Ordering - what are the details, how do we go about it?  Does it cost more than retail?


----------



## ashnickers

MissRed said:
			
		

> Congrats!  It looks lovely. Perfect for summer!



Thanks ... Little nervous as the listing wasn't super detailed & the seller had no clue what they had


----------



## MissRed

MAGJES said:
			
		

> It's neither FIG or Lt. grey........both of those have old school hardware.
> Yours looks to have signature hardware.
> Very pretty color!



Thanks Magjes!  I had no idea she had signature hw.  Curious about this color though.


----------



## MAGJES

uadjit said:


> If we SO'd a rose mattie I'd be so in.



 The leather is tdf!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi ash!  Check this out: Shopping Sub Forum rules and Special Order Guidelines 
We paid same as retail for the recently finished SOs.



ashnickers said:


> This may be the wrong place to discuss this but I've heard so much about Special Ordering - what are the details, how do we go about it? Does it cost more than retail?


----------



## ashnickers

Travelerscloset -thanks!


----------



## uadjit

Tangerine Mattie from my fave Bonz seller: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-TANGERINE-Mattinee-RARE-SIGGY-HARDWARE-8-5-10/79665337


----------



## ashnickers

Ohhh!  I saw the purple one the seller listed earlier!  Love it!


----------



## travelerscloset

ush: shish! I cracked and got me the ocean mattie


----------



## Fancy_Pants

uadjit said:


> Tangerine Mattie from my fave Bonz seller: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-TANGERINE-Mattinee-RARE-SIGGY-HARDWARE-8-5-10/79665337



This one didn't come up in my daily search because Matinee is spelled wrong.    

It is beautiful!!!


----------



## ashnickers

Fancy_Pants said:
			
		

> This one didn't come up in my daily search because Matinee is spelled wrong.
> 
> It is beautiful!!!



I saw that too


----------



## Fancy_Pants

There is a brown one up on Bonanza for only $145.  I LOVE mine.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Chocoloate-Stonewash-Matinee-w-Silver-HW/80720841


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I'm back in the club!!!  Just picked up this gorgeous *Glazed Almond *beauty and I am smitten!


----------



## travelerscloset

Yay! Bag twins!  
ITA Glazed Almond leather is best in a mattie!


scoobiesmomma said:


> I'm back in the club!!!  Just picked up this gorgeous *Glazed Almond *beauty and I am smitten!


----------



## ashnickers

Fancy_Pants said:
			
		

> There is a brown one up on Bonanza for only $145.  I LOVE mine.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Chocoloate-Stonewash-Matinee-w-Silver-HW/80720841



Thanks 
I stalk eBay & bonanza daily - already asked questions


----------



## Esquared72

Jade Mattie on Bonz!!!! Not my auction, as I'd obviously never let this beauty go. Someone grab this up - you won't regret it!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Jade-Matinee-Siggy-HW-FULL-SIZE/80983821


----------



## scoobiesmomma

travelerscloset said:


> Yay! Bag twins!
> ITA Glazed Almond leather is best in a mattie!



Yes!!! Honestly, seeing your mod pics always made me want this even more. 
So thanks!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Aw... Thank you, GA Mattie is such a lovely bag.


scoobiesmomma said:


> Yes!!! Honestly, seeing your mod pics always made me want this even more.
> So thanks!!


----------



## hobbitfancier55

Is anyone familiar with the purple shine matinee? I tried to do a board search but couldn't find much Information on it. What's the leather quality like? Thanks!


----------



## ashnickers

hobbitfancier55 said:
			
		

> Is anyone familiar with the purple shine matinee? I tried to do a board search but couldn't find much Information on it. What's the leather quality like? Thanks!



Haha I take it you saw the bonanza listing


----------



## hobbitfancier55

ashnickers said:


> Haha I take it you saw the bonanza listing


Haha : ) You would be right. I just bought it! Here's hoping I love it. It'll be my second RM (my Persimmon MAC was getting lonely).

I'm not 100% sure what the technical color name is. That was just the color description. No wonder "purple shine" didn't come up with any results : )


----------



## ashnickers

hobbitfancier55 said:
			
		

> Haha : ) You would be right. I just bought it! Here's hoping I love it. It'll be my second RM (my Persimmon MAC was getting lonely).
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what the technical color name is. That was just the color description. No wonder "purple shine" didn't come up with any results : )



I was watching that one too ... Price just dropped congrats!  It's an actual color, I've seen it on here

You will definitely love it!  I have 2 matinees & they are my favorite!  The only thing that kept me from buying was I really wanted contrasting suede flaps & siggy hardware


----------



## MAGJES

ashnickers said:


> I was watching that one too ... Price just dropped congrats!  It's an actual color, I've seen it on here
> 
> You will definitely love it!  I have 2 matinees & they are my favorite!  The only thing that kept me from buying was I really wanted contrasting suede flaps & siggy hardware



Jade has siggy hardware. I may be wrong but matinees produced during the siggy hardware period do not have suede flaps.


----------



## hobbitfancier55

MAGJES said:


> Jade has siggy hardware. I may be wrong but matinees produced during the siggy hardware period do not have suede flaps.


When I asked the seller, she said the bag didn't have suede flaps (just regular leather). That's what I had thought based of the picture. Not sure what type the hardware is.

I'm a newbie here, could someone explain "siggy" hardware to me. I know it's "signiture", but could someone tell me how it differs from any of the other hardware she uses.


----------



## MAGJES

hobbitfancier55 said:


> When I asked the seller, she said the bag didn't have suede flaps (just regular leather). That's what I had thought based of the picture. Not sure what type the hardware is.
> 
> I'm a newbie here, could someone explain "siggy" hardware to me. I know it's "signiture", but could someone tell me how it differs from any of the other hardware she uses.



Yeah....Jade does not have suede flaps.

A few examples....Signature hdw......bags with "RM" on all the hdw, no tassels, square "D" rings, no dog leash clasps on the Mams, Mabs, Macs etc.....

Tons of info on this in the reference section....under hardware.  A lot of the info needs to be updated though.


----------



## ashnickers

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Jade has siggy hardware. I may be wrong but matinees produced during the siggy hardware period do not have suede flaps.



No I was just saying it didn't have either of the two things I am looking for.


----------



## MAGJES

ashnickers said:


> No I was just saying it didn't have either of the two things I am looking for.


 

I understood what you were saying....


My post is only stating that Matinee Bags with Signature Hardware do not have Suede flaps therefore you cannot find a Matinee bag with both Signature Hardware and Suede Flaps.


 :back2topic:


----------



## ashnickers

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I understood what you were saying....
> 
> My post is only stating that Matinee Bags with Signature Hardware do not have Suede flaps therefore you cannot find a Matinee bag with both Signature Hardware and Suede Flaps.
> 
> :back2topic:



Correct 
Hoping to find either a siggy matinee or suede flap matinee that I like


----------



## Cocolo

I'm loving my new Grey Mattie with light grey suede flaps.  When I showed DH the suede flaps, he was actually impressed.  He flipped one flap down to see the none suede side and commented that it looks great with the suede not showing as well.  That is the most he has ever had to say about my bags, other than "Don't you already have that one?"  So now I need to build up my Mattie collection, 2 just isn't enough.  I'd love to find a bright purple, did full size matties ever come in Grape? I saw a Jammin a little while ago, but I was busy buying other bags for Mother's Day and my birthday.  Then I looked and it was gone.  I would love a Grape Mattie.


----------



## hobbitfancier55

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Yeah....Jade does not have suede flaps.
> 
> A few examples....Signature hdw......bags with "RM" on all the hdw, no tassels, square "D" rings, no dog leash clasps on the Mams, Mabs, Macs etc.....
> 
> Tons of info on this in the reference section....under hardware.  A lot of the info needs to be updated though.



Thanks so much! That was very helpful : ) Y'all ladies here are great.


----------



## MAGJES

Cocolo said:


> I'm loving my new Grey Mattie with light grey suede flaps.  When I showed DH the suede flaps, he was actually impressed.  He flipped one flap down to see the none suede side and commented that it looks great with the suede not showing as well.  That is the most he has ever had to say about my bags, other than "Don't you already have that one?"  So now I need to build up my Mattie collection, 2 just isn't enough.  I'd love to find a bright purple, did full size matties ever come in Grape? I saw a Jammin a little while ago, but I was busy buying other bags for Mother's Day and my birthday.  Then I looked and it was gone.  I would love a Grape Mattie.



Never heard of grape matties but the voilet mattes that came out when Luna Boston was around were really lovely!


----------



## ashnickers

Cocolo said:
			
		

> I'm loving my new Grey Mattie with light grey suede flaps.  When I showed DH the suede flaps, he was actually impressed.  He flipped one flap down to see the none suede side and commented that it looks great with the suede not showing as well.  That is the most he has ever had to say about my bags, other than "Don't you already have that one?"  So now I need to build up my Mattie collection, 2 just isn't enough.  I'd love to find a bright purple, did full size matties ever come in Grape? I saw a Jammin a little while ago, but I was busy buying other bags for Mother's Day and my birthday.  Then I looked and it was gone.  I would love a Grape Mattie.



I wanted the jammin one too!  When I contacted the seller it was on hold & then gone 

I think we are bag twins on the grey Mattie!


----------



## Cocolo

MAGJES said:


> Never heard of grape matties but the voilet mattes that came out when Luna Boston was around were really lovely!



I wish they would make more Matties.  It's a gorgeous style, and I could easily see myself collecting them with the frequency of my Nikkis - So far I have 5 different purples, plus a black and teal.   I would love to say that about the Matties as well.

But you're right, a violet would be great.  Right now I just have the Custom purple, and my grey.


Oh, and I miss Boston Luna.  They had some great bags.  And they weren't afraid to do Purples.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

I am loving my Brown Matinee! (not sure what the 'proper' color name is)


----------



## springflings

Fancy_Pants said:


> I am loving my Brown Matinee! (not sure what the 'proper' color name is)


That bag looks awesome!


----------



## hobbitfancier55

Thanks to a wonderful Bonanzler! I'm thinking this color is Royalty Purple? Y'all are the experts here.

Purple glazed leather. The pull-backs are not suede, just regular leather. Black/white dash print lining. Can't wait to use her : )


----------



## ashnickers

MAGJES said:
			
		

> Jade has siggy hardware. I may be wrong but matinees produced during the siggy hardware period do not have suede flaps.



Hey was just picking my brain, & yes there have been siggy hardware with suede ... Here's a yellow one for example


----------



## ashnickers

hobbitfancier55 said:
			
		

> Thanks to a wonderful Bonanzler! I'm thinking this color is Royalty Purple? Y'all are the experts here.
> 
> Purple glazed leather. The pull-backs are not suede, just regular leather. Black/white dash print lining. Can't wait to use her : )



Beautiful & what a steal!


----------



## uadjit

ashnickers said:


> Hey was just picking my brain, & yes there have been siggy hardware with suede ... Here's a yellow one for example


 That's not suede, is it?


----------



## Fashion1

Nope it's silver spot, which is a unique material that was on all the Yellow/Silverspot bags. Feels very soft like suede though. Magjes is correct that siggy hw matinees did not come with suede flaps. There may be an exception if a random sample was produced at a ss, but as a rule no suede during that period. 

Cocolo I miss LB too!


----------



## ashnickers

uadjit said:
			
		

> That's not suede, is it?



Pretty sure it's suede with metallic stripes on it.  I got it off eBay but had to return due to cracking handles the seller never mentioned


----------



## MAGJES

Fashion1 said:


> Nope it's silver spot, which is a unique material that was on all the Yellow/Silverspot bags. Feels very soft like suede though. Magjes is correct that siggy hw matinees did not come with suede flaps. There may be an exception if a random sample was produced at a ss, but as a rule no suede during that period.
> 
> Cocolo I miss LB too!



I didn't know that Leather came in a Mattie! I had it in a MAM. loved the Mustard color but the silver spot handles freaked me out.....they felt like velvet.....it just felt wrong....lol.


----------



## Surelyfunke

Hi all, I'm ready to join the Mattie club. Just bought my first Mattie, a Violet, from Bonz, after stalking for months. I can't wait!! Does RM not manufacture Matties anymore?


----------



## pennydreadful

^^ this is Tooooootally off topic, but I LOVE YOUR USERNAME!!  Literally watching that episode as I type this, haha.  You are going to love the Mattie, by the way, I love mine   Post pictures when it gets here!!


----------



## Surelyfunke

pennydreadful said:


> ^^ this is Tooooootally off topic, but I LOVE YOUR USERNAME!!  Literally watching that episode as I type this, haha.  You are going to love the Mattie, by the way, I love mine   Post pictures when it gets here!!



Isn't AD great!? I miss that show so much!! Thanks, I can't wait to get my Mattie!


----------



## hobbitfancier55

I've noticed many of the Matties on this thread are lacking tassels in their pictures. Is this because some don't come with them? Or do you remove them?

I've been considering removing mine. I like them, but they tend to get in the way. Thanks!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^^
It's probably a little bit of both... Most of the older Mattie's came with the O-ring Tassels on all the zipper pulls. Many Mattie's have been made without, like the siggy hdw. ones. There are also Mattie's with the thinner, unfinished tassels which are easily removable. HTH!


----------



## uadjit

Red Matinee for sale on Bonanza (NMA). Don't see those every day. 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Red-Matinee-pearl-white-flaps-b-w-floral-lining-full-size-tpf/83068769


----------



## Esquared72

uadjit said:


> Red Matinee for sale on Bonanza (NMA). Don't see those every day.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rebecca-Minkoff-Red-Matinee-pearl-white-flaps-b-w-floral-lining-full-size-tpf/83068769



Oohh...purty!  And, it has siggy hardware, which means if it's anything like its Jade and Tangerine siblings, it has wonderfully soft and squishy leather.  

I already have too much red and orange in my bag collection, or I'd be tempted to snap this little lady up!


----------



## MAGJES

uadjit said:


> Red Matinee for sale on Bonanza (NMA). Don't see those every day.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Reb...laps-b-w-floral-lining-full-size-tpf/83068769


 


eehlers said:


> Oohh...purty! And, it has siggy hardware, which means if it's anything like its Jade and Tangerine siblings, it has wonderfully soft and squishy leather.
> 
> I already have too much red and orange in my bag collection, or I'd be tempted to snap this little lady up!


 
What a great looking Mattie that is!!   The leather looks almost like *"Deep Red"* which was a lambskin leather that came out with siggy hardware. If so then the Mattie will be super smooshy. An absolute dreamy bag.......


----------



## tastangan

MAGJES said:


> What a great looking Mattie that is!!   The leather looks almost like *"Deep Red"* which was a lambskin leather that came out with siggy hardware. If so then the Mattie will be super smooshy. An absolute dreamy bag.......



Isn't that Ruby with Silver Spots? See this listing:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-Ruby-Matinee-Silver-Spot-Flaps/31510384


----------



## uadjit

tastangan said:


> Isn't that Ruby with Silver Spots? See this listing:
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-Ruby-Matinee-Silver-Spot-Flaps/31510384


Must be. Same HW and lining and everything. Wow. You can see the color even better in that listing. It's gorgeous!


----------



## MAGJES

tastangan said:


> Isn't that Ruby with Silver Spots? See this listing:
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Rebecca-Minkoff-Ruby-Matinee-Silver-Spot-Flaps/31510384



Yeah! You're right. Ruby with silver spot. Really pretty


----------



## icelatte

Does anyone have a STUDDED matinee bag? ^^


----------



## icelatte

Hello^^
Is this a new style? 



Robinn said:


> On an unrealted note... there are FINALLY 'real' photos of the new style of Mattie available from an Ebay seller. Uh.... Just as I suspected, I'm NOT feeling it at all.
> 
> Wouldnt it have been cool if she made a Basket Weave version with BW Flaps and pockets? The gold spikes, i'm not feelin' at all.
> 
> *Credit to below photos goes to ebay seller "celebrity.stylist"*


----------



## travelerscloset

WHEN??!! When did this happen???!!! How did I miss this???!!! Darn the time diff b/w RM land and mine!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item1c289397c6&item=120939845574&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=uRWq0NEq03zlm4ehRUdHrKtsHhw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

It's so pretty!!!  Lucky is the minkette who snagged this Mattie! Didn't even know mattie came in pearl!!! or is this really Pearl?  

Borrowing the seller's photos... LOOK!!!


----------



## Fashion1

Wow, it sure does look like Pearl from the photos. Never seen it in a Mattie. This one has the signature hw and square hardware though, so came out in 08 after Pearl, which I think was 07. Maybe RM had some leftover Pearl leather and producted a Mattie in it at a later sample sale? That's my best guess. It's beautiful!!


----------



## tastangan

I haven't seen this combo either but the color sure looks like Pearl. The texture may be a bit different though because I thought I remember Pearl as being somewhat pebbled. The Pearl MABs were all samples so if this is indeed Pearl, I reckon that this one is a sample too like what Fashion1 said. 

Hopefully the buyer is a tpf-er who would post a reveal here soon.


----------



## beemer

travelerscloset said:


> WHEN??!! When did this happen???!!! How did I miss this???!!! Darn the time diff b/w RM land and mine!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Eq03zlm4ehRUdHrKtsHhw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> It's so pretty!!! Lucky is the minkette who snagged this Mattie! Didn't even know mattie came in pearl!!! or is this really Pearl?
> 
> Borrowing the seller's photos... LOOK!!!


Wow, that's GORGEOUS! I have never seen one like it!


----------



## travelerscloset

Can't stop staring at it!  
Fashion1's Pearl MAB and this Mattie = heaven with handles!!! I'm selective with light colored bags and RM Pearl makes me heave a long sigh... so beautiful!



Fashion1 said:


> Wow, it sure does look like Pearl from the photos. Never seen it in a Mattie. This one has the signature hw and square hardware though, so came out in 08 after Pearl, which I think was 07. Maybe RM had some leftover Pearl leather and producted a Mattie in it at a later sample sale? That's my best guess. It's beautiful!!


 


tastangan said:


> I haven't seen this combo either but the color sure looks like Pearl. The texture may be a bit different though because I thought I remember Pearl as being somewhat pebbled. The Pearl MABs were all samples so if this is indeed Pearl, I reckon that this one is a sample too like what Fashion1 said.
> 
> Hopefully the buyer is a tpf-er who would post a reveal here soon.


 


beemer said:


> Wow, that's GORGEOUS! I have never seen one like it!


----------



## lvsweetness

very pretty


----------



## uadjit

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> WHEN??!! When did this happen???!!! How did I miss this???!!! Darn the time diff b/w RM land and mine!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item1c289397c6&item=120939845574&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=uRWq0NEq03zlm4ehRUdHrKtsHhw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> It's so pretty!!!  Lucky is the minkette who snagged this Mattie! Didn't even know mattie came in pearl!!! or is this really Pearl?
> 
> Borrowing the seller's photos... LOOK!!!



That is lovely! Never seen one like that before!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Definitely have never seen that one before! Must have been a Sample...it's gorgeous! Someone must have really wanted it!!



travelerscloset said:


> WHEN??!! When did this happen???!!! How did I miss this???!!! Darn the time diff b/w RM land and mine!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item1c289397c6&item=120939845574&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=uRWq0NEq03zlm4ehRUdHrKtsHhw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> It's so pretty!!!  Lucky is the minkette who snagged this Mattie! Didn't even know mattie came in pearl!!! or is this really Pearl?
> 
> Borrowing the seller's photos... LOOK!!!


----------



## mauveboudoir83

Where can I pick up a brand-new Matinee? There's none in the RM site


----------



## CarSol

mauveboudoir83 said:


> Where can I pick up a brand-new Matinee? There's none in the RM site


 
There are some beautiful ones/like new or EUC on Bonz and Ebay right now.....


----------



## CarSol

carensolomon said:


> There are some beautiful ones/like new or EUC on Bonz and Ebay right now.....


 
Also if you call RM HQ in NYC you may be able to get one by phone order b/c they may have one or 2 left over from the OSS.  Not enough to keep them online for sale but still may have some left.  You never know....


----------



## mauveboudoir83

carensolomon said:


> Also if you call RM HQ in NYC you may be able to get one by phone order b/c they may have one or 2 left over from the OSS.  Not enough to keep them online for sale but still may have some left.  You never know....



Thank you so much!


----------



## tastangan

Did anyone here reveal that Pearl Matinee?


----------



## kkiimm

I don't think it was Pearl after all. It looks like the Dusty/Silver Spot one on Bonanza now.


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! You have a sharp eye!  It does look like the one at Bonanza now?





kkiimm said:


> I don't think it was Pearl after all. It looks like the Dusty/Silver Spot one on Bonanza now.


----------



## spartancoaster

kkiimm said:


> I don't think it was Pearl after all. It looks like the Dusty/Silver Spot one on Bonanza now.



I actually bought that exact bag last year from Bluefly.  I was so excited to get it and then checked it over and saw those red pen marks on the side of the bag.  Was super disappointed.  I contacted BF to see if they would discount the bag any further but they wouldn't, so I ended up sending it back.  It's a gorgeous bag IRL!  Just didn't want to spend that kind of money on a bag that was supposedly new and wasn't.


----------



## lvsweetness

spartancoaster said:


> I actually bought that exact bag last year from Bluefly.  I was so excited to get it and then checked it over and saw those red pen marks on the side of the bag.  Was super disappointed.  I contacted BF to see if they would discount the bag any further but they wouldn't, so I ended up sending it back.  It's a gorgeous bag IRL!  Just didn't want to spend that kind of money on a bag that was supposedly new and wasn't.



i looked at the bag, the spots are bad but look very small and in a corner that is hidden thankfully. i'm not a matinee person (i'm trying with a black one coming soon but i think thats the only color i can do) the dusty color looks gorgeous though, lucky for those who wear the matinee style often


----------



## tastangan

kkiimm said:


> I don't think it was Pearl after all. It looks like the Dusty/Silver Spot one on Bonanza now.



Pity it didn't turn up to be PEarl after all. I did think that the leather texture looks different.

But I thought the color of that  Dusty Matinee looks different from the bag in the eBay auction? And if it's the same bag, why didn't the seller just return the bag to the original seller on account of the red marks?


----------



## travelerscloset

*My very own Jade Mattie! more photos in my collection thread from post #354. *


----------



## travelerscloset

*Front row: Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso
2nd row: Teal, Wine
Back row: Ocean, Jade, Dark Gray*


----------



## kaits33

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Front row: Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso
> 2nd row: Teal, Wine
> Back row: Ocean, Jade, Dark Gray



Gorgeous travelers!! Nice to see your beauties all together! I can't even pick my favorite, they are all so pretty!


----------



## discoAMOUR

They are very pretty. Especially that wine and ocean. Gorgeous ocean leather.


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you disco & kaits! These Matties are special 



discoAMOUR said:


> They are very pretty. Especially that wine and ocean. Gorgeous ocean leather.





kaits33 said:


> Gorgeous travelers!! Nice to see your beauties all together! I can't even pick my favorite, they are all so pretty!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

travelerscloset said:


> *My very own Jade Mattie! more photos in my collection thread from post #354. *



Beautiful collection!!!!

I need to pull one of mine out and wear it soon!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Fancy_Pants*! 
Wine mattie needs to see the world, or the other way around... the world must see how gorgeous wine mattie is!


Fancy_Pants said:


> Beautiful collection!!!!
> I need to pull one of mine out and wear it soon!


----------



## plaingal79

travelerscloset said:


> *Front row: Glazed Almond, Glazed Espresso
> 2nd row: Teal, Wine
> Back row: Ocean, Jade, Dark Gray*



every time i see these bags from you, i get all giddy coz i want them all too!!!! do you own any mini matties? im debating a regular size vs a mini that im scouring on the net!!! i hope to find a wine one soon!!!! looooovvveeeeee


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you plaingal 
I don't have a mini, I think I will be too small for my needs. Good luck on the hunt for a wine Mattie! I'll keep my eyes pealed for you 


plaingal79 said:


> every time i see these bags from you, i get all giddy coz i want them all too!!!! do you own any mini matties? im debating a regular size vs a mini that im scouring on the net!!! i hope to find a wine one soon!!!! looooovvveeeeee


----------



## leatherbaglady1

I have been carrying my wine Mattie for 2 weeks and I get compliments on it daily!  Beautiful bag. Good luck with your search. The color is amazing.


----------



## Robinn

plaingal79 said:


> every time i see these bags from you, i get all giddy coz i want them all too!!!! do you own any mini matties? im debating a regular size vs a mini that im scouring on the net!!! i hope to find a wine one soon!!!! looooovvveeeeee



For your reference, the mini comes in the color Ruby only, never in Wine. I have both 2 minis (Violet and Sailor blue) and the full size in Wine.  I recommend the full size mainly bc the minis done fit on the shoulder which is a PITA when shopping.  Whichever style you pick, I 100% recommend one with suede flaps....thats the best part of this bag, having a secret smooshy pet-able leather bit hidden under the flap.  (second best part is the many pockets).


----------



## plaingal79

Thanks for all the input! Does anybody here know if the dark lamb regular sized Mattie have suede under its flaps? I can't seem to find that information anywhere ... Any and all help will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

i've been toying with selling my mattie lately....this thread always makes me second guess it. i already sold both my nikkis and one of my 2 MABs...maybe i should hold on to my mattie


----------



## kenzibray

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i've been toying with selling my mattie lately....this thread always makes me second guess it. i already sold both my nikkis and one of my 2 MABs...maybe i should hold on to my mattie



I know what you mean. I've got my one and only Mattie up for sale and every time I see someone post about it I second guess it. But I just never carry it. And I've got my eye on so many others..


----------



## pkkatalina

I hope they bring back the Matinee, only in a slightly smaller size similar to the Mini MAB.


----------



## plaingal79

I just received my very first matinee, the mini, in sailor blue color!! I actually bought from another tpf-er and you might have seen this bag before but I just couldnt contain my happiness when I finally got to see her in real life!!! GORGEOUS bag, I want RM to bring back the matinee too!!! SO RIDICULOUSLY BEAUTIFUL (and the suefe under-flaps are super nice and soft, looooveeee) 

Pardon the bummy clothes, I was just hanging xmas lights when the mail guy came and handed me the package!! hehe


----------



## thedseer

^so gorgeous! love the color and love the suede flaps


----------



## ahpeste

pkkatalina said:
			
		

> I hope they bring back the Matinee, only in a slightly smaller size similar to the Mini MAB.



Would be nice.


----------



## pkkatalina

plaingal79 said:


> I just received my very first matinee, the mini, in sailor blue color!! I actually bought from another tpf-er and you might have seen this bag before but I just couldnt contain my happiness when I finally got to see her in real life!!! GORGEOUS bag, I want RM to bring back the matinee too!!! SO RIDICULOUSLY BEAUTIFUL (and the suefe under-flaps are super nice and soft, looooveeee)
> 
> Pardon the bummy clothes, I was just hanging xmas lights when the mail guy came and handed me the package!! hehe



omggggg that is to die for!  Lucky lady!


----------



## uadjit

plaingal79 said:


> I just received my very first matinee, the mini, in sailor blue color!! I actually bought from another tpf-er and you might have seen this bag before but I just couldnt contain my happiness when I finally got to see her in real life!!! GORGEOUS bag, I want RM to bring back the matinee too!!! SO RIDICULOUSLY BEAUTIFUL (and the suefe under-flaps are super nice and soft, looooveeee)
> 
> Pardon the bummy clothes, I was just hanging xmas lights when the mail guy came and handed me the package!! hehe



This is really cute! Congrats.


----------



## plaingal79

uadjit said:


> This is really cute! Congrats.



Thank you thank you, I am truly enjoying her presence!


----------



## discoAMOUR

AWESOOOME!!!!!! Too darn cute!



plaingal79 said:


> I just received my very first matinee, the mini, in sailor blue color!! I actually bought from another tpf-er and you might have seen this bag before but I just couldnt contain my happiness when I finally got to see her in real life!!! GORGEOUS bag, I want RM to bring back the matinee too!!! SO RIDICULOUSLY BEAUTIFUL (and the suefe under-flaps are super nice and soft, looooveeee)
> 
> Pardon the bummy clothes, I was just hanging xmas lights when the mail guy came and handed me the package!! hehe


----------



## kaits33

plaingal79 said:


> I just received my very first matinee, the mini, in sailor blue color!! I actually bought from another tpf-er and you might have seen this bag before but I just couldnt contain my happiness when I finally got to see her in real life!!! GORGEOUS bag, I want RM to bring back the matinee too!!! SO RIDICULOUSLY BEAUTIFUL (and the suefe under-flaps are super nice and soft, looooveeee)
> 
> Pardon the bummy clothes, I was just hanging xmas lights when the mail guy came and handed me the package!! hehe



you carry her well  the color is so, so beautiful


----------



## Cocolo

gorgeous bag.  Congratulations.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cocolo said:


> gorgeous bag.  Congratulations.



How do you like viola affair?


----------



## lenie

The sage mattiebis beautiful! I love the color! Where did you find this bag?
I just ordered my first mattie at the rebeccaminkoff.com site. The black mattie is on sale now.  I think that I will love this style and would like to find more in other colors, especially with the suede flaps.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cocolo

OMG Just bought a black Matinee from Saks for 247 and I had a coupon code for free shipping and a 10% off code, bringing my mattie to 222. and change.  I was so excited I threw RM's purple Kerry "I'm worth it" for 75, with the coupon down to 67.50.  

I've wanted that Mattie since the black Friday sale but picked something else instead. 

You have to type Fashion Fix in the search box, and it's listed there. Don't know how I found it the first time.    So to make it easy, here's the link 


I only had 2 Mattie's a custom purple I bought from a wonder tPFer who makes little ceramics.   and a Grey Mattie with suede flaps for AsterAlice before she stopped getting new RMs.  I am so excited!  Even without the 10%, that is a great price.  Doing the happy dance.  I Love my matties, they are so cute, hold all my stuff, and I like the structured aspect.  I posted this in the Sales subforum, but had to post it here because after all, it *is* the Mattie Lovers Unite thread.


----------



## Cocolo

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> How do you like viola affair?



wow, never got your quote, and didn't see your question.  I am loving her.  She is smaller than all my other bags, but she holds more than I thought whe would.  I absolutely love the flap, and the chain, reminds me of the style of Chanel's flap.  I wear it more when we got out, places I don't need to carry all I usually carry.

In fact I love it so much, now I want to find a good color Large Affair.  More of a great thing. 

I now return this thread to the discussions of Matties.

My new from Saks black Matinee, antique silver hdwr came last Friday.  I love this bag.  That make's 3 matties for me, custom purple, grey with suede and tis one.  It's such a smart lookiing bag.  I love foldiing the flaps  back.  Like lapels on a jacket.  This bag is so underrated.  

Hey RM - More Matties please.

Oooh, a special order Nikki was just started yesterday, only needed 8 and today they have 7.  Anyone ever try a Matinee special order?  As long as it isn't black, and is purple friendly I'd be in.


----------



## lenie

I would also love a SO Mattie!! One in red or plum with RG hardware or green would be wonderful. I agree-not black or grey as I have two in each color.


----------



## MJDaisy

whipped out my mattie today after months of not using her. bump!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Ahhhhhh I miss my Mattie so much!!! I'm on the search for a replacement but have yet to find the perfect one.


----------



## KaseyHK

i was not into Mattie many years ago. it gradually grew on me over the years. i have 5 of it in my collection. love them all


----------



## Shelby33

KaseyHK said:


> i was not into Mattie many years ago. it gradually grew on me over the years. i have 5 of it in my collection. love them all


Do you have any of the mini Mattie?


----------



## KaseyHK

hi there. i have one mini in Ocean with gold crinkle flaps




Shelby33 said:


> Do you have any of the mini Mattie?


----------



## Shelby33

KaseyHK said:


> hi there. i have one mini in Ocean with gold crinkle flaps
> View attachment 4627701


Beautiful! What color is that?


----------



## Shelby33

Dark Grey


----------



## Luna

i recently unearthed my mattie!  I love the dark grey!


----------



## Shelby33

Luna said:


> i recently unearthed my mattie!  I love the dark grey!


Oh what color do you have? The DG leather, I have a lot of RMs and this is in the top 3. So thankful to have found it!


----------



## Luna

I have just black leather with contrast blue zipper tape


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! What color is that?


Wow I must have been more stupid than usual that day since she tells me the color right in the post.


----------



## samfalstaff

What do you all think about a shoulder strap on the Matinee? Especially if it is heavy. There are so many places on the MAB/MAM for a shoulder strap to clip on, but not so much on the matinee.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What do you all think about a shoulder strap on the Matinee? Especially if it is heavy. There are so many places on the MAB/MAM for a shoulder strap to clip on, but not so much on the matinee.


There is nowhere to attach one.. I don't find mine any heavier than my other RMs really.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There is nowhere to attach one.. I don't find mine any heavier than my other RMs really.


I just need to be able to sling it over my shoulder out of the way when one of my kids needs me. Or gets in trouble. I *think* I could clip something on the handle hardware. Last time I went out with a shoulder bag, I bonked my kid on the head with the bag when I leaned down to pick him up. He was not happy about that.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Dark Grey
> View attachment 4708946


----------



## shesnochill

KaseyHK said:


> hi there. i have one mini in Ocean with gold crinkle flaps
> View attachment 4627701


Beautiful! I forgot about this color combo! I didn’t know it came in a mini.


----------



## shesnochill

KaliDaisy said:


> Ahhhhhh I miss my Mattie so much!!! I'm on the search for a replacement but have yet to find the perfect one.


Which color did you have?


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca Minkoff Handbag-black  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rebecca Minkoff Handbag-black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



This one is running out soooo soon...I just found it haphazzardly!


----------



## Shelby33

Wrong thread


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So I got my royal/brown BW!
> Here is what I used to clean the handles
> The sponges are "magic sponges" from LMB. Oh I forgot the Dawn, used some of that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759050
> 
> Comparison of one cleaned handle
> View attachment 4759051
> 
> After handles are cleaned and conditioned I use this, Kiwi color shine in neutral
> View attachment 4759053
> 
> The bag
> View attachment 4759055
> 
> Lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759056
> 
> The bag is in great shape, still have to fix handles which are a bit floppy. Really pretty blue color!


Oh wow!! Beautiful bag, congrats!!!  Amazing job on the handles...I might need to try this on my Royal/BBW because that's the only bag with somewhat sticky handles.  I think these brown basket weave leathers are the most suseptable to wear...the leather must be very porous!  Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!! Beautiful bag, congrats!!!  Amazing job on the handles...I might need to try this on my Royal/BBW because that's the only bag with somewhat sticky handles.  I think these brown basket weave leathers are the most suseptable to wear...the leather must be very porous!  Thanks for the tips!!


Yeah the leather is very porous! Sorry I posted in the wrong thread lol it's early


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Dark Grey Matinee


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Dark Grey Matinee


I really love this bag, I love the tassels, and it got rained on and was fine.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Light Grey


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I really love this bag, I love the tassels, and it got rained on and was fine.


I’m starting to think I love my Matties more than I love my MAMs. I haven’t figured it out yet but doesn’t make me feel good to feel this way when I have purchased so manny MAMs!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m starting to think I love my Matties more than I love my MAMs. I haven’t figured it out yet but doesn’t make me feel good to feel this way when I have purchased so manny MAMs!!


I go thru stages. I love the Nikki for a while, then I love the MAB, then the MAMs, then the mini Nikkis, etc


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Wine


This is beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Another mattie came my way, but I'm not loving this one. The leather isn't as soft as I'd hoped. Perhaps it's glazed...? Interior is B/W paisley with the RM-engraved light gold hardware. Although, I do like the color. On the other hand, I LOVE my rich brown mattie.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Another mattie came my way, but I'm not loving this one. The leather isn't as soft as I'd hoped. Perhaps it's glazed...? Interior is B/W paisley with the RM-engraved light gold hardware. Although, I do like the color. On the other hand, I LOVE my rich brown mattie.
> View attachment 4763915
> View attachment 4763917


I like the color!! My Wine is not as soft as my either Mattie bags. She still lovely but wish it had that same leather. Hmm you keeping it or letting it go?


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Black


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another mattie came my way, but I'm not loving this one. The leather isn't as soft as I'd hoped. Perhaps it's glazed...? Interior is B/W paisley with the RM-engraved light gold hardware. Although, I do like the color. On the other hand, I LOVE my rich brown mattie.
> View attachment 4763915
> View attachment 4763917


What color is the flap underneath? If metallic that black is midnight, I have the combination in a mam. The leather is soft but wouldn't call it smooshy, very saturated black, love it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> I like the color!! My Wine is not as soft as my either Mattie bags. She still lovely but wish it had that same leather. Hmm you keeping it or letting it go?


I might let it go. The leather feels thick but just not that soft. It doesn't make my heart sing. At 58(!) bags, I need to start letting the duds go.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What color is the flap underneath? If metallic that black is midnight, I have the combination in a mam. The leather is soft but wouldn't call it smooshy, very saturated black, love it.


It's lavender underneath the flaps but not suede.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's lavender underneath the flaps but not suede.


Oh I don't know if I ever saw black with lavender! Pretty!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I don't know if I ever saw black with lavender! Pretty!


Oh, I misunderstood! It's dark purple with lavender flaps. I guess my picture does make the bag look a little black. I'll take another picture in full sun...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

There is a soft black Mattie on Posh.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I misunderstood! It's dark purple with lavender flaps. I guess my picture does make the bag look a little black. I'll take another picture in full sun...


Oh OK that makes sense haha. I have seen the purple, very very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> There is a soft black Mattie on Posh.


Yes I saw!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh OK that makes sense haha. I have seen the purple, very very pretty!


I really do love purple bags but not too jazzed about rough-textured leather. Now if this was stonewash leather I would be over the moon. But it doesn't sound like stonewash ever came in purple.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I really do love purple bags but not too jazzed about rough-textured leather. Now if this was stonewash leather I would be over the moon. But it doesn't sound like stonewash ever came in purple.


It would be amazing if it had been done in that nice soft leather!!! Wonder why she didn’t do purple in it?!?! My grey and black matties are so soft I love touching them lol even though my wine is beautiful its just not the same.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I really do love purple bags but not too jazzed about rough-textured leather. Now if this was stonewash leather I would be over the moon. But it doesn't sound like stonewash ever came in purple.


I know, I'm the same way. No matter how beautiful the bag is, if it's not soft I just don't use it. I think I'm always touching my bag like some kind of perv!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> It would be amazing if it had been done in that nice soft leather!!! Wonder why she didn’t do purple in it?!?! My grey and black matties are so soft I love touching them lol even though my wine is beautiful its just not the same.


Maybe it was super expensive to make so she only offered it in neutral colors.


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies, may I ask WHY you love the Matinee "Mattie" so much?

Curious! 

(Secretly, trying to find reasons to want to keep mine and not let it go lol)


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I know, I'm the same way. No matter how beautiful the bag is, if it's not soft I just don't use it. I think I'm always touching my bag like some kind of perv!


LOL! I LOVE YOU SHELBY.


----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> Ladies, may I ask WHY you love the Matinee "Mattie" so much?
> 
> Curious!
> 
> (Secretly, trying to find reasons to want to keep mine and not let it go lol)


I suspect it's the only stonewash bag I own, or will ever own. So I'm not letting it go. It's also a great example of an "east/west" bag if such a thing matters. It also just looks so good sitting there!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here's my purple matinee in the morning sun. I think it's glazed leather as it's quite rough to the touch.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> Ladies, may I ask WHY you love the Matinee "Mattie" so much?
> 
> Curious!
> 
> (Secretly, trying to find reasons to want to keep mine and not let it go lol)


I love the Mattie for the incredibly soft leather and it looks pretty!! I’d say I love it for more how it looks than what the bag has to offer.  I like things really organized and pockets at times lol As far as function it’s not the best bag if you want direct access or don’t want to bother with pockets and a small opening. I have to open the bag up and really look in it to find what I need. You just know when you really love a bag and when you don’t! Forcing your self to love a bag never works. I can’t tell you how many times I bought the LV speedy and sold it lol so many women love the bag and I felt I should too. I just didn’t and never could. Speedy is a classic and most women who own lv have a speedy.   If I could only have one RM bag out of all my bags it would honestly be the Nikki!! It’s a bottomless pit at times but the Nikki just has my heart!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Here's my purple matinee in the morning sun. I think it's glazed leather as it's quite rough to the touch.
> View attachment 4765972


It’s pretty but I wouldn’t find myself using it if I had one.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> It’s pretty but I wouldn’t find myself using it if I had one.


Yeah, I'm going to let it go.


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> Ladies, may I ask WHY you love the Matinee "Mattie" so much?
> 
> Curious!
> 
> (Secretly, trying to find reasons to want to keep mine and not let it go lol)


I can't be much help here. Weirdly, i love the way mine look but i never carry them. I have struggled with whether to sell since they just sit on a shelf but they are just so cool looking- lol.


----------



## shesnochill

Ladies! Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the Mattie with me! Happy to know I’m not alone hha


----------



## Shelby33

I don't have a problem accessing my things, but I also don't use the pockets on the sides. It's easier to use than the Nikki IMO., but not as easy as a mam or mab. If I carried a lot of stuff with me it would be harder.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I don't have a problem accessing my things, but I also don't use the pockets on the sides. It's easier to use than the Nikki IMO., but not as easy as a mam or mab. If I carried a lot of stuff with me it would be harder.


Love your thoughts on how you use your Mattie Shelby!

I actually think the Nikki is easier because it's just 1 big giant deep hole. LOL

The Morning Afters take the cake though for sure!

Once again, following off my other post.. I am so curious what you carry now!! Haha.


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee - PurseBlog
					

Rebecca Minkoff has taken the handbag loving world by storm. As she creates must-have bags, it is actually the colors that has people going crazy. This reminds me of Balenciaga bags…




					www.purseblog.com
				




I found this online from 2008!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff has taken the handbag loving world by storm. As she creates must-have bags, it is actually the colors that has people going crazy. This reminds me of Balenciaga bags…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this online from 2008!


I wonder if she still has the bag. I didn't notice it when she was posting a bag a day.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff has taken the handbag loving world by storm. As she creates must-have bags, it is actually the colors that has people going crazy. This reminds me of Balenciaga bags…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this online from 2008!


Notice how the bags often came with darker handles?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Notice how the bags often came with darker handles?


You're right!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> You're right!!!


My emerald is kind of like that. It's not dark just in the middle, it's the whole handle.


----------



## shesnochill

Interesting...


----------



## samfalstaff

Matinee collection (although, the middle one is on its way out.)


----------



## shesnochill

Drool, that Stonewash Black one with the Blue Flaps mmm


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Matties
Back row starting left.
1. Light Grey
2. Black
3. Dark Grey
4. Wine
Front Row
1.Whitewash
2.Stonewash Blue


----------



## shesnochill

YYEEEESSSS!!!!! A Mattie family photo.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Matties
> Back row starting left.
> 1. Light Grey
> 2. Black
> 3. Dark Grey
> 4. Wine
> Front Row
> 1.Whitewash
> 2.Stonewash Blue
> 
> View attachment 4802400


Beautiful! I love that wine mattie!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Matties
> Back row starting left.
> 1. Light Grey
> 2. Black
> 3. Dark Grey
> 4. Wine
> Front Row
> 1.Whitewash
> 2.Stonewash Blue
> 
> View attachment 4802400


They're all beautiful but the wine is my fave!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I forgot you had a Dark Grey one too @Carrieshaver! You owned all the Matties I used to own! I've had all 3 colors before! Oh wait, let's not forget Whitewash hehe


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Matties
> Back row starting left.
> 1. Light Grey
> 2. Black
> 3. Dark Grey
> 4. Wine
> Front Row
> 1.Whitewash
> 2.Stonewash Blue
> 
> View attachment 4802400


I love that black with blue suede!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I love that black with blue suede!!!



Shelby, there’s one on depop! Lol


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Shelby, there’s one on depop! Lol


Yes but I have banned myself!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes but I have banned myself!


Noooo, never say that!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Noooo, never say that!


I just have enough for right now, and I'm moving. BUT, it would be a struggle if I ever found a night blue mam or mab with resort hardware.


----------



## shesnochill

I am going to ban myself after buying 1 more bag - if, I get this job I am in the works for. My (hopefully) last and final interview + presentation is this Thursday at 3pm.

If I get the offer, I am getting myself 1 more bag and that's it! LOL


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I just have enough for right now, and I'm moving. BUT, it would be a struggle if I ever found a night blue mam or mab with resort hardware.




I want something in blue after reminiscing through the threads too!! Lol


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I am going to ban myself after buying 1 more bag - if, I get this job I am in the works for. My (hopefully) last and final interview + presentation is this Thursday at 3pm.
> 
> If I get the offer, I am getting myself 1 more bag and that's it! LOL


Oh good luck Anna!!!


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> I am going to ban myself after buying 1 more bag - if, I get this job I am in the works for. My (hopefully) last and final interview + presentation is this Thursday at 3pm.
> 
> If I get the offer, I am getting myself 1 more bag and that's it! LOL


Good luck


----------



## shesnochill

laurenrr said:


> Good luck




Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I am going to ban myself after buying 1 more bag - if, I get this job I am in the works for. My (hopefully) last and final interview + presentation is this Thursday at 3pm.
> 
> *If I get the offer, I am getting myself 1 more bag and that's it! LOL*


Is the bag your going to get RM or Balenciaga??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Is the bag your going to get RM or Balenciaga??


She'll just have to get one of each.


----------



## sdkitty

just got my first mattie....haven't carried her yet.  My first impression - the bag looks very large. DH says it looks like a duffle bag (not that he hates it; he appreciates nice leather).   But putting it next to my Bal City (which is a great size for me) it just seems a tad longer and quite a bit deeper.  Great that the pockets are nice and large - can easily fit my larger phone, plus whatever else.  Doesn't seem overly heavy.
Much better for shoulder carrying than MAM.  I've heard some have a bit of an issue with the opening not being wide enough.  Can't really speak to that but it doesn't seem like it will be a problem for me.
For today, I'm just looking at her 
I personally like the suede flaps turned out so you don't see the suede but I see a lot of you like the two-tone look.
I don't think the bag looks dated (except that maybe we all liked oversized bags more back in the day)
I'm thinking that have the bag partially filled with my stuff it will look a bit smaller compared to being stuffed with tissue.
Anyway I'm excited to have a SW bag after several years of not buying any RM bags.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> just got my first mattie....haven't carried her yet.  My first impression - the bag looks very large. DH says it looks like a duffle bag (not that he hates it; he appreciates nice leather).   But putting it next to my Bal City (which is a great size for me) it just seems a tad longer and quite a bit deeper.  Great that the pockets are nice and large - can easily fit my larger phone, plus whatever else.  Doesn't seem overly heavy.
> Much better for shoulder carrying than MAM.  I've heard some have a bit of an issue with the opening not being wide enough.  Can't really speak to that but it doesn't seem like it will be a problem for me.
> For today, I'm just looking at her
> I personally like the suede flaps turned out so you don't see the suede but I see a lot of you like the two-tone look.
> I don't think the bag looks dated (except that maybe we all liked oversized bags more back in the day)
> I'm thinking that have the bag partially filled with my stuff it will look a bit smaller compared to being stuffed with tissue.
> Anyway I'm excited to have a SW bag after several years of not buying any RM bags.


I'm so thrilled that everything turned out just right on this bag!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm so thrilled that everything turned out just right on this bag!!


you're so nice


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> just got my first mattie....haven't carried her yet.  My first impression - the bag looks very large. DH says it looks like a duffle bag (not that he hates it; he appreciates nice leather).   But putting it next to my Bal City (which is a great size for me) it just seems a tad longer and quite a bit deeper.  Great that the pockets are nice and large - can easily fit my larger phone, plus whatever else.  Doesn't seem overly heavy.
> Much better for shoulder carrying than MAM.  I've heard some have a bit of an issue with the opening not being wide enough.  Can't really speak to that but it doesn't seem like it will be a problem for me.
> For today, I'm just looking at her
> I personally like the suede flaps turned out so you don't see the suede but I see a lot of you like the two-tone look.
> I don't think the bag looks dated (except that maybe we all liked oversized bags more back in the day)
> I'm thinking that have the bag partially filled with my stuff it will look a bit smaller compared to being stuffed with tissue.
> Anyway I'm excited to have a SW bag after several years of not buying any RM bags.


I don't fold the flaps on mine back either. And I don't use the side pockets, I don't really need to so I sort of smoosh them in a little. If I used the side pockets it would just be too wide for me I think as I'm pretty small.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I don't fold the flaps on mine back either. And I don't use the side pockets, I don't really need to so I sort of smoosh them in a little. If I used the side pockets it would just be too wide for me I think as I'm pretty small.


didn't think to smoosh the side pockets in....good idea as the bag is wide


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> didn't think to smoosh the side pockets in....good idea as the bag is wide


@sdkitty , I'd love to see more pics of your SW Mattie....one pic was a tease!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> @sdkitty , I'd love to see more pics of your SW Mattie....one pic was a tease!!!


here you go...with my kitty....bag is unstuffed, slouching a bit.  I like the flaps turned leather side out.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> here you go...with my kitty....bag is unstuffed, slouching a bit.  I like the flaps turned leather side out.
> View attachment 4810387


Thank you!!  OMG, I love your little photobomber kittie!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  OMG, I love your little photobomber kittie!


he is such a character.....adopted him and his female companion (half sister?) six months ago.  He has gone from being the most shy cat to being the biggest clown.  Loves to ambush us


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  OMG, I love your little photobomber kittie!


so no question this is the SW sage?  I figured by the green zipper track


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so no question this is the SW sage?  I figured by the green zipper track


Yes, no doubt!!  Doesn't it feel silky soft?  How I describe stonewash is it feels like your running your hands across baby powder.  I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, no doubt!!  Doesn't it feel silky soft?  How I describe stonewash is it feels like your running your hands across baby powder.  I don't know how else to describe it.


yes, it has a bit more of a sheen to it than I expected....but the sides are more matte
I think even though it's been used, in light of the color, I'll probably spray it with Apple Garde....it has a few minor spots so don't want to get any more if I can help it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Whitewash RG Mattie.


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> Whitewash RG Mattie.
> 
> View attachment 4810419


nice leather
I surprised being white it doesn't look huge on you


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> here you go...with my kitty....bag is unstuffed, slouching a bit.  I like the flaps turned leather side out.
> View attachment 4810387


Oh, man! That looks so nice! (The seller's pictures were awful.)


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, man! That looks so nice! (The seller's pictures were awful.)


her pics weren't very good and she didn't answer questions but she packed it beautifully and with a handwritten note 
go figure


----------



## Shelby33

Dk grey Matinee


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Whitewash RG Mattie.
> 
> View attachment 4810419


Wow! Rose gold?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Dk grey Matinee
> View attachment 4810667


Looking good!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Dk grey Matinee
> View attachment 4810667


pretty....a nice alternative to black


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty....a nice alternative to black


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looking good!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Rose gold?


I’ll take a better pic sometime. Yes, rose gold on the flaps


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Dk grey Matinee
> View attachment 4810667


good to see the bag an a small/slender woman
I was a bit concerned about the size/scale of mine but yours looks great on you


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> good to see the bag an a small/slender woman
> I was a bit concerned about the size/scale of mine but yours looks great on you


Thanks!


----------



## laurenrr

My biggest regret is selling this elephant mattie which had fleur de lis


----------



## laurenrr

This one too


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> This one too
> View attachment 4813547


Beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Beautiful! I forgot about this color combo! I didn’t know it came in a mini.


I've seen a couple of minis listed but they don't give dimensions....is this a small bag - or more medium like the MAM?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I've seen a couple of minis listed but they don't give dimensions....is this a small bag - or more medium like the MAM?


Mini Matinee is:
13"L x 6"W x 8"H


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mini Matinee is:
> 13"L x 6"W x 8"H


so not that small.....might be nice
thanks


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so not that small.....might be nice
> thanks


I wonder what the strap drop is?


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder what the strap drop is?


Handle drop is at least 6".


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mini Matinee is:
> 13"L x 6"W x 8"H


are you sure?  that's pretty much same as my full size mattie - handle drop is about 9 though

here is one that's sold from the real real - slightly smaller than mine but still a good size bag.  6" handle drop


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-mantinee-mini-handle-bag-w-slash-tags
		


dash lining so not OS.  guess she made these for several years


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> Handle drop is at least 6".


I like to shoulder carry and don't think six inches would be that comfortable.  I had bought a Matinee way back in the day and returned it.  I think because the drop length wasn't comfortable.  so maybe it was a mini.  either that or I returned it for some other reason.  It was elephant color.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Matinee Bags


----------



## Antonia

Here's my one and only Mattie


----------



## Antonia

The only negative thing is the brass zipper under the flap caused this to the suede.  I won't be folding them back enough to see it though.


----------



## Denverite

Denverite said:


> I've been wanting to try the matinee, but not sure that I'd like it. The teal one is VERY tempting on Bonz, but I'm still unsure  Maybe I need to read through this whole thread...



Well it only took me EIGHT YEARS to try the Matinee but I did and I love it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Well it only took me EIGHT YEARS to try the Matinee but I did and I love it!


How funny! Glad you love it!


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> Well it only took me EIGHT YEARS to try the Matinee but I did and I love it!


same here...I bought one back in the day but it was a mini I guess - wouldn't fit on my shoulder so I returned it.  Got a full sized one recently and really like it.  comfortable on shoulder, lots of pockets, nice leather


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The only negative thing is the brass zipper under the flap caused this to the suede.  I won't be folding them back enough to see it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888888


I wonder if a white artists eraser could help that?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I wonder if a white artists eraser could help that?


Maybe!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Found this picture


----------



## sanghu

Shelby33 said:


> Found this picture



OMGOSH, what a blast from the past. That's my bag, and I had completely forgotten that I have it somewhere. It is the night blue matinee with berry suede flaps .Need to pull it out!


----------



## Shelby33

sanghu said:


> OMGOSH, what a blast from the past. That's my bag, and I had completely forgotten that I have it somewhere. It is the night blue matinee with berry suede flaps .Need to pull it out!


You still have it!?!? Yes you need to use it, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## lightwave

sanghu said:


> OMGOSH, what a blast from the past. That's my bag, and I had completely forgotten that I have it somewhere. It is the night blue matinee with berry suede flaps .Need to pull it out!



Ooooh that's the same kind of leather on the Evergreens (Mattie and MAB resort collection). Beautiful!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Vanessa Minillo with her Mattie.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My favorite pic of my wine Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My favorite pic of my wine Mattie


It's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> It's absolutely beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Back in the day These pics inspired me to buy a Mattie.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This is pretty cool about the matinee!


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My favorite pic of my wine Mattie


That color!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Vanessa Minillo with her Mattie.


don't know her
is this a current pic?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> don't know her
> is this a current pic?


No, these are from 2008 or 2009. She is Vanessa Lachey now. She is most known for being host of TRL on MTV. She use to carry RM bags especially the Nikki bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, these are from 2008 or 2009. She is Vanessa Lachey now. She is most known for being host of TRL on MTV. She use to carry RM bags especially the Nikki bag.


oh, ok....now know who she is.....would be cool to see a celeb carrying an old bag....maybe some do still carry Bal Cities, Chanel, etc.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is pretty cool about the matinee!


Omg, yes, I remember hearing about this!!!  So cool!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This is pretty cool about the matinee!


There was actually a black & red matinee, I think only one was made, and I think it belonged to Desi.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> There was actually a black & red matinee, I think only one was made, and I think it belonged to Desi.


I would love to find that one!!  Don't laugh but  used to have a Thriller jacket back in the day...it was faux leather but it was so awesome.  I think my mother gave it away after I moved out.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I would love to find that one!!  Don't laugh but  used to have a Thriller jacket back in the day...it was faux leather but it was so awesome.  I think my mother gave it away after I moved out.


I think that's awesome!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think that's awesome!


LOL, I was like 15 and MJ obsessed!! I only wore it once or twice but there was another girl who had a real leather one and she wore it to school all the time....OMG!!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> LOL, I was like 15 and MJ obsessed!! I only wore it once or twice but there was another girl who had a real leather one and she wore it to school all the time....OMG!!


I had a clip on earring of MJ's sparkly glove lol


----------



## Shelby33

From Spring 2010


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> From Spring 2010
> View attachment 4937809


Is this the Michael Jackson bag?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is this the Michael Jackson bag?


I'm not 100% on that...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> From Spring 2010
> View attachment 4937809


I knew if anyone could find this picture, it would be you @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Antonia

I think it would look more like it if the colors were swapped!!


----------



## Shelby33

All the toys he got and he plays with this all day?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> All the toys he got and he plays with this all day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937925
> View attachment 4937926


That smile!!!!  He's so cute!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> That smile!!!!  He's so cute!!


Oops put it in the wrong thread! 
Anyway here is army green with black.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oops put it in the wrong thread!
> Anyway here is army green with black.
> View attachment 4937936


Wait, is this new????  I don't remember seeing it before??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wait, is this new????  I don't remember seeing it before??


I found it in the Matinee thread, sorry should have been more clear. Doesn't seem there were many made.


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> All the toys he got and he plays with this all day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937925
> View attachment 4937926


The cutest!  ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

From this thread, jade Matinee (not mine)


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> From this thread, jade Matinee (not mine)
> View attachment 4938011


Wow,  that is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow,  that is gorgeous!!!!


Isn't it!?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I found it in the Matinee thread, sorry should have been more clear. Doesn't seem there were many made.


Oh ok!!   I thought it was yours!!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> The cutest!  ❤


Thanks, he is the best!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh ok!!   I thought it was yours!!


No, sorry!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> From this thread, jade Matinee (not mine)
> View attachment 4938011


That leather looks wonderful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather looks wonderful!


It's supposed to be really wonderful!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> All the toys he got and he plays with this all day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937925
> View attachment 4937926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ve


very cute and happy


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very cute and happy


You should see him with his "box"..


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You should see him with his "box"..


The little ones are always more interested in the boxes the toys come in-lol!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie


Is this a celebrity?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Is this a celebrity?


Pretty sure it is but no clue who it be.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is this a celebrity?


Yes but forget who


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Is this a celebrity?


Hayden Pannetierre?


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie


You have this exact bag, don't you Carrie??  I'm so jelly!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine Mattie



I don't know who that celebrity is either? lol... but I love her bag!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Hayden Pannetierre?


Idk, she usually had a SW blue mam and wine mab I thought...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is this a celebrity?


Used tineye, says it's Katie Cassidy. Don't know her.


----------



## shesnochill

Man, I lost count of how many Mattie's I've owned throughout the years. I think I had a Wine Mattie back in the day too.. wished it worked for me lol


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Matinee Bags
> 
> View attachment 4845323




Love love love. And you wear the Mattie so well @Jeepgurl76


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Dark Grey Mattie


----------



## shesnochill

I once had a Dark Grey Mattie. I wonder if it could be the same one @Jeepgurl76   Would be so cool if so.


----------



## MJDaisy

y'all I am so excited. I had a matinee that I sold years ago to fund my long distance relationship (now married 8 years so it was worth it lol!). But I just ordered a matinee on eBay for $90! I cannot WAIT for it to arrive!


----------



## Antonia

MJDaisy said:


> y'all I am so excited. I had a matinee that I sold years ago to fund my long distance relationship (now married 8 years so it was worth it lol!). But I just ordered a matinee on eBay for $90! I cannot WAIT for it to arrive!


And we cannot wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## shesnochill

MJDaisy said:


> y'all I am so excited. I had a matinee that I sold years ago to fund my long distance relationship (now married 8 years so it was worth it lol!). But I just ordered a matinee on eBay for $90! I cannot WAIT for it to arrive!




@MJDaisy   Hello old friend!! Yay!! Can't wait to see which one you got!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Updating my Matties here.
Light Grey
Dark Grey
Wine
Stonewash Blue
Whitewash Rose Gold


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Updating my Matties here.
> Light Grey
> Dark Grey
> Wine
> Stonewash Blue
> Whitewash Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 4996167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996172


OMG....that wine Mattie!! Absolutely STUNNING!!!!! It's probably the rarest of the rarest Mattie's!!! You're so lucky to have found that!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG....that wine Mattie!! Absolutely STUNNING!!!!! It's probably the rarest of the rarest Mattie's!!! You're so lucky to have found that!!!


I agree. That wine mattie is beautiful!


----------



## MJDaisy

shesnochill said:


> @MJDaisy   Hello old friend!! Yay!! Can't wait to see which one you got!!


So fun to be back!! ☺️☺️


----------



## MJDaisy

I secured the goods!  so happy


----------



## Antonia

MJDaisy said:


> I secured the goods!  so happy


Yay, congrats!!!  The bag is beautiful!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Antonia said:


> Yay, congrats!!!  The bag is beautiful!!


Thank you! She is in fabulous condition! I’m thrilled.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Here's my one and only Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888887



Do you still have this? Is/was it more burgundy or brown? It seems the same as the one below on poshmark. The seller is calling it burgundy.




Edit: I see now she made similar ones with the olive suede flaps but different lining so yours may be different. Just trying to find info on this one from poshmark.


----------



## Denverite

LipglossedX said:


> Do you still have this? Is/was it more burgundy or brown? It seems the same as the one below on poshmark. The seller is calling it burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4997270
> 
> 
> Edit: I see now she made similar ones with the olive suede flaps but different lining so yours may be different. Just trying to find info on this one from poshmark.



Did you get this one?!?! I love the paisley lining on it. The olive flaps lead me to believe it's glazed espresso, but the pics definitely make it look more burgundy. I'm not sure if the mattie ever came in glazed burgundy though? I think in the deals thread, this one has been referred to as glazed espresso the few times it's been posted in there. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> Did you get this one?!?! I love the paisley lining on it. The olive flaps lead me to believe it's glazed espresso, but the pics definitely make it look more burgundy. I'm not sure if the mattie ever came in glazed burgundy though? I think in the deals thread, this one has been referred to as glazed espresso the few times it's been posted in there. It looks gorgeous!



I am kind of skeptical she is going to ship it out so we will see lol but yes. I am gambling/hoping that it is going to be more burgundy than brown in person. I think it may be the same color as this MAB (this is GE right?)

View attachment 4997431

View attachment 4997435


----------



## LipglossedX

Couldn't edit my post but I have dug around the forum more and I see that it must be Glazed Espresso... there seems to be some variation with the color of them though a bit. I know most of it's just lighting but some seem more red or brown toned?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Do you still have this? Is/was it more burgundy or brown? It seems the same as the one below on poshmark. The seller is calling it burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4997270
> 
> 
> Edit: I see now she made similar ones with the olive suede flaps but different lining so yours may be different. Just trying to find info on this one from poshmark.


Hi, I do still have mine... mine has FDL lining.   The color is glazed espresso.   It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Hi, I do still have mine... mine has FDL lining.   The color is glazed espresso.   It's gorgeous!!!



Forgot to say thanks for the reply! I was digging around all over the forum trying to figure out if the Matinee from posh was the same as yours and others I was seeing until I found the Glazed Espresso thread with the color variation. Super interesting color! We'll see if the seller actually ships the one I bought out now...


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Forgot to say thanks for the reply! I was digging around all over the forum trying to figure out if the Matinee from posh was the same as yours and others I was seeing until I found the Glazed Espresso thread with the color variation. Super interesting color! We'll see if the seller actually ships the one I bought out now...


You're welcome!!  I can't wait to see your pics!!  What lining does yours have?  You're going to love the color!!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I am kind of skeptical she is going to ship it out so we will see lol but yes. I am gambling/hoping that it is going to be more burgundy than brown in person. I think it may be the same color as this MAB (this is GE right?)
> 
> View attachment 4997431
> 
> View attachment 4997435


is this the one that was described as being new/never used?
why are you skeptical about her shipping?


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> You're welcome!!  I can't wait to see your pics!!  What lining does yours have?  You're going to love the color!!



The one with paisley lining that was just sitting there forever. It has a missing stud by the handle but I think I can replace it. I've never seen a Mattie before in person so I am curious just to see the style.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> is this the one that was described as being new/never used?
> why are you skeptical about her shipping?



No. This one has been sitting on poshmark forever. I'm skeptical about shipping because the seller wasn't active but I sent a random offer that she counter-offered which I accepted. I'm just waiting to see if I get a shipping notification.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> No. This one has been sitting on poshmark forever. I'm skeptical about shipping because the seller wasn't active but I sent a random offer that she counter-offered which I accepted. I'm just waiting to see if I get a shipping notification.


hopefully you will...I've never paid for something that didn't ship - not that I have as much experience as some here


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> hopefully you will...I've never paid for something that didn't ship - not that I have as much experience as some here



Oh yeah, I think she has 5 days to ship it out as a seller on poshmark and then the order just cancels. That part I wasn't worried about... just curious now to see what happens. Did I buy a bag or not? lol


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> The one with paisley lining that was just sitting there forever. It has a missing stud by the handle but I think I can replace it. I've never seen a Mattie before in person so I am curious just to see the style.


The style reminds me so much of the Balenciaga Twiggy bag (although it's a lot heavier).


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Oh yeah, I think she has 5 days to ship it out as a seller on poshmark and then the order just cancels. That part I wasn't worried about... just curious now to see what happens. Did I buy a bag or not? lol


Well, it makes no sense for the seller NOT to ship because they don't actually get the funds until you 'accept' the order.  The quicker they ship, the quicker they get paid!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh yeah, I think she has 5 days to ship it out as a seller on poshmark and then the order just cancels. That part I wasn't worried about... just curious now to see what happens. Did I buy a bag or not? lol


I think the time required to ship has been extended due to Covid. 
Previously, you could cancel the sale after 10 days. I don't remember how many days it is now.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Well, it makes no sense for the seller NOT to ship because they don't actually get the funds until you 'accept' the order.  The quicker they ship, the quicker they get paid!!



I would think so too!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I think the time required to ship has been extended due to Covid.
> Previously, you could cancel the sale after 10 days. I don't remember how many days it is now.



Thanks! I just tried looking it up but not sure what it currently is. Latest I could find is that it was extended to 10 days due to Covid and is probably 7 days again? I don't mind waiting but that's good to know it may be longer than the 5 days I was thinking.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I just tried looking it up but not sure what it currently is. Latest I could find is that it was extended to 10 days due to Covid and is probably 7 days again? I don't mind waiting but that's good to know it may be longer than the 5 days I was thinking.


I mind waiting 
But I think it's quite possible that a seller may not be good answering questions but treat an offer (or a payment) more seriously.  I bought a bag on Poshmark from a seller who didn't answer my question.  She took a couple of days to ship but then it moved fast and arrived very nicely packed.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I mind waiting
> But I think it's quite possible that a seller may not be good answering questions but treat an offer (or a payment) more seriously.  I bought a bag on Poshmark from a seller who didn't answer my question.  She took a couple of days to ship but then it moved fast and arrived very nicely packed.



Yeah I decided to just submit an offer to see if she responded and was kind of surprised when she did. The bag is one I had been watching for months so not a complete impulse purchase though. We will see!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Yeah I decided to just submit an offer to see if she responded and was kind of surprised when she did. The bag is one I had been watching for months so not a complete impulse purchase though. We will see!


hope you get it soon and love it


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> hope you get it soon and love it



Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks!


I hope you get it too! I was surprised it was an active listing. That bag has been on there for so long! GE with paisley lining sounds wonderful!


----------



## Denverite

I found a night/gold crackle mattie that's poorly listed on ebay, but the handles look super stretched and floppy (other than that it looks good--pics aren't great, but lining looks clean)  I would buy it in a second if it wasn't for the handles....any thoughts on fixing them? Would it be possible? I really have come to hate floppy handles

ETA: Shoot, forgot to add the link. Here's the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I'm not going to get it. I'm really trying to only buy things that make my heart sing. While this one does, I can't get past the handles! I hope someone here takes a chance on it and can fix them!


----------



## LipglossedX

Denverite said:


> I found a night/gold crackle mattie that's poorly listed on ebay, but the handles look super stretched and floppy (other than that it looks good--pics aren't great, but lining looks clean)  I would buy it in a second if it wasn't for the handles....any thoughts on fixing them? Would it be possible? I really have come to hate floppy handles
> 
> ETA: Shoot, forgot to add the link. Here's the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Rebecca-Minkoff-Handbag/254687147265?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> I'm not going to get it. I'm really trying to only buy things that make my heart sing. While this one does, I can't get past the handles! I hope someone here takes a chance on it and can fix them!



Maybe Shelby's handle stuffing trick would help? Can you do it on a Mattie?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Maybe Shelby's handle stuffing trick would help? Can you do it on a Mattie?


I have not tried it on a Mattie but to me it looks like you can. Those handles yikes!


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have not tried it on a Mattie but to me it looks like you can. Those handles yikes!



Do they look super stretched to you? As in would probably need to be fully replaced?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> Do they look super stretched to you? As in would probably need to be fully replaced?


The one handle does quite a bit to me anyway. I wouldn’t say needs to be replaced though. Structurally it needs some help. If stitching is good then stuffing it could be fine or at least help it look better


----------



## Antonia

I can't believe I used to have this Night Blue Mattie!  I sold it back in 2013 on Bonanza!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I can't believe I used to have this Night Blue Mattie!  I sold it back in 2013 on Bonanza!!!
> View attachment 5002208
> 
> View attachment 5002211


That is... I don't even have words for this! Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That is... I don't even have words for this! Beautiful!


 Why did I sell it???????


----------



## sdkitty

Denverite said:


> I found a night/gold crackle mattie that's poorly listed on ebay, but the handles look super stretched and floppy (other than that it looks good--pics aren't great, but lining looks clean)  I would buy it in a second if it wasn't for the handles....any thoughts on fixing them? Would it be possible? I really have come to hate floppy handles
> 
> ETA: Shoot, forgot to add the link. Here's the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Rebecca-Minkoff-Handbag/254687147265?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> I'm not going to get it. I'm really trying to only buy things that make my heart sing. While this one does, I can't get past the handles! I hope someone here takes a chance on it and can fix them!


for that price I think bag should be in VG condition with no concerns


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Why did I sell it???????


Everything happens for a reason right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I can't believe I used to have this Night Blue Mattie!  I sold it back in 2013 on Bonanza!!!
> View attachment 5002208
> 
> View attachment 5002211


Very pretty! Almost looks like stonewash!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I can't believe I used to have this Night Blue Mattie!  I sold it back in 2013 on Bonanza!!!
> View attachment 5002208
> 
> View attachment 5002211


WOW


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Why did I sell it???????


We all have bags like that. Mine is a FIG Nikki and a FIG mini B.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Everything happens for a reason right?


Oh right....to prove how stupid I was!!    LOL!!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I can't believe I used to have this Night Blue Mattie!  I sold it back in 2013 on Bonanza!!!
> View attachment 5002208
> 
> View attachment 5002211



OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! That is stunning!! I just love the flaps.



sdkitty said:


> for that price I think bag should be in VG condition with no concerns



I think so too, thank you! It's fun finding the rare bags, but I think sometimes they are just too worn/damaged to be worth it (for me).


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh right....to prove how stupid I was!!    LOL!!!


No..... But wth did you sell it? Just kidding


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No..... But wth did you sell it? Just kidding


LOL.  I'm 99% sure I sold it to help fund a more expensive bag and guess what, I know for a fact I don't have that bag any longer and now I'm all about RM big time (thanks to all of you influencers)....just something about these bags that have us all going crazy...especially now that they're more affordable.  Anyway...would love to have this one back...maybe someday it'll manifest.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL.  I'm 99% sure I sold it to help fund a more expensive bag and guess what, I know for a fact I don't have that bag any longer and now I'm all about RM big time (thanks to all of you influencers)....just something about these bags that have us all going crazy...especially now that they're more affordable.  Anyway...would love to have this one back...maybe someday it'll manifest.


I'm sure you will find another one! You have so much good karma coming your way!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure you will find another one! You have so much good karma coming your way!


Awww, thanks Shelby!!


----------



## sdkitty

my matinees
sage, brown (harewood?), dark grey


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> my matineest
> sage, brown (harewood?), dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021289


All very nice colors . Would you get another Mattie?


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> All very nice colors . Would you get another Mattie?


I think three is enough but maybe if a SW came up.....


----------



## dolali

sdkitty said:


> my matineest
> sage, brown (harewood?), dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021289



Gorgeous trio!


----------



## sdkitty

dolali said:


> Gorgeous trio!


thank you


----------



## sdkitty

dolali said:


> Gorgeous trio!


love your avatar


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> I can't believe I used to have this Night Blue Mattie!  I sold it back in 2013 on Bonanza!!!
> View attachment 5002208
> 
> View attachment 5002211




Whoaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> my matineest
> sage, brown (harewood?), dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021289



They are all beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> They are all beautiful!


thank you


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa


I know!  Don't remind me-lol!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> my matineest
> sage, brown (harewood?), dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021289


very nice @sdkitty!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> very nice @sdkitty!!


thank you @Antonia


----------



## dolali

sdkitty said:


> love your avatar



Thank you! 
I love your avatar too. Your cat looks so sweet!
My avatar is a pic of my beloved cat Don Juan! He was a character...and so handsome


----------



## dolali

Here is my wine Mattie. Bought her in 2015 in almost new condition, and used it once or twice! This thread has inspired me to wake her up from her loooong sleep and put her to work! (pictures taken a few years ago, white spots on first pic are probably from sunlight)


----------



## LipglossedX

dolali said:


> Here is my wine Matty. Bought her in 2015 in almost new condition, and used it once or twice! This thread has inspired me to wake her up from her loooong sleep and put her to work! (pictures taken a few years ago, white spots on first pic are probably from sunlight)
> 
> View attachment 5021766
> View attachment 5021767
> View attachment 5021768



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dolali

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you LipglossedX!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Here is my wine Mattie. Bought her in 2015 in almost new condition, and used it once or twice! This thread has inspired me to wake her up from her loooong sleep and put her to work! (pictures taken a few years ago, white spots on first pic are probably from sunlight)
> 
> View attachment 5021766
> View attachment 5021767
> View attachment 5021768


Holy smokes this is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolali

Antonia said:


> Holy smokes this is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you @Antonia! I need to wear it more often!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Thank you @Antonia! I need to wear it more often!


Absolutely!!  It's really an all time classic RM!!


----------



## sdkitty

dolali said:


> Here is my wine Mattie. Bought her in 2015 in almost new condition, and used it once or twice! This thread has inspired me to wake her up from her loooong sleep and put her to work! (pictures taken a few years ago, white spots on first pic are probably from sunlight)
> 
> View attachment 5021766
> View attachment 5021767
> View attachment 5021768
> 
> beautiful...why haven't you used her?


----------



## dolali

Thanks! Not sure why I have not used it more. I love the way it looks, the color, the leather, the lining.... and fits everything I need. I will try to use more it this week!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

WWRG Mattie


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> WWRG Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086534
> View attachment 5086535


pretty....must be a rare one


----------



## sdkitty

my dark grey mattie....I really like this color and the leather


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my dark grey mattie....I really like this color and the leather
> View attachment 5135372


I have this too, the leather is amazing!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have this too, the leather is amazing!!!


right, it's soft with just enough of a glaze to give a bit of shine and protection
I think I like it as well as my SW sage


----------



## Sassy

Do you guys think this is glazed burgundy? Did RM make a Mattie in GB? 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-w-tags-aqoiu


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Do you guys think this is glazed burgundy? Did RM make a Mattie in GB?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-w-tags-aqoiu


This is glazed espresso which looks almost exactly like glazed burgundy!!!  Did you buy it, it's sold??


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> This is glazed espresso which looks almost exactly like glazed burgundy!!!  Did you buy it, it's sold??


I did! It'll be my first Mattie. I'm more of a MAM girl but this leather looked so good. I used to have a burgundy mini beloved back in the day and I loved that leather. Kicking myself that I don't have that MB anymore!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I did! It'll be my first Mattie. I'm more of a MAM girl but this leather looked so good. I used to have a burgundy mini beloved back in the day and I loved that leather. Kicking myself that I don't have that MB anymore!


I like the Mattie.  very functional.....will be interested to hear how you like yours
It's gonna be quite a bit larger than the MAM though


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> I like the Mattie.  very functional.....will be interested to hear how you like yours
> It's gonna be quite a bit larger than the MAM though


I am expecting that, but it'll be my only one so I will use it when I need a little more room. I have 1 MAB for that same reason, too big for me generally but I got it in those instances when I need a larger bag. 
The posting says moderates residue-- do you guys what that means? Is it stickiness? I can't imagine RealReal selling a beat up/sticky bag, but what else can it mean?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I am expecting that, but it'll be my only one so I will use it when I need a little more room. I have 1 MAB for that same reason, too big for me generally but I got it in those instances when I need a larger bag.
> The posting says moderates residue-- do you guys what that means? Is it stickiness? I can't imagine RealReal selling a beat up/sticky bag, but what else can it mean?


I can't imagine what they mean by residue....maybe another word for having some wear?  the price was reasonable but not a giveaway so I certainly hope it's not sticky all over


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> I can't imagine what they mean by residue....maybe another word for having some wear?  the price was reasonable but not a giveaway so I certainly hope it's not sticky all over


Too bad we can't ask them questions in real time about things like this! I guess I will see when it arrives, all bags on TRR are final sale so that makes me a little nervous.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Too bad we can't ask them questions in real time about things like this! I guess I will see when it arrives, all bags on TRR are final sale so that makes me a little nervous.


again, I'm not much help....can't recall if I've ever bought from them.  I think I did but didn't have any issue with the item.
  but if something was truly in bad condition and not accurately represented I would think you'd have some recourse


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> again, I'm not much help....can't recall if I've ever bought from them.  I think I did but didn't have any issue with the item.
> but if something was truly in bad condition and not accurately represented I would think you'd have some recourse


It finally shipped yesterday but not getting here until next week! Why must it take so loooong… hope I’m not disappointed.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> It finally shipped yesterday but not getting here until next week! Why must it take so loooong… hope I’m not disappointed.


I'm compulsive about waiting for items to arrive/tracking....hope you will get you bag sooner than expected and that you'll love it


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> again, I'm not much help....can't recall if I've ever bought from them.  I think I did but didn't have any issue with the item.
> but if something was truly in bad condition and not accurately represented I would think you'd have some recourse



Just wanted to note I just had an issue with a non-RM bag from TRR that was damaged and they offered me a full refund or a credit to get it fixed (which to be honest wouldn't cover it). I wasn't sure what they would say but it seems like they do give refunds if the bag isn't as advertised.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Just wanted to note I just had an issue with a non-RM bag from TRR that was damaged and they offered me a full refund or a credit to get it fixed (which to be honest wouldn't cover it). I wasn't sure what they would say but it seems like they do give refunds if the bag isn't as advertised.


Yes, they do this (not sure if all the time).  I had bought a Jimmy Choo hobo bag a few years ago that was missing a stud (not shown in the photo's) and they took it back and refunded me...HOWEVER...they just relisted it again, which is what they'll probably do on yours.  They're kind of famous for that-lol!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yes, they do this (not sure if all the time).  I had bought a Jimmy Choo hobo bag a few years ago that was missing a stud (not shown in the photo's) and they took it back and refunded me...HOWEVER...they just relisted it again, which is what they'll probably do on yours.  They're kind of famous for that-lol!



Not surprised. lol The one I got was missing a screw and then another fell off (along with the part it was holding on) so it'll be shady if they relist it but who knows...?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Not surprised. lol The one I got was missing a screw and then another fell off (along with the part it was holding on) so it'll be shady if they relist it but who knows...?


OMG...well, let us know if that happens!!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Not surprised. lol The one I got was missing a screw and then another fell off (along with the part it was holding on) so it'll be shady if they relist it but who knows...?


if they disclose it then it's up to the buyer whether they think they can fix it or live with it.  but if not, then that's not ok


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> Just wanted to note I just had an issue with a non-RM bag from TRR that was damaged and they offered me a full refund or a credit to get it fixed (which to be honest wouldn't cover it). I wasn't sure what they would say but it seems like they do give refunds if the bag isn't as advertised.


It's amazing that all their bags are final sale. I mean, for bags under a certain amount that may be understandable but even the Chanel bags that are $5K+ are final sale and they have minimal pictures and the same terse description of condition. How can you buy something that expensive and not have sufficient pictures or complete description of the condition!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> It's amazing that all their bags are final sale. I mean, for bags under a certain amount that may be understandable but even the Chanel bags that are $5K+ are final sale and they have minimal pictures and the same terse description of condition. How can you buy something that expensive and not have sufficient pictures or complete description of the condition!


I wouldn't buy a pre-owned bag for thousands on-line...but then again, I wouldn't spend that on a bag anyway


----------



## LipglossedX

Midnight Matinee


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> View attachment 5318382
> 
> Midnight Matinee


How does the leather feel on this? Just wondering if this is "night"? Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> How does the leather feel on this? Just wondering if this is "night"? Gorgeous bag!



Leather is super soft on it! I can't remember the difference between Night and Midnight? lol


----------



## Antonia

Just when I thought I fell out of love with my GE Mattie,  I manhandled it and fell in love with it all over again!   I put the strap from my MAC/MAB on it and it doesn't look half bad!       The suede she used in the pockets and the flaps is quite soft and luxurious!  This bag always reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy... except it weighs a lot more!   I'll be using this bag all week!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Just when I thought I fell out of love with my GE Mattie,  I manhandled it and fell in love with it all over again!   I put the strap from my MAC/MAB on it and it doesn't look half bad!       The suede she used in the pockets and the flaps is quite soft and luxurious!  This bag always reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy... except it weighs a lot more!   I'll be using this bag all week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319411
> View attachment 5319412
> View attachment 5319413
> View attachment 5319414
> View attachment 5319416
> View attachment 5319417


very nice...I was thinking that recently about the mattie and the twiggy....I like your boots and the fleur di lis on the table


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> very nice...I was thinking that recently about the mattie and the twiggy....I like your boots and the fleur di lis on the table


Thanks!!  Hey I wasn't even thinking of that by my bag has the FDL lining!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  Hey I wasn't even thinking of that by my bag has the FDL lining!!


I have some FDL earrings I got in New Orleans....always nice to have a travel memory associated with something


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Just when I thought I fell out of love with my GE Mattie,  I manhandled it and fell in love with it all over again!   I put the strap from my MAC/MAB on it and it doesn't look half bad!       The suede she used in the pockets and the flaps is quite soft and luxurious!  This bag always reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy... except it weighs a lot more!   I'll be using this bag all week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319411
> View attachment 5319412
> View attachment 5319413
> View attachment 5319414
> View attachment 5319416
> View attachment 5319417


Wow. You made the strap work on a mattie! Looks good. I could never get mine to behave with a strap.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. You made the strap work on a mattie! Looks good. I could never get mine to behave with a strap.


Thanks!   I put the clasp on the bottom section of the handle attachment.   It doesn't look perfect when using the strap but it does the trick.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Just when I thought I fell out of love with my GE Mattie,  I manhandled it and fell in love with it all over again!   I put the strap from my MAC/MAB on it and it doesn't look half bad!     The suede she used in the pockets and the flaps is quite soft and luxurious! This bag always reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy... except it weighs a lot more! I'll be using this bag all week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319411
> View attachment 5319412
> View attachment 5319413
> View attachment 5319414
> View attachment 5319416
> View attachment 5319417


Looks great! That strap is so handy on several of your bags!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Looks great! That strap is so handy on several of your bags!


And this strap was on a GB MAM...when I sold the MAM, I kept the strap.  It matches with all of my GEs (MAC/MAB/MATTIE). The only bag it does not work on is the GB Nikki.....although I haven't tried it on it lately but maybe I'll try it again just to see.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Leather is super soft on it! I can't remember the difference between Night and Midnight? lol


Night is lamb and a bit textured, midnight is smoother and glossy!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just when I thought I fell out of love with my GE Mattie,  I manhandled it and fell in love with it all over again!   I put the strap from my MAC/MAB on it and it doesn't look half bad!       The suede she used in the pockets and the flaps is quite soft and luxurious!  This bag always reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy... except it weighs a lot more!   I'll be using this bag all week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319411
> View attachment 5319412
> View attachment 5319413
> View attachment 5319414
> View attachment 5319416
> View attachment 5319417


What a great idea!! Looks gorgeous and so happy you are back in love! I'm going to try that with the strap from my GE Tess!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> What a great idea!! Looks gorgeous and so happy you are back in love! I'm going to try that with the strap from my GE Tess!


Thanks!!  Let me know if you like it!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Night is lamb and a bit textured, midnight is smoother and glossy!



Oh yeah... it's Midnight. It's very smooth and soft and glossy.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Oh yeah... it's Midnight. It's very smooth and soft and glossy.


I love midnight, and I think your bag is a rare one!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love midnight, and I think your bag is a rare one!


Yeah, I don't remember seeing this bag before, so I'd keep it too!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yeah, I don't remember seeing this bag before, so I'd keep it too!!



I don't use it much but every time I take it out I really like it. I think I need to get some extra straps to use with bags like you've been doing!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I don't use it much but every time I take it out I really like it. I think I need to get some extra straps to use with bags like you've been doing!


Yeah, the lobster clasp (It think that's what the style is) works...the dog leash is too thick and the ones that are on the MAC don't work either because of the chain...just looks really odd.  The all leather strap is best!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Midnight/Pewter Mattie


----------



## Antonia

SW blue experts....I've never owned anything SW blue... is this it?  Just arrived from TRR. I'm already moved in,  lol!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> SW blue experts....I've never owned anything SW blue... is this it?  Just arrived from TRR. I'm already moved in,  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360210
> View attachment 5360211
> View attachment 5360212
> View attachment 5360213
> View attachment 5360214
> View attachment 5360215


Looks like it to me  what a good find on TRR!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks like it to me  what a good find on TRR!


Thanks Carrie!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> SW blue experts....I've never owned anything SW blue... is this it?  Just arrived from TRR. I'm already moved in,  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360210
> View attachment 5360211
> View attachment 5360212
> View attachment 5360213
> View attachment 5360214
> View attachment 5360215



I'm not an expert but looks like SW blue from photos! Beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I'm not an expert but looks like SW blue from photos! Beautiful!!


Thank you @LipglossedX


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW blue experts....I've never owned anything SW blue... is this it?  Just arrived from TRR. I'm already moved in,  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360210
> View attachment 5360211
> View attachment 5360212
> View attachment 5360213
> View attachment 5360214
> View attachment 5360215


Yes, with the color and the HW I'm pretty sure it is!! Is the leather thick? It's really beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, with the color and the HW I'm pretty sure it is!! Is the leather thick? It's really beautiful!!


Thanks Shelby!!  Yes, it's really nice!!  If I look in the zipped pocket, the leather is not faded like the outside and it definitely looks more blue!  I wish the rest of the bag looked that way but I still love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks Shelby!!  Yes, it's really nice!!  If I look in the zipped pocket, the leather is not faded like the outside and it definitely looks more blue!  I wish the rest of the bag looked that way but I still love it!!


I think it's a beautiful color and will go with anything!


----------



## LipglossedX

I know these photos have been shared in the past, but I found this link fun to look at today. These older bags do feel special.





__





						Minkoff Matinee (NOTCOT)
					





					www.notcot.com


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> SW blue experts....I've never owned anything SW blue... is this it?  Just arrived from TRR. I'm already moved in,  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360210
> View attachment 5360211
> View attachment 5360212
> View attachment 5360213
> View attachment 5360214
> View attachment 5360215


wow.....you found a SW bag....looks great on you


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Mattie from TRR and formerly Antonia's


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Mattie from TRR and formerly Antonia's
> View attachment 5400842
> View attachment 5400843


How come all of your Matties look so much better than everyone elses??  Is it the 'squish' factor??


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> How come all of your Matties look so much better than everyone elses??  Is it the 'squish' factor??


that squish thing only works very temporarily for me.....
@Shelby33  must have a special touch


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia 
SW blue in front of dk grey.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia
> SW blue in front of dk grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401336


there is a definite difference but the blue still has a greyish tone to it....thanks for posting


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia
> SW blue in front of dk grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401336


Nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia
> SW blue in front of dk grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401336


Look at that sheen on the SW!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Look at that sheen on the SW!


yes that's interesting.  I have the dark grey and it has a glaze.  I'm surprised the blue looks much darker and has more of a sheen to it.  could be the way the light is hitting it @Shelby33


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes that's interesting.  I have the dark grey and it has a glaze.  I'm surprised the blue looks much darker and has more of a sheen to it.  could be the way the light is hitting it @Shelby33


I've read that SW starts out Matte and darkens and develops a sheen over time. I haven't even conditioned this! My SW Espresso and Sage also have a sheen, SW chocolate has a slight sheen, SW black is matte on the front but had a sheen on the back.


----------



## Antonia

Wine Mattie came yesterday,  moved right in.   I absolutely love this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wine Mattie came yesterday,  moved right in.   I absolutely love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404068
> View attachment 5404070
> View attachment 5404071


It's beautiful!!!! And I need more details! Is it smooshy and soft!?


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33,  yes,  it's quite soft and I love the leather on this wine better than the leather on my Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33,  yes,  it's quite soft and I love the leather on this wine better than the leather on my Nikki!


You know? The wine on my full sized Nikki is my least favorite of any of my wines! 
So happy you got this, it really is beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Wine Mattie came yesterday,  moved right in.   I absolutely love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404068
> View attachment 5404070
> View attachment 5404071



Looks beautiful and great on you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You know? The wine on my full sized Nikki is my least favorite of any of my wines!
> So happy you got this, it really is beautiful!


Maybe our bags are from the same cut leather??  Yeah, not impressed with it.  This Mattie must be a re-cut though because the inside zipped pocket has leather trim and chunky gold zipper pull and also the raised gold name plaque which is 'newer' RM.  But I'm glad the outside has the O rings which make it look original.


----------



## lightwave

Antonia said:


> Wine Mattie came yesterday,  moved right in.   I absolutely love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404068
> View attachment 5404070
> View attachment 5404071


Beautiful! It looks like it's in perfect condition too! Love the Mattie.


----------



## Antonia

lightwave said:


> Beautiful! It looks like it's in perfect condition too! Love the Mattie.


Thank you!  Yes, it was Carrie's old Mattie that she sold to someone, who then relisted it on Mercari...it was there for quite a while and I was lucky enough to snag it!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I've read that SW starts out Matte and darkens and develops a sheen over time. I haven't even conditioned this! My SW Espresso and Sage also have a sheen, SW chocolate has a slight sheen, SW black is matte on the front but had a sheen on the back.


You have so many SW! I clean and condition all my bags but never have my SW. I think I would be afraid too. Like it might darken everything way too much?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> Wine Mattie came yesterday,  moved right in.   I absolutely love this bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404068
> View attachment 5404070
> View attachment 5404071


This is really pretty and I love the tassels on it! I love the mattie so much with its pockets and the little upturned flaps. No matter how I tried, it didn’t work for me but I admire them all from afar.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> You have so many SW! I clean and condition all my bags but never have my SW. I think I would be afraid too. Like it might darken everything way too much?


The only SW I cleaned were sage and blue because, I forget why actually, maybe water spots? I have conditioned one of them, don't remember which one, it did darken it but by the next day back to normal. I would definitely spot test first!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> The only SW I cleaned were sage and blue because, I forget why actually, maybe water spots? I have conditioned one of them, don't remember which one, it did darken it but by the next day back to normal. I would definitely spot test first!


That’s good to know! That’s really the only bag I worry about water getting on or cleaning. There’s something about the leather that makes me not trust the durability, but I could just be worrying over nothing.


----------

